# Official Saint Seiya Thread



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 21, 2009)

It's the official thread for Saint Seiya,discuss everything it concerns the series,(manga,ova,anime,video games)



Let's begin!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, since we´re in the manga section, we´re supposed to focus on the mangas here.

But yeah, there´s Saint Seiya coming from every hole nowadays, lots of content to discuss.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 21, 2009)

There has never been a thread for this?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 21, 2009)

it's general thread ,go ahead, we know that the manga discussion will be the main issue,but it's not a problem if we talk also for the ova or the original anime(it's an example)


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 21, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> There has never been a thread for this?


I'm wondering the same. Nevertheless, Saint Seiya is trully epic. Alongside Gatchamen is what got me into Manga & Animes.


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 21, 2009)

There are a thread for Episode G and Original series. And there are most likely a thread for the other 2 spin offs as well.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 21, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> There are a thread for Episode G and Original series. And there are most likely a thread for the other 2 spin offs as well.



Engracado que a maioria de fans dos Cavaleiros sao Brasileiros e outros latinos 

/thread


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 21, 2009)

Well glad to see this as a SS fan. In honor of Episode G I suggest we use this as the picture:


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 21, 2009)

ok where should I start with this stuff

reading or watching and what sites?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 21, 2009)

When was this? It's status as canon is unconfirmed. It features the younger version of the Saints in the original manga but that does'nt make it canon. Episode G is not canon till confirmed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 21, 2009)

I remember Kurumada saying in a random interview that part of his job is check for Episode G´s consistency, which implies that it´s canon.

Plus it was always treated as a prequel.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 21, 2009)

Even Charcan does'nt treat it as canon, it may or may not be. Kurumada just makes sure the feats are consistent if I recall. The only thing this means is that the Titan's feats are canon at best so we can expect them to do the same in Next Dimension(They are looking for Chronus so thats atleast one Titan). 

It could be canon but it is as of yet unconfirmed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 21, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> The only thing this means is that the Titan's feats are canon at best so we can expect them to do the same in Next Dimension(They are looking for Chronus so thats atleast one Titan).



Chronos, the God of time and Cronus, Zeus?s father and leader of the titans are not the same being, they?re totally different Gods. They get constantly mixed up.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 21, 2009)

here

No they are not. Atleast in SSverse.


----------



## Ephemere (Jul 21, 2009)

Would I be declared a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) if I said my favorite character is probably that dude with the smexy win chain


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 21, 2009)

Where can I read the original ss series?


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 22, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> *Even Charcan does'nt treat it as canon*, it may or may not be. Kurumada just makes sure the feats are consistent if I recall. The only thing this means is that the Titan's feats are canon at best so we can expect them to do the same in Next Dimension(They are looking for Chronus so thats atleast one Titan).
> 
> It could be canon but it is as of yet unconfirmed.


Yes, he does     .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 22, 2009)

Eh, shouldn't Episode G be canon? I mean, it _does _take place seven years before KoTZ, IIRC. 

Also, noice thread

*subscribes*


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 22, 2009)

Kurumada recieves credits for Episode G as writer, if I'm not mistaken. That's why it's canon.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 22, 2009)

Still hasn't finished the SS anime


----------



## Arcanis (Jul 22, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Kurumada recieves credits for Episode G as writer, if I'm not mistaken. That's why it's canon.


No, he gets credit for creator of the franchise only. Just like in Lost Canvas, and that isn't canon because it completely contradicts Next Dimension, which *is* the canon sequel and prequel.

Also, Okada is both the writer and artist.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 22, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Still hasn't finished the SS anime





on which episode u  are?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 22, 2009)

Charcan said:


> He actually states in Episode G that he's the God who fully controls time, when he confronts the Gold Saints again (he's even ranked as such in the Galaxian Encyclopedia I hear), and he shows it. Cronus is a time god, and I hear even the japanese Hypermyth doesn't clearly state that the god of time mentioned there exists separate to the father of Zeus.



Episode G Cronus is much more overpowered than he actually is in the greek myths, he claims that he has power over many things but he´s never described as God or Titan of "X", that´s fanwanking. He also claims to have control over every element of the Planet earth except Lighting but that doesn´t make him the God of the elements or some crap.

While he did said that, that doesn´t sets it in stone. And personally, i don´t think he is.



> I hear even the japanese Hypermyth doesn't clearly state that the god of time mentioned there exists separate to the father of Zeus.



I have the Hypermyth, it never states that the God of time is the king of the Titans.



> Fact is, I don't remember it being stated anywhere with any certainty that the Primordial Chronos (who doesn't have anything to do with the Titans and Olympians in terms of parentage) exists in Saint Seiya, just like a number of mythological figures. I'm hoping the one in ND to turn out to be him but let's see.



ND will eventually clear all doubts and if i´m wrong, i´m wrong but i personally hope it´s the Primordial God Chronos and not the titan king Cronus.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 22, 2009)

can i ask Elysion chapter  is canon?i finished a couple of weeks ago the first 2 ova's and i want to ask if it's canon, i read that it's ''filler'' or something like that


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 22, 2009)

It´s canon, it was the last arc of the original manga.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 22, 2009)

ok,thanks for the info pal


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 22, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> can i ask Elysion chapter  is canon?i finished a couple of weeks ago the first 2 ova's and i want to ask if it's canon, i read that it's ''filler'' or something like that



It's based on the Hades arc in the manga but it has filler like Bleach anime and DBZ. Some events happen differently, the anime is non-canon as it is merely an adaptation. The manga is the true canon.

EDIt, oh you meant the chapter, thats canon 100%. You're confusing the anime with the manga. The anime has filler which is the one you meant.

Whats the difference between the Titan and the Primordial one? Rhea is a Titan and she is the mother of Hades in SSverse , so atleast in SSverse they are the same, *Is very ignorant at times but a fan of myths*


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 22, 2009)

^i answered ya in a message what i really meant


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 22, 2009)

110

Link removed


it's time for reading


----------



## RivFader (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok guys, so i want to get into this series. Aynone who can provide me with some good links for the each manga series?


----------



## Odysseus08 (Jul 22, 2009)

Anything goes in this thread? If so here you go guys cover for DVD/Blu-ray #2 of LC



Simple, but awesome. Dohko looks phenomenal! Now that's the Dohko that I know from the manga.



RivFader said:


> Ok guys, so i want to get into this series. Aynone who can provide me with some good links for the each manga series?



Link removed is a good place to start reading SS The Lost Canvas and mangahelpers.com for the rest. I think you should start read LC first since that is the one that is most active and it is a non canon prequel meaning that you don't have to know anything about SS.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 22, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Episode G Cronus is much more overpowered than he actually is in the greek myths, he claims that he has power over many things but he´s never described as God or Titan of "X", that´s fanwanking. He also claims to have control over every element of the Planet earth except Lighting but that doesn´t make him the God of the elements or some crap.
> 
> While he did said that, that doesn´t sets it in stone. And personally, i don´t think he is.



When he actually is shown effecting time (same for effecting elements except lightning, but that seems more of a secondary ability, like Hyperion being a black wind manipulator when the core of his abilities is solar fire) and it's stated to be an ability exclusive to him (by Oceanus), despite not being at full power, and it's still being relevant in the plot to the point they have to stop Cronus from keep doing it, I don't think it's a matter of opinion. He is a god of time just like Hyperion is a god of the sun and Oceanus is a god of sea currents.

I think it even has some precedent in mythology so it doesn't surprise me.



> I have the Hypermyth, it never states that the God of time is the king of the Titans.



I heard it from someone who actually reads the original japanese. And if it doesn't state without a shadow of doubt which of the two possible alternatives it is (taking into account assuming both exist in SS is logically flawed), no point in arguing its identity.



Tranquil Fury said:


> Whats the difference between the Titan and the Primordial one? Rhea is a Titan and she is the mother of Hades in SSverse , so atleast in SSverse they are the same, *Is very ignorant at times but a fan of myths*



As I remember, Cronus in mythology is the youngest Titan (sons of Gaia and Uranus) who overthrew Uranus and was in turn overthrown by his son Zeus. Chronos is one of the oldest Primordial gods, the ones that weren't born from others but just existed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 22, 2009)

> When he actually is shown effecting time (same for effecting elements except lightning, but that seems more of a secondary ability, like Hyperion being a black wind manipulator when the core of his abilities is solar fire) and it's stated to be an ability exclusive to him (by Oceanus), despite not being at full power, and it being relevant in the story to the point they have to stop Cronus from keep doing it, it's not a matter of opinion. He is a god of time just like Hyperion is a god of the sun and Oceanus is a god of sea currents.



Gods in Saint Seiya are being capable of crossing dimensional pockets through space and time, it?s not something exclusive to one another. And Cronus, as one of the most powerfullDivine entities of the setting could very well hold some power over it, just like Athena thought that Apollo and Artemis could do the same, travel through time and save Seiya. That still does not associates them directly with it. Only Crhonos can actually affect time as he sees fit, it?s his main domain and it makes him the most powerful being in Saint Seiya as quoted by Kurumada himself, he?s supposed to be the final villain of the series.

Calling Episode G Cronus the God of time is still fanwanking as it was never directly stated.

And Hyperion and Oceanus god themes are consistent with their respective mythology.



> I think it even has some precedent in mythology so it doesn't surprise me.



No, not really. Cronus is actually the God of Harvest, agriculture and Nature, and it was said that he carries a Sickle, which he used cut his father?s balls and in Episode G?s case, it?s actually his his Soma, Megas Depradon. The connection is obvious here, there?s no background exposition that remotely connects him to Chronos. Background or appearance and Okada, while he takes lots of creative liberties with the God?s appearances and armors, is actually very precise with his mythology.

It?s still up for interpretation of course, i could still be wrong.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 22, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Gods in Saint Seiya are being capable of crossing dimensional pockets through space and time, it´s not something exclusive to one another. And Cronus, as one of the most powerfullDivine entities of the setting could very well hold some power over it, just like Athena thought that Apollo and Artemis could do the same, travel through time and save Seiya. That still does not associates them directly with it. Only Crhonos can actually affect time as he sees fit, it´s his main domain and it makes him the most powerful being in Saint Seiya as quoted by Kurumada himself, he´s supposed to be the final villain of the series.



Except Cronus actually brings stuff from millions of years ago to the present and reverses the flow of time to some degree from another dimension when he's just an amnesiac kid, that goes beyond mere localized spacetime fabric warping that gods without such restrictions regularly perform. And I believe Kurumada meant Cronus, as he named Rhea with him and it wouldn't make sense to have her alongside a Primordial that has nothing to do with her. This is the problem I'm having with all this, anyone can name as they want and the japanese make no distinction for two possible names. I've seen translations that name Episode G Cronus as Chronos, it doesn't mean a thing.

So I'll start to only consider proof from information beyond names that the Primordial exists in Saint Seiya.



> Calling Episode G Cronus the God of time is still fanwanking as it was never directly stated.



It was stated. If he never showed specific powers for it I'd handwave it as boasting, but he did. And he's not the only one to associate time with him, Oceanus did it too. So it's a fact to those guys that Cronus is a god of time.



> No, not really. Cronus is actually the God of Harvest, agriculture and Nature, and it was said that he carries a Sickle, which he used cut his father´s balls and in Episode G´s case, it´s actually his his Soma, Megas Depradon. The connection is obvious here, there´s no background exposition that remotely connects him to Chronos.



I'm sure some traditions have Cronus the Titan regarded as a God of Time of some sort. Could exist, even within Episode G, a different God of Time stronger/weaker or from a different time period? Yes, Hyperion and Apollo are prime examples of this.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 22, 2009)

Just finished Lost Canvas chapter 110, good stuff.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 22, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Just finished Lost Canvas chapter 110, good stuff.



The one with the giant Poseidon statue?

Great, but Episode G has bigger monsters. Against the Aquarius Saint as well, what a coincidence.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 22, 2009)

The Gold Saints all have a new technique in LC even Tenma gets nature manipulation. Episode G looks better from the respect thread, you and ID did a great job. 

The Giants in G>>>>>>>>>Fail dream gods.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 22, 2009)

Who is the most imba char in episode G?Cronus?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 22, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> The Gold Saints all have a new technique in LC even Tenma gets nature manipulation. Episode G looks better from the respect thread, you and ID did a great job.



Gotta contribute.

The Zodiac constellation that got the best deal out of new techniques in LC was Cancer, both Manigoldo and Hakurei.



Demon_Soichiro said:


> Who is the most imba char in episode G?Cronus?



You mean imbalanced, as in broken?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 22, 2009)

yup , and is there a thread about what they can do?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 22, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> yup , and is there a thread about what they can do?



Mnemosyne just because of what her powers can do.

Id has been listing their abilities here:

Menos Grande


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 22, 2009)

thanks,let's see what they got


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 22, 2009)

Charcan said:


> Except Cronus actually brings stuff from millions of years ago to the present and reverses the flow of time to some degree from another dimension when he's just an amnesiac kid, that goes beyond mere localized spacetime fabric warping that gods without such restrictions regularly perform. And I believe Kurumada meant Cronus, as he named Rhea with him and it wouldn't make sense to have her alongside a Primordial that has nothing to do with her. This is the problem I'm having with all this, anyone can name as they want and the japanese make no distinction for two possible names. I've seen translations that name Episode G Cronus as Chronos, it doesn't mean a thing.



And Athena is capable of transferring her own cosmos through time in the most Deux Ex machina way possible in order to power up Gold Saints from impossible battles. Like i said, the fact that Cronus was associated with time doesn?t actually sets in stone that he is actually connected with it time in a more accentuated fashion in order to call him a "God of time", which he was never called in such a way despite the fact that Oceanus mentioned his ability to traverse and bend time.



Charcan said:


> I'm sure some traditions have Cronus the Titan regarded as a God of Time of some sort. Could exist, even within Episode G, a different God of Time stronger/weaker or from a different time period? Yes, Hyperion and Apollo are prime examples of this.



Probably, there?s always several versions of the greek mythology despite the fact that there are more popular, often considered to be the "official" ones.

That said, i don?t think i?ve ever seen Cronus the Titan associated with time in the actual greek mythology. 

But yeah, there are several separate gods associated with the same thing, especially when it comes to the Titans and the Olympians but even if Cronus is associated with time, my original point was is that he?s a separate god from Chronos.



> The Zodiac constellation that got the best deal out of new techniques in LC was Cancer, both Manigoldo and Hakurei.



I didn?t like Hakurei?s, a summoning technique that brings every single Saint soul that participated in the previous holy war?

What the fuck?

With old men like that, who the hell needs Gods?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 22, 2009)

wow,G episode is imba, the powers,the art, it's kinda superb  , Cronus ftw


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 22, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I didn´t like Hakurei´s, a summoning technique that brings every single Saint soul that participated in the previous holy war?
> 
> What the fuck?
> 
> With old men like that, who the hell needs Gods?



, Cancer was broken here though. Sagitarius has'nt done anything(I'm not 110) but Episode G had the Infinity arrow and it's going to be hard to top that.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 22, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And Athena is capable of transferring her own cosmos through time in the most Deux Ex machina way possible in order to power up Gold Saints from impossible battles.



That never happened (and it was only a Gold Saint there). That possibility (talked of as such, never confirmed as fact) only came up briefly when it was assumed she wasn't physically present in Earth in the present era so it could only come from a future incarnation somehow, before it was revealed that Athena's reincarnation was alive after all, that's where the Cosmo came from (just like she sent it to Kanon when Saori was even younger). No God in the original manga or G has done what Cronus has in terms of time tampering.



> Like i said, the fact that Cronus was associated with time doesn´t actually sets in stone that he is actually connected with it time in a more accentuated fashion in order to call him a "God of time", which he was never called in such a way despite the fact that Oceanus mentioned his ability to traverse and bend time.



Except he later said he fully controls it. That's more than a superficial connection that goes further along what Oceanus implies, when he's actually more in control of his abilities. And since he showed ongoing time powers that are very related to the plot, I can't dismiss it.



> Probably, there´s always several versions of the greek mythology despite the fact that there are more popular, often considered to be the "official" ones.



And who is to say which version Okada picked. SS heavily play the adaptation game, Rhea is a face heel turn from any mythology, Cronus being a god of time as per adaptation of an actual interpretation of him doesn't surprise me in the slightest.



> even if Cronus is associated with time, my original point was is that he´s a separate god from Chronos.



I've never tried to argue the contrary. But I'm still unsure where SS has ever stated that a Primordial god of time exists.



> I didn´t like Hakurei´s, a summoning technique that brings every single Saint soul that participated in the previous holy war?
> 
> What the fuck?
> 
> With old men like that, who the hell needs Gods?



It was good for the wow factor until fridge logic sets in.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 22, 2009)

> Several generations later, must face Athena Ares, God of Fury warrior.
> The latter has 4 armies Berserkers, the terrible war which began in rout chivalry of Athena. For the first time, Athena has to call to arms of the Gold Saint of Libra to triumph. Arès took refuge in the Kingdom of the Dead, from Hades. *Anxious to protect his friend and host objects to Hades Athena*. The God of the Dead will be injured by the Pegasus Knight, a real double of Seiya ...



I was going through the Hypermyth(It's in spanish so I used google..I know) can anyone explain the Bolded part?

One Piece 551 Prediction Thread


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 22, 2009)

While we're speaking on Saint Seiya;

Made this Mu avatar



If anyone can find some good stock, I'd be happy to make them some avatars, sigs, or sets :3


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 22, 2009)

That's excellent Nihilus and Sin would be proud of your Mwu avatar.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 22, 2009)

Some Leo stock would be noice as well


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 23, 2009)

I heard that Dohko will be the new pope,is it truth?i know that he is the most experienced and wisest and yeah i think it would be cool


here also some avatars i made:




Seiya:





Zeus:







Leo






Odin











Gemini








Dohko


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 23, 2009)

Aries Shion will be the new Pope canonically and then get killed by Gemini Saga.

Good Avatars .


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 23, 2009)

Charcan said:


> And who is to say which version Okada picked. SS heavily play the adaptation game, Rhea is a face heel turn from any mythology, Cronus being a god of time as per adaptation of an actual interpretation of him doesn't surprise me in the slightest.



Well, like i said i don?t think there?s a greek version where Cronus, the titan, is associated with time since he?s usually mistaken with Chronos. 

So, at the very most, this could be creative liberty from Okada, probably spawning from the same name mistake.

Apollo and Artemis were also often mistaken for the Sun and Moon Gods when in most greek myth they aren?t but Kurumada went with that all the same so it?s not impossible.



Charcan said:


> I've never tried to argue the contrary. But I'm still unsure where SS has ever stated that a Primordial god of time exists.



Oh....

....

So.....why the hell are we arguing then?

But yeah, in all seriousness and you probably not aware of this, Pontus, the main villain of G?s story *is* a primordial God, same goes for Gaia whose role as an antagonist or protagonist is not really clear since she?s somehow trapped and seems to suffer each time a Titan is killed.

And the first time Kurumada was interviewed about his originals plans for Saint Seiya after he was forced to end it (Some french dudes i think), he said that Seiya was then supposed to fight Zeus, the king of the Gods and for the final antagonist, the Primordial God Gaia.

But he changed his mind since Okada is making use of both Gaia and Pontus and probably even other important Gods that we haven?t seen. In Pontus?s cavern, there was a bunch of ethereal figures and Prometheus around Gaia?s body.

The second time he talked about Seiya future arcs, was when the Tenkai shitfest started and he fired his anime right hand director and talked about all the moves he had in mind for the project. A Olympus trilogy where he would fight Zeus in the end and a final movie where he would fight Chronos, the God of time.

And coincidence, coincidence, he?s already setting Chronos as the future antagonist for Seiya, like he did with Hades (Going as back as the Sanctuary arc) in the original manga.

He?s sticking with his latest plan but in his own manga this time, which to me, is much better. Kurumada is simply rising up in the God tier ladder, only a Primordial God could be the final villain for this series. It?s logic consistency.

That and i have to see Ares. Ares has to be a fucking villain, he?s the most obvious enemy in this series.



Charcan said:


> It was good for the wow factor until fridge logic sets in.



Yeah, that?s actually the main problem i have with Lost Canvas. Lots of flash without much care for continuity.

Shiori forgot the little detail that all Saint who die in a Holy War get sent into the most deep layer of Hades which is the frozen hell, making a summoning technique like that impossible.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 23, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Aries Shion will be the new Pope canonically and then get killed by Gemini Saga.
> 
> Good Avatars .




i know,Gemini is such a badass , and then he became the ''false'' pope for a little while


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 23, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> That's excellent Nihilus and Sin would be proud of your Mwu avatar.


 
He's actually wearing one of them now


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 23, 2009)

> But yeah, in all seriousness and you probably not aware of this, Pontus, the main villain of G´s story is a primordial God, same goes for Gaia whose role as an antagonist or protagonist is not really clear since she´s somehow trapped and seems to suffer each time a Titan is killed.
> 
> And the first time Kurumada was interviewed about his originals plans for Saint Seiya after he was forced to end it (Some french dudes i think), he said that Seiya was then supposed to fight Zeus, the king of the Gods and for the final antagonist, the Primordial God Gaia.
> 
> ...



As per the Hypermyth Ares was beaten and ran to thr Underworld to seek Hades's protection, Seiya injured Hades's body(A version of him anyway) and he hid the body in Elysium after that. Ares is low-Tier if he lost and needed help from Hades.

And I always thought Chrono was meant to be the final Villain, did'nt know about the original plan.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 23, 2009)

here


----------



## hazashi (Jul 23, 2009)

the first anime Ive ever saw, love it, cant wait to see seiya battling apollo and zeus


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 23, 2009)

He did in the Heaven's Overture as far as Apollo was concerned but lost. That is non-canon now anyway.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 24, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> As per the Hypermyth Ares was beaten and ran to thr Underworld to seek Hades's protection, Seiya injured Hades's body(A version of him anyway) and he hid the body in Elysium after that. Ares is low-Tier if he lost and needed help from Hades.



Ares isn?t low tier, he?s an Olympian God, regarded as the most powerful Gods of Greek Myth. And that?s what Athena, Seiya and the rest of the Saints do, kick the asses of greedy Olympian Gods since she started protecting the earth.

She beat Poseidon, Hades and Ares, all of them, that doesn?t make them "suck" by any means of the word.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 24, 2009)

Hades needed lots of help to be beaten, Poseidon was nevr wearing his God Cloth and is in the same Tier as Zeus and Hades.

Ares lost when Athena took the help of the Libra saint as per hypermyth and ran to seek help from Hades. Cue pegasus saint injuring Hades body moment. Apollo was stated as being above Athena to a point she was scared of him and he is below Hades,Poseidon and Zeus. Ares is probably equal to Athena at min but I doubt she'd need her and 5 others in God Cloths to beat him.

Apollo>Athena as she says "Stop it Seiya compared to Apollo our powers are nothing", clearly there are tiers. I doubt Ares is Apollo level if he needed to run as per the Hypermyth.

When I said low-Tier I meant he was low-Tier amongst Olympians while I consider Apollo mid-Tier and Zeus,Hades and Poseidon as Top-Tier.

I would like to see Ares though it seems odd the God of War and Goddess of War have'nt interacted in the manga. It is kind of weird that Athena has a constellation belonging to Ares.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 24, 2009)

Ares isn't Olympian in SS, the list of the 12 was published in the Taizen (and mentioned by Kurumada in an interview I think) and Ares isn't there. He should be no minor God in any case, no minor Gods start holy wars.



Deathbringerpt said:


> So, at the very most, this could be creative liberty from Okada, probably spawning from the same name mistake.
> 
> Apollo and Artemis were also often mistaken for the Sun and Moon Gods when in most greek myth they aren´t but Kurumada went with that all the same so it´s not impossible.



Or him deciding to go with Roman tradition and running from there. I think he's moved stuff around as it is.



> So.....why the hell are we arguing then?



One thing must've led to another.



> But yeah, in all seriousness and you probably not aware of this, Pontus, the main villain of G´s story *is* a primordial God, same goes for Gaia whose role as an antagonist or protagonist is not really clear since she´s somehow trapped and seems to suffer each time a Titan is killed.



I know he's a primordial and part of a list of 4 named by Hyperion. Gaia is in cahoots with Pontus, she scolded him the first time she appeared. She eats the power of the Titans and makes a scandal out of it.



> And the first time Kurumada was interviewed about his originals plans for Saint Seiya after he was forced to end it (Some french dudes i think), he said that Seiya was then supposed to fight Zeus, the king of the Gods and for the final antagonist, the Primordial God Gaia.



While I suspect using any G Gods in ND would lead to contradictions depending on collaborations and publishing schedules, I'm expecting Gaia not dying in Episode G.



> But he changed his mind since Okada is making use of both Gaia and Pontus and probably even other important Gods that we haven´t seen. In Pontus´s cavern, there was a bunch of ethereal figures and Prometheus around Gaia´s body.



Didn't know that, if he's paying that much attention cool of him. Thing is, there are still mysteries in G about who exactly sealed Pontus, and why isn't Erebo seen or spoken of since most of Episode G is right now taking place in Tartarus which he should have created.



> And coincidence, coincidence, he´s already setting Chronos as the future antagonist for Seiya, like he did with Hades (Going as back as the Sanctuary arc) in the original manga.



While his motivations aren't clear now (but it'd suck if it wasn't an antagonist really), as I said earlier I'm expecting the God of Time of ND to be the Primordial Chronos because even if Kurumada decided to use Cronus of G, Artemis didn't bring attention to any blood relation to Zeus, which strikes me as one of the first things one would do.



> He´s sticking with his latest plan but in his own manga this time, which to me, is much better. Kurumada is simply rising up in the God tier ladder, only a Primordial God could be the final villain for this series. It´s logic consistency.



I wouldn't have minded Zeus staying as final villain to prove he really became the supreme God. But it's shonen, I wouldn't mind another story arc if Kurumada can manage it.



> Yeah, that´s actually the main problem i have with Lost Canvas. Lots of flash without much care for continuity.
> 
> Shiori forgot the little detail that all Saint who die in a Holy War get sent into the most deep layer of Hades which is the frozen hell, making a summoning technique like that impossible.



Would have worked if Sasha had used her Cosmo on all of them in the Underworld, but she was too busy not being there in any form. And one of the 108 spectre souls has been burned to nothingness, another plot hole.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 24, 2009)

Who does the List include and how is Ares the son of Zeus not an Olympian?.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 24, 2009)

Hera, Apollo, Artemis, Poseidon, Athena, Demeter, Aphrodite, Hephaestus, Hermes, Hestia, Hades and Zeus.

Maybe Ares was too much of a loose cannon to eat at the table. Mind you, out of SS there's several versions of the list and some don't have Hades in there, while in SS he's in, and Heracles is another son of Zeus (mentioned in G at least so he must have existed) who tends to not be in.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 24, 2009)

Hercules is a demi-god and thus below even Thanatos and Hypnos or on par with them atleast. Anyway did not know this, I thought he'd be in. Thank you.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 24, 2009)

Hercules should be more awesome than Thanatos if there's any justice in the world.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 24, 2009)

at this .


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 25, 2009)

142




it has also translation


----------



## Fang (Jul 26, 2009)

Episode G has been pretty consistant with the original manga, the way Kuramada handled Saga as Pope and villain during the first story arc was pretty much the same way his character and personality was used by Okada so far in the prequel.

And in any case, I'm pretty sure I've seen an interview awhile back of Okada saying he sometimes has Kuramada help him with certain directions of the story in Episode G along with general supervisory roles he naturally has.

Anyway, nothing makes Episode G non-canon unless otherwise stated by Kuramada.

And Episode G >>>>> Lost Canvas.


----------



## neostar8710 (Jul 26, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> here I love this pic



it only has volume 1...does anyone know where i can find volumes 2-18?

and i can't findthe shonen jump version at bookstores for some reason....


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 26, 2009)

TWF said:


> Episode G has been pretty consistant with the original manga, the way Kuramada handled Saga as Pope and villain during the first story arc was pretty much the same way his character and personality was used by Okada so far in the prequel.
> 
> And in any case, I'm pretty sure I've seen an interview awhile back of Okada saying he sometimes has Kuramada help him with certain directions of the story in Episode G along with general supervisory roles he naturally has.
> 
> ...



Yeah that goes without saying.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 26, 2009)

Should I post those raw Photobucket links to the original Saint Seiya


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

I have everything from volume 1 to volume 15 in HQ raws on Saint Seiya.


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't use photobucket.


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 27, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> So those were your scans on Photobucket


Depending on the scans, those might be mine.


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

ssorigins **


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 27, 2009)

Charcan said:


> Ares isn't Olympian in SS, the list of the 12 was published in the Taizen (and mentioned by Kurumada in an interview I think) and Ares isn't there. He should be no minor God in any case, no minor Gods start holy wars.



Oh shit, that´s right. I totally forgot about that, that´s another example of Kurumada´s personal changes in the mythology. But yeah, he´s by no means a minor God, considering that he has his own private army much like Hades and Poseidon, regarded as the strongest Gods of Olympus alongside Zeus.

That and considering about the very popular theory that Ares was the one that possessed Saga in the Sanctuary Saga (Further Implied in the episode G Grand Pope donned his new attire which was to emulate the brutality and strength of Ares the God of War)

I´ll bet my right nut that Ares will be a major antagonist in Next Dimension, specifically in the Olympus arc. Hell, i bet it was Ares who ordered Touma to kill teh Saints in the Tenkai prequel comic that Kurumada made.



> Or him deciding to go with Roman tradition and running from there. I think he's moved stuff around as it is.



Maybe, maybe not. He hasn´t used any Roman version of the greek legends as far as i know.



> I know he's a primordial and part of a list of 4 named by Hyperion. Gaia is in cahoots with Pontus, she scolded him the first time she appeared. She eats the power of the Titans and makes a scandal out of it.



She did? I don´t remember that, it´s been so long since i last saw those chapters, i didn´t even knew she talked. Gotta get off my ass and get those damn volumes.

It´s not exactly sure about her condition as an antagonist like i said though, especially since it´s stated that she tried to revenge Chronos when he was defeated and killed by Zeus when she created Typhoon. There as to be something more to it.



> While I suspect using any G Gods in ND would lead to contradictions depending on collaborations and publishing schedules, I'm expecting Gaia not dying in Episode G.



Who knows, maybe that´s one of the reasons why ND is so unbearingly slow.



> Didn't know that, if he's paying that much attention cool of him. Thing is, there are still mysteries in G about who exactly sealed Pontus, and why isn't Erebo seen or spoken of since most of Episode G is right now taking place in Tartarus which he should have created.



That will certanily be covered as the story moves beyond the Titans, after all that build up as a bunch of big ancient badasses, after it was revealed Pontus was using most of them, there were several of them that were starting to show a more sympathetic side to them. Like Koios, Iapetos and most of all Hyperion. Pontus and his etheral group, along with Prometheus will be the next group of antagonists in the story. 



> I wouldn't have minded Zeus staying as final villain to prove he really became the supreme God. But it's shonen, I wouldn't mind another story arc if Kurumada can manage it.



Well, technically, the perfect choice for a final villain for Saint Seiya would be Chaos, the very first entity of Greek Mythology, he could decide to completely end all creation since it mostly amounts to pissing contents between family members in each generation.



> Would have worked if Sasha had used her Cosmo on all of them in the Underworld, but she was too busy not being there in any form. And one of the 108 spectre souls has been burned to nothingness, another plot hole.



There´s also the detail that the specter Garuda was just reformed by his own accord and disbanded from the Specters by Hades himself and yet, he´ll be around fighting for Hades for the next war 200 later.

While i enjoyed very much that certain plot development, it doesn´t make any lick of sense in Saint Seiya continuity.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 29, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Real Life
> 
> at this .



We see Eurybia in Episode G. Much of it is true.

The affair between Mnemosyne and Zeus in G amuses me.



Deathbringerpt said:


> I?ll bet my right nut that Ares will be a major antagonist in Next Dimension, specifically in the Olympus arc. Hell, i bet it was Ares who ordered Touma to kill teh Saints in the Tenkai prequel comic that Kurumada made.



If he appears, he better decapitate someone. If Cassios did it way back in the original manga, Ares better appear over a mound of corpses.



> It?s not exactly sure about her condition as an antagonist like i said though, especially since it?s stated that she tried to revenge Chronos when he was defeated and killed by Zeus when she created Typhoon. There as to be something more to it.



That was her last "reported activity" as well.



> That will certanily be covered as the story moves beyond the Titans, after all that build up as a bunch of big ancient badasses, after it was revealed Pontus was using most of them, there were several of them that were starting to show a more sympathetic side to them. Like Koios, Iapetos and most of all Hyperion. Pontus and his etheral group, along with Prometheus will be the next group of antagonists in the story.



There's lots of stuff that can lengthen the story, depending how long the story is planned to go, I heard once it would be like 20 volumes which doesn't lend itself to give volume-long fights like those had with Iapetos to Hyperion. It would be cool if it lasted as long as the original manga.



> Well, technically, the perfect choice for a final villain for Saint Seiya would be Chaos, the very first entity of Greek Mythology, he could decide to completely end all creation since it mostly amounts to pissing contents between family members in each generation.



Maybe Athena will really end up messing up the space-time continuum and pissing someone off in ND. It's no fun if she's warned and nothing comes of it.



> There?s also the detail that the specter Garuda was just reformed by his own accord and disbanded from the Specters by Hades himself and yet, he?ll be around fighting for Hades for the next war 200 later.
> 
> While i enjoyed very much that certain plot development, it doesn?t make any lick of sense in Saint Seiya continuity.



Maybe it was just the celestial star with a clean slate in the present.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 29, 2009)

Who is chaos? I've never heard of such an entity in Myth. at TWF getting banned as usual.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 29, 2009)

Iapetos used Khaos as a primal force for his attacks in Episode G but who knows.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 29, 2009)

Charcan said:


> Iapetos used Khaos as a primal force for his attacks in Episode G but who knows.



Chaos>Gaia?I thought Gaia and Uranus were the first. Well you learn something new everyday.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 29, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Chaos>Gaia?I thought Gaia and Uranus were the first. Well you learn something new everyday.



In greek myth it precedes her. SS hasn't introduced it as a deity outside Khaos in G.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 29, 2009)

Speaking of which should start reading episode G.


----------



## Wade (Jul 29, 2009)

It's Pegasus ryu sei ken.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

Okay, as per the latest Lost Canvas chapter 143. Spoilers for Lost Canvas:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The boat sinks. Tenma, Sasha, Regulus and some other Saints mount Charon's boat. Charon wants Athena's hair as passing price. Hades wants to use it to seal Athena's power. Athena looses her powers for cutting her hair.This did'nt happen in Next Dimension so WTF at Shiori.Sasha faints from cutting her hair off?. Charon also says the guardian of those temples are as strong as the Judges. 




Images:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed





*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed





*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed





*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed





*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 31, 2009)

Sasha you weakling.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 31, 2009)

at loosing her powers over a haircut.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 31, 2009)

and she is ugly with the short hair,wtf ,yeah the hair when are cut,they can make u lose ur powers,someone is trolling


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 3, 2009)

Seems I'm the only one using this thread, guess I should let it die eh? Well before I do, LC chapter 144 spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



LC 144 : There are 3 new judges, one of them is Kagaho. They may do whatever they want so they're not just guarding temples. Kagaho appears in front of Dohko.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 3, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Seems I'm the only one using this thread, guess I should let it die eh? Well before I do, LC chapter 144 spoilers:



It will always return in some form.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> LC 144 : There are 3 new judges, one of them is Kagaho. They may do whatever they want so they're not just guarding temples. Kagaho appears in front of Dohko.



Not too hyped about that spoiler, I guess it's time to skip dozens of chapters again unless Deuteros comes back soon and kicks ass Gemini style.

Next Dimension will return this August 20th as well, Ikki being the main attraction but I'm also hoping some stuff will get answered as well. I think Episode G is supposed to return around this time as well, hopefully a full chapter of Cronus fighting.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 4, 2009)

ND and episode G ,yeah!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, that hair part was.....kinda random. Let´s see how Shiori takes care of the Lost canvas guardians, i was always kinda iffed that Balrog Rune was killed by a fucking finger when he was shown as a high ranking specter, hopefully he´ll be more threatening in here.

Good to know about double G and ND chapters coming up.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 8, 2009)

Well he was killed by Kanon a Top-Tier Gold Saint no shame there.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 8, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Well he was killed by Kanon a Top-Tier Gold Saint no shame there.



Still...he did it with a finger. Was expecting a little more show after he managed to break through Kanon?s invisibility, guess it?s one of the downsides of Kurumada?s pressure for finishing the manga at the time.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 9, 2009)

Maybe that's why he's still using Hades and his army in ND, can't let it go.

By the way, is it me or Virgo Shijima's choice of words is weird when speaking of the Cosmo of Athena that he feels in ND? He says she's approaching their dimension but we know she'd come from the future, unless he's talking about the reincarnation of that holy war ready to descend from Olympus....


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm interesting in this series after playing it's ps2 game, but I can't seem to find the manga anywhere.

So I come here to ask if anyone has a good source as to where I can acquire some of the original manga.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 9, 2009)

The OTP here has the Hades arc in english.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 9, 2009)

Is that far into the series, and would I be lost if I started there?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 9, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Is that far into the series, and would I be lost if I started there?



It's the last arc of the manga and you'd follow the overall events well enough.

But if you really want to get into the series I'd suggest watching the anime.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 9, 2009)

Charcan said:


> It's the last arc of the manga and you'd follow the overall events well enough.



Last arc? 

That's really skipping alot, anime it is.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 10, 2009)

Charcan said:


> Maybe that's why he's still using Hades and his army in ND, can't let it go.



Exactly my thoughts, Kurumada hyped the Hades arc as the most terrible villain and event that the series would ever see since the Sanctuary arc and when they actually step in Hell itself, most of the Specters end being pretty much weak and anti-climatic.

In ND, freaking Skeleton soldiers and kicking Tenma´s ass, I think that Kurumada wants to do a Holy war with his usual pace, which is actually pretty cool.



Charcan said:


> By the way, is it me or Virgo Shijima's choice of words is weird when speaking of the Cosmo of Athena that he feels in ND? He says she's approaching their dimension but we know she'd come from the future, unless he's talking about the reincarnation of that holy war ready to descend from Olympus....



Hum....if the manga events are taking place "at the same time" a.k.a the events of both timelines only advance and develop with each other, it can´t be present Athena since she´s still figuring exactly what to do. Although it´s more than likely that it´s her since she´s bent on traveling through time. 

Wonder how 1800's Athena looks like now that you mention it, hope she´s different than Shaori.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 10, 2009)

Atleast she would'nt loose her powers for cutting her hair.


----------



## J (Aug 16, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> In ND, freaking Skeleton soldiers and kicking Tenma?s ass, I think that Kurumada wants to do a Holy war with his usual pace, which is actually pretty cool.



That's because of the energy shield of Hades' castle. Plus Tenma is not really that strong. Yeah, I'd like to see Dhoko do something this time. 

I just caught up with Episode G (well still waiting for 68 and 69) and it has the best art I've seen on a manga. The only bad thing about it is that it's kind of hard to tell what's going on at certain points. I'd like to see the other Saints do something instead of Aiolia fighting one titan after the other with no rest in between.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 17, 2009)

Wonder how Aiola will go back to a normal Gold Saint, it's shown that he becomes normal so he must loose his power ups and probably memory of Episode G as well.


----------



## J (Aug 17, 2009)

It was stated that the Dumanis powerup would only work inside Chronos' castle so yeah he'll go back to being "weaker" at the end. Apparently he had beaten a couple of titans and hadn't even awoken his 7th sense lol. The only reason Aiolia looks weak in the original series is that he never actually went all-out.


----------



## Fang (Aug 18, 2009)

Shouldn't matter all that much to us now. By the time of the big fight between the Gold Saints and Chronos, Leo should've mastered the 7th Sense completely.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't think Gold Saints can beat a full powered Chronus, I'm assuming he'll have no seals for the final battle. They'll need help, I hope Apollo or some other God comes but mostly Apollo, he's my fav Olympian.


----------



## Fang (Aug 18, 2009)

Apollo was already shown in Episode G in a flashback, Hades and Posideon are out of the question due to the Five Peaks Seal being maintained in China by Dohko and Posideon still under Athena's seal in the Marine Sanctuary.

Me thinks a fallout between Chronos and the Titansesses and Gaia and Pontus will occur (with Eurbiya and Prometheus help of course) and the Gold Saints will be more or less spectators.


----------



## J (Aug 18, 2009)

Aiolia's gotta be the one to deliver the finishing blow though. Apparently his lightning-based attacks are the only way to kill a titan. So he'll more than likely get a huge Dunamis powerup from a dying Gaia/Pontus or whatever and kill Chronos. We need more Saga though. Saga plus golden dagger equals dead titan.


----------



## Fang (Aug 18, 2009)

Chronos won't die, according to one of the newer Kuramada interviews for Next Dimension, Chronos will be the final villain, above even Zeus.

And won't it be hard for Saga to do anything since canonically the old Gold Saints aware of his identity while he masquerades as a dead Pope Aries Shion are Cancer Deathmask, Pisces Aphrodite, Capicorn Shura and Aquarius Camus.

Me thinks Saga won't play a big role in any final fight.

Right now I'm really most interested in what the female Titans, especially Rhea and Phoebe are capable of. Phoebe has to be gunning for Aiolia after he killed Coeus.


----------



## J (Aug 18, 2009)

I thought Athena was looking for Chronos so he'd let her go back in time? Seems kinda silly to have him as the final villain of ND when Zeus already beat him once, he should have no problem beating him again.

Well Saga could always use his little "walking Gemini cloth" trick but yeah, I'm not really sure it would work.

The tianesses don't look that menacing IMO. I'd rather see what Prometheus has to offer.


----------



## Fang (Aug 18, 2009)

Remember that Chronos was defeated according to Hypermyth and Greek mythology because Mnemosyne had an affair with Zeus and blamed Chronos for the sins of patricide for murdering Uranus, his own father. All of the Titans were defeated after a 10 year civil war with the Olympian Gods because of Mnemosyne's mind-seal, which nerfed their power and skills a LOT.

So I'm confident that a full power Chronos without any restraint is >= Zeus.


----------



## J (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm not really familiar with Greek mythology but what you're saying seems about right. I still say he's either dead or imprisoned as per ND. Also the whole time-traveling bullshit is kind of annoying. Can't really say I'd like Athena and her bronze saints traveling back to fight Hades once again.


----------



## Fang (Aug 18, 2009)

Maybe this time Thanatos won't be such a dumb-ass.

I really want to see the Gold Saints back in action. It kind of sucked how at the end of Elysion, Aiolos manifests himself back to life with the 8th Sense then gets sealed by the Olympian Gods with the other Gold Saints.


----------



## J (Aug 18, 2009)

That was the Overture movie right? I heard it was supposed to be cannon but ND proved it wrong. The whole Elysion "arc" was total bullshit. Especially following something so badass like the Chapter Inferno Sanctuary arc. Definitely the best out of the whole series.

Do you really think Thanatos and Hypnos will be around in ND? Seems like overkill as it would take 10 Gold Saints to kill a single Judge Specter (basing this off the whole Hades' castle reduces your power to 1/10). I want to see Dohko do something. He waited over 200 years to do nothing but run around and end up sacrificing himself.


----------



## Fang (Aug 18, 2009)

Well the Heaven's Chapter Overture movie is canon until something happens in Next Dimension to overrule it since its newer material in the new manga by Kuramada. Yeah, Hades Chapter Elysion was pretty bad, especially the fight between the Bronze Saints and Hypnos with Thanatos or Hades fight with the Divine Saints and Athena.

His fights are sometimes waaaaaaaaaaay toooooooooooo short.


----------



## J (Aug 19, 2009)

Holy shit I just saw that Overture movie. It was pretty bad. The ending was as bad as the Hades' arc ending. I guess they wanted to show how Athena's and the Pagasus saint's incarnations always end up meeting each other every generation but still, it just didn't feel right.

I guess Kurumada was in a hurry to finish up the series. Seems like every one of the shonen around that time had an unsavory ending: DB, Yuyu Hakusho.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 19, 2009)

Yu Yu was unsavory? 

Aside from not seeing much of the fights in the Makai Tournament, sadly, ending was alright, but that's just my take on it, haha. 

30 eps of SS down, shit is getting more interesting by each episode, Seiya and co taking down Silver Saints, etc.


----------



## Fang (Aug 19, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Holy shit I just saw that Overture movie. It was pretty bad. The ending was as bad as the Hades' arc ending. I guess they wanted to show how Athena's and the Pagasus saint's incarnations always end up meeting each other every generation but still, it just didn't feel right.
> 
> I guess Kurumada was in a hurry to finish up the series. Seems like every one of the shonen around that time had an unsavory ending: DB, Yuyu Hakusho.



I thought Heaven's Chapter Overture was great...and the ending was good, Apollo restarted the universe with a hand wave so that Seiya and Saori were reunited without having to deal with the Gods and divine treachery yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 19, 2009)

And volume one of SS Next Dimension is still going on? They're being that slow with it in Japan? 

Needs to speed up a bit.


----------



## J (Aug 19, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> 30 eps of SS down, shit is getting more interesting by each episode, Seiya and co taking down Silver Saints, etc.



It only gets better, man, since you'll soon meet the Gold Saints and all. I rewatched the whole thing this summer. Although I skipped that huge filler arc at the end of Sanctuary.




TWF said:


> I thought Heaven's Chapter Overture was great...and the ending was good, Apollo restarted the universe with a hand wave so that Seiya and Saori were reunited without having to deal with the Gods and divine treachery yadda yadda yadda.



I guess that's one interpretation. But didn't Artemis say in ND that Apollo couldn't mess with the time? Which is why Athena's looking for Chronos? I don't think resetting time would fool any of the Olympian Gods though. Especially not Zeus.


----------



## Fang (Aug 19, 2009)

If she said that then she obviously had no idea of what Apollo is capable seeing how in Elysion, Hades, whose weaker than Apollo, could distort the fabric of space and time to create his private universe.

But Next Dimension is suppose to retcon the original series and the final film so who knows. I'm really most interested in Episode G right now.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 19, 2009)

Heard the filler arc was interesting, or at least, from what Characan told me about it, :ho

Lacks Ikki as of now from watching it, till I catch up to the later episodes. Aside from Shiryu's eyes being wounded.


----------



## J (Aug 19, 2009)

How do you know Hades is weaker than Apollo? I thought the strongest Olympian Gods were Zeus, Poseidon, and Hades.

Episode G is great. It may seem very cliched compared to today's series but it's detailed beautifully.


----------



## Fang (Aug 19, 2009)

Hades got hurt by Divine Cloth Seiya and other attacks despite wearing his Kamui and having even the 9th Sense aka the Big Will.

Apollo took Seiya's strongest attack while he burned his Cosmos at divine levels without even wearing his Kamui when he dealt with Seiya and Athena/Saori and it did nothing to him. And then he destroyed and recreated the entire universe with a handwave.

That's a bit above Hades, even if Hades > five Divine Saints.


----------



## Fang (Aug 19, 2009)

Actually Hades was freaking out that he could be injured despite his Kamui's protection and his Divine Cosmos with the Big Will and 9th Sense. Apollo pretty much is far and beyond him in every stat and ability there is when he retconned the end of Saint Seiya. And in Next Dimension its the late 18th century aka the 1700's through Hades flashing back to his fight with Tenma in the last Holy War before the original manga tooks place when Dohko and Shion were rookie Bronze Saints.

So yeah, Apollo > Hades.


----------



## J (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeah I meant to say the 18th century *blargh*. But Hades was also freaking out 'cause he's a major bishie. Do we have definite proof that Apollo did indeed reset the universe? I.e an interview or something? Because that would pretty much trump anything done in the series.


----------



## Fang (Aug 19, 2009)

Kuramada stated it so in the Heaven's Chapter Overture DVD in a interview added to it after it came out.


----------



## J (Aug 19, 2009)

I was reading that in Wikipedia. Seems like he freed Seiya and Saori. Still, how do you explain Zeus or the other Gods not finding out? Unless he can deceive them as well. Goddamn Toie ruins everything...


----------



## Fang (Aug 19, 2009)

Heaven's Chapter Overture was written, directed and produced by Kuramada to extend the series after the original manga ended, before Next Dimension was created.

And I'm pretty sure Zeus let his favorite son do so because he was angry at mortals interfering with the will of the Gods.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 19, 2009)

TWF said:


> Hades got hurt by Divine Cloth Seiya and other attacks despite wearing his Kamui and having even the 9th Sense aka the Big Will.
> 
> Apollo took Seiya's strongest attack while he burned his Cosmos at divine levels without even wearing his Kamui when he dealt with Seiya and Athena/Saori and it did nothing to him. And then he destroyed and recreated the entire universe with a handwave.
> 
> That's a bit above Hades, even if Hades > five Divine Saints.



No, this needs correcting a bit, it took:

-Athena in Divine Cloth
- Five Divine Saints
-Staff of Victory Nike
-Athena's shield Aegis
-Seiya powering up in God Cloth
-Seiya's "Death" prompting a power up, Hades comments on their Cosmo
-Athena stabbing him with their combined power with her staff

May'be Apollo being stronger is a retcon to Thanatos's statement about Zeus, Poseidon and Hades being Top-Tier who knows? But I still think Hades was stronger.

I'm not sure where Seiya's final cosmo ranks compared to his attack on Hades when he used the God-Cloth.

BTW I liked the movie, have it on my comp even right now, superb animation just angry they never completed it.

As for Chronus and Cronus, they are two different beings one is a Titan the other a Primordial God. I'm hoping Kuramada considers this and makes two separate entities. I don't know how Athena will make him help her otherwise.





> And I'm pretty sure Zeus let his favorite son do so because he was angry at mortals interfering with the will of the Gods.



Apollo was Zeus's fav son? Should brush up on Myths.


----------



## Fang (Aug 19, 2009)

Seiya burning his Cosmos was defiently as strong at minimum as when he had the Divine Cloth and fighting Hades. In either way, Apollo took his attacks without wearing any armor ie no Surplice/Cloth/Kamui/Scales/ect...whatever.

No God has ever done this before. And Seiya couldn't put a scratch on him. As for Posideon and Hades, both of them rank below Apollo simply for those two feats the Sun God showed.

Maybe there isn't that large of a gap between Apollo and Hades, but there is for Artemis, Athena and Posideon given how Saori/Athena was aware of Divine Seiya's power and her own and so was Artemis and they were shitting themselves in Apollo's presence despite beating Hades a few months earlier.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 19, 2009)

TWF said:


> Seiya burning his Cosmos was defiently as strong at minimum as when he had the Divine Cloth and fighting Hades. In either way, Apollo took his attacks without wearing any armor ie no Surplice/Cloth/Kamui/Scales/ect...whatever.



Like I said, Apollo being stronger than Hades may be  a retcon, Apollo in base resetted and destroyed the universe casually. But should'nt Seiya with God Cloth have more power than Naked Seiya? And Seiya scratched Apollo, the credits show this.



> No God has ever done this before. And Seiya couldn't put a scratch on him. As for Posideon and Hades, both of them rank below Apollo simply for those two feats the Sun God showed.



Well Poseidon was below based on feats because he did'nt even show anything comparable to Hades yet Thanatos states the three brothers are the Elite Tier to Seiya co. "Such a fool that Poseidon to think he's in the same level as Hades-sama and his Majesty Zeus".



> Maybe there isn't that large of a gap between Apollo and Hades, but there is for Artemis, Athena and Posideon given how Saori/Athena was aware of Divine Seiya's power and her own and so was Artemis and they were shitting themselves in Apollo's presence despite beating Hades a few months earlier.



Wait, when did Artemis face Hades? Well, Seiya and athena did'nt have their cloths, neither did Apollo. Hades was certainly stronger than Seiya and Athena combined, Seiya needed to give 110% or more for injuring Hades temporarily. 

Athena+ 5 Saints in Divine Cloth were still below Hades till Seiya sacrificed himself and "We won't let you hurt Athena"

Hades: "Impossible.. their cosmo surpasses my own"

Hades died in stupid way TBQH. 

Anyway, Apollo is my fav Olympian, I would'nt mind if he was stronger than Hades. Hades reality warped billions of Galaxies, Apollo in base did that on a universal level to reset it and erase Seiya and Athena's memories. Word of God says Seiya's words reached him.


----------



## Fang (Aug 19, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Like I said, Apollo being stronger than Hades may be  a retcon, Apollo in base resetted and destroyed the universe casually. But should'nt Seiya with God Cloth have more power than Naked Seiya? And Seiya scratched Apollo, the credits show this.



I know.

And but no Cloths determind a Saint's own Cosmos. Seiya was probably as strong if not stronger there and he couldn't harm Apollo, scratch or no scratch, without a Kamui, and he had add from Athena as well. 



> Well Poseidon was below based on feats because he did'nt even show anything comparable to Hades yet Thanatos states the three brothers are the Elite Tier to Seiya co. "Such a fool that Poseidon to think he's in the same level as Hades-sama and his Majesty Zeus".



Character Falliable statements shouldn't be taken at face value, especially when Thanatos claimed that Gods couldn't be defeated or harmed by mortals and we know for a fact that Hades isn't close to Zeus based on his feats in the manga (hearsay I know) and Episode G.



> Wait, when did Artemis face Hades? Well, Seiya and athena did'nt have their cloths, neither did Apollo. Hades was certainly stronger than Seiya and Athena combined, Seiya needed to give 110% or more for injuring Hades temporarily.



Artemis was freaking out that Apollo showed up, she never fought him. Apollo and Athena are half-brother and half-sister, Apollo and Artemis are real siblings.

Athena went was scared of Apollo, he wasn't wearing his Kamui, he effortlessly nullified Seiya's attack on Artemis and she was telling him they stood no change against Apollo.

And I know that Hades > each Divine Saint, but he never showed the power to simply ignore Divine Saint attacks once they reached a level above the Gods of Death and Sleep.



> Athena+ 5 Saints in Divine Cloth were still below Hades till Seiya sacrificed himself and "We won't let you hurt Athena"
> 
> Hades: "Impossible.. their cosmo surpasses my onw"



Actually Athena + 8th Sense + Kamui > 5 God Cloth Saints. Hades seemed jobbed but who knows.



> Anyway, Apollo is my fav Olympian, I would'nt mind if he was stronger than Hades.



Well he's scheduled to show up in Next Dimension at some point, and was shown in flashbacks at least twice in Episode G. More than likely even if Overture is retconned Apollo will probably still be on a tier above Hades.


----------



## Hancock (Aug 19, 2009)

Where can i read the original manga?


----------



## Hancock (Aug 19, 2009)

^ appreciate it


----------



## J (Aug 19, 2009)

Here's that link I was talking about: 
If you know Spanish then check this out: SoHees Underpants 
This dude's got all but the Elysion arc episodes in high quality.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 20, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Shiryu's badassery is eternal.


 
Rozan.Sho.Ryu.Ha.



BigJ said:


> Yeah America has a pretty bad taste in manga. Instead of SS we have 20 different translations for Naruto and Bleach.


 
Which is sad


----------



## J (Aug 20, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rozan.Sho.Ryu.Ha.



His attacks were always a mouthful. What happened to cool short names like "Another Dimension" or "Galaxian Explosion" or "Demon Emperor Phantom Fist"? Well maybe not the last one... 



> Which is sad



Funnily enough, most of those translations are half-assed garbage. Much like the aforementioned mangas.


----------



## Fang (Aug 20, 2009)

Genromaken.

I like how Saga used that against Aiolia, Shura and Ikki.

Phoenix Ikki trying to use his Gamma Ken against Gemini Saga's Genromaken was pretty dumb.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 20, 2009)

As bad as the translations can be, I get by with them, since it's not hard to understand what they really are saying, even with shitty translations. And aside from Shiryu, there's always Ikki.


----------



## J (Aug 20, 2009)

Saga's the shit. They should make a spin-off where he actually succeeded in taking Athena's power and battles Hades, Poseidon, and Zeus like he said he would. I'd pay to see that.



Darth Nihilus said:


> As bad as the translations can be, I get by with them, since it's not hard to understand what they really are saying, even with shitty translations. And aside from Shiryu, there's always Ikki.



I was talking about the translations for Naruto and Bleach.


----------



## Fang (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## J (Aug 20, 2009)

LOL what the hell was he trying to say?
That's what happens when you translate from japanese to spanish/portuguese to english.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 20, 2009)

Ah, I see, lol. Was talking about the SS translations, mainly Episode G


----------



## J (Aug 20, 2009)

"Este corazon que sospecha de mi" sounds right in Spanish so that's where they must have gotten it from.

I wouldn't know about the English scans since I read the Spanish ones.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 20, 2009)

I feel left out for not understanding spanish here.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 20, 2009)

G's still in hiatus.


----------



## Fang (Aug 20, 2009)

You mean since when chapter 75?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 20, 2009)

76, three months now.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 20, 2009)

32 episodes down. Blue Forever never gets old, GG


----------



## J (Aug 20, 2009)

^ Greatest song ever. I have it as my ring tone...not really.


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 21, 2009)

All songs in the old SS anime are great and the OVAs too since they recicled most of them.

Pegasus Fantasy and Soldier Dream will always be my favorites though. Mostly because of the nostalgia.


----------



## J (Aug 21, 2009)

Pegasus Fantasy is awesome. I also liked the Chapter Inferno song. I believer it was called "The Earth"?. I especially liked how it tied into the story when Athena bit the dust.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 21, 2009)

Pegasus Fantasy, I have yet to listen to it. Then again, I'm downloading the OST, so I'll give it a whirl 

Blue Forever takes it for me though.


----------



## J (Aug 21, 2009)

You guys ever heard the English version of Pegasus Fantasy by Highlord? Not bad at all.
[YOUTUBE]ZIvmfY81SqY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 21, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Pegasus Fantasy is awesome. I also liked the Chapter Inferno song. I believer it was called "The Earth"?. I especially liked how it tied into the story when Athena bit the dust.


Nah, it's Megami no Senshi. And yeah, that's a pretty cool one too.


----------



## Fang (Aug 21, 2009)

The only good track or BGM was when Seiya was facing Apollo.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 21, 2009)

That was one of the best movies as I remember. Haven't watched it for a long time.


----------



## Fang (Aug 21, 2009)

Sagattarius more like DEM incarnate

I heard Saga's fight with Seiya was really good in it too

plus Abel wasn't a bad guy, he just wanted to bang his half-sister


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 21, 2009)

Abel movie was my favorite.

And yeah, Saga vs Seiya in that movie was awesome. It had the best Galaxian Explosion so far.

As expected, anything with Golden Saints in it are awesome.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 21, 2009)

[divshare]myId=8252242-303[/divshare]


----------



## J (Aug 22, 2009)

Sweet Aiolia set bro. Did you make it yourself?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 22, 2009)

Nah, had someone make it for me. If you ever want a gif set, just ask Aeon. Makes epic gifs. Aside from that, the Bronze Saints have just reached the Sanctuary, and Seiya is fighting against Aldebaran, and has just achieved the Seventh Sense


----------



## J (Aug 22, 2009)

Imma do that. Need either a Saga or Shura set. 

Now you've only 100 more episodes to watch.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 22, 2009)

And the movies as well 

Tried to get the first volume of Knights of The Zodiac at Books-A-Million. Sadly, they had no volumes in stock 

There's always another source to buy them, or I can just wait for someone to translate the raws, whenever that will be


----------



## J (Aug 22, 2009)

I prefer the anime over the manga. The anime makes it easier to see what is going on and has better art. The only volumes of SS I'd consider buying would be those of Episode G.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 22, 2009)

I somewhat agree, although I'd like to see how the manga since it's the canon material. Anime, love every bit of it. Episode G as an anime, yes, or no?


----------



## J (Aug 22, 2009)

They made the Lost Canvas into one so why not? 

And yeah, about the anime, it's kinda hard to tell what's filler since I can't check the original manga. I'm pretty sure some of the fights with the silver saints are filler. They also cut a bit of the manga at the start of the Poseidon arc, the battle between Aldebaran and that flute-playing dude. Unless it's in the Asgard filler, which I didn't watch.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 22, 2009)

Heard about the flute player. Heard it was interesting, shalt check it out. I'll give this filler a chance, since it's Saint Seiya.


----------



## J (Aug 22, 2009)

Well it's not like you'll miss anything if you don't watch it. It'd go something like: some evil spirit or god wakes up and Athena goes to die on him so he can spare the world, the bronze saints find out and go rescue her, Shiryuu goes blind, Shun acts like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), Seiya uses the Sagittarius cloth to kill the bad guy, the end.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 22, 2009)

How many times will he use Aiolos' cloth during the anime? I've only seen him use it once.


----------



## J (Aug 22, 2009)

At the end of the Poseidon arc and the battle with Thanatos in Elysium. 

And how the hell did the helmet change forms in like one episode? Seriously, when Ikki stole the cloth it was an actual helmet, then it turned into a tiara at the bottom of the ocean. Yeah.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 22, 2009)

Full of mystery, those cloths are 

Favorite Gold Saint besides Aiolia, has to be Aries, or Cancer. Stopping Shiryu's attack with his index finger


----------



## J (Aug 22, 2009)

Then you have terrible taste in gold saints, the only one you left out was Pisces Aphrodite lol. My favorites are the three that came back to life during Hades: Saga, Shura, and Camus. Hell, Saga was so badass that he had to kill himself, which was pretty stupid: "I'm free at last, now that my evil self is gone I can dedicate myself to serving Athena as arguably the strongest saint and protecting her from the evil that is sure to come, but no, I'll kill myself instead to pay for my sins even though everyone would've forgiven me".


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 22, 2009)

lol 

Saga, wasn't he actually Arles/Holy Father?


----------



## J (Aug 22, 2009)

I thought you were re-watching the series. Spoiled you a bit I guess. Yeah he's Arles/Pope of Sanctuary. In G he called himself "Ares" though right? As in the god of war Ares.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 22, 2009)

I saw a bit of this from Episode G  And from what Wiki says, that would be Aries Shion.


----------



## J (Aug 22, 2009)

What are you talking about?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 22, 2009)

EDIT

lol, Never mind, I was talking about Shion being the original pope from KoTZ


----------



## J (Aug 22, 2009)

It hasn't been explained how Saga became the Pope? I don't wanna spoil you.

Are you reading The Lost Canvas? Seems pretty terrible.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 22, 2009)

No, but don't spoil it, lol. Tried reading a few chapters of Lost Canvas. Couldn't get into it at all.


----------



## J (Aug 23, 2009)

Wish this were in better quality. There's so much gif material here
[YOUTUBE]ywC-eX09b4w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 23, 2009)

Saga killed himself because he didn't want to risk relapsing into his evil side again.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 23, 2009)

It still has'nt been explained what possessed him, Episode G makes it look like Chronus may have damaged his mind.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 23, 2009)

Saga was already screwed up before Cronus first visited him, when Kanon was still around.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 23, 2009)

Great Mnemosyne fanart:


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 23, 2009)

Where did you get that? Looks good.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 23, 2009)

From a Saint Seiya site.

Some Saint Seiya fanartists like Afo and Marco Albiero are pretty damn good.


----------



## Fang (Aug 23, 2009)

Where's that goofy theory that people had that Saga was being possessed and influenced by ARES.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 23, 2009)

Teshirogi is a rookie mangaka that's what happens with LC. Dohko was badass when holding off Hades even if that was a doomed fight. It's Shion who is mostly a shadow of his classic manga self.

I don't subscribe to the Ares theory btw.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 23, 2009)

How does the Ares fit into Saga being possessed?


----------



## J (Aug 23, 2009)

TWF said:


> Where's that goofy theory that people had that Saga was being possessed and influenced by ARES.



lolwut? I said he called himself Ares in Episode G.



Charcan said:


> Teshirogi is a rookie mangaka that's what happens with LC. Dohko was badass when holding off Hades even if that was a doomed fight. It's Shion who is mostly a shadow of his classic manga self.



Do you know if they plan on continuing to make OVAs of the entire series?


----------



## Fang (Aug 23, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> How does the Ares fit into Saga being possessed?



Mistranslation and dubbing errors.

Pope Aries was misprounced in Japanese as Pope ARLES and people thought they were talking about Ares, the Olympian Champion and God of War. Saga was impersonating Pope Aries after he murdered Shion and had Aiolos banished and killed afterwards.

So that's why in Sanctuary at the end the loyal Gold Saints were surprised that Aries Shion was dead, the Gemini Gold Saint Saga's "mysterious disappereance" was revealed and so on.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 23, 2009)

They'll keep making OVAs of LC if the first batch is successful.


----------



## J (Aug 23, 2009)

Seen the fist two OVAs, they weren't bad at all. 

What's the word on ND. Wasn't the latest chapter released last week?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 23, 2009)

There's only been preview art of it, it hasn't come out yet. I want the new batch to come out to see if they resolve the possible Chronos/Cronus conundrum.


----------



## J (Aug 23, 2009)

What do you mean? Aren't they the same god?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 23, 2009)

Those names are for two different Gods. It's the matter of whether or not they both exist in Saint Seiya just like they do in the Greek mythology it draws inspiration from. Cronus was named in the classic manga and is featured in Episode G. Some think he's not the God Athena is looking for now. If he is, then some of the resolution of Episode G is already spoiled... unless Kurumada decides to ignore G. It wouldn't be that surprising if he did.

Conundrum, really. I want to see what happens next.


----------



## Fang (Aug 23, 2009)

Link

Chronos the God of Time

Link

Cronos/Cronus the King of the Titans and father of Zeus


----------



## J (Aug 23, 2009)

Maybe Ares is controlling him hehe. There being two gods seems unlikely as the one in G has shown to control time. He's probably a wandering spirit like he was before he took back his weapon. Or maybe he's sealed once again.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 23, 2009)

What's interesting is Artemis saying that the Olympians don't know that God's whereabouts. If the events of G went totally unnoticed by them (since even Zeus doesn't seem to monitor his own seals anymore), they'd assume his soul is in Tartarus and his body is still in the Sanctuary.

So this could be a good opportunity to link the events of both stories, or for Kurumada to make them irreconcilable.

Or, if it's Chronos and not Cronus, nothing changes. I'm kinda expecting this last to happen.


----------



## Fang (Aug 23, 2009)

Again was it that Kuramada said that Cronos is suppose to be the final antagonist after Zeus or Chronos?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't think I've ever seen that fully transcripted. I've even heard it's supposed to be Gaia and Uranus.

Don't take it for granted, I've also heard Hades and Poseidon were originally going to go against Athena and Zeus but Kurumada was forced to change the tune of the story.

But what seems to be consistent is Kurumada wanting to have some older deity as the final antagonist after Zeus.


----------



## J (Aug 23, 2009)

I think the gods don't give a shit about Earth anymore. So that could explain why the war against the titans went unnoticed. I think the mangaka of G is actually mixing both gods at the same time seeing as how Chronus is watching over a gigantic hourglass and all. If they do turn out to be different gods then what would be the point of G other than to showcase prepubescent boys and lolis?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 23, 2009)

Showing more Gods than the other two mangas put together in a period of time unexplored by any of them instead of going with the utterly boring by this point Hades for two conflicting points of view?

Seriously, screw LC and the past section of ND, I'd reread G for both of them.


----------



## Fang (Aug 23, 2009)

According to the Wiki, Rhadamanyths was the guardian of Elysion and the son of Zeus and Euroba woah.

Anyway I hope Cronos/Cronus doesn't die at the end of G so it can be linked to Next Dimension.

Also hope ND is longer than 28 volumes.


----------



## J (Aug 23, 2009)

Seeing titan after titan being beaten by the power of resolve isn't any better. 

What's up with ND anyway, at this rate it will take years for Kurumada to finish it.


----------



## Fang (Aug 23, 2009)

What are you talking about? Each Titan is still under the memory seal of Mnemosyne and can't use their powers or abilities properly or really intelligently like they're true selves.

And it took the spirit of Aiolos, Aiolia and Shaka to beat Iapetos, who even shrugged off Tenbu Horin with his Ichor.

Themis was whooping both Aiolia and Shura's ass while under two-seals, same with Hyperion against Aiolia and Coeus with Aiolia.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 23, 2009)

The Judges and other characters have mythological themes about them. At times I think Cronus won't die in G. Supposedly Kurumada has had conflicts with Toei and Shonen Jump and that's why ND has such a patchy schedule.



BigJ said:


> Seeing titan after titan being beaten by the power of resolve isn't any better.



That's oversimplifying it quite a bit but by this point I've heard it all, including the complaint of the Gold Saints being so much godly uber in G which falls apart when actually reading the manga.


----------



## J (Aug 23, 2009)

TWF said:


> What are you talking about? Each Titan is still under the memory seal of Mnemosyne and can't use their powers or abilities properly or really intelligently like they're true selves.
> 
> And it took the spirit of Aiolos, Aiolia and Shaka to beat Iapetos, who even shrugged off Tenbu Horin with his Ichor.
> 
> Themis was whooping both Aiolia and Shura's ass while under two-seals, same with Hyperion against Aiolia and Coeus with Aiolia.



So what? They're all falling right after the other. Doesn't matter if they use their full power or not, they gonna die. Doesn't take away the feeling that it's just like one big videogame. "You get a full health bar and and increase in power for each titan you beat!"



Charcan said:


> That's oversimplifying it quite a bit but by this point I've heard it all, including the complaint of the Gold Saints being so much godly uber in G which falls apart when actually reading the manga.



Indeed. It's not like it's a one in a lifetime powerup or that the titans are severely weakened.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 23, 2009)

BigJ said:


> So what? They're all falling right after the other. Doesn't matter if they use their full power or not, they gonna die. Doesn't take away the feeling that it's just like one big videogame. "You get a full health bar and and increase in power for each titan you beat!"



If you're really complaining about that, then you're following the wrong series here. At least G has much more variety of abilities and actual combat than the original and LC which is part of the reason that I enjoy it so much.



> Indeed. It's not like it's a one in a lifetime powerup or that the titans are severely weakened.



It amused me how the naysayers stopped complaining about the mangaka being inconsistent and nonsensical after those particular revelations. Especially when the plot has a bigger intrigue than the original to go with the fights.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 23, 2009)

What makes ND so strange is that Artemis did'nt menion Apollo, he could reset the universe with a hand wave and is probably above Hades. I believe Kuramada wanted Apollo and Zeus to be antagnists who eventually become allies and have Seiya and Athena later fight Cronus/Chronus not sure which one unless they're both the same in SS. I can see him going till Gaia or Uranus though.

BTW Can Pontus be stronger than Zeus and his father? I would assume due to him being a much older deity. I would really like G to be canon for what it's worth.



> So what? They're all falling right after the other. Doesn't matter if they use their full power or not, they gonna die. Doesn't take away the feeling that it's just like one big videogame. "You get a full health bar and and increase in power for each titan you beat!"



Does'nt Gaia eat them? I could have sworn I heard someone mention that.


----------



## Fang (Aug 23, 2009)

Cronos killed a Primordial God, Uranus.

I doubt Pontus is stronger than him or Zeus.


----------



## J (Aug 23, 2009)

Charcan said:


> If you're really complaining about that, then you're following the wrong series here. At least G has much more variety of abilities and actual combat than the original and LC which is part of the reason that I enjoy it so much.



The fight scenes are definitely better than the original. Plus the art is better than everything I've seen. I'm not complaining, I'm just pointing out the flaws to people that seem to find nothing wrong with it. 



> It amused me how the naysayers stopped complaining about the mangaka being inconsistent and nonsensical after those particular revelations. Especially when the plot has a bigger intrigue than the original to go with the fights.



I liked how even Aiolia's lighting attacks were explained. The most inconsistent thing from the SS series as a whole is Athena's Exclamation. It was supposed to replicate the Big Bang on a smaller scale but it failed to kill Shiryuu for crying out loud.



Tranquil Fury said:


> What makes ND so strange is that Artemis did'nt menion Apollo, he could reset the universe with a hand wave and is probably above Hades. I believe Kuramada wanted Apollo and Zeus to be antagnists who eventually become allies and have Seiya and Athena later fight Cronus/Chronus not sure which one unless they're both the same in SS. I can see him going till Gaia or Uranus though.
> 
> BTW Can Pontus be stronger than Zeus and his father? I would assume due to him being a much older deity. I would really like G to be canon for what it's worth.



Artemis DID mention Apollo and how neither one could mess with the time. Hence why Athena's looking for Chronus. Uranus is dead, he ain't never coming back. Pontus can't be stronger than Zeus or Chronus, but who knows.




> "The same technique does not work twice"
> - Original SS manga



I don't get what you're trying to say here.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 23, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> What makes ND so strange is that Artemis did'nt menion Apollo, he could reset the universe with a hand wave and is probably above Hades. I believe Kuramada wanted Apollo and Zeus to be antagnists who eventually become allies and have Seiya and Athena later fight Cronus/Chronus not sure which one unless they're both the same in SS. I can see him going till Gaia or Uranus though.



I don't think Hades and Apollo are that separate in power, ultimately. 



> BTW Can Pontus be stronger than Zeus and his father? I would assume due to him being a much older deity. I would really like G to be canon for what it's worth.



I don't really think Pontus is stronger than Zeus. He needed prep to dispose of one of his seals. At least in greek mythology, age doesn't necessarily correlate to power. Many of the old Gods were killed or put in the service of the newer ones.



> Does'nt Gaia eat them? I could have sworn I heard someone mention that.



Gaia, their mother, absorbs their power right after they fall in a fight. They're immortal otherwise (save for lightning).



BigJ said:


> The fight scenes are definitely better than the original. Plus the art is better than everything I've seen. I'm not complaining, I'm just pointing out the flaws to people that seem to find nothing wrong with it.



Saint Seiya in general is a big tournament setup with backstory and character development since the original, and I don't think G is flawless anyway.



> I liked how even Aiolia's lighting attacks were explained. The most inconsistent thing from the SS series as a whole is Athena's Exclamation. It was supposed to replicate the Big Bang on a smaller scale but it failed to kill Shiryuu for crying out loud.



That power was shot to the sky and disappeared, otherwise they'd have all died.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 23, 2009)

> I don't get what you're trying to say here



I was making reference to the adaptability of the characters in the original manga especially Hades arc, they get hit by tech and the 2nd time they counter and win. That formula kind of annoyed me a little. 



> I don't really think Pontus is stronger than Zeus. He needed prep to dispose of one of his seals. At least in greek mythology, age doesn't necessarily correlate to power. Many of the old Gods were killed or put in the service of the newer ones.





> Cronos killed a Primordial God, Uranus.
> 
> I doubt Pontus is stronger than him or Zeus.



I see.



> That power was shot to the sky and disappeared, otherwise they'd have all died



Yes pretty much this.



> I don't think Hades and Apollo are that separate in power, ultimately



Well there was Athena and Artemis being frigthened of him and Hades was already defeated before.


----------



## J (Aug 23, 2009)

And said ball of energy traveled through space endlessly or something? If we take that attack to be able to destroy the universe then it would've done it and thus ended the series. If we take it to be able to destroy a few galaxies then its effects would've been felt on Earth.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 23, 2009)

Like all Cosmo attacks, it disappeared afterwards.


----------



## Fang (Aug 23, 2009)

I wonder if we'll get to see a proper flashback of Uranus fighting Cronos.

That would be wicked.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 23, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Well there was Athena and Artemis being frigthened of him and Hades was already defeated before.



In G a warrior protected by Athena managed to kill another protected by Apollo.

I think there's this window of opportunity for Gods to win or be defeated by similar entities depending how things go. Even Apollo wouldn't have remained undefeteable had the animation continued down its path.



TWF said:


> I wonder if we'll get to see a proper flashback of Uranus fighting Cronos.
> 
> That would be wicked.



Yeah, those flashbacks don't show how the characters really looked.

But what I really want is the past of Pontus, Gaia and Mnemosyne being shown in more detail.


----------



## J (Aug 23, 2009)

Charcan said:


> Like all Cosmo attacks, it disappeared afterwards.



So a huge ball of energy capable of erasing galaxies goes back to being nothing because it turns out that the cosmos is itself a piece of the universe...what about the one launched inside Shaka's temple/yard? 



TWF said:


> I wonder if we'll get to see a proper flashback of Uranus fighting Cronos.
> 
> That would be wicked.



That'd be gnarly dude.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 23, 2009)

BigJ said:


> So a huge ball of energy capable of erasing galaxies goes back to being nothing because it turns out that the cosmos is itself a piece of the universe...what about the one launched inside Shaka's temple/yard?



You're looking too much into it. It hits with a certain amount of power, then it's gone just like every other weaker attack from them, ignoring conservation of energy because it's a fictional work.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 23, 2009)

Charcan said:


> In G a warrior protected by Athena managed to kill another protected by Apollo.
> 
> I think there's this window of opportunity for Gods to win or be defeated by similar entities depending how things go. Even Apollo wouldn't have remained undefeteable had the animation continued down its path



Yes Apollo loosing would be a given, I was talking about Apollo and Hades's power. Athena was actually scared of Apollo and the way he just summoned her with a wave and her being powerless told the story. Athena stated her and Seiya's combined power was nothing and Seiya is surely low level God himself. 

It would be nice if the mangaka told us who was stronger between Apollo and Hades. I used to think it was Hades but looking back I'm not so sure.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 23, 2009)

Ranking the Olympians is full of guesswork, but Zeus is better than anybody.


----------



## J (Aug 23, 2009)

Charcan said:


> You're looking too much into it. It hits with a certain amount of power, then it's gone just like every other weaker attack from them, ignoring conservation of energy because it's a fictional work.



Friction is exactly why the conservation of energy theory exists in the first place. I guess what you're trying to say is that all that energy is absorbed by the first body in contact with said power, which I guess makes sense in the Shaka case. Whatever, this isn't the battledome.




Tranquil Fury said:


> Yes Apollo loosing would be a given, I was talking about Apollo and Hades's power. Athena was actually scared of Apollo and the way he just summoned her with a wave and her being powerless told the story. Athena stated her and Seiya's combined power was nothing and Seiya is surely low level God himself.
> 
> It would be nice if the mangaka told us who was stronger between Apollo and Hades. I used to think it was Hades but looking back I'm not so sure.



Thanatos said that Poseidon rivaled both Hades and Zeus in power. I keep saying that these are the three strongest gods until proven otherwise.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 23, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Friction is exactly why the conservation of energy theory exists in the first place. I guess what you're trying to say is that all that energy is absorbed by the first body in contact with said power, which I guess makes sense in the Shaka case. Whatever, this isn't the battledome.



What I'm saying, is that it did what every other attack by them has done: hit and disappear. Nothing to do with the battledome and no reason to dwell on stuff the manga doesn't give extra info on.


----------



## J (Aug 23, 2009)

To be fair, every other attack seems to be concentrated on its target so there isn't much energy "left over" after it hits, as opposed to Athena's Exclamation which covers a larger area. But I get what you're saying.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah and sometimes it seems they can change the concentration area according to the situation, for example Saga blasted all of the giant body of Cronus at once.


----------



## Fang (Aug 23, 2009)

That was when Cronos was under three-seals right, and he had to hide behind his grand daughter's statue. 

Saga the God Killer.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 23, 2009)

So there's finally someone that's going to translate the Episode G chapters into English 

But it's taking awhile


----------



## Fang (Aug 23, 2009)

What are you talking about.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 23, 2009)

Link removed


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 23, 2009)

What Charcan said, so far it's only one person doing the translating, IIRC
by moon-atic


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't mind if they skip them myself. As long as they keep doing the stuff that isn't available in english.

Rhea should drop a giant monster on Pontus as revenge. I don't know how Mnemosyne will be dealt with, the Gold Saints shouldn't be able to beat her without jobbing.


----------



## Fang (Aug 23, 2009)

They had part of volume 5, that's new.


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2009)

So chapter five is out by Gold Star Scans for Episode G in english.

Looked pretty good.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2009)

What's the font that is used in the text? Isn't it Anime Ace?

Never mind.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 30, 2009)

Deathmask being an ass and Shura having a flashback (whose only equivalent before was anime filler for the original series). It was a good chapter but it's the next where the real plot starts.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2009)

So with a bit of help from Cyn (Scanner from GS), I learned a new trick, and tricked out a manga scan, Nihilus style. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 30, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> What Charcan said, so far it's only one person doing the translating, IIRC
> Link removed



Hah, it?s a portuguese blog site? 

Go figure.

About Saga and Ares, the theory doesn?t revolve around the anime fuck up, it?s based on a mix between the original manga and Episode G?s events.


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2009)

Soft bumping.

Episode G can really only be read in HQ.

Especially after volume 8 when the art gets very convulted.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2009)

So I'm now apart of GS Scans? 

Muahahaha? 

All in one day


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2009)

That's cool.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2009)

7th sense here I cometh


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2009)

I finished the Iapetos fight. Pretty bad ass usage of Khora Temin.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 30, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> So with a bit of help from Cyn (Scanner from GS), I learned a new trick, and tricked out a manga scan, Nihilus style.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Lesson: people bleed a lot in Episode G and it's best to see the fountains in HQ.



TWF said:


> Soft bumping.
> 
> Episode G can really only be read in HQ.
> 
> Especially after volume 8 when the art gets very convulted.



The Iapetos fight. Also stabbing with the wife, great move.


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2009)

I can't tell if your saying it was bad in it's quality or good. I'm sure it would've looked great in HQ but in MQ it's really hard to tell what the hell is going on until you read the panels like half a dozen times or something.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2009)

Eh, I'd say that it's better than the other example, but that's just my take on that


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2009)

Work on this.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2009)

Got a Japanese raw of that?


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2009)

No, my fill of Jap raws end at volume 10.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2009)

EDIT: shit

Also, chapter 6 is finished, about to pass on the chapter once Cyn gives me the link


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 30, 2009)

TWF said:


> I can't tell if your saying it was bad in it's quality or good. I'm sure it would've looked great in HQ but in MQ it's really hard to tell what the hell is going on until you read the panels like half a dozen times or something.



The fight itself is great, it was some of the first stuff I saw of Episode G back when I was just getting back into Saint Seiya. G hooked me because of how different it looked to the stuff I knew (just the nostalgia trip wasn't enough, I already knew they were animating Hades).

But yeah I had to reread it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2009)

Need some schooling in Photoshop? As much as I know, anyway


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm about to download CS2 after I get rid of CS4 since it fucks up my puter easily when it runs no matter what.


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2009)

Actually I think I was given a keygen on Friday but forgot to download it lol.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2009)

lol

**


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2009)

Also Charcan where are you in JJBA?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 30, 2009)

Still reading Part I. :slow


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2009)

It gets better in Part 2.

Plus Jonathan and Tarkus's fight in the Room of Dragon Decapitation is amazing.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2009)

Episode G Pimping Project, should we? :ho

Well, when enough volumes are completed


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2009)

All I can contribute are the first 10 volumes of Japanese Episode G raws.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2009)

Heh, more for me to clean

Files still taking forever to complete for the latest chapter, along with a Gaiden added with it.


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't think it would make any difference if you cleaned them up, these are pretty high quality and clean as they come.


----------



## J (Aug 30, 2009)

How 'bout doing something about the line in the middle of the scans Nihilus?

Also, how come in G the saints never remove their capes even though they get all bloodied up and shit? In the original series they would always throw it away at the beginning. Aiolia did anyway.


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2009)

Because you have to keep your cape on when getting your assed kick by a Titan.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah, going to work around getting the "spine" out of the middle of the scans as well. Quality-wise, I like it black, but not too black, and not grayish, pending on the manga itself.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah G is big on capes.


----------



## J (Aug 30, 2009)

Seems like nuisance if anything. They wanna be like Superman is what I gather.

And where's 68 and 69. Need to see the Dark Sun set in the depths of Tartarus once and for all.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2009)

Tartarus. Takes me back to Death Mask being sent into its bowels thanks to Shiryu.


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2009)

Deathmask was sent to hell, not Tartarus. Same difference though.


----------



## J (Aug 30, 2009)

Deathmask is such a horrible saint. I still like the fact that Shiryuu's fights were actual fights during the Sanctuary arc. Not some "cut my horn and you can pass" bullshit.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, yeah haha

[divshare]myId=8333620-72d[/divshare]


----------



## J (Aug 30, 2009)

Make me a G set Nihilus.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2009)

Any Gold Saint in particular?


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Deathmask is such a horrible saint. I still like the fact that Shiryuu's fights were actual fights during the Sanctuary arc. Not some "cut my horn and you can pass" bullshit.



Deathmask was awesome.

Torturting Shunria while she was in China telepathically and what not.


----------



## J (Aug 30, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Any Gold Saint in particular?



Pisces Aphrodite...

Shura no question.



TWF said:


> Deathmask was awesome.
> 
> Torturting Shunria while she was in China telepathically and what not.



What's the deal with Shunrei anyway? Was she Shiryuu's lover?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2009)

Shura I can do. As for Pisces, got any scans?

Never mind, there are some from the latest chapter


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2009)

I think they're like adopted brother and sisters or something under Roshi/Dohko.


----------



## J (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm joking about Aphrodite by the way. Even though he's the most awesomest gold saint ever made. True story.

Did Dohko truly never moved from that spot in over 200 years? I remember him walking around when he was training Shiryuu. Also when they were having dinner inside a house. It could've been filler though.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2009)

For a bishie


----------



## J (Aug 30, 2009)

Aphrodite > Shura > Saga > Aldebaran > Camus in manliness. 100% proved.


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2009)

More like Pisces is a tranny, looks like such a woman.

And that chapter where Shun "grinds" his body on Hyoga's to save him from Camus's final attack.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 30, 2009)

Many impressionable children witnessed that scene in all its glory back in the day.


----------



## J (Aug 30, 2009)

I find it funny that Mu looks less faggy in G than on the original series given that every character in G is man-pretty (except for Aldebaran).

Shun's character is so damn annoying looking back on it. It's impossible to like him.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 30, 2009)

Are you kidding? Mu looks like a girl in G, nothing like the original manga where he actually has man arms and clothes instead of a bath robe.

Besides Aldebaran in G, Shura also looks somewhat more rugged than the rest.


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2009)

Charcan said:


> Many impressionable children witnessed that scene in all its glory back in the day.



At least Dragon Ball had Goku looking at Bulma's crotch when taking off her panties in comparison.


----------



## J (Aug 30, 2009)

He looks like a prepubescent boy. Nothing wrong with that.

Yeah Shura's great.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2009)

Mu does look like a girl in G, but certainly not as much as Aphrodite


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2009)

Also Okada making Saga look like a emo in his Gaiden kind of annoyned me.


----------



## J (Aug 30, 2009)

That's why he spent half the sanctuary arc taking a bath. Wash away the sin...


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 30, 2009)

TWF said:


> At least Dragon Ball had Goku looking at Bulma's crotch when taking off her panties in comparison.



Think that was cut here. Only stuff that was censored in Saint Seiya was Shura's arm being cut off I think, but stuff was still bloody.



TWF said:


> Also Okada making Saga look like a emo in his Gaiden kind of annoyned me.



I find the lack of his crazy laughs disturbing. Pontus is monopolizing the crazy in that regard.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 30, 2009)

TWF said:


> And that chapter where Shun "grinds" his body on Hyoga's to save him from Camus's final attack.



In the manga, Shun takes care of Hyoga by using his cosmos.

In the anime, Shun was checking his pocket for lube, seriously, what was the anime team thinking.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 31, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Aphrodite > Shura > Saga > Aldebaran > Camus in manliness. 100% proved.



Kanon>All in manliness.



> In the anime, Shun was checking his pocket for lube, seriously, what was the anime team thinking



Saint Seiya has only one pairing which is SeiyaXAthena, the rest are all guys being paired with each other like with Gundam Wing. Anime team provides fanservice for that demographic I guess.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Aug 31, 2009)

Kanon is pure awesomeness. From a villain that manipulates a fucking god, the guy turns into a badass anti-hero saint. He pwns even more than Ikki when he enters the Hades.


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Kanon>All in manliness.
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Seiya has only one pairing which is SeiyaXAthena, the rest are all guys being paired with each other like with Gundam Wing. Anime team provides fanservice for that demographic I guess.



Umm.

Seiya pairing up with Shaina is more realistic than Seiya with Saori. Not too mention Marin and Aiolia.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 31, 2009)

> Saint Seiya has only one pairing which is SeiyaXAthena



Well, the Tenkai movie certainly implied it more than once but as it is in the manga, there´s really no clear Seiya x Athena romantic relationship, although it could be possible.


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2009)

Who wouldn't want to fuck a goddess.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 31, 2009)

TWF said:


> Umm.
> 
> Seiya pairing up with Shaina is more realistic than Seiya with Saori. Not too mention Marin and Aiolia.



Well we do have Seiya reincarnating by Athena sides since the War with Ares and Heaven's Overture was meant to be canon originally. I do hope we see Marin's brother in ND though.


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2009)

Seiya isn't Tenma's reincarnation.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 31, 2009)

It was stated in the Hypermyth that after Ares was defeated, he ran to Hades and Hades himself was injured by the Pegasus Saint. I'm pretty sure Tenma is in Next Dimension only the stroy is different from Lost Canvas. Hades also mentions Seiya attacked him in a past life. I don't know what you're trying to say Why is'nt Seiya Tenma's reincarnation?

BTW based on the original voice casting we have Kycilia ZabiXAmuro if we go with ShainaXSeiya.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 31, 2009)

Don't you mean Seiya's incarnation?


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> It was stated in the Hypermyth that after Ares was defeated, he ran to Hades and Hades himself was injured by the Pegasus Saint. I'm pretty sure Tenma is in Next Dimension only the stroy is different from Lost Canvas. Hades also mentions Seiya attacked him in a past life. I don't know what you're trying to say Why is'nt Seiya Tenma's reincarnation?
> 
> BTW based on the original voice casting we have Kycilia ZabiXAmuro if we go with ShainaXSeiya.



Knocking off the mask of a female Saint for a male Saint either means she loves you or kills you.

Honestly the relationship between Seiya and Saori is more plutonic then Seiya and Saga's. 



Darth Nihilus said:


> Don't you mean Seiya's incarnation?



Do you want to taste Keruanos?


----------



## J (Aug 31, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Kanon>All in manliness.
> 
> Saint Seiya has only one pairing which is SeiyaXAthena, the rest are all guys being paired with each other like with Gundam Wing. Anime team provides fanservice for that demographic I guess.



Kanon is a weaker and boring version of Saga who later becomes a stronger version of Ikki. Either way he's not that cool.

No, the only pairing is ShunXHyoga. 100% Cannon. But seriously, it's gotta be Seiya with that orphanage chick. They were obviously flirting with each other. Though Seiya does have a lot of tail to choose from.

Also this is the best Aldeberan and Shura drawing ever:


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 31, 2009)

Kanon is not weaker than Saga, where did you get this from? They're equals.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 31, 2009)

Saint Seiya for MoTM


----------



## J (Aug 31, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Kanon is not weaker than Saga, where did you get this from? They're equals.



Ikki mocked him. Ikki's words > your fanboyism


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2009)

I will not tolerate any shit talking of Gemini Kanon, BigJ do you want to feel what its like to have the stars crushed?

edit: Kanon and Saga are basically on the same level but Saga is slightly more powerful and more ruthless ie Ikki stated that Kanon's Golden Triangle (just his name for Another Dimension) was less powerful and weaker than Saga's.

And Saga was easily breaking Kanon and Shaka's illusions during the Hades Sanctuary arc.


----------



## J (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm as big a fan of the Gemini saints as the next guy but saying Kanon is better than Saga is bullshit.


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2009)

He didn't say Kanon was stronger than Saga, he was wondering why you said he was weaker than Saga.


----------



## J (Aug 31, 2009)

No he said Kanon was the better character. And yes everything appears to show Kanon is weaker, don't know by how much though, than Saga. I.e Ikki mocking him with his little golden triangle charade.


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah but then Ikki ate a Genromaken from Kanon.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 31, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Ikki mocked him. Ikki's words > your fanboyism



 Where did I say Kanon>Saga in power? I did'nt say anything about that.

EDIT Oh that, well why are you so angry? I like Kanon more it's nothing personal. I like both Saga and Kanon.


----------



## J (Aug 31, 2009)

TWF said:


> Yeah but then Ikki ate a Genromaken from Kanon.



I was wondering why Kanon was able to use that in the first place since it's a Pople-only attack.
Also here's when Saga calls himself Ares:




Tranquil Fury said:


> Where did I say Kanon>Saga in power? I did'nt say anything about that.
> 
> EDIT Oh that, well why are you so angry? I like Kanon more it's nothing personal. I like both Saga and Kanon.



They are not equal though. I'm angry because you insulted my honor by implying that Kanon was more awesome than Saga. Not really.


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2009)

Genromaken is a Gemini technique, I think your confusing that with the Pope's ability to star gaze and use Precognition.


----------



## J (Aug 31, 2009)

No I mean the ability to control peoples' brains. Saga even mentioned how he was getting better at it after beating Shura.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 31, 2009)

BigJ said:


> They are not equal though. I'm angry because you insulted my honor by implying that Kanon was more awesome than Saga. Not really.



I said I liked Kanon more, hence Kanon>All in manliness. What kind of person would take this personally? They're both awesome and badass. I like Kanon more but not by much. Saga was pure awesome as was his brother.


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2009)

BigJ said:


> No I mean the ability to control peoples' brains. Saga even mentioned how he was getting better at it after beating Shura.



Of course he would, he only uses it once or twice in the original manga seven years later against Leo Aiolia before first experimenting it on Capicorn Shura. I don't remember any single reference stating Emperor's Phantom Fist was a pope technique though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 31, 2009)

> I don't remember any single reference stating Emperor's Phantom Fist was a pope technique though.



It´s in the original manga, since it´s a technique that only the Pope is supposed to know, Saga sucked at it in G.

Small trivia: It was the anime team that first invented the concept of the technique when they made the Crystal Saint filler. Kurumada liked it and used the technique in the manga.



TWF said:


> Who wouldn't want to fuck a goddess.



Well, considering how pissed off every God is in Saint Seiya, porking Zeus´ favorite daughter would probably get them on their bad side.



TWF said:


> Seiya isn't Tenma's reincarnation.



Have you seen Tenma? 

Obvious rhetorical questions aside, Hades specifically said that Seiya was the reincarnation of the Pegasus Saint that alsmot killed him in the previous war, meaning that the Pegasus Saint is the only human in the series that reincarnates.

Why, don´t ask me. Probably something happened in the first war between Hades and Athena that lead to this.


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2009)

Perhaps Saga was mistaken, his second Gaiden in Episode G has him talking about the strange abilities the Gemini Gold Saints have had, his Another Dimension, ect...Kanon canonically having and showning the move twice probably means he didn't know what the fuck is going on.

I don't know, I'm running out of theories.


----------



## J (Aug 31, 2009)

Nah it's all here my boyo. Far left Saga says "an attack, that can only be used by the pope: emperor satanic fist (genmarouken)". If you don't trust my translation then, well, you go to hell. You go to hell and you die:


Image not working. Whatever, page 2: a new Constitutional Convention



Tranquil Fury said:


> I said I liked Kanon more, hence Kanon>All in manliness. What kind of person would take this personally? They're both awesome and badass. I like Kanon more but not by much. Saga was pure awesome as was his brother.



Why would I take this personally? Come on, this is the same guy who said Aphrodite was manlier than everyone. Obvious joke. What I DID mean is that Kanon is a boring version of Saga, and weaker too.

Oh and the whole "go to hell and die" is from South Park. Guess I gotta make myself clear more often.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 2, 2009)

NEW ND pics from Kuru's site. 



Ikki cover, Shun is gonna get beat up!  




Hmmm.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 2, 2009)

Those pics are awesome.

The colors look awesome and it looks like Kuru is making some actual effort in the artwork department.

That dark armored Sattelite looks wicked, probably the one that kick Shun´s ass.


----------



## Fang (Sep 2, 2009)

Isn't Apollo suppose to show up at some point in Next Dimension within the next couple of months?

Also finished the Kreios vs Shura rematch fight.

Amazing stuff, loved it when Kreios bashed Shura over the head with the Melas Planetes/Soma combo.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 2, 2009)

TWF said:


> Isn't Apollo suppose to show up at some point in Next Dimension within the next couple of months?



Judging from the Tenkai movie, Artemis and Apollo will play a big part in the beginning of Next Dimension.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 2, 2009)

Gaiden is out.

Kuroro talking about the prophesy and explaining his capture wasn't in it, so it was unimportant and didn't really change anything for him - thus, it had no effect on the fact that he wouldn't die


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 2, 2009)

^

Hey Lost Canvas, you see that?

That´s a war. Kinda different from "Let´s Visit Hades Super Fun Cloud Park"

I miss when G Gaiden were all new stuff instead of redrawings of old events.


----------



## J (Sep 6, 2009)

Don't tell me Shun is gonna get beat up so that Ikki shows up to rescue him? God damnit.

To all of you that have read Lost Canvas, how does the story compare to that of G, the original, and ND? Is it full of cliches and bad guys turning good before they die or are the specters just plain bad?

I'm a little disappointed with both G's and ND's stories so I think I'll give LC a try. Art seems on par with the original and Dhoko gets to do something so that's a plus.


----------



## Fang (Sep 6, 2009)

Lost Canvas is garbage.


----------



## J (Sep 6, 2009)

At least it seems to have a story unlike ND where there's a bunch of shit happening at the same time. And Shun being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 6, 2009)

Just like Saint Seiya's subtitles after episode 52


----------



## J (Sep 6, 2009)

You still haven't watched it all? Damn you suck.

Also:


Though we all know Narito would win. He's got rassengan.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 6, 2009)

Not yet, shitload more to go. Besides watching GARO and Beast Wars as well.


----------



## J (Sep 6, 2009)

I didn't ask for your life story.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 6, 2009)

Well, it all started when I was a small child...


----------



## J (Sep 6, 2009)

"...uncle Charley came home drunk one night"

I'm thinking about re-watching Hades Chapter Sanctuary. By far the best arc of the entire SS series imo. The animation and sounds where movie-like quality too.


----------



## Fang (Sep 6, 2009)

Uh, the animation was pretty robotic barring the Shaka vs Shura, Camus and Saga fight.


----------



## Fang (Sep 6, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Well, it all started when I was a small child...



Born and raised in West Philidelphi


----------



## J (Sep 6, 2009)

TWF said:


> Uh, the animation was pretty robotic barring the Shaka vs Shura, Camus and Saga fight.



No.

[YOUTUBE]XNN-jeZ0eH8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KBL (Sep 7, 2009)

The sanctuary chapters were great, after the episode 13 it becomes shit...

Athena's Death was the best scene in that chapters IMO.


----------



## J (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah I liked how the opening tied into it. Manly saints being loyal to a godess even after death is just badass.

The whole Elysium set of OVA's were garbage.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 7, 2009)

Did not like the animation for the OVAs. I did like Overture especially the fights with the angels and early on, just beautiful. I also liked that speech the Gold Saints gave to the gods and Ikki and Shun.


----------



## J (Sep 7, 2009)

What do you consider good quality animation? I mean, we saw only like half the attacks and the conclusion of said attacks in the Overture movie. There was no carry-through.

In the video I posted above the animation is fluid and life-like. You hear the armors clinking as they move and their facial/body reactions. Especially from 3:50 on.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 7, 2009)

> Don't tell me Shun is gonna get beat up so that Ikki shows up to rescue him? God damnit.



It´s actually gonna be the first that that will ever happen in the manga. Who gives a shit if the first 4 movies assumed Shun was a androgynous ballerina and got his ass kicked every single time?

And people are actually complaining about the Sanctuary arc animation?

Wow, that shit was nearly movie quality. Saga´s Galaxy explosion was fucking amazing.


----------



## J (Sep 7, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It?s actually gonna be the first that that will ever happen in the manga. Who gives a shit if the first 4 movies assumed Shun was a androgynous ballerina and got his ass kicked every single time?



What are talking about? Ikki rescued Shun in the mange everytime he was in trouble. After 20 years I'd thought Kurumada had learned how to develop a plot.



> And people are actually complaining about the Sanctuary arc animation?
> Wow, that shit was nearly movie quality. Saga?s Galaxy explosion was fucking amazing.



Exactly. I guess they watched shitty quality subbed versions.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 8, 2009)

> What are talking about? Ikki rescued Shun in the mange everytime he was in trouble. After 20 years I'd thought Kurumada had learned how to develop a plot.



Well now, you´re going to have to give me examples but examples in the line of "Shun gets his ass kicked like a pussy and then big bad Ikki comes in and beats the mean guy in 1 hit" examples. Take note that everyone of the main cast saved everyone in a certain point in time of the series, i can mention 2 times that Shun saved Ikki or helped him from getting a crucial hit.


----------



## J (Sep 8, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well now, you?re going to have to give me examples but examples in the line of *"Shun gets his ass kicked like a pussy and then big bad Ikki comes in and beats the mean guy in 1 hit"* examples.



I never claimed that. I simply said Ikki's bailed him out too much already.



> Take note that everyone of the main cast saved everyone in a certain point in time of the series, i can mention 2 times that Shun saved Ikki or helped him from getting a crucial hit.



It's still repetitive as hell. Which is my main problem with it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 8, 2009)

I really don´t expect variety in that sense, at least in Saint Seiya. This will always be the 5 of them battling Gods and their warriors while watching each other´s back in the process. If it doesn´t have that, it´s not really Saint Seiya.


----------



## J (Sep 8, 2009)

True. I just expected him to cut down on the cliches a bit. Maybe re-invent the story with an interesting plot twist or two. Have the bad guys die in an honorable way instead of seeing the error in their ways.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, ND is already coming out of the status quo in the sense that Athena is the one in front lines and the one doing the saving.

Bu the way, anyone ever noticed how Teshigori has to include every single thing that Kurumada puts in Saint Seiya, this was pretty obvious as Lost Canvas went by but when Kurumada did the "hair exchange for help" in Next Dimension, Teshigori did the exact same shit like 2 months after.

Why do that?


----------



## J (Sep 8, 2009)

But she's always done that, saving the world by sacrificing herself. We all know where the story is heading: they go back in time or talk to the people in the past, Hades' sword is removed from Seiya just in time for him to wake up and go battle an angry Zeus that has Athena in a desperate situation.

I guess what Kurumada is doing is trying to stay loyal to the original series as to please old fans. But there's just so much better manga out there now that keeping to his old style is not going to attract any new fans. And old fans like myself find it harder to actually stay entertained reading the same cliches over and over.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 8, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, ND is already coming out of the status quo in the sense that Athena is the one in front lines and the one doing the saving.
> 
> Bu the way, anyone ever noticed how Teshigori has to include every single thing that Kurumada puts in Saint Seiya, this was pretty obvious as Lost Canvas went by but when Kurumada did the "hair exchange for help" in Next Dimension, Teshigori did the exact same shit like 2 months after.
> 
> Why do that?



did'nt Athena loose her powers in LC as well? 

I'll agree SS needs some variety like:

-More techs for the main cast
-Athena having a decent fight
-Seiya having a decent fight and not keep loosing and then power up

Anything else? Well that's all I really want.



> they go back in time or talk to the people in the past, Hades' sword is removed from Seiya just in time for him to wake up and go battle an angry Zeus that has Athena in a desperate situation.



I thought they were supposed to stop the sword from impaling him?


----------



## J (Sep 8, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I'll agree SS needs some variety like:
> 
> -More techs for the main cast
> -Athena having a decent fight
> ...



It's too late to improve on/change any of those. Best thing Kurumada could have done was just redo the ending and have Seiya die like a hero. What can he possibly do now? Have them all endure some kind of training arc? 



> I thought they were supposed to stop the sword from impaling him?



Hades' sword hasn't impaled Seiya's heart yet but is rather penetrating his chest little by little with time. So they need to remove/destroy the sword before it pierces his heart.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 8, 2009)

So they would have to prevent Seiya being impaled. They can't remove it and Athena seems to be desperately trying to save Seiya so destroying it is not possible for her. She'd have to make it so Seiya never got hit.

I should read ND.


----------



## J (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah

Read G and drop LC


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 8, 2009)

I'll read G as well along with ND . And thank you for that info.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 8, 2009)

I doesn´t hurt to read Lost Canvas really. While it turned out to be a pretty big disappointment, the art is top notch (If somewhat generic) and there is positive aspects to the manga, no need to work in extremes here. 

And really, the protagonist rising against impossible odds at the very last moement and beating a much superior enemy as the underdogs is what defines Saint Seiya, complaining about it at this point of the game is really pointless. It´s not gonna change, period.

That said, not *every* fight they have is like that. They already some one sided battle before, especially in the Poseidon and Hades arc.


----------



## J (Sep 9, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And really, the protagonist rising against impossible odds at the very last moement and beating a much superior enemy as the underdogs is what defines Saint Seiya, complaining about it at this point of the game is really pointless. It?s not gonna change, period.



It's not just an SS-exclusive thing. The same could be said about every shonen manga ever (or nearly all). Of course the story it's not gonna change. We're discussing the series, and naming its faults and strengths is part of that. What the hell is this, kindergarten? Where everything you say must be positive or not say anything at all? 



> That said, not *every* fight they have is like that. They already some one sided battle before, especially in the Poseidon and Hades arc.



The Poseidon arc was garbage altogether. Poseidon looked like a weakling when he's supposed to be one of the top Olympian gods.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't remember Poseidon wearing his God Cloth.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 9, 2009)

BigJ said:


> It's not just an SS-exclusive thing. The same could be said about every shonen manga ever (or nearly all). Of course the story it's not gonna change. We're discussing the series, and naming its faults and strengths is part of that. What the hell is this, kindergarten? Where everything you say must be positive or not say anything at all?



Who the hell said it´s a particular original thing from Kurumada´s part?

We're talking about a series that´s more than 20 years old, if anything it was one of the main manga works that defined the de facto shonen manga tropes which include the "Get up and persevere against impossible odds".

I take that in consideration when i talk about this manga, which is still my favorite out of all the current serializations.



BigJ said:


> The Poseidon arc was garbage altogether. Poseidon looked like a weakling when he's supposed to be one of the top Olympian gods.



Poseidon wasn´t supposed to resurrect at that timeline, he looked like he wasn't at top shape because he really wasn't at top shape. And when he came through because of Seiya´s wounds, he was kicking the bronze´s ass left and right, he always had the upper hand and he was never dealt a significant blow from *any* protagonist. 

And he was defeated because only because of Athena´s sealing, not because of any loss from direct confrontation so you´re definition of weakling must be different from mine.


----------



## Fang (Sep 9, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I don't remember Poseidon wearing his God Cloth.



He never did, he was using Marine Scales.


----------



## J (Sep 9, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Who the hell said it?s a particular original thing from Kurumada?s part?
> 
> We're talking about a series that?s more than 20 years old, if anything it was one of the main manga works that defined the de facto shonen manga tropes which include the "Get up and persevere against impossible odds".
> 
> I take that in consideration when i talk about this manga, which is still my favorite out of all the current serializations.



So just because it's an old series it's exempt from criticism? You remind me of those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in the OP section: 
-"Hey guys, Oda has wacky character design"
-"Bullshit, you have bad eyes. Go get your eyes checked ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"



> Poseidon wasn?t supposed to resurrect at that timeline



Where did you get this? He did tell Kanon to wake him up a few years from the time they first "met". It was his destiny.

So Poseidon jobbed, same difference. He didn't do any damage to the saints either.



Tranquil Fury said:


> I don't remember Poseidon wearing his God Cloth.



Who's to say that wasn't his God Cloth? It did have his trade-mark trident next to it.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 9, 2009)

Is there really going to be a Saint Seiya movie?

I mean, a live action one.

Japanese Website Announcement (Translated)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 10, 2009)

> So just because it's an old series it's exempt from criticism?



Huh huh, you sure do love putting words in my mouth right?

And thanks for the OP fans comparison, i sure loved you calling a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for criticizing SS instead of, you know, trying to discuss why you should be more lenient with it. Again, i never said it was particularly original or even good but when Kuramada were pretty much one of the first ones to do it, you could have give it the benefit of the doubt.



> So Poseidon jobbed, same difference. He didn't do any damage to the saints either.



*Everyone* against the saints in the series jobbed, that´s a moot point.

And yeah, all those arrows Poseidon kept shoving up their asses sure wasn´t anything they could classify as "damage", plus he still had an advantage when they were using the Gold Cloths. And Kanon getting spear´d also was probably something he slept through without batting an eye.

Just because he underperformed compared to Hades, how the hell does suddenly makes him a weakling or better yet how does that reflects on the quality of the arc? Poseidon was never in full control of his powers during the majority of the arc and when he did, Athena sealed his soul again shortly after.

And 6 Marine Generals were more of a challenge than most of Hades´s 108 specters.


----------



## Olympian (Sep 10, 2009)

BigJ said:


> The Poseidon arc was garbage altogether. Poseidon looked like a weakling when he's supposed to be one of the top Olympian gods.



Poseidon never really used his whole power, like Hades did. And Julian was *still* increasing his power by the range of numbers, where the whole main Saints and the Sagittarius cloath wasent doing anything to damage him, when he was just sitting on his throne, looking at them.

Lost Canvas is totally a good piece of work, btw, if not for the fact that like G, you get to see the real power of the kind of Saints who were considered (wrongly) as "fodder" in the original work, by lack of devolopment, really shine. Cancer in G is downright amazingly evil, and Pisces and Taurus in Canvas are the shit. 

Especially Taurus, holy crack. That new move he showed among the first five volumes is still my favourite of the work so far. Then of course, you get to see an actually well written Unicorn Saint, since Jabu was left out in the original work to the sidelines. The major and main dissapointment was the ressurection plot, wich reads as lazy across the board. But thats about the one thing that brings it down, compared to G, in my opinion. 

Cant understand why its "garbage" for some fans.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 10, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Is there really going to be a Saint Seiya movie?
> 
> I mean, a live action one.
> 
> Link removed



This is news to me if it's true but most likely fake and I won't support this after that disaster DBE. BTW love Princess Mononoke, one of my fav movies.



> Especially Taurus, holy crack. That new move he showed among the first five volumes is still my favourite of the work so far. Then of course, you get to see an actually well written Unicorn Saint, since Jabu was left out in the original work to the sidelines. The major and main dissapointment was the ressurection plot, wich reads as lazy across the board. But thats about the one thing that brings it down, compared to G, in my opinion



Cancer Saint was more powerful in LC, Taurus got a new attack as well. Pisces was badass and well written. Lost Canvas was actually good for a while. The pope asspulling 88 saints on Hypnos was weird but atleast he had to do more like use the 8th sense. Thanatos and Hypnos were still overpowered and got some new powers.

It's decent but some nonsense like Athena loosing her powers for cutting her hair tends to ruin it.


----------



## Fang (Sep 10, 2009)

Trying my hand at this.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 10, 2009)

Aiolia is Galaxy buster?. Would'nt that put him top-tier amongst the Gold Saints along with Shion, Kanon, Dohko, Saga and Shaka?


----------



## Fang (Sep 10, 2009)

Hyperbole...and anyway Saga is talking about Aiolia's showing of Photon Burst, since it's the only Gold Saint attack or technique thats about as destructive as Saga's Galaxian Explosion.

And he called it a supernova to be specific. Anyway the point was I did that through the Spanish script with Paint and Photoshop.


----------



## J (Sep 10, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Is there really going to be a Saint Seiya movie?
> 
> I mean, a live action one.
> 
> link



First time I heard about this. If it does come out it will likely be a straight-to-dvd movie like those sites said. Just look at the Dragonball movie. SS is virtually unknown in the US so a theater release is out of the question. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Huh huh, you sure do love putting words in my mouth right?



It's blatantly obvious what you've been trying to say all this time. I just cut to the chase.



> And thanks for the OP fans comparison,* i sure loved you calling a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for criticizing SS instead* of, you know, trying to discuss why you should be more lenient with it. Again, i never said it was particularly original or even good but when Kuramada were pretty much one of the first ones to do it, you could have give it the benefit of the doubt.



Don't know what you're talking about in the bolded part. Talk about putting "words in my mouth". Oh the irony. As for what follows, well, that's just your opinion.



> *Everyone* against the saints in the series jobbed, that?s a moot point.



That's true.



> And yeah, all those arrows Poseidon kept shoving up their asses sure wasn?t anything they could classify as "damage", plus he still had an advantage when they were using the Gold Cloths. And Kanon getting spear?d also was probably something he slept through without batting an eye.



Your sarcasm would be funnier if those things were not true. Explain to me how a deflected gold arrow pierced through the Sagittarius cloth and didn't penetrate Shaina from side to side like it should have? How do you explain Shiryuu taking it head-on without any armor at all? About the Kanon thing, Poseidon claimed to be fully awaken at the time. How was he unable to pierce Kanon's body as it were butter? How did he get knocked down by three gold-level attacks? He should've destroyed their gold cloths just like Thanatos, who is a weaker god than him, did.



> Just because he underperformed compared to Hades, how the hell does suddenly makes him a weakling or better yet how does that reflects on the quality of the arc? Poseidon was never in full control of his powers during the majority of the arc and when he did, Athena sealed his soul again shortly after.



This is more personal opinion than anything. Don't see how we can even debate this so I won't.



> And 6 Marine Generals were more of a challenge than most of Hades?s 108 specters.



There was some retconning going on in Hades. Kanon's strength for instance.



Olympian said:


> Poseidon never really used his whole power, like Hades did. And Julian was *still* increasing his power by the range of numbers, where the whole main Saints and the Sagittarius cloath wasent doing anything to damage him, when he was just sitting on his throne, looking at them.



He claimed to be awaken after the golden arrow "wounded" him. He should've been able to do something akin to Hades, no?



> Lost Canvas is totally a good piece of work, btw, if not for the fact that like G, you get to see the real power of the kind of Saints who were considered (wrongly) as "fodder" in the original work, by lack of devolopment, really shine. Cancer in G is downright amazingly evil, and Pisces and Taurus in Canvas are the shit.



Well that's because they're completely different stories. They don't have to remain loyal to the original, although they seem to do. And yes I especially like how Dhoko is having trouble with Rhadamanthys' minions. Makes the three head judges more menacing and important.



> Especially Taurus, holy crack. That new move he showed among the first five volumes is still my favourite of the work so far.



You mean he has something else other than "greato horn!!"? Sounds cool.



> Cant understand why its "garbage" for some fans.



Not sure if this was directed at me because I never claimed such a thing but it does seem strange seeing a SS calling LC garbage since it's basically the same thing as the original.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 10, 2009)

BigJ said:


> First time I heard about this. If it does come out it will likely be a straight-to-dvd movie like those sites said. Just look at the Dragonball movie. SS is virtually unknown in the US so a theater release is out of the question.


It is, however, famous in South America. Like, ridiculously famous.

There is a good market down here, so making a movie ain't out of question at all.


----------



## J (Sep 10, 2009)

I know. Seinto Say-ah is as huge as DBZ in most of Latin America or even greater. Still don't see how those markets would ever compare to the US even if put together. This movie would need a huge budget or else it'll be really really bad.

You should post here more often Doctor. Who's your favorite gold saint? Keep in mind that there are only four possible correct answers: Saga, Shura, Dhoko, Camus...


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 10, 2009)

Shaka

then Saga

then Aioria

then Aioros

then Camus

then Dohko

then Shion

then I don't care anymore


----------



## J (Sep 10, 2009)

No Shura and your favorite is the most overrated of them all? I take it back, don't post here anymore...LOL I'm joking...Shaka's got as much personality as a sack of potatoes though. Even Kiki had more personality.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 10, 2009)

Saying that Shaka has no personality isn't quite right, especially considering he was one of the best developed Gold Saints, behind Saga, Aioria and Aioros.

But, I don't really wanna go into the subject.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 10, 2009)

J, where did you find the stock for your set


----------



## J (Sep 11, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Saying that Shaka has no personality isn't quite right, especially considering he was one of the best developed Gold Saints, behind Saga, Aioria and Aioros.
> But, I don't really wanna go into the subject.



-"Say Shaka, what you got goin' on? Do you have a double personality in which you are either an honorable and respected man or an evil bastard bent on conquering the world? Do you have a huge sense of justice created after you were forced to kill your friend in cold blood? Are a crazy dick who believes in survival of the fittest? Do you believe that a bloody battle can be beautiful as well?"
-"Uhmmmmm...I'm the man closest to god..."

Please, get into this subject. I take it you believe he's the strongest amongst the saints as well?



Darth Nihilus said:


> J, where did you find the stock for your set



Internet. It probably was from the extras found on special editions of G. That reminds me, where is my Shura set ya lazy bastard? LOL


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 11, 2009)

Shura doesn't interest me like Deathmask does

That might be why


----------



## Fang (Sep 11, 2009)

Deathmask has a personality, enjoys torturing people, likes to rip out your soul to send it to hell. One of the more creative characters in Saint Seiya hands down.

Also I'm still waiting for you to hi-res those two images I posted in the Episode G thread.


----------



## J (Sep 11, 2009)

That's only cuz you suck. Perfectly logical. 

You'd have to read G to appreciate Shura. Or better yet, reach that point in the anime. Which I'm sure you haven't done yet. Which is why you suck. I keed I keed...


----------



## Fang (Sep 11, 2009)

My favorite part was Shura getting butchered like a bitch by Kreios in their first fight.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 11, 2009)

Gimme a French or Jap raw and I'll do it 

And don't hate just because Deathmask is the better gold saint :ho

I hate it how the gold saints keep losing just becuase Seiya and co reach the 7th sense, but still, excellent shit


----------



## Fang (Sep 11, 2009)

You can just crop out the Spanish....


----------



## J (Sep 11, 2009)

TWF said:


> My favorite part was Shura getting butchered like a bitch by Kreios in their first fight.



-"Hey Coious, what are your plans for the future?"
-"I'm gonna go die like a bitch at the hands of this annoying kid for no reason whatsoever"



Darth Nihilus said:


> And don't hate just because Deathmask is the better gold saint :ho



I don't care. Shura's not even my favorite lol.



> I hate it how the gold saints keep losing just becuase Seiya and co reach the 7th sense, but still, excellent shit



Then you should probably drop it as it repeats the same formula over and over.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 11, 2009)

Too much free time, I'll try 

Meanwhile, Shaka and Deathmask lack good art on Pixiv

Same with Aiolia and Mu for sets

But this



I liek


----------



## Fang (Sep 11, 2009)

BigJ said:


> -"Hey Coious, what are your plans for the future?"
> -"I'm gonna go die like a bitch at the hands of this annoying kid for no reason whatsoever"



*Coeus*

He needed Keruanos, went down like a real man.


----------



## J (Sep 11, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Too much free time, I'll try
> 
> Meanwhile, Shaka and Deathmask lack good art on Pixiv
> 
> ...



That shit's awesome.



TWF said:


> *Coeus*
> 
> He needed Keruanos, went down like a real man.



Too lazy to care about a minor character's name...

He died for no reason. With a hole in his chest. Horrible titan is horrible.


----------



## Fang (Sep 11, 2009)

He's one of the major characters in Episode G.

And he already knew his body was fucked up when Pontus released him after Hyperion and Iapetos were freed from their seals in Tartarus.

He still didn't give a shit. And the point was to give Aiolia his Dunamis and Keruanos to deal with Pontus and Mnemosyne.

Better than that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Hades who dies from a push of a staff from Kamui Athena


----------



## J (Sep 11, 2009)

He's not as big a character as titans like Hyperion. He's in the same league as the other fallen titans i.e. Iapetos, Kreius.

His body seemed in pretty top shape to me. Being able to move at lightspeed and blitzing the shit out of Aiolia.

At least that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Iapetos took his wife with him. Two bad characters with one stone.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 11, 2009)

Me being lazy with cleaning



Otherwise, double pages can suck donkey balls

That's why I prefer doing the single pages, aside from clone stamping out the language in the bubbles, and making the scans look fresh. Cyn does the rest


----------



## J (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees

Did you see those Saga scans I posted in the G thread Nihilus? Set worthy material there.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 11, 2009)

*views thread*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 11, 2009)

> It's blatantly obvious what you've been trying to say all this time. I just cut to the chase.



If by "blatantly obvious" you mean the part where i said not once but twice that i am full aware it?s not either particularly good nor original, then yes, you cut right to the chase.




> Don't know what you're talking about in the bolded part. Talk about putting "words in my mouth". Oh the irony. As for what follows, well, that's just your opinion.



Just playing your game dude. 

And by the way, the bolded part?

That was sarcasm. Now that what?s blatantly obvious.



> Your sarcasm would be funnier if those things were not true. Explain to me how a deflected gold arrow pierced through the Sagittarius cloth and didn't penetrate Shaina from side to side like it should have? How do you explain Shiryuu taking it head-on without any armor at all? About the Kanon thing, Poseidon claimed to be fully awaken at the time. How was he unable to pierce Kanon's body as it were butter? How did he get knocked down by three gold-level attacks? He should've destroyed their gold cloths just like Thanatos, who is a weaker god than him, did.



So now we pass from "no injuries at all" to "injuries that should?ve caused more damage"? 

We?re making progress, at least.

A) Poseidon wasn?t fully awakened when the threw the arrows as you no doubt know. Whatever logical fallacy you see at it, it?s for obvious dramatic effect, no way in hell a bronze saint be killed by a fucking arrow that a guy diverted with his eyes. And Gold armor get pierced all the time when it?s convenient for again, dramatic effect, like when Seiya broke Aldebaran?s horn or when Saga killed himself despite wearing the Gold cloth. There?s also Aiolos in Lost Canvas who tore his fucking heart out with his bare hand.

B) Simply put, Kurumada rushed the Hades arc and part of that really showed when Thanatos destroyed the Gold Cloths with barely any effort, since that pretty much defined Gods as absolutely superior to even Gold Saints, there?s 2 logical conclusions at this.

*It?s a retcon*: 

Plain and simple here. The Gold cloths stopped being the shit ever since the Hades arc which was not the same in the Poseidon arc.

*Poseidon never did made use of his full power when he awakened*:

Poseidon?s ressurection was tricky, unlike Athena?s or even Hades, there are people who claim that Poseidon never really fully awakened in Julius even after he got hit by the gold arrow according to some translations which is exemplified in wikipedia (Shit source i know but there are a shit load of fansites that sue this description as well) so yeah, he got knocked down by the combined effort of 3 bronze?s using gold cloths but he soon kicked their asses all the same. But he wasn?t strong enough to shatter them into pieces at the time.

C) When Poseidon threw his trident at Athena, she had absolutely no protection thus she was as protected as a normal 13 year girl with a one piece dress would be. We didn?t saw him throw the trident with the force of 50 stars or anything like that, he threw it much like any other people would do, much like when Shaka did when he threw Pandora?s spear to Hades?s unprotected body, while it could kill any human being (In this case Hades?s human vessel) it was so much of a "regular throw" that Athena managed to grab it like Kanon managed to survive Poseidon?s trident since he had his Scales protecting him.




> There was some retconning going on in Hades. Kanon's strength for instance.



What the hell?

Kanon?s just as good as Saga, that makes him one of the strongest non-god characters in the show. There was no retcon whatsoever.

And Shaka is a cool guy, he got a pretty heavy chunk of character development in the Hades arc, especially at the Sanctuary section, he definitely wasn?t acting like the prick that we saw in the Sanctuary saga.

I found out in time that i really can?t decide who my favorite Gold Saint is, i like every single one of them for various reasons. Although Aiolia in G could shut the hell up with his speeches once in a fucking while. Okada as a serious boner for that guy.


----------



## J (Sep 12, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If by "blatantly obvious" you mean the part where i said not once but twice that i am full aware it?s not either particularly good nor original, then yes, you cut right to the chase.



More like "leave Thaint Thayah alone!" but whatever.



> Just playing your game dude.
> 
> And by the way, the bolded part?
> 
> That was sarcasm. Now that what?s blatantly obvious.



No, I really didn't understood what you tried to say. But now that I ran through it once more I believe you said you enjoyed calling me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? LOL
That wasn't sarcasm. It was a piss-poor attempt to be clever.




> So now we pass from "no injuries at all" to "injuries that should?ve caused more damage"?



Now you're arguing semantics? Nice. Since we both read the series and know what happened then it should have been obvious that "no damage" meant "barely any damage" or "might as well not have hurt them at all" damage. But it's my fault I guess.




> A) Poseidon wasn?t fully awakened when the threw the arrows as you no doubt know. Whatever logical fallacy you see at it, it?s for obvious dramatic effect, no way in hell a bronze saint be killed by a fucking arrow that a guy diverted with his eyes. And Gold armor get pierced all the time when it?s convenient for again, dramatic effect, like when Seiya broke Aldebaran?s horn or when Saga killed himself despite wearing the Gold cloth. There?s also Aiolos in Lost Canvas who tore his fucking heart out with his bare hand.
> 
> B) Simply put, Kurumada rushed the Hades arc and part of that really showed when Thanatos destroyed the Gold Cloths with barely any effort, since that pretty much defined Gods as absolutely superior to even Gold Saints, there?s 2 logical conclusions at this.



None of this is a rebuttal to my claim that Poseidon looked like a weakling. In fact it looks like you agree with me. For someone so interested in arguing semantics this is rather funny. See, because "looks" means that he "appeared"/"seemed" weak not that he "was" weak. So thank you come again. 



> *It?s a retcon*:
> 
> Plain and simple here. The Gold cloths stopped being the shit ever since the Hades arc which was not the same in the Poseidon arc.
> 
> ...



I don't know why you're telling me what I already know but thank you. I guess. Not really.



> C) When Poseidon threw his trident at Athena, she had absolutely no protection thus she was as protected as a normal 13 year girl with a one piece dress would be. We didn?t saw him throw the trident with the force of 50 stars or anything like that, he threw it much like any other people would do, much like when Shaka did when he threw Pandora?s spear to Hades?s unprotected body, while it could kill any human being (In this case Hades?s human vessel) it was so much of a "regular throw" that Athena managed to grab it like Kanon managed to survive Poseidon?s trident since he had his Scales protecting him.



Does it invalidate that Poseidon looked weak? No. And it was obviously thrown hard enough so that Athena couldn't deflect it. Because those silly gods have a habit of, you know, deflecting attacks back at people.




> What the hell?



Yeah I was gonna argue how his Galaxian Explosion did less damage to Ikki than Saga's or how his GE failed to take out Ikki but put a hurt on Rhadamanthys. But I just realized that there are other factors I didn't consider.



> *Kanon?s just as good as Saga*, that makes him one of the strongest non-god characters in the show. There was no retcon whatsoever.



His GEs did less damage to Ikki than Saga's. Ikki even said that Kanon was a lot weaker than Saga and how his brother was better than him. He should know since he took 2 GEs from each. This could be explained by the whole "attacks only work once on a saint" bs though. Do you remember when that was first stated? Was it all saints or just gold saints?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

My favorite gold saints are (in order):

Saga
Kanon
Shura/Camus
Dhoko
Aldebaran
Deathmask
Aiolos/Aiolia
Milo
Aphrodite
Mu
Shaka


----------



## Olympian (Sep 13, 2009)

BigJ said:


> He claimed to be awaken after the golden arrow "wounded" him. He should've been able to do something akin to Hades, no?



Awaken doesnt translate in using your whole power. Not to mention, he was sealed shortly after doing anything, really. 

Hades otoh, we do know how powerful he was supposed to be since his actual battle started, he as whole and was using his actual cloth.



BigJ said:


> You mean he has something else other than "greato horn!!"? Sounds cool..



Yeah, its in the first five volumes..but i dont recall wich one, off hand. 

Taurus in LC is a respected teacher and called by Dokko, one of the most powerful saints of that generation. His new move is sick. 

Pisces also shows more stuff in LC (even tho, this Saint never lacked in number of attacks before) and so has Cancer.



BigJ said:


> Not sure if this was directed at me because I never claimed such a thing but it does seem strange seeing a SS calling LC garbage since it's basically the same thing as the original.



I dont really rememeber who it was, but it just was a general response, nothing personal.


----------



## J (Sep 13, 2009)

Olympian said:


> Awaken doesnt translate in using your whole power. Not to mention, he was sealed shortly after doing anything, really.



I understand that. I know what happened. I just think he didn't meet my expectations, that's all.



> Hades otoh, we do know how powerful he was supposed to be since his actual battle started, he as whole and was using his actual cloth.



Where do you guys get this "Poseidon wasn't wearing his god cloth" nonsense? Why would a god wear a lowly cloth? Much less proud bastards like Poseidon and Hades. I don't think Kurumada had envisioned the whole "god cloth" business at the time.




> Yeah, its in the first five volumes..but i dont recall wich one, off hand.
> 
> Taurus in LC is a respected teacher and called by Dokko, one of the most powerful saints of that generation. His new move is sick.
> 
> Pisces also shows more stuff in LC (even tho, this Saint never lacked in number of attacks before) and so has Cancer.



Well keep in mind that these aren't the same gold saints we met in the original. They're just based off them. But the powerscale seems more accurate in LC from what I can tell.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 14, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Do you remember when that was first stated? Was it all saints or just gold saints?


All saints have this ability. It is, however, limited by the difference of cosmos.


----------



## J (Sep 14, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Well ND has different Gold Saints so I would like to see how the canonical predecessors of the original Gold Saints were compared to the LC and original manga versions.



Especially Dhoko and Shion. 



The Doctor said:


> All saints have this ability. It is, however, limited by the difference of cosmos.



I'm not sure what you mean by this. That would mean that you can only neglect someone else's attack if you're in the same ball-park as they are? Power-wise of course.

When was this first used though. All I remember is that it was prominently stated in the Hades arc but don't remember it been mentioned in the Sanctuary arc at all. This will help me out in my quest to determine who's stronger: Saga or Kanon.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 14, 2009)

BigJ said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by this. That would mean that you can only neglect someone else's attack if you're in the same ball-park as they are? Power-wise of course.


Pretty much. Which is why Seiya and the others were able to damage the Silver Saints and other oponents with the same attack.

They explode their cosmos way higher than his enemies, which makes knowledge over technique meaningless since cosmos boosts all basic stats (strenght, speed, durability, endurance and whatever else you can think about) and the power of the technique used.


BigJ said:


> When was this first used though. All I remember is that it was prominently stated in the Hades arc but don't remember it been mentioned in the Sanctuary arc at all. This will help me out in my quest to determine who's stronger: Saga or Kanon.


Not quite sure but I know that they were already using that argument way back in the Silver Saint arc. It has always been used in the original series.

And according to some knowledgeable posters (Charcan and Id) Kanon and Saga are around the same. Don't ask me why, I barely remember the Poseidon arc. Mostly because the last time I saw it I was 6. I particularly dislike it.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 14, 2009)

Was'nt there a statement from the brothers saying they were equal? I seem to recall it somewhere but I am not sure.


----------



## J (Sep 14, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Pretty much. Which is why Seiya and the others were able to damage the Silver Saints and other oponents with the same attack.
> They explode their cosmos way higher than his enemies, which makes knowledge over technique meaningless since cosmos boosts all basic stats (strenght, speed, durability, endurance and whatever else you can think about) and the power of the technique used.



I see. That makes sense. Take a look at this, run through like the next 5 pages or so: GO! GO! VEGGIE RANGERS!

Keep in mind that Ikki had already eaten a GE from Kanon before but this still did nothing to him. And it's not like Kanon and Ikki were close in power for that matter.



> Not quite sure but I know that they were already using that argument way back in the Silver Saint arc. It has always been used in the original series.



I don't remember this and I just ran through the original a few days back. I'll recheck later.



> And according to some knowledgeable posters (Charcan and Id) Kanon and Saga are around the same. Don't ask me why, I barely remember the Poseidon arc. Mostly because the last time I saw it I was 6. I particularly dislike it.



Aren't these the same guys that claim that gold saints move at billions of times faster than light? LOL. There isn't really a large difference in power (i.e. gold to silver saints) but Saga is still the strongest one imo. 

Yeah, I think the Poseidon arc was the worst out of SS.



Tranquil Fury said:


> Was'nt there a statement from the brothers saying they were equal? I seem to recall it somewhere but I am not sure.



No.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 14, 2009)

Are you sure? Well okay, my memory is a bit poor but if you're using the Ikki fight as a reference it does'nt count because Ikki also thought he could mind rape Shaka. When Kanon's plan got ruined he got pissed and used Ikki as a punching bag for a bit until Sorrento confronted them. Though did'nt Ikki fight Saga first and then Kanon?

I won't deny my memory is fuzzy on the Poseidon arc so I could be wrong here as well. Saga always seemed stronger to me.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 14, 2009)

BigJ said:


> I see. That makes sense. Take a look at this, run through like the next 5 pages or so: Raikage vs Pain
> 
> Keep in mind that Ikki had already eaten a GE from Kanon before but this still did nothing to him. And it's not like Kanon and Ikki were close in power for that matter.


I'll read that fight again when I get back home. Then I'll throw my opinion.


BigJ said:


> I don't remember this and I just ran through the original a few days back. I'll recheck later.


I'm pretty sure Seiya said it when he was fighting Misty. You might want to recheck that fight first.


BigJ said:


> Aren't these the same guys that claim that gold saints move at billions of times faster than light? LOL. There isn't really a large difference in power (i.e. gold to silver saints) but Saga is still the strongest one imo.


Charcan and Id are old OBD members and have debated over Gold Saint speed over and over again. I don't ever remember they saying they are billion of times faster than lightspeed and they've never used speed blitz argument when the enemy is FTL.

That being said, I always thought Saga to be the stronger of them two, but like I said in my previous post, I lack knowledge over Kanon to say it for sure.


----------



## J (Sep 14, 2009)

Here's Kanon and Ikki's first encounter:
 Link removed

Here's Saga knocking him out with a GE: 
Link removed
Link removed

Ikki never got up after the 2nd GE(in that arc at least):
Link removed


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 14, 2009)

That Billions of times lightspeed argument comes from Seiya and co. travelling across Hades's Billions of Galaxies the narration even states "Billions of Galaxies and Trillions of Black holes". Then we have the armors travelling across the same distance. It is'nt illogical but yes Id and Charcan are careful when they debate.


----------



## J (Sep 14, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> I'm pretty sure Seiya said it when he was fighting Misty. You might want to recheck that fight first.



Misty's such a horrible character though. Taking a bath in the middle of a fight. Nothing wrong there...

EDIT: I just read the Misty fight. It definitely wasn't mentioned there.



> Charcan and Id are old OBD members and have debated over Gold Saint speed over and over again. I don't ever remember they saying they are billion of times faster than lightspeed and they've never used speed blitz argument when the enemy is FTL.



I know who Charchan is. We had a debate over Athena's Exclamation in this very thread. Kinda inconclusive. 

I remember reading that "billions of times FTL" in the OBD somewhere.




Tranquil Fury said:


> That Billions of times lightspeed argument comes from Seiya and co. travelling across Hades's Billions of Galaxies the narration even states "Billions of Galaxies and Trillions of Black holes". Then we have the armors travelling across the same distance. It is'nt illogical but yes Id and Charcan are careful when they debate.



It is illogical since it's a story-telling device. It was never stated that Seiya and the others ever traveled in such a way. That was clearly a rip in space, a pocket dimension if you will, when they entered Elysium through the Wailing Wall.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 14, 2009)

ND 17 is already being leaked surprisingly enough, Shun kicks some fodder Sattelite ass but gets overpowered by 2 of them with unique armors, Ikki appears at the end.

A Sad Day For Minato Fans


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 14, 2009)

> Some warriors of Artemis decide to kill Athena because she's hurting Artemis' feelings and she's not acting like a real godess.
> 
> A good amount of warriors attack, Shun tells Saori to go ahead.
> 
> ...



Pretty much this.


----------



## Fang (Sep 14, 2009)

Who wasn't expecting Ikki to pop up and save Shun's ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass.

Jesus christ, its so fucking cliche now.


----------



## G@R-chan (Sep 14, 2009)

TWF said:


> Who wasn't expecting Ikki to pop up and save Shun's ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass.
> 
> Jesus christ, its so fucking cliche now.



There have always been some patterns in Saint Seiya:
- Athena is kidnapped and theres a time limit to save her
- Seiya fights the first and last opponent
- Shun is saved by Ikki
- Shiryu takes his cloth off during a fight
- An unbreakable weapon or armor will be destroyed
- A technique doesnt work twice on a saint  
...and some more I dont remember (maybe).

Without those set ups it wouldnt be Saint Seiya.


----------



## Fang (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't even care to argue how that's a cop out but the Shun being saved by Ikki thing is getting tedious as hell now.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 14, 2009)

So after texting half of the pages of the next chapter... 

Time for a break

Ep. 53 of SS is calling me


----------



## G@R-chan (Sep 14, 2009)

TWF said:


> I don't even care to argue how that's a cop out but the Shun being saved by Ikki thing is getting tedious as hell now.



Dont bother arguing! I was just stating some elements that are recurrent in SS storyline and it was not meant to offense anyone. 

To be fair, I only watched the anime a longtime ago, so it could be a little different in the manga. Plus theres the Asgard filler arc. 
So Im mainly talking about the SS anime and OVAs.

I read LC, I like the Gold saints a lot and the author has somewhat redeemed the bad/weak Gold saint from the original manga (Taurus, Cancer and Pisces).


----------



## Lightysnake (Sep 14, 2009)

Query: Any place to read the original Saint Seiya series? Want to get into that


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 14, 2009)

G@R-chan said:


> There have always been some patterns in Saint Seiya:
> 
> - Athena is kidnapped and theres a time limit to save her
> - Seiya fights the first and last opponent
> ...



Well, some of those patterns are being broken in the future section of Next Dimension's plot, at least Athena is doing the saving this time, Seiya a little too comatose to do anything at the moment.

And Shiryu din?t took off his cloth in the Hades Saga. 

And despite being a bland, dragged off clich? at this point of the franchise?s history, like i said, this kind of one sided rescue where Shun gets defeated by someone and gets solely rescued by Ikki only was something that the anime used and abused time and time again. This is the first time it?s happened in this fashion in the manga.

And if we have any luck, Ikki will also gets his ass kicked and him and Shun will tag team in order to defeat those Satellites just like in the Tenkai movie, that was probably my favorite fight from the show. You know, actual teamwork.


----------



## Fang (Sep 14, 2009)

My favorite part in the anime was when Saga was just repeatedly punching Ikki in the face and laughing like a jackass.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 14, 2009)

I liked how in the anime filler, Seiya played a guitar, Hyoga's hometown in russia was invaded by ice pyramid building terrorists, there was a dolphin and squid "saints", the sanctuary was a horrible place where people were publicly tortured and slaves were used to construct buildings and the Grand Pope had blue hands the first time he appeared.

The beginning of the anime was fucked up in so many levels.


----------



## Fang (Sep 14, 2009)

I liked how Shaina was beating up marin too.

Those four sea Cloths or whatever in Sanctuary were gay.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 14, 2009)

STEEL SAINTS GOGO


----------



## Fang (Sep 14, 2009)

Still wish the Silver Saints were a bit higher on the power scale then temporary road blocks for the Bronze Saints.

Docrates is the man though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 15, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> STEEL SAINTS GOGO



Thank fucking god they had a heart attack on the plane, God knows how much that would fuck up the Sanctuary saga if they kept them in the series.



> Still wish the Silver Saints were a bit higher on the power scale then temporary road blocks for the Bronze Saints.
> 
> Say that to Orpheu.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2009)

Orpheus is the exception.

And that was my statement about Docrates.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 15, 2009)

TWF said:


> And that was my statement about Docrates.



I wasn?t really sure that was the guy you were talking about, i was just checking.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah I was talking about the Saint "Guard" Docrates. His Seiyuu was great and hearing MU SHUU KEN was always awesome.

And yeah, Hercules Silver Saint was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img22.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=33645_up395885_122_553lo.jpg#




Heh, i forgot that Ikki´s armor in the manga was orange, the coloring job is quite good.

Does Next Dimension comes out in the same magazine as Lost Canvas?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, there goes one spoiler for later on into the anime


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 15, 2009)

Im confused next d continues after the fightwith appollo...?


also rape

Theogony


----------



## J (Sep 15, 2009)

G@R-chan said:


> There have always been some patterns in Saint Seiya:
> - Athena is kidnapped and theres a time limit to save her
> - Seiya fights the first and last opponent
> - Shun is saved by Ikki
> ...







Darth Nihilus said:


> STEEL SAINTS GOGO



More like filler saints. 



Indignant Guile said:


> Im confused next d continues after the fightwith appollo...?



No. The fight with Apollo never happened. Probably because it was so bad.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 16, 2009)

Well Shiryu and Hyoga are MIA which means there is something planned for them.


----------



## J (Sep 16, 2009)

Hopefully they both died engulfed in the flames of their own faggotry. Especially Hyoga. Talk about irony...


----------



## Fang (Sep 16, 2009)

What's your problem with Hyoga.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2009)

BigJ said:


> No. The fight with Apollo never happened. Probably because it was so bad.



If by "Bad" you mean "fucking awesome", i agree fully. 



> What's your problem with Hyoga.



They have character expressions other than looking menacingly 24/7. Not everyone can be Shura, ya know.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 16, 2009)

What did Shiryu do?


----------



## J (Sep 16, 2009)

TWF said:


> What's your problem with Hyoga.



I think his fights were the most boring out of the bronze saints (note that I'm assuming Shun doesn't exist here). He went from being an arrogant ass to a giant baby crying mommy all the time. He just doesn't appeal to me. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> If by "Bad" you mean "fucking awesome", i agree fully.
> They have character expressions other than looking menacingly 24/7. Not everyone can be Shura, ya know.



Translation: "blub blub blub"



Tranquil Fury said:


> What did Shiryu do?



Wat


----------



## Fang (Sep 16, 2009)

His fight with Ikki says otherwise.

Also blub blub blub is my gimmick, don't steal son.


----------



## J (Sep 16, 2009)

He got his ass kicked by Ikki. Then he got stopped by Shun when Ikki was in that trance. But like I said that's my opinion. What is it with people arguing over someone's opinion in this thread? Damn.

Come on TWF-kun, don't be such a spoil sport.


----------



## J (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## J (Sep 17, 2009)

So I read chapter 17 of Next Dimension. 
Terrible. 
That is all.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 17, 2009)

I wonder where Hyoga,Ikki and Shiryu were after the Hades battle.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2009)

Yuzuriha is getting a solo short short story in October. Might as well, she´s one of the few decent characters that get overshadowed by Gold Saints and everything else.



> He went from being an arrogant ass to a giant baby crying mommy all the time.



Hyoga came to accept is mother´s death in the beginning of the Hades arc where he swore that he would never again try and meet his corpse below water. He never cried again because of that in Hades and he pretty much just kicked ass in the last arc.



Tranquil Fury said:


> I wonder where Hyoga,Ikki and Shiryu were after the Hades battle.



Hyoga and Shiryu should be in their respective homes. Ikki was sitting around waiting for the next chance to save Shun again. 


TWF said:


> His fight with Ikki says otherwise.



If anything his fight with Minos is a much better example. That was one hell of a one sided battle.

Rasku Moon looks pretty cool and her "ability" is nice enough i guess, i don´t see the Satellites getting alot of victories if they only fight with bows though.


----------



## J (Sep 17, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I wonder where Hyoga,Ikki and Shiryu were after the Hades battle.



Hyoga went back to Siberia to freeze himself so that he could be revived in the future. Kinda like Walt Disney, barring his hate for Jews. Fortunately he didn't tell anyone so he'll remain dead forever. Shiryu is sitting where his old master used to, slowly going blind from self abuse. Ikki is resting inside a volcano, crying from time to time. He only cries while he's alone.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Hyoga came to accept is mother´s death in the beginning of the Hades arc where he swore that he would never again try and meet his corpse below water. He never cried again because of that in Hades and he pretty much just kicked ass in the last arc.



That's because there wasn't really any room for character development during Hades. There were like 20 subplots going on at the same time [hyperbole, because I know you wouldn't be able to tell otherwise]. The only relationship deeply explored there was Shun and Ikki's. 



ND is so damn terrible that the only thing that could save it now is if Saga comes back to life, kills every saint in one swift move, makes Athena his bitch, takes her staff and shield and Galaxian Explosions all over Zeus and the other Olympian gods.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 18, 2009)

ND 18


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2009)

Gold Saints are back?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 18, 2009)

Have no idea, if someone can translate or tell me what's going on I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2009)

Well I say Aldebaran, here's hoping he gets a new move better than GREAT HORN.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 18, 2009)

Those are the 18th century Gold Saints. Something about time travel too.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 18, 2009)

> That's because there wasn't really any room for character development during Hades.



No it wasn´t, it was because Hyoga´s character development over his mother was concluded. After Camus telling him to not hold himself over his mother's death and destroying the boat where she landed and Hyoga killing Issak, who saved him and "died" when he was trying to see her mother down below, Hyoga promised in the beginning of the Hades arc that he was never going to see her again and finally moved on. It´s done.

Either way, i just mentioned because you said that Hyoga was a crying momma´s boy when he went at least on more significant character change.



TWF said:


> Gold Saints are back?



Read the earlier chapters, those are the 18th century Gold Saints, the new Taurus saint (Can´t remember the name) is well, exactly the same as Aldebaran.

It seems that Athena is on the verge of meeting Chronos and the 18th Virgo Saint is feeling that.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 18, 2009)

What? That would put Gold Saints of Shaka's Tier to a whole new level in terms of sensitivity. Sensing potential time travel?


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2009)

Sensing that Athena wants to meet the God of Time isn't the same as sensing people actively time traveling.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 18, 2009)

Still impressive considering he's in the 18th Century and he can sense Athena meeting the God of time.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 18, 2009)

It´s not set in stone people, the spoilers were vague at best.

And what with the incredibly early spoilers? Lost Canvas 150 are already out too.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes, I mentioned it in the LC thread.


----------



## J (Sep 18, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> No it wasn?t, it was because Hyoga?s character development over his mother was concluded. After Camus telling him to not hold himself over his mother's death and destroying the boat where she landed and Hyoga killing Issak, who saved him and "died" when he was trying to see her mother down below, Hyoga promised in the beginning of the Hades arc that he was never going to see her again and finally moved on. It?s done.
> Either way, i just mentioned because you said that Hyoga was a crying momma?s boy when he went at least on more significant character change.



Oh I gotcha. Fair enough.



Tranquil Fury said:


> What? That would put Gold Saints of Shaka's Tier to a whole new level in terms of sensitivity. Sensing potential time travel?



So this is how crap like "gold saints can travel billions of times faster than light" starts, huh? Amusing.

Here's my comprehensive list of the tiers in the original SS (power-wise obviously):

1) Saga, Aiolos
2) Shaka, Dhoko, Shion, Aiolia, Kanon
3) Mu, Shura, Camus, Milo
4) Aldebaran, Deathmask, Aphrodite

No need to thank me.

And where did that Doctor feller go? He/She was supposed to discuss Kanon's strength with me.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2009)

Deathmask shouldn't be lumped with Aphrodite.

No one should be.


----------



## J (Sep 18, 2009)

Well they are the weakest. Mu alone man-handled them both.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 18, 2009)

Why is Shaka below Saga? They should be equal. Shaka has a great move set himself.


----------



## J (Sep 18, 2009)

Because he's a terrible and obnoxious character. 

Also because in Sanctuary, Saga was able fight equally with Aiolia without his Gemini cloth. Later Aiolia and Shaka sent each other flying with lightning bolt and kahn, respectively.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Well they are the weakest. Mu alone *man-handled* them both.



Impossible.


----------



## J (Sep 18, 2009)

Who's your favorite character TWF-kun? Is it Deathmask? More like Failmask XD XD XD.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2009)

I like Deathmask for having a personality.

My favorites are Aiolia, Shura, Saga and Deathmask.

And you asked me this before.


----------



## J (Sep 18, 2009)

Did I? Then why were you hating on Shura a few days back?

Do you also dislike those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Shaka and Mu? This is the final test.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2009)

I was hating on Shura because of you hating on Coeus and liking Prometheus.

Anyway I'm neutral on Mu and I hate Shaka.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 18, 2009)

Shaka is a little bit stronger than Saga.

Cosmos should be about the same, but Shaka has Tenbu Horin which is pretty broken.

Saga has the most destructive skill though. 1 GE could kill or seriously injury Shaka. On the other hand, Saga has no way of breaking free of Tenbu Horin. Shaka has the upper hand since Tenbu Horin isn't a direct attack, like GE. It has an area of effect or might even be omnidirectional, depending on the interpretion of it.

As for Gold Saints power chart:

Dohko/Shion/Aioros
Shaka/Saga
Aioria/Mu
Shura/Camus/Miro
Aldebaran/Death Mask/Aphrodite

Powers go by the end of Original series.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 18, 2009)

BigJ said:


> And where did that Doctor feller go? He/She was supposed to discuss Kanon's strength with me.


I have yet to reread those parts.

Maybe I'll do it this weekend. Maybe.


----------



## J (Sep 18, 2009)

TWF said:


> I was hating on Shura because of you hating on Coeus and liking Prometheus.
> Anyway I'm neutral on Mu and I hate Shaka.



Hahahahahaha, I see. You lack hatred...for Mu.



The Doctor said:


> Shaka is a little bit stronger than Saga.



No.



> Cosmos should be about the same



Prove it.



> but Shaka has Tenbu Horin which is pretty broken.



Oh you mean the same attack that apparently prevents you from making an attack yet Athena's Exclamation was an attack and was able to go straight through?



> Saga has the most destructive skill though. 1 GE could kill or seriously injury Shaka.



Yes.



> On the other hand, Saga has no way of breaking free of Tenbu Horin.



Ikki did it.



> Shaka has the upper hand since Tenbu Horin isn't a direct attack, like GE. It has an area of effect or might even be omnidirectional, depending on the interpretion of it.



He'd be under the demonic emperor fist before he can call his heavenly treasure.



> As for Gold Saints power chart:
> 
> Dohko/Shion/Aioros
> Shaka/Saga
> ...



No. And who's "Miro"? I keed. 

The fact is that we don't know Dhoko's or Shion's level. I don't see how their best moves are more destructive than GE. Aiolos was at best equal to Saga. Hell, Shura killed him.



The Doctor said:


> I have yet to reread those parts.
> Maybe I'll do it this weekend. Maybe.



Don't sass me boy.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 18, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Hahahahahaha, I see. You lack hatred...for Mu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dhoko and Shion obviously have higher cosmos. They are 243 old veteran of war, for christ sake. They have been dealing and working on cosmos way before Saga was born.

Aioros was protecting a baby, unarmored and holding back. That wasn't a fair fight at all.

Ikki never broke free of Tenbu Horin. He survived due to awakening 7th sense in the last minute. Shaka destroyed his mind and gave his back to him.

You can't be seriously comparing Athena's Exclamation with Galaxian Explosion.

Shaka and Saga never had direct a confrontation. The only one they had was Shaka vs Saga, Camus, and Shura but even then, it doesn't show any major difference between them, other than both being much stronger then the rest of the Gold Saints. 

Saga himself said that he couldn't scape Tenbu Horin without Athena Exclamation so discussing over this is pointless.

And I'm sorry, but using a mental attack on Shaka in a direct confrontation is naive, at very least.

They would both have to attack with their best technique. Whoever hits first wins. Shaka has the advantage on this department.

And Saga wasn't blitzing Shaka in their fight.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2009)

Tenbu Horin comment was specifically because Camus, Saga and Shura were discussing if or if not to use Athena Exclamation to kill Shaka.

And Saga said that after they lost all four of their senses while Shaka was taking them away during that period of discussion.


----------



## J (Sep 18, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Dhoko and Shion obviously have higher cosmos. They are 243 old veteran of war, for christ sake. They have been dealing and working on cosmos way before Saga was born.



Yet Dhoko's cosmos didn't change in those 243 years. I just put them there to play it safe. But I'll take it they'll be on Saga and Aiolos' level for sure, maybe even a little stronger.



> Aioros was protecting a baby, unarmored and holding back. That wasn't a fair fight at all.



I know, I just threw you a curve ball. 

I believe it was mentioned that Saga was the stronger of the two (him and Aiolos). Aiolos became Pope only because Shion saw malice in Saga's mind, not because he was weaker. And we both know that the Pope is the strongest of all saints, as mentioned in that little flash-back.



> Ikki never broke free of Tenbu Horin. He survived due to awakening 7th sense in the last minute. Shaka destroyed his mind and gave his back to him.



It should be noted that Ikki lost his senses on purpose too. It seems rather moronic to take away someone's 5 senses when their 7th sense will only become stronger by proxy.



> You can't be seriously comparing Athena's Exclamation with Galaxian Explosion.



I worded that wrong. I'm not comparing their strength. Simply that you apparently cannot make/prepare/launch an attack while under the treasure and those guys did make/prepare/launch an attack. Plot hole, or heavenly treasure is bullshit? You decide.



> Shaka and Saga never had direct a confrontation. The only one they had was Shaka vs Saga, Camus, and Shura but even then, it doesn't show any major difference between them, other than both being much stronger then the rest of the Gold Saints.



True but Saga could've taken him out with a GE instead of trying to send him to another dimension during that 3vs1 fight. It was all plot.



> And I'm sorry, but using a mental attack on Shaka in a direct confrontation is naive, at very least.



It'd provide enough of a distraction for him to follow up with a deadly GE.



> Saga himself said that he couldn't scape Tenbu Horin without Athena Exclamation so discussing over this is pointless.



Bullshit. It was the other two saying that. All they were doing was debating whether or not using AE. Like I said, plot.



> They would both have to attack with their best technique. Whoever hits first wins. Shaka has the advantage on this department.



What technique would that be? I doubt heavenly treasure would stop an already shooting cluster of planets and stars flying at ya.



> And Saga wasn't blitzing Shaka in their fight.



Plot.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 18, 2009)

Athena Exclamation was used in order to break free from it AND kill Shaka.

They couldn't do the first one otherwise and neither the second in their situation.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 18, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Yet Dhoko's cosmos didn't change in those 243 years. I just put them there to play it safe. But I'll take it they'll be on Saga and Aiolos' level for sure, maybe even a little stronger.


It was never said that his cosmos didn't change. It said it wasn't weaker and that his bodies was as strong as when they were young.


BigJ said:


> I believe it was mentioned that Saga was the stronger of the two (him and Aiolos).


No, it wasn't. 


BigJ said:


> It should be noted that Ikki lost his senses on purpose too. It seems rather moronic to take away someone's 5 senses when their 7th sense will only become stronger by proxy.


He took away 6 senses, not 5. And Shaka thought he was dead which is way he gave his back to him. Ikki used that moment to attack. Shaka released him, but Ikki never broke free. Also, you're completely forgetting that Ikki can ressurect.


BigJ said:


> I worded that wrong. I'm not comparing their strength. Simply that you apparently cannot make/prepare/launch an attack while under the treasure and those guys did make/prepare/launch an attack. Plot hole, or heavenly treasure is bullshit? You decide.


Athena's Exclamation destroyed Tenbu Horin because it surpasses by a large margin. The only other time that Tenbu Horin was broken was by 2 Titans with 1 seal. It's not bullshit or plot hole, that's perfectly logical that a much superior technique would be able to destroy tenbu horin



BigJ said:


> True but Saga could've taken him out with a GE instead of trying to send him to another dimension during that 3vs1 fight. It was all plot.


Or Shaka could've started with Tenbu Horin right off the bat. Plot argument is a 2 edge sword.



BigJ said:


> It'd provide enough of a distraction for him to follow up with a deadly GE.


Shaka also have pretty good illusions. Shaka had to use a GE just to disrupt one. So using illusions against illusions is pretty retarded. Especially because Genro Maoken could back fire, like it almost did when he used on Shura. It only worked because Saga was much stronger than Shura.



BigJ said:


> Bullshit. It was the other two saying that. All they were doing was debating weather or not using AE. Like I said, plot.



Wheter or not to use AE in order to break free of the attack. Seriously, Shaka forced them to use it. Saying that Saga could do it alone is ignoring the whole dialogue.



BigJ said:


> What technique would that be? I doubt HT would stop an already shooting cluster of planets and stars flying at ya.


Khan did that.


BigJ said:


> Plot.


Man, stop saying plot.

Because of plot, Shaka didn't destroyed their mind first.

Because of plot, Shaka wasn't using Khan while in Twin Salas room.

Everything happens because of plot. Which is why I'm sayin that the only difference between Shaka and Saga are their techniques. And Shaka's are clearly more broken. That's all.

Now I'll go to sleep. I'll answer your replies tomorrow.


----------



## J (Sep 18, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> It was never said that his cosmos didn't change. It said it wasn't weaker and that his bodies was as strong as when they were young.



I know, but looking back at it though, the newer generation (Seiya and co.) appear to be stronger than the old generation (Aiolos and co.) so Dhoko and Shion being weaker than Saga and Aiolos is possible. I'd wait 'til we see more of them in ND.



> No, it wasn't.



Everyone believed Saga would be the next Pope but it could be just a fallible character statement. Still my point is that you placed Aiolos over Saga on your "chart". Which is laughable.



> He took away 6 senses, not 5. And Shaka thought he was dead which is way he gave his back to him. Ikki used that moment to attack. Shaka released him, but Ikki never broke free. Also, you're completely forgetting that Ikki can ressurect.



Doesn't matter. The point is that he's making his opponents stronger (if they're saints) by HT's own effect. I don't remember Ikki ever dying...



> Athena's Exclamation destroyed Tenbu Horin because it surpasses by a large margin. The only other time that Tenbu Horin was broken was by 2 Titans with 1 seal. It's not bullshit or plot hole, that's perfectly logical that a much superior technique would be able to destroy tenbu horin



You're not understanding what I'm saying. HT was supposed to prevent you from attacking. Period. How do you launch AE if you can't even attack? Don't bring G into this as it isn't cannon. Besides, we don't even know its limit. Just because AE was more than enough to break through we don't know if a combo of arurora's execution and galaxian explosion would have been enough or not. But I'm sure you know this.



> Or Shaka could've started with Tenbu Horin right off the bat. Plot argument is a 2 edge sword.



Except that my example makes sense as Shaka gave a free shot, so to speak, to Saga.



> Shaka also have pretty good illusions. Shaka had to use a GE just to disrupt one. So using illusions against illusions is pretty retarded. Especially because Genro Maoken could back fire, like it almost did when he used on Shura. It only worked because Saga was much stronger than Shura.



Quit bringing G into this. It's not a matter of whose illusions are stronger rather than the demonic fist would confuse him enough to give time for Saga to launch another attack.



> Wheter or not to use AE in order to break free of the attack. Seriously, Shaka forced them to use it. Saying that Saga could do it alone is ignoring the whole dialogue.



Who said Saga thought he could do it alone back then? He never even thought or said anything about it. They were discussing on how their reputations would be crushed by using AE. And it was Kurumada trying to make his favorite ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) saint die in a special way that forced them to use it.



> Khan did that.



Anime filler. Three casual punches destroyed that and made Shaka bleed from his cheek.



> Man, stop saying plot.



Quit wanking Shaka-kun.



> Because of plot, Shaka didn't destroyed their mind first.



Why would he? That's their 6th sense. Nothing states he can go straight for that as he's never shown to do so.



> Because of plot, Shaka wasn't using Khan while in Twin Salas room.



Maybe because kahn is not powerful enough to hold out a gold saint's signature attack. Just sayin'.



> Everything happens because of plot. Which is why I'm sayin that the only difference between Shaka and Saga are their techniques. And Shaka's are clearly more broken. That's all.



Everyone's techniques are broken if you look hard enough.



> Now I'll go to sleep. I'll answer your replies tomorrow.



Quit double-posting.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 18, 2009)

You may not like Shaka´s character BigJ, that's your opinion on the matter, nothing we can do there.

However, that doesn´t change the fact Shaka still managed to hold on against Saga, Camus and Shura at the same and put them in a position that lead them to use a forbidden technique that causes a fucking big bang. And they still were left half dead after the fight.

I´d rate Shaka above Saga too.



> I believe it was mentioned that Saga was the stronger of the two (him and Aiolos). Aiolos became Pope only because Shion saw malice in Saga's mind, not because he was weaker. And we both know that the Pope is the strongest of all saints, as mentioned in that little flash-back.



A Pope is elected based on several positive attributes, it´s not strength the key factor in them, it´s virtue and purity of heart and all that sentimental trite. That´s why Saga was also considered as a succession to the Pope, he was so good hearted the common citizen viewed him as a god.

Aiolos was ultimately chosen to become the next Pope because he´s pretty much the perfect Gold Saint, who does everything in his power to assure Athena stays alive and wins over other the other greek gods. And also because he´s awesome. But Shion was deciding the successor on strength.


----------



## J (Sep 18, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You may not like Shaka?s character BigJ, that's your opinion on the matter, nothing we can do there.



What does this have to do with anything? We're not debating who's more kawaii here. My personal opinion does not invalidate any of the points I've made.



> However, that doesn?t change the fact Shaka still managed to hold on against Saga, Camus and Shura at the same and put them in a position that lead them to use a forbidden technique that causes a fucking big bang. And they still were left half dead after the fight.



Plot did that. We're debating as if these guys are bloodlusted (lolOBD) and fighting against each other not playing under the same circumstances as the story.



> I?d rate Shaka above Saga too.



Make an argument for it then or get out.



> A Pope is elected based on several positive attributes, it?s not strength the key factor in them, it?s virtue and purity of heart and all that sentimental trite. That?s why Saga was also considered as a succession to the Pope, he was so good hearted the common citizen viewed him as a god.
> 
> Aiolos was ultimately chosen to become the next Pope because he?s pretty much the perfect Gold Saint, who does everything in his power to assure Athena stays alive and wins over other the other greek gods. And also because he?s awesome. But Shion was deciding the successor on strength.



This is what we've already said and not a counter-argument. And yes strength was a key factor but purehearted-ness was more important which is why Aiolos was chosen.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 18, 2009)

> What does this have to do with anything? We're not debating who's more kawaii here.



Neither am i, you just seem biased against Shaka´s power scale because you simply don´t like him.



> My personal opinion does not invalidate any of the points I've made.



Nor does it validates them. I also never implied that they invalidate anything you said.



> Plot did that. We're debating as if these guys are bloodlusted (lolOBD) and fighting against each other not playing under the same circumstances as the story.



You´re demanding arguments from me and the best thing you can say is "plot did it" and that "Tembo Horin is bullshit"?

Shaka´s better than Saga because Tembo Horin *is* bullshit, regardless of the situation they´re in. 

Another dimension was useless against Shaka (Who took it in the back by the way and still managed to avoid it). And Khan was only broken when Saga, Shura and Camus attacked at the same time, i´d reckon that it´d be able to stand Galaxy Explosion at least enough for Shaka to avoid in in one way or another. 

And illusion are useless against Shaka. There´s a reason why Saga never tried it against him when they actually fought in the Hades arc. It would just be both of them pissing in the wind with no clear victor.

In the end Tembo Horin decides it, regardless of how "bullshit" you think it is.



> Make an argument for it then or get out.



I already did. See above. And quit acting so fucking offended all the time, it looks like you´re on your damn period.



> This is what we've already said and not a counter-argument. And yes strength was a key factor but purehearted-ness was more important which is why Aiolos was chosen.



This is what you said:



> I believe it was mentioned that Saga was the stronger of the two (him and Aiolos). Aiolos became Pope only because Shion saw malice in Saga's mind, not because he was weaker. And we both know that the Pope is the strongest of all saints, as mentioned in that little flash-back.



The Pope doesn´t have to be the strongest per se, it has to possess a pure heart first and foremost. If "strongest of them all" was a requirement for becoming the Grand Pope, Shion wouldn´t still be one when he was an old fart easily killable by a Gold Saint.


----------



## J (Sep 18, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Neither am i, you just seem biased against Shaka´s power scale because you simply don´t like him.
> Nor does it validates them. I also never implied that they invalidate anything you said.



This is meaningless babble.



> You´re demanding arguments from me and the best thing you can say is "plot did it" and that "Tembo Horin is bullshit"?



I'm not demanding anything from you. You're not even part of this discussion. 'Til now I guess. Did you even read why I said heavenly treasure is bullshit? Don't answer this, it's rhetorical.



> Shaka´s better than Saga because Tembo Horin *is* bullshit, regardless of the situation they´re in.



What does this even mean? lol



> Another dimension was useless against Shaka (Who took it in the back by the way and still managed to avoid it).



I haven't brought up another dimension because of that. Read the argument before butting in please.



> And Khan was only broken when Saga, Shura and Camus attacked at the same time, i´d reckon that it´d be able to stand Galaxy Explosion at least enough for Shaka to avoid in in one way or another.



Casual attacks destroyed that barrier and made him bleed, albeit just from his cheek. GE would shatter that easily.



> And illusion are useless against Shaka.



What part of incapacitating him "enough time for Saga to launch a GE" don't you get? 



> There´s a reason why Saga never tried it against him when they actually fought in the Hades arc. It would just be both of them pissing in the wind with no clear victor.



That's your opinion.



> In the end Tembo Horin decides it, regardless of how "bullshit" you think it is.



This is not an argument.



> I already did. See above. And quit acting so fucking offended all the time, it looks like you´re on your damn period.



Actually no, no you haven't.

Ahahahahahahaha. Offended? On the internet? Holy hell you suck at dissin'.



> The Pope doesn´t have to be the strongest per se, it has to possess a pure heart first and foremost. If "strongest of them all" was a requirement for becoming the Grand Pope, Shion wouldn´t still be one when he was an old fart easily killable by a Gold Saint.



So how does this hinder my position that Saga is stronger or equal to Aiolos? It helps my case, actually. You also seem to forget that Saga caught Shion off-guard and without his cloth. Not to mention he was probably in a state similar to Dhoko's.


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm not biased particularly against Shaka or anything ( I dislike him for lacking a personality and then when he does get one its sort of that humble godly being state akak the BUDDHISTVA) but BigJ does have a point.

Three generic energy attacks even facing Shaka's Khan made him bleed. Saga casually stomped a attack from Mu, Shaka's Galaxian Explosion is certainly more powerful than anything Camus and Shura bring to the table.

Hell Camus and Shura are more a handicap to Saga then to Shaka in a 3 on 1 fight. Another Dimension fucked Shaka up, if not too much. Genromaken was never used by Saga, which makes no sense considering what he did in G against Shura and against Aiolia in the original manga.

Do I think that the Emperor's Demonic Fist would mind fuck Shaka? No. Do I think it would distract him to the point that Another Dimension or Galaxian Explosion would kill him in that interval? Yes.

Hell a four sense deprived Saga with a weakened Cosmos nearly one-shotted a fresh Milo if it wasn't for Seiya warning him about Saga's Another Dimension. Which speaks volumes of how powerful Saga really is.

Dohko isn't stronger than Saga, Shion probably isn't either, and Aiolos certainly isn't; the people who go at lengths to claim that Aiolos never used or summoned his Gold Cloth to protect baby Saori is still pretty hilarious.

And to recap: Saga tanked Shura's Excalibur, something even other Gold Cloths would be hard pressed to do, the guy can easily remotely control his Gold Cloth without wearing it; easily broke repeated illusions of Kanon and Shaka in order with little trouble, mind raped two other mid tier Gold Saints, killed one of the strongest, Aries Shion, made his only rival, Aiolos, run away, because the latter was more than likely aware he couldn't beat Saga in a fight (their confrontation was with neither having a Gold Cloth ironically) and Kanon, another top tier Gold Saint, is on a lower order than Saga.

So yeah, Shaka's entire performance against Saga was pretty much Kuramada playing favorites or a huge PIS related event. Another Dimension was used once, despite it being Saga's favorite and most effective attack, and Genromaken was never used at all.


----------



## J (Sep 19, 2009)

So I've decided to end this argument early. These guys are no fun.

Here's our first confirmed faster than light gold saint ladies and gentlemen:

*Spoiler*: __ 









The scans are pretty LQ but you can make out what they're doing and saying. On the 2nd pic Aiolia says "his attack...it was invisible...faster than light". That's the literal translation. I'd translate it to something like "I couldn't even see his attack coming...it was faster than light". Note how at that point he just got done lecturing Seiya about how gold saints move and fight at the speed of light. A top tier gold saint was unable to see a cloth-less Saga's attack. Shaka ain't got shit on Saga.


Here's Aiolia and Shaka engaging in the battle of 1000 days:


In the box to the left it says "both of them executed their most violent techniques, but because their strength is similar they came to the conclusion that the fight would be futile and opted for the 1000 days battle". Shaka says in the next box "at this point in this battle, I cannot make a false step, any distraction would cost me my life!". Aiolia says "an eye for an eye, every nerve in my body need to be concentrated on my enemy". At this point Saga launched his demonic fist at Aiolia and took over his mind.

So what have we learned? A cloth-less Saga is faster than light and able to do as much damage with a basic energy blast as Aiolia's and Shaka's "most violent techniques". Also that Aiolia and Shaka are close in strength. Shaka's only option for taking out Saga would be to put him under tenbo horin. Can he do it before getting blitzed by Saga? I highly doubt it. If you guys don't trust my translations you can put it in google translate or something. I'm not making anything up. GG Shaka lovers.

Also, a shout out goes to my boy TWF. He can be the Deathmask to my Saga...


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2009)

You didn't mention Saga nearly killing a fresh and healthy Milo after losing four of his senses to Shaka's Tenbu Horin.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 20, 2009)

Okay let's have a go at this. Both sides,

 Shaka himself knew that he would die sooner or later, he said against 3 of the strongest Gold Saints I have no chance. Even Saga himself said that "Shaka knows he will die against us" and in this fight Saga didn't fought seriously but then Shaka wanted to die which was part of his plan. He only used his Another Dimension, he didn't use all of his powers which is true. Though Another Dimension would'nt work more than once since Shaka had seen it anyway.

It's true Saga already has a 7th sense and 8th sense if you go by end of the manga. So he has protection against the sense removal but he'd still take damage. Saga and Leo's brother were the only ones chosen for Pope as well so yes you can argue that Saga and Aiolos are top-tier.

Saga has reached Pope level no denying that. Saga has many attacks that are diverse and very powerful at the same time. 

Shaka is no less versatile and dangerous. Did'nt Shaka's forcefield take a Excalibur Diamond dust and Galaxian Explosion at the same time or was that anime only?. He did bleed but they were shocked if I recall and if you say Camus did'nt use his strongest attack or that Shura did'nt use some attack that was made up years after the original manga(Episode G techs) then I'll say Shaka had his eyes closed.

Shaka was stronger in Hades than he was originally, he reached the 8th sense. BigJ's scans go out the window just like that because of Shaka acheiving and mastering the 8th sense by Hades. I personally think Shaka could beat Saga in the early arcs since he obtained the 8th sense, but since every Gold Saint obtained the 8th sense anyway things go back to normal. Though Leo was scared of Shaka even in the original arc.

I prefer not using the Main cast because they always win with a power up and plot armor. They're the main cast afterall. 

Now, in Hades chapter, Saga can co. could not do anything  when being hit by Shaka's strongest attack unless Shaka allowed them to do so. Saga would have to stun Shaka by attacking his nerves and then hit the Galaxian Explosion FTW in time. Shaka's forcefield will block from most attacks, using illusions on Shaka would lead to a stalemate and Virgo Saints are very spiritually aware as the ND chapter has shown as well.

In conclusion Shaka can keep on the defensive from most of Saga's techs barring Another Dimension and perhaps Galaxian explosion other than that nothing else. Another Dimension won't work when Shaka is up and moving, it did'nt work in Hades it when he was being ganged up on and it won't here when both are alone. Galaxian Explosion can't be used more than once on Shaka because he'll adapt to it. Same can be said for Saga as well.

Shaka clearly states “This is my strongest attack, you can neither attack nor defend". I think the Gold Saints confirm this but I don't remember too well. They were debating about using the AE.

In the sanctuary saga, Aioria and Shaka engaged in a struggle, Shaka still had his eyes closed. Aioria was pushing himself as hard as he can.

*Shaka had his eyes closed* and Big J's scans even confirm this. I think it was stated that Shaka spends his time meditating to build up his cosmo and when he opens his eyes we see his full power. Leo wets himself at the thought of anyone fighting Shaka when he's standing up and has his eyes open, the warning he gave makes it obvious.

Later on when bronze Saints reach Leo, Leo warns them to finish of Shaka before he opens his eyes so I guess this confirms this.

TBQH I don't know who'd win this, the fight would be more even than most people think. Whoever wins will have to work for it very hard so how can you rank one below the other when they seem comparable. PIS would be Shaka not taking out Camus and Shura. Saga and Shaka should be above 2 mid-tier Saints. I remember Saga fighting multiple Gold Saints somewhere early on and I think he was stated as being the strongest Gold Saint unless that was an anime only statement.

Shaka, Saga, Kanon, Aiolos and Dohko and Shion are in the same tier even if not all of them are equal. Shion was a pope and Dohko was stated as being his equal. Kanon seems to be a weaker Saga and Shaka has already been explained. Aiolos was a potential candidate for pope and was'nt he called a Prodigy? My fav Gold Saints are Aiolos, Saga, Kanon and Shaka with Aiolos being my fav.


Just my 2 cents, I'll let the rest of you continue your debate.


----------



## Wade (Sep 20, 2009)

Seiya > Saga and Shaka

Aiolos was killed by Saga. He's weaker than them.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 20, 2009)

Seiya is a Divine Saint. He beat Thanatos who manhandled 5 Gold Saints with armor and 8th sense. Yes he is stronger.

Any Divine Saint should be.


----------



## Wade (Sep 20, 2009)

Yet he couldn't beat Hades. What a weakling.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 20, 2009)

Hades is a top-Tier God and he was the only one to injure Hades with an attack. Hades even says Seiya was the only one to injure him in the previous war as well(He's talking about Tenma and when Hades himself was Alone).

Athena could'nt beat Hades either.

I'm sensing a troll BTW.


----------



## Wade (Sep 20, 2009)

Gold saints can gain divine clothes too.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Shaka himself knew that he would die sooner or later, he said against 3 of the strongest Gold Saints I have no chance.



Camus and Shura aren't by any means the strongest of the Gold Saints. It's Shaka, Saga, Aiolos, Kanon, Shion and Dohko.

And maybe Mu if you want to be gracious for the fact that Aries Gold Saints have more broken techniques than raw power.



> Even Saga himself said that "Shaka knows he will die against us" and in this fight Saga didn't fought seriously but then Shaka wanted to die which was part of his plan. He only used his Another Dimension, he didn't use all of his powers which is true. *Though Another Dimension won't work more than once since Shaka had seen it anyway.*



That's bullshit. Seiya used his attacks over and over against Saga and so do other Saints, this ability seems to only work with "suffering only once before it won'twork again" when plot demands it.

Another Dimension seriously should've injured Shaka; fight with Aiolia, near dead Saga almost one-shotting a fresh Milo, generic blasts making Shaka bleed despite having his most powerful defense, Khan, block them, ect....



> It's true Saga already has a 7th sense and 8th sense if you go by end of the manga. So he has protection against the sense removal but he'd still take damage. Saga and Leo's brother were the only ones chosen for Pope as well so yes you can argue that Saga and Aiolos are top-tier.



End of the day: Aiolos ran away because he was weaker than Saga and got killed by Shura.



> Shaka is no less versatile and dangerous. Did'nt Shaka's forcefield take a Excalibur Diamond dust and Galaxian Explosion at the same time or was that anime only?



Which makes no sense given how generic energy attackcs made Shaka bleed when he used a Khan despite that.



> He did bleed but they were shocked if I recall and if you say Camus did'nt use his strongest attack or that Shura did'nt use some attack that was made up years after the original manga(Episode G techs) then I'll say Shaka had his eyes closed.



That makes zero difference here.



> Shaka was stronger in Hades than he was originally, he reached the 8th sense.



Wrong. Shaka didn't attain the 8th Sense until he revived himself after death.

It's still heavily inconsistant with the established mapping of the top and mid tier Gold Saints.

Saga > Kanon/Shion/Dohko/Aiolos.

Anyways Shaka was being matched equally by Aiolia. And you see visible sweat and strain on Shaka's face.



> BigJ's scans go out the window just like that because of Shaka acheiving and mastering the 8th sense by Hades. I personally think Shaka could beat Saga in the early arcs since he obtained the 8th sense, but since every Gold Saint obtained the 8th sense anyway things go back to normal. Though Leo was scared of Shaka even in the original arc.



Your not making any sense. Aiolia was never scared of Shaka, he drew him in a fight. Aiolia and Shura were owned by Saga without him even using the Gold Gemini Cloth and the guy was shit kicking Seiya and Ikki at the same time.

Not too mention Saga killed Shion, when both probably weren't wearing they're Gold Cloths.

Ikki suffered when fighting Shaka, Ikki was shitting himself when he fought Saga.



> Now, in Hades chapter, Saga can co. could not do anything  when being hit by Shaka's strongest attack unless Shaka allowed them to do so.



I don't remember how it went in the anime with the OVAs but in the manga Camus, Saga and Shura were standing around talking while Shaka activated Tenbu Horin, letting him do all those sense removal attacks.

Which drains their Cosmos and power as well as overall ability to fight. They didn't do anything until they decided to use AE sense they lost already three senses by then.



> Saga would have to stun Shaka by attacking his nerves and then hit the Galaxian Explosion FTW in time. Shaka's forcefield will block from most attacks, using illusions on Shaka would lead to a stalemate and Virgo Saints are very spiritually aware as the ND chapter has shown as well.



Who cares, Saga could read and resist fate tailored attacks from Cronos and read the future with clairvoyance. Saga was easily breaking repeated illusions of both Kanon and Shaka in tandem constantly in Sanctuary.



> In conclusion Shaka can keep on the defensive from most of Saga's techs barring Another Dimension and perhaps Galaxian explosion other than that nothing else. Another Dimension won't work when Shaka is up and moving, it did'nt work in Hades it when he was being ganged up on and it won't here when both are alone. Galaxian Explosion can't be used more than once on Shaka because he'll adapt to it. Same can be said for Saga as well.



Adapting to any technique is bullshit considering the amount of times other Gold Saints have gone down to the same attacks from each others or other opponents.  It's just DEM incarnate like "creating miracles".

Another Dimension won't kill Shaka but it hurts him a lot; it should show you how powerful it is when a *four senses deprived and drained Saga* nearly killed a fresh Milo with it.

Genromaken is something Shaka has no defense against, Saga's ability with illusions is better than anyone including both Shaka and Kanon working together.

There is no reason that Shaka can beat Saga with anything other than Tenbu Horin, and that has to be a Saga who doesn't move around and talks while losing his senses.



> Shaka clearly states “This is my strongest attack, you can neither attack nor defend". I think the Gold Saints confirm this but I don't remember too well. They were debating about using the AE.



So what? Shaka also couldn't react to Saga when he actually attacked him. Unless you think Saga stands around doing nothing when he does Tenbu Horin.



> In the sanctuary saga, Aioria and Shaka engaged in a struggle, Shaka still had his eyes closed. Aioria was pushing himself as hard as he can.



That makes zero difference, Shaka was still using all of his Cosmos.



> *Shaka had his eyes closed* and Big J's scans even confirm this. I think it was stated that Shaka spends his time meditating to build up his cosmo and when he opens his eyes we see his full power. Leo wets himself at the thought of anyone fighting Shaka when he's standing up and has his eyes open, the warning he gave makes it obvious.



It makes zero difference, when Shaka opens his eyes he's more or less just bloodlusted. And Saga owned Aiolia and Shura without using his Cloth despite the latters having that advantage.

What is your point?



> Later on when bronze Saints reach Leo, Leo warns them to finish of Shaka before he opens his eyes so I guess this confirms this.



So what?



> TBQH I don't know who'd win this, the fight would be more even than most people think. Whoever wins will have to work for it very hard so how can you rank one below the other when they seem comparable. PIS would be Shaka not taking out Camus and Shura. Saga and Shaka should be above 2 mid-tier Saints. I remember Saga fighting multiple Gold Saints somewhere early on and I think he was stated as being the strongest Gold Saint unless that was an anime only statement.



Saga is the most powerful Gold Saint out of even the top tiers that are Shion, Dohko, Shaka, Aiolos and Kanon.



> Shaka, Saga, Kanon, Aiolos and Dohko and Shion are in the same tier even if not all of them are equal. Shion was a pope and Dohko was stated as being his equal. Kanon seems to be a weaker Saga and Shaka has already been explained. Aiolos was a potential candidate for pope and was'nt he called a Prodigy?



Almost all of the Gold Saints are geniuses or whatever. All of them became Gold Saints between the ages of 6 to 10. 

Dohko doesn't have the offensive power or broken techniques to compare to Shion, Saga or Shaka; Shion stated that Shaka has more refined or "divine" Cosmos than either him or Dohko, Saga is stronger than Shion and Aiolos. And called a God-Killer for a reaosn.


----------



## J (Sep 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> You didn't mention Saga nearly killing a fresh and healthy Milo after losing four of his senses to Shaka's Tenbu Horin.



I haven't even scratched the surface of Saga's actions in the Hades arc. There's so much gold in there. Besides, you already mentioned that.



Tranquil Fury said:


> tl;dr



Damn, never have I seen so much writing that ultimately amounts to nothing. Kahn never stopped a Galaxian Explosion, that was filler. It was three un-named energy blasts. What does it matter if Shaka had his eyes closed during the Sanctuary confrontation? Did you miss the part where Shaka said "if I make a false move, I'll die"? My point there was to show how a cloth-less Saga is faster than light. Do you know how huge that is? Do you know what he'd be like with his Gemini cloth on? Think about this before posting please.



Wade said:


> babble babble babble



Aikiji kuld beet Witebread lol xD xD


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 20, 2009)

BigJ said:


> This is meaningless babble.



Just answering to your own crap bub. If you bitch and moan after that, that´s your problem.



> I haven't brought up another dimension because of that. Read the argument before butting in please.



So you ignore disadvantages that Saga has in order to make him in a superior position in a fight against Shaka. Got it.



> Casual attacks destroyed that barrier and made him bleed, albeit just from his cheek. GE would shatter that easily.



What in holy hell make those attacks anything "casual"? While they didn´t shout their attacks, Shura and Camus obviously used their trademark attacks Excalibur and Diamond Dust, while Saga attacked with his cosmos. 3 Gold attacking at the same time is already kicking it into high gear. Even if Khan doesn't have enough defensife power against Galiaxian explosion, it sure as hell woulnd´t "break" easily.

And by the way Shaka never opened his eyes while using Khan, which would make it stronger.



> What part of incapacitating him "enough time for Saga to launch a GE" don't you get?



And what part of Saga completely failing to do that when he had 2 Gold Saint at his back when he fought Shaka didn´t you get?



> That's your opinion.



Thanks for the info, Captain obvious.

It an opinion however, based on facts. 

When Ikki used his illusion attack on Shaka when they fought in the Vrigo temple, it had absolutely 0 effect on him, in fact, the moment Ikki struck him with it, Shaka struck back at the same moment and Ikki was already affected by it without even realized.

Now when Saga and Ikki had a mental attack duel? 

They tied, they affected each other equally when they attacked each other. Saga himself said that they were evenly matched in mental attacks so they resumed beating the shit out of each other.

And sure enough, Saga was constantly affected by Shaka´s mental attacks when he was invading Sanctuary in the Hades arc. While he could dispel them when he eventually realized he was affected by them, he had to strike him from afar in order to prevent him doing that again.

And why didn´t he tried to use his mental attacks when he was busy fighting 2 gold Saints? Why did he used Another dimension when he could technically incapacitate him with an ilusion attack?

Because it would be more pointless to use than Another dimension, that´s why.

Shaka is the de fact illusion guy in Saint Seiya, Saga can´t do jack shit to him in that department.




> Actually no, no you haven't.



Wow, you´re not even trying anymore.



> So how does this hinder my position that Saga is stronger or equal to Aiolos? It helps my case, actually.



Jesus.

For the last time...

You said somewhere in the thread that it was mentioned that Saga was stronger than Aiolos.

This is wrong.

You also said that the Grand Pope is only chosen if he´s the strongest Gold Saint of them all.

This is also wrong.

I´m not discussing Aiolos vs Saga, i *never* even implied anything like that. I was always talking about the requisites for someone to be elected as a Pope, which you were wrong about.



> You also seem to forget that Saga caught Shion off-guard and without his cloth.



I didn´t mentioned it because that´s pointless. Shion was more than 240 years old, he wasn´t in any condition to fight anyone of Gold Saint caliber.

His extremely old age is yet another thing that shows that the Grand Pope needing to be the strongest of the Gold Saints, which i really don´t need to still be arguing since Mu clearly listed what a Gold Saint needs to have to become the Grand Pope.



> It makes zero difference, when Shaka opens his eyes he's more or less just bloodlusted. And Saga owned Aiolia and Shura without using his Cloth despite the latters having that advantage.
> 
> What is your point?



When Shaka opens his eyes, he´s bloodlusted?

Huh, no, it doesn´t do anything like that. 

Shaka closes his eyes in order to turn off one of his sense and accumulate unused cosmos, he´s actually hindering himself by doing this. when he opens his eyes, there´s a surge of cosmos making himself much more powerfull. Shaka never went full force against Aiolia in that fight. And neither did Aiolia for that matter.


----------



## J (Sep 20, 2009)

Another low tier gold saint makes an appearance, how exciting!



Deathbringerpt said:


> Just answering to your own crap bub. If you bitch and moan after that, that´s your problem.



You're a terrible poster.



> So you ignore disadvantages that Saga has in order to make him in a superior position in a fight against Shaka. Got it.



I'm ignoring another dimension because it won't kill Shaka and I haven't even scratched the surface of Saga's actions in Hades. Which won't be necessary anymore.



> What in holy hell make those attacks anything "casual"? While they didn´t shout their attacks, Shura and Camus obviously used their trademark attacks Excalibur and Diamond Dust, while Saga attacked with his cosmos. 3 Gold attacking at the same time is already kicking it into high gear. Even if Khan doesn't have enough defensife power against Galiaxian explosion, it sure as hell woulnd´t "break" easily.



Who cares, the point is kahn ain't stopping GE.



> And by the way Shaka never opened his eyes while using Khan, which would make it stronger.



Opening his eyes only allows for a momentary boost. Not that it matters.



> And what part of Saga completely failing to do that when he had 2 Gold Saint at his back when he fought Shaka didn´t you get?



Did you even read the same manga I did? How do you not see that was all plot? 



> Thanks for the info, Captain obvious.
> It an opinion however, based on facts.



Doesn't bring anything to this discussion so...



> When Ikki used his illusion attack on Shaka when they fought in the Vrigo temple, it had absolutely 0 effect on him, in fact, the moment Ikki struck him with it, Shaka struck back at the same moment and Ikki was already affected by it without even realized.



Ikki's is a very low form of the demonic emperor fist.



> Now when Saga and Ikki had a mental attack duel?
> They tied, they affected each other equally when they attacked each other. Saga himself said that they were evenly matched in mental attacks so they resumed beating the shit out of each other.



Ahahahahaha, no. Ikki got schooled. The only reason he was able to wake up from it was that Saga told him to hurt his arm. Later Ikki even said "the demonic emperor first is frightening, had you not told me to hurt myself I would've decapitated Seiya for sure". 



> And sure enough, Saga was constantly affected by Shaka´s mental attacks when he was invading Sanctuary in the Hades arc. While he could dispel them when he eventually realized he was affected by them, he had to strike him from afar in order to prevent him doing that again.



You're totally missing the point. Which I'm not surprised. I'm not saying they'll engage in a mental duel. I'm saying how an emperor fist would incapacitate him long enough, whether it's a millisecond or whatever, for Saga to finish up.



> And why didn´t he tried to use his mental attacks when he was busy fighting 2 gold Saints? Why did he used Another dimension when he could technically incapacitate him with an ilusion attack?



What part of plot demanded that don't you get? Holy shit man, are you this naive or just trolling?



> Because it would be more pointless to use than Another dimension, that´s why.
> Shaka is the de fact illusion guy in Saint Seiya, Saga can´t do jack shit to him in that department.



I don't even know why I'm still replying to you...



> Wow, you´re not even trying anymore.



lol



> Jesus.
> For the last time...
> You said somewhere in the thread that it was mentioned that Saga was stronger than Aiolos.



Which I later conceded...



> You also said that the Grand Pope is only chosen if he´s the strongest Gold Saint of them all.



No, I said he's the strongest person in Sanctuary. Not that strength was the only requirement. 



> I´m not discussing Aiolos vs Saga, i *never* even implied anything like that. I was always talking about the requisites for someone to be elected as a Pope.



All of which I'm aware of. So this was pointless.



> I didn´t mentioned it because that´s pointless. Shion was more than 240 years old, he wasn´t in any condition to fight anyone of Gold Saint caliber.



Which is why he was retiring and looking for a new Pope...



> His extremely old age is yet another thing that shows that the Grand Pope needing to be the strongest of the Gold Saints, which i really don´t need to still be arguing since Mu clearly listed what a Gold Saint needs to have to become the Grand Pope.



Which is why he was looking for a new Pope, one that would lead them into the next holy wars. But whatever, this was all a misunderstanding.


----------



## Wade (Sep 20, 2009)

Another dimension is badass though.


----------



## J (Sep 20, 2009)

Indeed it is my good man, indeed it is.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 20, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Another low tier gold saint makes an appearance, how exciting!



Hey look, more self gratifying mental masturbation! 

I mean, you just called me a low tier gold saint!

On a Saint Seiya thread!

You´re fucking hardcore.

Like a 12 year old kid in the internet.



> You're a terrible poster.



Oh, got offended again? That vagina of yours must be really sensitive.



> I'm ignoring another dimension because it won't kill Shaka and I haven't even scratched the surface of Saga's actions in Hades. Which won't be necessary anymore.



Wow and you even confirm it.

*"I don´t count his disadvantages against Shaka so that he only has advantages against him!"*

Great fucking argument. 



> Who cares, the point is kahn ain't stopping GE.



And it´s also not killing Shaka by a long shot, Khan has a good enough defense to enable Shaka to counter Saga´s biggest attack. And alone, Saga can´t do shit against Shaka´s greatest attack.



> Opening his eyes only allows for a momentary boost. *Not that it matters*.



Of course it matters, Shaka cosmos explodes when he opens his eyes if he did it when his Khan was defending against a GE, it wouldn´t brake it.



> Did you even read the same manga I did? How do you not see that was all plot?



Oh wow, the plot defense again. nice.

You know else the plot did?

*Every single fucking thing that ever happened in the series.*

Shaka only beat them with his Tenbu Horin, if he didn´t had that technique he would have been killed. 

But in the end, there is nothing that Saga can do against it alone. Period.

Stop beating around the bushes and start taking that fucking fight into consideration if you wanna keep continuing this mess of a discussion.

Because like The Doctor said plot argument is a 2 edge sword. Shaka could have used Tenbu Horin right at the beginning and won the fight.



> Doesn't bring anything to this discussion so...



Exactly like your petty insults so join the club, pal.



> Ahahahahaha, no. Ikki got schooled. The only reason he was able to wake up from it was that Saga told him to hurt his arm.* Later Ikki even said "the demonic emperor first is frightening, had you not told me to hurt myself I would've decapitated Seiya for sure".*



And in the *very next panel* Saga said they were evenly matched in mental attacks. Read the manga.

Saga is still worse in illusions than Shaka.



> You're totally missing the point. Which I'm not surprised. I'm not saying they'll engage in a mental duel. I'm saying how an emperor fist would incapacitate him long enough, whether it's a millisecond or whatever, for Saga to finish up.



Saga can't kill Shaka in one hit. No chance in hell. There is absolutely no conveniently, convoluted situation that you can come up that makes Saga suddenly superior to Shaka from what´ve we have seen in the manga.



> What part of plot demanded that don't you get? Holy shit man, are you this naive or just trolling?



And yet again the "Plot did it" argument. Oh boy.



> I don't even know why I'm still replying to you...



Right back at yah, you barely can hold up an argument, much less bring a decent reason without ignoring canon events that go against your opinion but not ignoring canon events that back your opinion.

It's like junior high all over again.



> Which is why he was retiring and looking for a new Pope...



The Grand Pope main function is to lead and command, he´s not a fighter first and foremost, even if he is a Gold Saint.

He was retiring because, what do you know, he was old. You need fresh blood in your army when you´re in the verge of fighting Hades.



> *All of which I'm aware of.* So this was pointless.



If you did, you wouldn´t have brought up the Aiolos /Saga comparison in that part of my post.

Nice try though.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2009)

Saga's best attack is Another Dimension not Galaxian Explosion.

And hey, Tenbu Horin is so impressive let's stand around and talk about using a forbidden technique for the Gold Saints like the Athena Exclamation, while Shaka takes away our senses.

Totally makes sense, absolutely perfect sense. And I don't buy that bullshit about Shion being 241 years old therefore he's weak when he had the same boon from Athena that Dohko did.

Also Saga was routinely breaking Shaka and Kanon's illusions in order, constantly and consecutively in the Temple of Cancer and the Temple of Gemini.

So no he isn't worse at illusions than Shaka is.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 20, 2009)

Shion did not have that boon, he would'nt have surprised by Dohko then and Dohko would'nt have had to explain how he turned young again.  Dohko was given the gift and the mission not Shion. But then you're the one who said Shaka opening his eyes does nothing other than blood lust him when he already has a tech for that.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Shion did not have that boon, he would'nt have surprised by Dohko then and Dohko would'nt have had to explain how he turned young again.



Misopethamenos was given to both Shion and Dohko. Why do you think both of them are over 240 years old?

The only difference is that Dohko had that ability to surpress his heart beat and stay as old master "Roshi" to conserve his Cosmos.  



> Dohko was given the gift and the mission not Shion. But then you're the one who said Shaka opening his eyes does nothing other than blood lust him when he already has a tech for that.



He's gets a temporary boost in his Cosmos. That's Shaka's limitations, not Saga's.

Your the one who claimed that Kanon was as strong as Saga. 

Anyway let's compare: Shion used a thought to break Mu's best techniques, whose a mid-tier Gold Saint. Before that, Saga casually blocked a strong Cosmos blast from Mu without even trying.

And there's still him mind-raping and blitzing two other Gold Saints like Aiolia and Shura without his Gold Cloth. And beating them easily at that. 

Saga's also more powerful than Aiolos and Kanon as well as Dohko. Genromaken would've either paralyzed Shaka long enough for a proper Another Dimension to be warped into his body or being obliterated by a full powered Galaxian Explosion.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 20, 2009)

> Totally makes sense, absolutely perfect sense. And I don't buy that bullshit about Shion being 241 years old therefore he's weak when he had the same boon from Athena that Dohko did.



He didn´t get the Misophetamenos like Dohko, Shion is a Lemurian, he can live for hundreds of years.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2009)

Since I don't read Spanish, when in the anime is this mentioned by Mu or Shion?

Either way it doesn't detract from the fact that Saga was merely a 14 year old without his Gold Cloth when he killed Shion.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> Misopethamenos was given to both Shion and Dohko. Why do you think both of them are over 240 years old?



Dohko was the only one who got the gift, where did he mention Shion getting it?



> The only difference is that Dohko had that ability to surpress his heart beat and stay as old master "Roshi" to conserve his Cosmos



No, the tech alters the heart beat rate. Shion states that Dohko was old and no longer as powerful as he was in his prime. You're ignoring the actual statements from Dohko and Shion.



> He's gets a temporary boost in his Cosmos. That's Shaka's limitations, not Saga's.



But he gets stronger.



> Your the one who claimed that Kanon was as strong as Saga.



Due to faulty memory but I conceeded.


----------



## J (Sep 20, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hey look, more self gratifying mental masturbation!
> I mean, you just called me a low tier gold saint!
> On a Saint Seiya thread!
> You?re fucking hardcore.
> ...



A great man once said: "deathbringerpt, you're a terrible poster". It still holds true to this day...



> Wow and you even confirm it.
> *"I don?t count his disadvantages against Shaka so that he only has advantages against him!"*
> Great fucking argument.



You have the mental aptitude of a toddler. I said I'm not bringing AD to this discussion as it would not help my argument. Why would I deliberately weaken my own points? 



> And it?s also not killing Shaka by a long shot, Khan has a good enough defense to enable Shaka to counter Saga?s biggest attack. And alone, Saga can?t do shit against Shaka?s greatest attack.



Except you have no proof of this barring your obsession with Shaka-kun's money-maker. Three generic blasts were enough to break through and make him bleed. It's not holding against GE. That's fact.



> Of course it matters, Shaka cosmos explodes when he opens his eyes if he did it when his Khan was defending against a GE, it wouldn?t brake it.



And if you were smarter you wouldn't be making inane half-assed "arguments". See how that works?



> Oh wow, the plot defense again. nice.
> You know else the plot did?
> *Every single fucking thing that ever happened in the series.*
> Shaka only beat them with his Tenbu Horin, if he didn?t had that technique he would have been killed.



We're debating as if these guys are right in front of each other. Bloodlusted. Ready to jump as soon as someone yells "fight!". How you still manage to miss that is bewildering.



> But in the end, there is nothing that Saga can do against it alone. Period.



This is not an argument.



> Stop beating around the bushes and start taking that fucking fight into consideration if you wanna keep continuing this mess of a discussion.
> Because like The Doctor said plot argument is a 2 edge sword. Shaka could have used Tenbu Horin right at the beginning and won the fight.



People don't know how plot shield works it seems...



> Exactly like your petty insults so join the club, pal.



lol



> And in the *very next panel* Saga said they were evenly matched in mental attacks. Read the manga.



So let's see, a technique that allows you to make someone physically harm oneself or someone else against a technique that only makes illusions. I wouldn't call that even.



> Saga is still worse in illusions than Shaka.



Who cares. This is not the point. I've already stated that like 5 times. Hell, TWF put it nice and simple even.



> Saga can't kill Shaka in one hit. No chance in hell.



Hey Milo, remember that time you almost got one-shotted by a GE launched from a severely weakened Saga? Good times, good times...



> There is absolutely no conveniently, convoluted situation that you can come up that makes Saga suddenly superior to Shaka from what?ve we have seen in the manga.



I love how you keep ignoring that big post of mine right in the middle of the page.



> And yet again the "Plot did it" argument. Oh boy.



"Terrible poster".



> Right back at yah, you barely can hold up an argument, much less bring a decent reason without ignoring canon events that go against your opinion but not ignoring canon events that back your opinion.



You have not made a single good point in this thread. All you do is argue from personal belief. 



> It's like junior high all over again.



So you actually went to school?

Ah, that was uncalled for, J. You're right, I'm ashamed...



> The Grand Pope main function is to lead and command, he?s not a fighter first and foremost, even if he is a Gold Saint.
> He was retiring because, what do you know, he was old. You need fresh blood in your army when you?re in the verge of fighting Hades.



The Pope is the strongest physically, mentally, and whatnot. That was stated in the Sanctuary arc. But like I said, this is just preaching to the choir at this point so...



> If you did, you wouldn?t have brought up the Aiolos /Saga comparison in that part of my post.
> Nice try though.



Nope, I misunderstood what you said. That's all.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Dohko was the only one who got the gift, where did he mention Shion getting it?



I'm still waiting for evidence to hear this first.



> No, the tech alters the heart beat rate. Shion states that Dohko was old and no longer as powerful as he was in his prime. You're ignoring the actual statements from Dohko and Shion.



Which conserves his Cosmos as well.



> But he gets stronger.



Temporarily stronger.

Which still doesn't put him on a prime Shion or Saga's levels. 

Shaka's best fight is the three on one Gold Saint ordeal which is mostly PIS.



> Due to faulty memory but I conceeded.



Ok.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> Since I don't read Spanish, when in the anime is this mentioned by Mu or Shion?



Shion had no idea that Dohko received the Misophetamenos when he revealed it, only Dohko and Athena knew of it.

And the Databook says that the Lemurians (The guys with the dots on their heads which includes Shion, Mu and Kiki) who originally created the Saint Cloths can live much longer than a regular human. That´s why Shion was still alive in the modern age and looked like a normal human and not a shriveled plum like Dohko, who still aged despite received the Misophetamenos from Athena.

So in conclusion, Shion didn´t received Athena´s blessing because he didn´t need it.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2009)

That's fine but what episode is this stated in?


----------



## J (Sep 20, 2009)

How do you geniuses not realize that Shion not getting the misophetamenos or whatever is actually a point against him? That'd mean he probably didn't get as weak as Dhoko did in those 230 years. Common sense really.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 20, 2009)

Found it, Volume 20 or so.

Dohko: Yes, 243 years ago when the previous Holy War finished, you and I were to receive a mission. You were to be the pope and I was to guard the tower. But as I said Athen gifted me with Misopethamenos and my heart has only beat 100,000 times per year.

Shion: What? Impossible? That's the average number of beats per day! then...

Dohko: Yes those 243 years have only been 243 days for me!

Shion: She granted that to Dohko?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> That's fine but what episode is this stated in?



Hell if remember the exact episode/chapter. Just see the part of the manga or the episode (Hades Sanctuary arc) where Dohko releases the Misophetamenos.

The Lemurian info is only on the databook though.

Edit:Well, Tranquil Fury took care of that.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2009)

Where are you guys getting these volumes when only up to volume 15 is available on Mangahelpers?

edit: Unless these are kazanbans and have all of Saint Seiya?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 20, 2009)

Hum....i bought them. Databook too. That usually helps. =P


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> Where are you guys getting these volumes when only up to volume 15 is available on Mangahelpers?
> 
> edit: Unless these are kazanbans and have all of Saint Seiya?



Outskirts Trading Post, Id uploaded the Hades arc manga and also the anime and movies.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2009)

Id's links for the anime don't work anymore.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 20, 2009)

What about his pimping project? He has links to Saint seiya fan does'nt he.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2009)

Most of those sites only have the Hades Sanctuary and Hades Inferno OVAs.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 20, 2009)

You'll have to ask Nihilus then.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't need links for the anime I want MQ/HQ volume raws.


----------



## J (Sep 20, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Here's my comprehensive list of the tiers in the original SS (power-wise obviously):
> 
> 1) Saga, Aiolos
> 2) Shaka, Dhoko, Shion, Aiolia, Kanon
> ...



It's kinda funny how this arguably holds true even though I came up with it in like 2 minutes.

Anybody got a proper rebuttal to my "Saga's faster than light" post? 

And I wouldn't use the anime for debates, TWF-kun. The anime truly fucked up the story. Probably the reason why I loathe the Poseidon arc so much.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2009)

Milo, you look kind of cool.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## J (Sep 20, 2009)

It's not like Saga had lost four senses, had taken a full blast of lightning plasma, 14 scarlet needles, his cosmos had ran out from using AE and a handful of powerful blasts such as the one he launched against Kanon and Shaka, some backlash from AE, and a crappy gold-cloth look-alike...


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2009)

The Gemini Surplice is weaker than the actual Gemini Gold Cloth right?


----------



## J (Sep 20, 2009)

That's what I'd say. Seeing as how in those very scans you posted there the thing is cracked and missing pieces while gold cloths take GEs and excaliburs and remain like new. How would removing your senses break one? It makes no sense.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2009)

Kuramada wanking Shaka.


----------



## J (Sep 20, 2009)

I love that when shit gets serious people run away from the argument. People act as if your favorite character turns out to be shit then that reflects your own self-worth. On the internet no less.

We should just move on to better things. Like bashing that garbage known as ND. I'm thinking about starting LC. It couldn't possibly be worse than ND, right?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2009)

> I love that when shit gets serious people run away from the argument. People act as if your favorite character turns out to be shit then that reflects your own self-worth. On the internet no less.



1) "Shit" never got "serious", trust me.

2) Shaka isn´t my favorite character, not by a long shot. Doesn´t change my opinion about his place in the Gold Saint power ladder though. Stop trying to make this personal by invoking self worth. It never was in any way.

3) I originally told Demon Soichiro to make this thread to discuss SS like normal people, and we all know that we aren´t going to change either one´s opinions. And if the discussion was good, i wouldn´t mind continuing it. But it´s not good, far from that. It´s actually pretty terrible. 

You were aggressive and hostile the moment people started disagreeing with you and you soon enough started to resort to insults left and right .

I'm tired dealing with your infantile ego bullshit, i've should have done what The Doctor did and left this discussion much, much sooner. I'm done.

----


The Spoilers for ND 18 are out.

Virgo Shijima senses Athena arriving at their time period and tells Capricorn Izo and Taurus Ox to simply wait for her arrival.

Ikki arrives and proceeds to completely own the Sattelite that beat shun. Ikki claims that her arrow didn´t do anything against him because Shun´s cosmos managed to severely damage it. He beats her but lets her live. All in all pretty dull really.

Meanwhile Athena and Hecate arrive at a gigantic lake where they will finally meet Chronos, the God of time.

Ok chapter, nothing special. I personally can´t wait to see how Chronos looks, we´re finally seeing more Gods in Saint Seiya and that´s awesome.

Edit: There´s already fanart of the Sattelite.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 21, 2009)

Hell yeah, sounds like a decent chapter. We can finally see the God of Time.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 22, 2009)

Just saw the spoilers for Lost Canvas 150, gotta love how Shiori changes Sylphid's Annihilation flap into a poison related attack to enable Dohko to get an easy kill. What the hell.

The was Dohko killed him was fucking awesome. Spinebreaking awesome.

And there?s a Callisto fanart already too:


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 22, 2009)

Fanart already out this quick eh?.


----------



## Fang (Sep 22, 2009)

Where are the current links of Next Dimension chapters?


----------



## J (Sep 22, 2009)

Those are some homosexual sets y'all are wearin'. Way to turn Rhadamanthys into a little bitch, TWF. *negs*

Also, you're better off not reading ND anyway. Nothing happened at all. You'll find the links at mangahelpers. Spanish and Portuguese only though.


----------



## Fang (Sep 22, 2009)

It's a trio thing. Nihilus is Minos, I got Aiacos and Grimmjow got Rhadamanthys.

Looking back at that fight I realized I actually hate Ikki more than Seiya or Shun. Also are all the fucking chapters for ND only seven pages long or something?

Is it better than Lost Canvas? I tried reading the first chapter and just got pissed off at how fucking boring it was.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 22, 2009)

Had a better time with ND than I did with Lost Canvas 

Which should be translated in English more often


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 22, 2009)

DA-Anime even fucked up the opening titles


----------



## Fang (Sep 22, 2009)

Does Basilisk actually get to show off more in Lost Canvas?

And is Queen a dude? Looking at the RAWs he seemed to have bigger tits than Athena.


----------



## J (Sep 22, 2009)

I didn't read anything barring the chapters with the demon from Kanon Island. Gee, who could that be...

I'll start LC when I get some free time.


----------



## Fang (Sep 22, 2009)

My comment about Queen was from the original manga. When the three of them do their last attack on Shiryuu.


----------



## J (Sep 22, 2009)

Shura with boobs


----------



## Fang (Sep 22, 2009)

Ikki you look cool.


----------



## J (Sep 22, 2009)

Where'd you get them raws?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2009)

TWF said:


> Ikki you look cool.



He´ll be alot cooler in a couple of pages after that.



> And is Queen a dude? Looking at the RAWs he seemed to have bigger tits than Athena.



His armor has tits, but he´s a dude. Which makes him a transvestite, pretty menacing huh?

And the first ND chapters are only 8 pages long, can´t remember when they stop having those numbers but yeah those are boring as hell.


----------



## Wade (Sep 23, 2009)

Aiolos and Aiolia are equal and Casios is stronger than Shiryu and Shun.


----------



## J (Sep 23, 2009)

Wade said:


> Aiolos and Aiolia are equal and Casios is stronger than Shiryu and Shun.



Nah dude. It goes something like this: Shaka >>>>>> Aioliouous? Aiolia>>=Mu ///> Kiki > Shaka (again) > Saga > Casios > Bronze Saints

----------------------------------------

So I was looking through that thread in the OBD TWF made. I'll respond here since I'm too shy to venture into the devil's playground i.e. OBD:



Tranquil Fury said:


> This is going in circles, okay I reread some of the fights with Radhamanthys in the manga. He beat Cancer and Pisces with ease, took on 2 8th sense users who should have been mid-Tier Gold Saints though their attacks were felt.



To my knowledge the 8th sense doesn't do anything but allow you to transcend life and death. It doesn't give you a cosmos boost. So then you argue how Rhadamanthys beat two gold saints without even moving, the same two gold saints that Mu had to use his best attack on. Now, Rhadamanthys and Garuda should be relatively close in strength and therefore he should've handled them just as easily. See how you're hurting your point here?



> If Garuda is faster and stronger than Radhamanthys then he should take this, Aries stills has a chance depending on how effective his attacks will be.



Rhadamanthys is the strongest judge specter.



> BTW what are the judges doing in your sig? I should get one of the Gold Saints like that.



I want in. We can use this:


I'm joking btw.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 23, 2009)

BigJ said:


> To my knowledge the 8th sense doesn't do anything but allow you to transcend life and death. It doesn't give you a cosmos boost. So then you argue how Rhadamanthys beat two gold saints without even moving, the same two gold saints that Mu had to use his best attack on. Now, Rhadamanthys and Garuda should be relatively close in strength and therefore he should've handled them just as easily. See how you're hurting your point here?



Should'nt unlocking a new sense boost your cosmo? I was always under the impression it was so . Anyway, Radha has fought with 2 Gold Saint opponents on more than one occassion. That is upper Mid-Tier at bare min.



> Rhadamanthys is the strongest judge specter



I always felt so but think it's Minos. He's more broken too but Radhamanthys is my fav Judge.



> I want in. We can use this:
> 
> 
> I'm joking btw.



Oh lol, don't want to imagine how that will end up.


----------



## J (Sep 23, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Should'nt unlocking a new sense boost your cosmo? I was always under the impression it was so .



Apparently it's the other way around. Losing a sense makes your 7th sense, and thus cosmos, stronger. The 8th sense was not explained other than the whole life-and-death mumbo-jumbo and is therefore useless in VS debates.



> Anyway, Radha has fought with 2 Gold Saint opponents on more than one occassion. That is upper Mid-Tier at bare min.



Those gold saints were all weakened in both instances as they were near Hades' castle.



> I always felt so but think it's Minos. He's more broken too but Radhamanthys is my fav Judge.



Minos' puppet-master bs was countered by ice-princess Hyoga. Ikki broke through his marionette with his "feathers". Rad-man took a barrage of meteors from Seiya, the string of death or whatever that fruit Orpheus used, and a GE from Kanon and still stood up. Kanon had to sacrifice himself to beat him.

In my scale here:

1) Saga, Aiolos
2) Shaka, Dhoko, Shion, Aiolia, Kanon
3) Mu, Shura, Camus, Milo
4) Aldebaran, Deathmask, Aphrodite

I'd put all three judges between 3 and 2. Therefore the winner of this match is Aiacos on power-scaling alone. 

Also, The Doctor is wrong yet again.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 24, 2009)

Link to thread.


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

Dude, that avatar...Shura would be ashamed...

Here ya go: [Hitode]​_Princess​_Lover​_-​_10​_(uncensored)​_[17B60DF6].avi


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 24, 2009)

Not really.

Thanks.


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

Shura is the one man who matches Saga in greatness. Definitely the best out of G.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 24, 2009)

It's not a bad avy.

I agree.



A Saga fan I see.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









​


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

I still don't know who this is.



Grimmjow said:


> A Saga fan I see.



Saga is the best. It could also be that I'm a Gemini...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 24, 2009)

That's Shaka


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

Bahahahahahaha. It figures. Oh Shaka how I loathe thee.

Also, nice sig. I approve.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm an Aries lol.

Btw, Don't be scared of the OBD. It's not as bad as it use to be. I looked over you post.

Go make a good debate.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 24, 2009)

:ho


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

I was joking about the OBD thing. I'm a condescending ass. If you look a few pages back you'd see. 

Also I'll start LC this weekend. Hopefully that dude in my avatar fights the 18th century version of Rhadamanthys. Unless he's already done so. Or one of them's died. Don't spoil me if you guys have read LC.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 24, 2009)

I gotcha.

Lol, spoiler no spoiling.



Rofl, Not a Shaka fan?


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

Quoting myself from this thread:



BigJ said:


> My favorite gold saints are (in order):
> 
> Saga
> Kanon
> ...



Also here's undeniable proof that Saga > Shaka: toxic

Wait, is there both a Kanon AND a Saga incarnation in LC?


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't like Shaka. I wasn't starting a Shaka > statement.


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

I know. I was just showing you my "love" for the guy. Who's your favorite then? Shura?


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 24, 2009)

Shura
Rhadamanthys
Aiacos
Saga
Death Mask
Milo
Mu
Camus
Aiolia
Aphrodite
Shaka
Aldebran




On that note Goodnight.


----------



## The Big G (Sep 24, 2009)

Ikki pwns all!


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Shura
> Rhadamanthys
> Aiacos
> Saga
> ...



I assume you ranked the judge specters above gold saints because of LC? Interesting.



The Big G said:


> Ikki pwns all!



He didn't even show up in ND 17


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2009)

I heard movie 3 was the best Saint Seiya movie.


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

I heard Hyperion has the power to invoke nothing...

Movie 3 was cool. I like the Lucifer one as well. Don't remember much of them. I didn't like Overture though...


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2009)

Tentacle raping Saori.


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

You say that as if it were a bad thing.


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2009)

It was interesting, I'm surprised there wasn't a huge backlash over Lucifer burning the Bible though.

When the Stardust Crusaders OVA of Part III from JJBA were animated from the manga, muslims got pissed when Dio Brando started to mock the Quran.


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

Muslims are always pissed off though. Lucifer burning a bible is not surprising at all given that he is, you know, the ultimate evil. If it were another character then maybe they would've said something.

LOL. Dio the world Brando is a pretty cool guy. He lost by getting punched in the leg? I want my money back.

Also The Doctor vs TWF: the battle of the titans.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 24, 2009)

> Wait, is there both a Kanon AND a Saga incarnation in LC?



Not that i remember, no. Just 1 guy.



TWF said:


> I heard movie 3 was the best Saint Seiya movie.



Whoa, whoa, whoa. 

It sucked. Hard.

Really Fucking hard.

And they deleted the Bible burning page in someplaces or whatever but it wasnt a big deal, that JJBA deal was because of one of the characters was just reading the Coran. That´s enough for a shitstorm for them, it´s not really the same thing.

Anyway Tenkai is by far the best movie IMO, mostly because it stays from the formula of all the past movies and it advances the plot. Plus the fights and the music are kickass.

Well, it´s not canon nowadays but you get my point.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 24, 2009)

I liked Overture the best, wish the Seiya and Apollo fight was cut off when it got good. I want to see them fight in ND, they must. Also Apollo is win.

_Our fate is to disappear forever from this world.
But please, before that, I would like you to show the whole world…..
The proof that that during this time, on this earth we were here!
The proof that there once ware proud warriors
Who didn’t fear the Gods, but faced them…_


----------



## Wade (Sep 24, 2009)

Aiolos got one shotted by Saga. I would say his brother Aiolia is stronger.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 24, 2009)

I didn't say all that now. I just like the Judges alot.


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa.
> 
> It sucked. Hard.
> 
> ...



3 was Abel, 4 was with Lucifer.



> Anyway Tenkai is by far the best movie IMO, mostly because it stays from the formula of all the past movies and it advances the plot. Plus the fights and the music are kickass.
> 
> Well, it?s not canon nowadays but you get my point.



Emo Seiya is not fun. And the fights with Odyessus were pretty badly done.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 24, 2009)

> 3 was Abel, 4 was with Lucifer.



Since they pretty much play the same, it´s kinda hard to make them together.

I kid, i kid. It was kinda different.

Either way, yeah, the Abel movie is better than the Lucifer one. Slightly.

I don´t really like any of the 4 movies



> Emo Seiya is not fun.



Emo?

You´re kidding me right?

He bitched and moaned in the first sequences of the movie sure but  when he met Icarus for the first time, he kept going forward in full gear getting his shit kicked over and over again for a full 30 minutes of the movie. And when Athena took his curse away, he was kicking ass left and right with a grin on his face.



> And the fights with Odyessus were pretty badly done.



Sorry, the Tenkai fights were the best fights in the franchise for me.

When Odysseus transforms Seiya´s meteors and turns it into a comet, throwing it against Seiya blowing his ass? 

And when he combines Shiry´s and Hyoga attacks into one and freezes both of them?

That shit was awesome.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 24, 2009)

Sam, can you link me to the SS tier-list?


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2009)

Seiya was bitching and whinning the whole time till he got to Artemesis and Apollo.

And Odyessus loss was what bothered me. And the Abel movie was absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 24, 2009)

He was moaning? He just wanted to move faster to athena and never gave up. Odyessus got taken out by Hyuga and Shiryu though they got KO'd.



> Sorry, the Tenkai fights were the best fights in the franchise for me.
> 
> When Odysseus transforms Seiya´s meteors and turns it into a comet, throwing it against Seiya blowing his ass?
> 
> ...



This, excellent use of Telekenesis in that fight.


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2009)

Seiya has always been a whinny bitch.


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

Wade said:


> Aiolos got one shotted by Saga. I would say his brother Aiolia is stronger.



Well you're partially right. It was not explicitly shown but you can say that Saga more than likely mortally wounded Aiolos during their little confrontation. Just look at that scan I posted a while ago: a cloth-less Saga hurt Aiolia with a casual blast. Also that's not a clear indication of their power seeing as how Saga is much stronger than Aiolia himself. So uh, yeah...



Grimmjow said:


> I didn't say all that now. I just like the Judges alot.



I'm not sure what you're trying to say here...



Grimmjow said:


> Sam, can you link me to the SS tier-list?



Is there such a thing?


Also, the Overture movie was terrible. I thought that the animation was subpar, especially for its time. The attacks didn't have any carry-through. What I mean by this is that you only saw the beginning and the end of said attacks. The fights were bad. The ending was utter fecal matter. I don't care what anyone says, the ending was shit, and you all know it. Also lol at "plot progression".


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 24, 2009)

It is just how it sounds. You just assumed I said the Judges > all when all I said was I like the Judges alot.



There's a tier list for everything.


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2009)

For the Gold Saints:

Top Tiers: Saga/Shion
High Tiers: Shaka/Aiolos/Dohko
Middle Tiers: Mu/Aiolia/Kanon/Deathmask/Camus/Shura/*Orphee* (based off Cosmos, not his Cloth)
Low Tiers: Aphrodite/Milo/Alderbaran

For Specters:

Top Tiers: Rhadamanthys/Aiacos/Minos
High Tiers: Valentine/Sylpid/Gordon/Queen
Mid Tiers: Charon/Rune/Papuya/Pharoh


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

I didn't say you ranked them above ALL gold saints. So it is you who is mistaken. I said you more than likely ranked them so high due to LC seeing as how, barring Rad-man, no other specter was prominently shown in the original.

Prove it.


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2009)

According to a bunch of Lost Canvas fans, the Judge of Hell incarnation in the 18th Century for Garuda is suppose to be a top tier Gold Saint level even though he use to be a former Silver Saint.


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

TWF said:


> For the Gold Saints:
> 
> Top Tiers: Saga/Shion
> High Tiers: Shaka/Aiolos/Dohko
> ...



I assume this is from personal belief?



TWF said:


> According to a bunch of Lost Canvas fans, the Judge of Hell incarnation in the 18th Century for Garuda is suppose to be a top tier Gold Saint level even though he use to be a former Silver Saint.



Yeah yeah I know. Saint of cups. It matters not as LC isn't cannon. He was a friend of Shion and Dhoko's though, that much is certain.


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2009)

my belief is that milo is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), plus all the guy does is try to finger you to death anyway 

and I consider Deathmask soul fucking your ass to hell to be better than him anyway

edit: i forgot about camus


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

LOL terrible list is terrible...

Also, Saga looks slightly less gayer than usual in that set of yours (well according to G, anyway). I kinda like the overall character designs of LC.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 24, 2009)

I wouldn't rank them off of LC in the first. I haven't read too much it.

No Shura Sam?


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2009)

Shura is mid-tier too, Dani.


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> I wouldn't rank them off of LC in the first. I haven't read too much it.



So it's all about looks then...interesting...



> No Shura Sam?



Terrible list is terrible.


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2009)

its fantastic you barbarian


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 24, 2009)

Some LC Saints have new attacks like Cancer and Pisces.


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

TWF said:


> its fantastic you barbarian



You don't deserve to have Saga as your set. Here's something more appropriate for you: 
Not The End, Yet.
Not The End, Yet.




Tranquil Fury said:


> Some LC Saints have new attacks like Cancer and Pisces.



Well, that might have to do with the fact that, you know, they're completely different people...


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol at going by looks.

I thought you were saying bottom bottom tier Sam. I was heart broken.

I play on re-reading the Original maybe find some battle threads.


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm going to make you a Jabu set


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Lol at going by looks.








> I thought you were saying bottom bottom tier Sam. I was heart broken.



TWF wouldn't know power tiers if it bit 'im in the ass 



> I play on re-reading the Original maybe find some battle threads.



LOL. No one posts in SS threads other than TWF and The Doctor.



TWF said:


> I'm going to make you a Jabu set



Don't sass me boy.


----------



## Sin (Sep 24, 2009)

What the heck is going on here 

This thread is active?


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2009)

My list is absolutely canonical:

- Milo is bottom tier
- Milo is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
- Camus was forgotten


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

Why the Milo hate? He's not as big a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) as say Shaka and Mu and Aphrodite. 

You also forgot Shura lol


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 24, 2009)

When it comes to avys I like them to look artistic J lol.

Lol J.

I'll be the third person.


Sin, I want that chibi. 150x150?


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2009)

Milo talks big and is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

more so than Mu or Shaka

and I forgot Shura because of Camus


----------



## Sin (Sep 24, 2009)

I agree with Fangy's tier list for the most part, except I think either Dohko and Saga should be swapped or Dohko added to be on par with Shion.


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> When it comes to avys I like them to look artistic J lol.



There is such a thing as bad art, however 



> I'll be the third person.



LOL



TWF said:


> Milo talks big and is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



He's just loyal. But he's also a dumbass.



> more so than Mu or Shaka



I respectfully disagree.



> and I forgot Shura because of Camus



LOL what the hell is that?


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2009)

His attacks aren't broken enough or powerful enough to contend with Starlight Extinction from Shion or match Saga's Galaxian Explosion or Another Dimension.

Like I said most of the time Dohko gets placed as a high tier Gold Saint is because of his experience and skill rather than actual power. Hell Infinity Break is more powerful than anything Dohko has shown by a 14 year old Aiolos.

edit: that's Giorno Giovanni from a random ass paint drawing I made.

and Milo is still a weakling.


----------



## Sin (Sep 24, 2009)

Dohko also has fantastic hair


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

This is what a real list looks like, Fangy 



BigJ said:


> 1) Saga, Aiolos
> 2) Shaka, Dhoko, Shion, Aiolia, Kanon
> 3) Mu, Shura, Camus, Milo
> 4) Aldebaran, Deathmask, Aphrodite



Also GioGio is a fruit. Too lazy to start JJBA though.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 24, 2009)

Jeanne never made my Shura chibi.



Yeah, there is bad art lol.


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2009)

He would've been better if he fought as the midget Roshi.

edit: your list sucks Aiolos is no way stronger than a prime Shion. 

and yeah Giogio sucks, so does Part 5 of JJBA to begin with.

Josuke and Joseph is where its at.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 24, 2009)

What's this? Sin is here too? Well it's been a while.


----------



## Sin (Sep 24, 2009)

Pope Shion would molest Aiolos


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

Saga and Aiolos had comparable strength. The same could be said about Shion and Dhoko. You can't have those two pairs in different tiers. It makes no sense.

I'll probably read part 3 of JJBA. Heard it's the best part. Don't care about the rest.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 24, 2009)

Well apart from G he did'nt really show much, Infinity break was'nt in the original manga so yeah Shion would beat him. Hopefully ND shows the Sagittarius Saint's moveset.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 24, 2009)

Milo not bottom tier?


> I'll probably read part 3 of JJBA. Heard it's the best part. Don't care about the rest.



Asking for a neggin'


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Saga and Aiolos had comparable strength. The same could be said about Shion and Dhoko. You can't have those two pairs in different tiers. It makes no sense.



It makes fine sense. And you still have a clothless Aiolos running away from a clothless Saga.

I never really believed that what Dohko displayed puts him as a top tier and Shaka was stated to have more Cosmos than either him or Shion anyway.



> I'll probably read part 3 of JJBA. Heard it's the best part. Don't care about the rest.



Part IV is the best part.



Tranquil Fury said:


> Well apart from G he did'nt really show much, Infinity break was'nt in the original manga so yeah Shion would beat him. Hopefully ND shows the Sagittarius Saint's moveset.



Who cares, Aiolos only shown techniques in the original manga and anime was just filler stuff. The best we have is Infinity Break, which is still canon as of the moment.

Anyway here's my revamped list for the Gold Saints:

Top Tier: Saga/Aiolos/Shion/Dohko
High Tier: Shaka
Mid Tier: Shura/Camus/Mu/Aiolia/Milo
Low Tier: Deathmask/Aphrodite/Alderbaran


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Milo not bottom tier?



His scarlet needle pierces gold armors. He's pretty dangerous. He likes to toy with his opponents, much like a scorpion would, so that's why he looks weak. Or weaker than he is anyway.



> Asking for a neggin'



Says the guy with that shameful Shura avatar. Surely you have great taste


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 24, 2009)

Part four was the best.


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2009)

BigJ said:


> His scarlet needle pierces gold armors. He's pretty dangerous. He likes to toy with his opponents, much like a scorpion would, so that's why he looks weak. Or weaker than he is anyway.



Saga's fist > Milo's best attack.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 24, 2009)

Explain why my avy is shameful?


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2009)

He's just fucking around with you Dani. Anyway speaking of Gold Saints probably the best animated fights in the original anime was Shura vs Shiryuu and Saga vs Seiya and Ikki.


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

TWF said:


> It makes fine sense. And you still have a clothless Aiolos running away from a clothless Saga.



It's not like he had a baby Athena in his arms or anything. "Hey Saga, let's fight right here right now where your GE will eventually crush both the baby and me". He was trying to protect the baby, not that he could've beaten Saga but still, Athena's safety first.



> I never really believed that what Dohko displayed puts him as a top tier and Shaka was stated to have more Cosmos than either him or Shion anyway.



Shaka was never stated to have more cosmos than Dhoko. Then again Dhoko didn't do shit. All I know is that Shion and Dhoko are similar seeing as how they engaged in the 1000 days war. Also in the past if I'm not mistaken.



> Part IV is the best part.



The dude's got a pompadour, what's not to like?



> Anyway here's my revamped list for the Gold Saints:
> 
> Top Tier: Saga/Aiolos/Shion/Dohko
> High Tier: Shaka
> ...



Lookin' gooood.



TWF said:


> Saga's fist > Milo's best attack.



I know. I liked how Saga was about to kill Mu with his bare hands. He should've done it too.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm not mad or anything Sam. He's said it a few times so he must think something is wrong with it.


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2009)

And that was after getting punched by a fresh Aiolia (and Saga still deflected/blocked his Lightning Plasma) and taking a Scarlet Needle from Milo.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 24, 2009)

Did'nt Pisces's roses have the power to go through Gold Cloth level armor as well? Shun's armor was repaired with Mu's blood if I recall so that has to be Gold cloth level.


----------



## Sin (Sep 24, 2009)

Saga was just all sorts of broken.


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> I'm not mad or anything Sam. He's said it a few times so he must think something is wrong with it.



How do you like my set? 



Tranquil Fury said:


> Did'nt Pisces's roses have the power to go through Gold Cloth level armor as well? Shun's armor was repaired with Mu's blood if I recall so that has to be Gold cloth level.



No. The bronze cloths weren't repaired with blood during the Sanctuary arc. Until afterwards anyway. So no.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 24, 2009)

That image of Shura is overly use. Seen it a thousand times.






Sin, did Jeanne make that Chibi?


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> That image of Shura is overly use. Seen it a thousand times.



I know. I had this when I first joined. I'm a huge Shura fan, that's why I give you a hard time. That is all.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm not serious either J lol. If you really wanna a better Shura I'd give it to you. It's the internet amiright?

Anyways, I need to start to read some LC. Anyone here up to date?


----------



## Sin (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah Grim, Jeanne made it a long time ago.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 24, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> I'm not serious either J lol. If you really wanna a better Shura I'd give it to you. It's the internet amiright?
> 
> Anyways, I need to start to read some LC. Anyone here up to date?



I'm upto chapter 133 but there are other chapters that need translating so I don't know much about them.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 24, 2009)

I'ma Garuda Flap Jeanne.



Oh really? You see more of the Judges?


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> I'm not serious either J lol.



That's what they all say.



> If you really wanna a better Shura I'd give it to you.



This sounds pretty gay. So no.

Also this way I can keep making fun of ya.



> It's the internet amiright?



No.



> Anyways, I need to start to read some LC. Anyone here up to date?



I know what's going on right now, Dhoko just did this one thing at this one place and there was like this dude, and another dude was like "wtf?". I'll start reading it this weekend.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 24, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> I'ma Garuda Flap Jeanne.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? You see more of the Judges?



Yes Aiacos and Radhamanthys come later on but Minos is the first Judge you'll meet.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 24, 2009)

Everything leads to something with you I see.


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

How many episodes of LC are there?

The English scans only go to 133? Damn. I was reading 151 the other day in Spanish. Can't say I like the twist they gave Dhoko but whatever.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 24, 2009)

LC is actually interesting 

How many episodes of the anime are out so far?


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> LC is actually interesting
> How many episodes of the anime are out so far?



Is that a question or just a thought?

I think there's like 4 episodes out. It's pretty close to the manga from what I can tell.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 24, 2009)

An answer. The whole upbringing with Tenma and Alone/Aroon was boring the first time I read it, but reading along, it became better. Hades destroying cities just by painting


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2009)

Who the fuck is Aroon?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes, he can kill people by painting them too.

EDIT Alone is Hades's Vessel, ND also gives him the same name. Hades and the Pegasus Saint were best friends in ND same here.


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

Actually that sounds pretty terrible lol. "Look out everyone, he's got a brush!"

Yeah, the first half of LC looks bad. But like I said, I haven't read it, other than a few chapters here and there. And the latest ones for some reason...


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2009)

No I meant who the fuck writes the Japan romanization like AROON or KIRUBEE


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

Garakushian Ekusoploshun!

I hate people who type attack names in Japanese as well. Pegasus ryu sei ken every1! I'm so kool!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 24, 2009)

Fucking up Tenma with a brush 



Tenma and friends working their way through Tartarus from where I last left off, about to meet Minos along the way.


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2009)

How are they in Tartarus

Tartarus is located for the Titans


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

Don't spoil ya bastard. 

Tartarus is where Hades lives. Or hell or whatever.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 24, 2009)

Underworld, Tartarus 

blah blah


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 24, 2009)

LC and episode G have no relation, though there is a homage to Leo from episode G in the form of a younger Leo Saint.


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2009)

Lost Canvas = non-canon pre Holy War prequel.

Episode G = canon prequel to the immediate and last holy wars with Posideon and Hades.

And Tartarus isn't hell in Greek mythology anyways.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 24, 2009)

And what's this I hear about Episode G being non canon?


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

So I just realized the Gemini cloth has four hands...yeah.

G isn't canon unless directly stated. Which it hasn't.


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2009)

Episode G is absolutely canon. It'll probably still be canon when it and Next Dimension ends.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh it will be.


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

G hasn't stated to be canon. Not that I know of anyway. The reason people think this is that they give credit to Kurumada as the creator of the series/characters/franchise. So they say something like "Original story by Kurumada". LC did it too if I remember right. So yeah.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 24, 2009)

Excellent Shura


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2009)

BigJ said:


> G hasn't stated to be canon. Not that I know of anyway. The reason people think this is that they give credit to Kurumada as the creator of the series/characters/franchise. So they say something like "Original story by Kurumada". LC did it too if I remember right. So yeah.



It's canon because Kuramada actually has contributed to the story that Okada has written and in no way contradicts the original manga. For example, Prometheus states that after the Gold Saints leave Tartarus, Aiolia and Shura won't have Coeus or Kreios Dunamis.

Okada has been pretty obessive with keeping everything in line with what Kuramada wrote.

And it's nothing like Lost Canvas anyways.


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Excellent Shura



Look at the hair. That's Ikki. Also seems to be wearing a mini-cape. All the cool gold saints are wearing them.



TWF said:


> It's canon because Kuramada actually has contributed to the story that Okada has written



When was this stated?



> and in no way contradicts the original manga. For example, Prometheus states that after the Gold Saints leave Tartarus, Aiolia and Shura won't have Coeus or Kreios Dunamis.



"Only the Pope can use the demonic emperor fist". "Photon Burst". "Chronus being both the titan father and the god of time". Not major inconsistencies but inconsistencies nonetheless. 



> Okada has been pretty obessive with keeping everything in line with what Kuramada wrote.



Look above.



> And it's nothing like Lost Canvas anyways.



More like the Lost Canvas should've stayed lost lol xD xD


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 24, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Excellent Shura



I forgot Shiner made me a Shura avy.


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2009)

BigJ said:


> When was this stated?



In one of the interviews involving Episode G, don't have the link on hand.



> "Only the Pope can use the demonic emperor fist".



Which was created in the anime first before it was canonized in the manga. So what, Kanon can do it to and he's not a Pope or as strong as Shion or Saga.



> "Photon Burst".



He's not going to have it when Episode G ends, just like Aiolia and Shura won't have the Titan's Dunamis when the manga ends.



> "Chronus being both the titan father and the god of time". Not major inconsistencies but inconsistencies nonetheless.



When was Cronos ever called the Primordial God of Time in Episode G? Hypermyth has made everything in Next Dimension and Episode G concerning Cronos and Chronos a cluster fuck.



> Look above.



Already asnwered.



> More like the Lost Canvas should've stayed lost lol xD xD



WhatsherfacesincarnationofAthenagotdepoweredbyafuckinghaircut


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

TWF said:


> In one of the interviews involving Episode G, don't have the link on hand.



I need proof!!!

No but seriously I'd like to look at that if you find the link. Not now, whenever you can.



> Which was created in the anime first before it was canonized in the manga. So what, *Kanon can do it* to and he's not a Pope or as strong as Shion or Saga.



That's my point. Where did you get that it was shown in the anime first? It's in the manga too.



> He's not going to have it when Episode G ends, just like Aiolia and Shura won't have the Titan's Dunamis when the manga ends.



If he gets mind-wiped. The more logical explanation is that it takes a shit-load of prep. So that's why he never used it again. 



> When was Cronos ever called the Primordial God of Time in Episode G? Hypermyth has made everything in Next Dimension and Episode G concerning Cronos and Chronos a cluster fuck.



He was watching over a huge hourglass and his attacks are time-based i.e. "you will be prosecuted for your sins in the future" and shit like that.



> WhatsherfacesincarnationofAthenagotdepoweredbyafuckinghaircut



ND is worse. "Let's go find Chronus even though no one has ever seen him or knows where his temple is but we're somehow getting closer anyway".


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 24, 2009)

Actually ND does'nt state if it's the Titan or Primordial God of time, one of them was going to be a Villain after Zeus.


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2009)

BigJ said:


> I need proof!!!
> 
> No but seriously I'd like to look at that if you find the link. Not now, whenever you can.



I'll talk to Charcan and Id about it.



> That's my point. Where did you get that it was shown in the anime first? It's in the manga too.



I was told the technique appears first in the anime, Kuramada liked the idea, and put it into the manga.



> If he gets mind-wiped. The more logical explanation is that it takes a shit-load of prep. So that's why he never used it again.



He doesn't have to be mind-raped or have his memories altered. I'm certain he'll just ignore it (and the prep thing hurts it anyway too) as a weak technique to due its draw backs.

It was pretty much clear cut Aiolia won't use it much in Episode G anyways since he got Coeus' Dunamis and Keruanos. It failed twice against Coeus in their match up. And he didn't bother using it against Hyperion. 



> He was watching over a huge hourglass and his attacks are time-based i.e. "you will be prosecuted for your sins in the future" and shit like that.



Same guy also created the universe by starting a big bang anyways. Him fucking with time doesn't make him the Primordial God of Time Chronos though. 



> ND is worse. "Let's go find Chronus even though no one has ever seen him or knows where his temple is but we're somehow getting closer anyway".



Never made any sense in the original manga how the Bronze and Gold Saints magically knew where Hades Castle was.


----------



## J (Sep 24, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Actually ND does'nt state if it's the Titan or Primordial God of time, one of them was going to be a Villain after Zeus.



They need to travel back in time. Which of those two gods there controls time?

Come on, Tranquil Fury-kun, get with the program.



TWF said:


> I'll talk to Charcan and Id about it.



Talk to The Doctor 



> I was told the technique appears first in the anime, Kuramada liked the idea, and put it into the manga.



I'll look into that.



> He doesn't have to be mind-raped or have his memories altered. I'm certain he'll just ignore it (and the prep thing hurts it anyway too) as a weak technique to due its draw backs.
> 
> It was pretty much clear cut Aiolia won't use it much in Episode G anyways since he got Coeus' Dunamis and Keruanos. It failed twice against Coeus in their match up. And he didn't bother using it against Hyperion.



He started using it as a combo with his fist now. But yeah, we'll see.



> Same guy also created the universe by starting a big bang anyways. Him fucking with time doesn't make him the Primordial God of Time Chronos though.



I could've sworn he said he controlled time as well. I'll look into this too. Though logically, only the god of time would be able to mess with time, seeing as how each gets their own special ability so to speak.



> Never made any sense in the original manga how the Bronze and Gold Saints magically knew where Hades Castle was.



They followed Saga and the others there maybe? Also they might have been able to sense some weird energy and bs like that.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 24, 2009)

Kuramada could give the nod to episode G here or make it non-canon. He could allow both of them to have time powers but yes other than that it is most likely the Elder God.


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2009)

Cronos/Cronus = Son of Gaia and Uranus; Father of Zeus, Hades and Posideon, and King of the Titans.

Chronos = Primordial God like Pontus who controls Time, same as Pontus and Uranus were Primordial Gods of the Sea and Sky.


----------



## Wade (Sep 25, 2009)

What ? Lost canvas is canon !


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 25, 2009)

No it is'nt.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 25, 2009)

Wade said:


> What ? Lost canvas is canon !



Not really, no.

That shouldn´t take whatever enjoyment of have out of the series though.

About the identity of Cronus and Chronos, me and Chracan had a pretty big discussion about that earlier in this thread. Either way, that´s about to answered in ND.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 25, 2009)

What was the exact translation? Cronus or Chronos? Sometimes people confuse the two as the same.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 25, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> What was the exact translation? Cronus or Chronos? Sometimes people confuse the two as the same.



TWF differentied them a couple posts above. 

The main issue with this problem is that Japanese can?t translate the names well enough to distinguish them apart since Hiragana writes foreign language phonetically. Chronos and Cronus is written the exact same way.

Next Dimension next week too, so we?ll know soon enough, with any luck it?s gonna be weekly from now on.


----------



## Fang (Sep 25, 2009)

Really hoping it isn't Zeus' dadio but the primordial. Still Episode G has some big promises: Cronos' fight with the Gold Saints, what Pontus and Gaia's roles will be as antagonists, how Prometheus and some of the Titanesses have to play, ect...


----------



## valerian (Sep 25, 2009)

This page looks pretty.

Edit: Let me change that to FABULOUS!


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 26, 2009)

Can't wait to see some next dimension.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 26, 2009)

Should start episode G and ND now as well.


----------



## Fang (Sep 26, 2009)

Next Dimension is garbage.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 26, 2009)

What you talking about


----------



## Fang (Sep 26, 2009)

How bad Next Dimension is so far.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 26, 2009)

What makes it bad so far Sam?


----------



## Fang (Sep 26, 2009)

Kuramada writes 8 page chapters for one in Next Dimension after having a break for 23 years.

No excuse.


----------



## Wade (Sep 26, 2009)

How many Next dimension were released so far ?


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh           wow.


----------



## J (Sep 26, 2009)

TWF said:


> Next Dimension is garbage.



This man speaks the truth!



Wade said:


> How many Next dimension were released so far ?



17



Cyborg Franky said:


> This page looks pretty.
> Edit: Let me change that to FABULOUS!



You best be goin' back the way you came from boy.

-----------------------------------------------

Hey Grimmjow, I was looking through some art and I believe I found you a new set:


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 26, 2009)

BigJ said:


> This man speaks the truth!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't tell if your being funny or not.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 26, 2009)

I...


----------



## J (Sep 26, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> I can't tell if your being funny or not.



I'm usually dicking around unless I'm "debating" something. Also, I recently found out that Shura was from Spain. Huh...


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 26, 2009)

I was hoping so lol.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 26, 2009)

TWF said:


> Kuramada writes 8 page chapters for one in Next Dimension after having a break for 23 years.
> 
> No excuse.



Well, to be fair Kurumada was still working on Rin Ni Kakeru 2 when he started Next Dimension, with him wanting ND fully colored and doing a weekly manga, the deadlines were probably a bitch.

Doesn´t really excuse the pacing and the number of the pages in the beginning and how boring those chapters were but he stopped with the 8 page chapters a crap load of time ago. It got alot better immediately after that.

And BigJ, it´s 18 chapters actually


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, to be fair Kurumada was still working on Rin Ni Kakeru 2 when he started Next Dimension, with him wanting ND fully colored and doing a weekly manga, the deadlines were probably a bitch.



Akira managed a minimum of roughly 15 pages for Dragon Ball and it ran for 12 years more or less.

Araki is still writing JJBA and doesn't have any breaks until SBR was moved to Ultimate Jump and that manga from Part 1 to currently Part VII has been ongoing since 1987.

Yeah he really is a lazy author like Togashi, Miura and Hagiwara.



> Doesn?t really excuse the pacing and the number of the pages in the beginning and how boring those chapters were but he stopped with the 8 page chapters a crap load of time ago. It got alot better immediately after that.



Not at the first volume/first five chapters though.



> And BigJ, it?s 18 chapters actually



And badly translated in English for the first five.


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2009)

From what I know: Aiolia/Aiolos are Greek, so is Saga and Kanon. Kiki, Mu and Shion are that funky alien race of beings, Shiryuu is Chinese, Seiya/Ikki/Shun are Japanese, Alderbaran is Brazilian, Shaka is Indian, and that's it.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Sep 27, 2009)

where did you guys get the translated ND scans? =)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 27, 2009)

Saint Seiya fan should have them. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2009)

I only know that the first volume is translated (horribly at that) in English for Next Dimension.


----------



## J (Sep 27, 2009)

Who cares about ND. I can tell you what happened in 18 chapters in two sentences at most.

Anyway, so I started LC. I'm at chapter 58 right now. A couple of things I noticed about this series is that it actually has a story, character development, and Athena isn't a useless crying bitch. Holy shit, it's refreshing. The story is definitely better than both G and ND combined. The fights are too similar to the original in the case that you see a saint with his hands extended and the enemy flying. 

I can see how people would think Pisces was stronger than the one in the original. You guys need to go read the Shun vs Aphrodite fight. The first big fight though, was total and complete bullshit. My god was that jobbing or what? Maybe that's why people think Albafika was stronger. The Taurus saint is a bit stronger than the original, that much is true.


----------



## .access timeco. (Sep 27, 2009)

I actually enjoy ND a lot. It has lots of flaws, but it's great to see something you love since your childhood reviving.
LC and epiG are there, but they simply don't give me the feeling of seeing Saint Seiya again. Next Dimension does for obvious reasons (same writer, same drawings). And, after all, it is _this_ Saint Seiya I am in love since '95.
And, to be honest, if you are used to Kurumada's way of writing (Saint Seiya has this weird thing: it has fans from decades, but they simply think the story and everything about it suck beyond words... I don't know what they are fan of to start with. I mean, you'll never see a JoJo's fan complaining about the way Araki writes it, because being a fan of a manga = being a fan of how it is written as well. Apparently SS - and Naruto - fans don't get it) you will see it is quite good! I must say I am pretty happy with how the plot is unfolding and with the new characters (the protagonist being a son of a bitch able to shamelesly steal the only person who ever cared about him, Artemis showing a more tender face of the gods, Callisto acting on her own, everything about Suikyo, the introduction of Hecate that really felt like I was reading a myth...)
When the ND was simply focused on the past (being the ND and the LC alternate visions of the same time) I wasn't quite interested in it. But now that it has revealed to be the sequel of the main story and will eventualy spread to the the conclusion of Saint Seiya, I couldn't be more interested.
The only (and BIIIIIG) problem is Kurumada making just a set of chapters before going on hiatus... it seriously ruins everything.



LC is good, the story is coherent and Shiori Teshirogi almost never steps away from the main plot, so the plot is ALWAYS moving. There are very few chapters you look and think the pace is slow.
The problem with LC, to me, is that it is always the same formulas being repeated. The arcs have all the same basis, the way used to develop the characters are always the same, everything is cautiously measured so no character gets less screen time or less chances of shining. It seems like Shiori is always on her "comfort zone" and doesn't dare to step out of it... that's why LC is good and interesting, but there isn't a single moment of it that makes my heart jump (although I must admit I LOVE Violet... she is easily among my favorite characters of the whole Saint Seiya). It is simply too "by the book".


EpiG... I already made a big post here in this forum about it. What I can say now is that, after the fights at the Labyrith started, I started to like it again (before, I would get sick at the slightest mention of its name).





Deathbringerpt said:


> Not really, no.
> 
> That shouldn´t take whatever enjoyment of have out of the series though.


Actually, it is. Not so long ago, a member of SS staff answered some questions of the fans.

He said that, according to Kurumada himself, Lost Canvas is the canonical past of Saint Seiya.
However, the Next Dimension is the canonical future (Seiya on the wheel chair, Athena and Shun on the olympus, Athena meeting Artemis, etc)... so one can only guess that the past shown in ND is actually - as the title hints - an alternate dimension.


----------



## J (Sep 27, 2009)

Well that's mostly your opinion. Being a fan doesn't make you oblivious to a story's faults. That's just ignorant. You can like something for a variety of reasons. Maybe the fights, the art, the characters, etc.

I'm as big a SS fan as the next guy but that won't stop me from calling its bs. In fact, debating with these guys in the past days have rekindled my interest in the series as a whole. Especially in the original series.


----------



## .access timeco. (Sep 27, 2009)

You didn't understood what I said.
I even said ND has its flaws, so I am not talking about being a fan = liking something blindly.

I am not talking about you complaining about some decisions of the mangaka (as we do every week in any manga we read). What I am talking about is that a lot of SS fans thinks that everything Kurumada did is shit: his story is childish, the drawings suck, the characters are shallow, the fights are laughable, the dialogues are stupid, the ideas are retard... it is not something specific, it is simply everything about the manga in general.
I can say it because I was part of lots of Saint Seiya forums (I quitted them very recently exactly because of this), and since the neo-mangas started (specially LC) people simply started to shit on every and anything Kurumada did on SS.

It is different from seeing the flaws and criticizing, they simply don't see anything good in Kurumada's SS (even though the only reason they met LC and EpiG was because they were fans of SS to start with, but apparently they forgot they enjoyed it before and now believe only the non-Kurumada works about SS worth something).


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't shit on Saint Seiya, its well known for the detail and soap opera drama that Kuramada made with some great characters and plot that made Saint Seiya great. But when it comes to the vast majority of fights after the Sanctuary arc, especially after the Posideon arc that the manga takes a massive dump downwards.

All of the Hades arc fights were absolute garbage.


----------



## J (Sep 27, 2009)

Well you said this:



.access timeco. said:


> I don't know what they are fan of to start with. I mean, you'll never see a JoJo's fan complaining about the way Araki writes it, because being a fan of a manga = being a fan of how it is written as well. Apparently SS - and Naruto - fans don't get it) you will see it is quite good!



I just showed you how you can be a fan of something for a variety of reasons. Hell, I only read G because of its art and fights. Its plot/story has been non-existent for 40 chapters. Also, Naruto is garbage.



TWF said:


> All of the Hades arc fights were absolute garbage.



Actually, Hades Chapter Sanctuary had the best fights. It was also the best written and thought-out part imo.


----------



## .access timeco. (Sep 27, 2009)

The way you write a manga means not only how the plot is conducted, by also how the fights are written, how the characters are developed, etc. Everything in the manga (except for the drawings) can be summarized in "how the mangaka writes".
That's what I was talking about there... but I think there isn't a reason to make posts about how I said something.


@TWF
Talking about fights, Valentine, Flégias, Rune and the Twin Gods are the pinnacle of shit in there.
Oh well, at least I enjoyed the fights with Charon and Orphee (but I believe it was more because of them - and Pharao -, not the fight itself).


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Actually, Hades Chapter Sanctuary had the best fights. It was also the best written and thought-out part imo.



Dohko vs Shion could've been so much better.

Shaka vs Camus, Saga and Shura was terrible for the nonsensical limits that Kuramada went too.

Even Papuya and that worm guy who fought Mu and Aiolia were pretty bad. And Alderbaran beating that Specter only off panel when the entirety of his fight was off-panel was pretty horrid too.



.access timeco. said:


> @TWF
> Talking about fights, Valentine, Fl?gias, Rune and the Twin Gods are the pinnacle of shit in there.
> Oh well, at least I enjoyed the fights with Charon and Orphee (but I believe it was more because of them - and Pharao -, not the fight itself).



Actually Valentine vs Seiya was probably one of the better fights, so was Rhadamanthys vs Kanon or Ikki vs Aiacos (even though it was massive PIS and jobbing against the Judge of Hell).


----------



## J (Sep 27, 2009)

.access timeco. said:


> The way you write a manga means not only how the plot is conducted, by also how the fights are written, how the characters are developed, etc. Everything in the manga (except for the drawings) can be summarized in "how the mangaka writes".
> That's what I was talking about there... but I think there isn't a reason to make posts about how I said something.



Ah, I see. I tend to associate writing with plot only. Semantics. But you're right about the rest.



TWF said:


> Dohko vs Shion could've been so much better.



How so? It was a 1000 days battle after all.



> Shaka vs Camus, Saga and Shura was terrible for the nonsensical limits that Kuramada went too.



It was Shaka-wanking to the max but it was still enjoyable. Although I will agree that Athena's Exclamation was the biggest ass-pull in the entire series.



> Even Papuya and that worm guy who fought Mu and Aiolia were pretty bad. And Alderbaran beating that Specter only off panel when the entirety of his fight was off-panel was pretty horrid too.



Aldebaran's flashback made it for me. I was also talking about the mini scuffles in between like Kanon vs Milo or Mu getting his ass handed to him by Shura and Camus or Saga vs Kanon. Personal taste I guess.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 28, 2009)

> Actually Valentine vs Seiya was probably one of the better fights, so was Rhadamanthys vs Kanon or Ikki vs Aiacos (even though it was massive PIS and jobbing against the Judge of Hell)



Yeah, I'll agree those were my fav fights in the Underworld.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 28, 2009)

ND 19 : 









ND story : Cronos sends Saori and Shun into the past, in the previous holy war period. If they're not back within 3 days they will be stuck there. Saori wants to destroy Hades' sword.

Also something about a spin off Saint Seiya series.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 28, 2009)

> He said that, according to Kurumada himself, Lost Canvas is the canonical past of Saint Seiya.
> 
> However, the Next Dimension is the canonical future (Seiya on the wheel chair, Athena and Shun on the olympus, Athena meeting Artemis, etc)... so one can only guess that the past shown in ND is actually - as the title hints - an alternate dimension.



Kurumada never once said that. Sorry but you're going to give me a decent source here and i go to the main french and Brazilian sites which are always on the current Saint Seiya news. Those guys are fanatics.

Lost Canvas, unlike Episode G, disregarded consistency on so many levels it's nearly impossible to connect it to the original manga. It's practically a fanfiction.

Next Dimension follows the past and present time of the original manga, it directly connects it's events of the original in the *first* chapter with Hades flashbacking the 18th century holy war and later with the Cup silver cloth showing Dohko as the old master and Shion as the Grand Pope and Seiya in a coma. 

Hell, Athena and shun are traveling in the past in the latest chapter and trust me when i say they ain't going to the Lost Canvas version. 

No way in hell it's an alternative universe.

And thanks for the spoilers TF.

Edit: *Another* SS manga? Jesus Christ, this guy is building an empire.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Sep 28, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Who cares about ND. I can tell you what happened in 18 chapters in two sentences at most.



would you please do that? =)
I'm quite interested in ND but I cant find translated scans ._.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2009)

So where the fuck is Chronos in that chapter?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 28, 2009)

TWF said:


> So where the fuck is Chronos in that chapter?



He doesn't have a body apparently. Or if he has one, he ain't showing it.

So far, this pretty much confirms that Chronos and Cronus are 2 different Gods, which is fine by me.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 28, 2009)

_It's also announced in this week Shounen Champion about the NEXT SERIES of Seiya, Ginga Shinwa, and it will start being serialized this winter on Weekly Shounen Champion_

Good god, the original Story will never finish. He's pulling a Hagi, I'll never see Bastard!!, SS and Berserk finish.

Anyway, TWF I want to see pictures of him too. I really want to see the Big C.

@ The good Titaness, Wikipedia has some info on Tenma's life and about the events in 18th Century. Other than that Athena and Shun have been trying to save Seiya, Ikki came to rescue Shun like he always did and now they've met the Big C and are time travelling in an attempt to save Seiya, . Anyway, this is the summary hopefully someone can give a better one.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2009)

So Episode G continues to remain canonical again.


----------



## J (Sep 28, 2009)

Mnemosyne said:


> would you please do that? =)
> I'm quite interested in ND but I cant find translated scans ._.



I was actually joking and bashing the series at the same time. I could translate whatever chapters that aren't already in English if you guys want me to. 



Tranquil Fury said:


> the Big C



I see what you did there. I would've called him Big K actually. It's more gangsta.



TWF said:


> So Episode G continues to remain canonical again.



No.

-------------------------------------------

So they get to "the Big C" even though no one had ever seen him before or knew where he was? Kurumada can't even keep the plot consistent for 19 chapters. Also another new series? Newsflash, ND sucks balls. How 'bout worrying about making that shit better instead?


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2009)

BigJ said:


> No.



Yes. **


----------



## J (Sep 28, 2009)

Rhadamanthys > Coeus. 100% canon.

Read LC TWF:


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2009)

Whose that mexican Gold Saint.


----------



## J (Sep 28, 2009)

Whachu talkin' 'bout? It's el Mascarrrrrrrrrra de Muerrrrrrrte. Deathmask. He goes by Manigoldo(?) now lol.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2009)

But he's still a beaner in the real world.


----------



## J (Sep 28, 2009)

Quit being a racist ^ (use bro).


Also, spoilers of LC 151 are especially delicious:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Kinda blurry but you know who it is.

"Go with Hades and tell him that Gemini and Libra are going to the LC!! And this time around, you guys will lose".


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 28, 2009)

I reckon that this whole time travelling business is Kurumada's excuse for using the Gold Saints in his story yet again (Since they're the most famous characters in the show) without resurrecting them all over again after killing them 2 times (Most of them 3) and making Hades a main antagonist again since he had to rush the hell out of the Hades arc.

Since Kurumada said that he plans on making Chronos the final bad guy of the series, i reckon that Athena and Shun end up fucking up the past big time in some way or another.



> So they get to "the Big C" even though no one had ever seen him before or knew where he was?



Somebody didn't payed attention to the old lady turned loli that was all about meeting Chronos and shit. 

And died. 

Sucks to be her.

Lost Canvas shows Saga with a tan kicking the ass of that cheap Ikki knock off spectre, go check him out and let us have our fun with ND.

Also Manigoldo is a pussy name, although i do give him a lot of points since he called that specter a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm not racist, Big J, I'm just showing my love for you buddy. 

Death, the way I see it, Next Dimension/Heaven's Overture/ect...are just excuses to retcon the Hades arc of Saint Seiya since it was so bad, kind of like how Battle Angel Alita got a new story since the mangaka hated the ending to the original manga or how Araki is doing Part 7 from the end of Part 6 of JJBA since he hated the Hamon combat system of Part 1 and Part 2.


----------



## J (Sep 28, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Somebody didn't payed attention to the old lady turned loli that was all about meeting Chronos and shit.



Oh I get it. Arte-whoethehellcares was lying. It's been a while since I read those chapters. Plus they sucked too much for me to care. 



> Lost Canvas shows Saga with a tan kicking the ass of that cheap Ikki knock off spectre, go check him out and let us have our fun with ND.



Saga is love. Saga > Gutts. That's right, I said it.

That specter is more of a mix of Ikki and Hyperion. His unconditional love for "the king" plus his bird fetish and all. Also I'm probably the one that's having the most fun with ND, seeing as how I bash it every time I can.



TWF said:


> I'm not racist, Big J, I'm just showing my love for you buddy.



All your posts are filled with racial undertones. I bet the W in your username stands for White. 

Plus, who's to say I'm Mexican? I could be Cuban for all we know 



> Death, the way I see it, Next Dimension/Heaven's Overture/ect...are just excuses to retcon the Hades arc of Saint Seiya since it was so bad, kind of like how Battle Angel Alita got a new story since the mangaka hated the ending to the original manga or how Araki is doing Part 7 from the end of Part 6 of JJBA since he hated the Hamon combat system of Part 1 and Part 2.



Damn dude, you've been on a roll of good posts lately.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2009)

The W in my name does stand for White. 

I haven't actually read BAA though. Since you seem to like Lost Canvas, I'll try giving it another shot after I'm done picking up stocks from the Dragon Ball raws.

The start of LC was pretty boring though. Any good fights in it for the Specters?


----------



## J (Sep 28, 2009)

I knew it. 

I like the story. The fights are nothing compared to G, but then again G's fights are amongst the best in manga. So if you're looking for good fights then you'll be disappointed. At least for the first 60 chapters, which is where I am.

Right now I haven't seen many interesting fights and the first big fight was a jobbing of Thanatos proportions. Taurus is the shit though. Later on I believe we get to see the Sagittarius saint fight one of the three judges. Plus Dohko gets his ass kicked. Sag--er Defterus barely showed up to fight as of recently.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2009)

Isn't Aiolia's incarnation in Lost Canvas some dong looking dude named Regulus or something?


----------



## J (Sep 28, 2009)

I haven't gotten that far. Aiolia is younger than the rest it seems.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 28, 2009)

TWF said:


> Death, the way I see it, Next Dimension/Heaven's Overture/ect...are just excuses to retcon the Hades arc of Saint Seiya since it was so bad, kind of like how Battle Angel Alita got a new story since the mangaka hated the ending to the original manga or how Araki is doing Part 7 from the end of Part 6 of JJBA since he hated the Hamon combat system of Part 1 and Part 2.



Overture was more of straight up sequel with only the Hades curse as the plot dvice for Seiya weakness, in Next Dimension it's more like a "do over" with another Holy War.

And the new Battle Angel Alita is rectoning the original story? Like, completely or just he ending? Is it a sequel?



> Saga is love. Saga > Gutts. That's right, I said it.




Damn dude, i know you pop a boner each time Saga comes into question but shit, you're like contradicting the laws of nature with that quote. Any guy in Saint Seiya is miles away from even reaching Gut's level of GARness.



> That specter is more of a mix of Ikki and Hyperion. His unconditional love for "the king" plus his bird fetish and all.



I see more of Ikki in him than Hyperion really, with the Indian Pheonix Surplice, soft side behind the hard exterior and some melodramatic past with a little brother. There's a shit load of characters in Saint Seiya that are overly loyal to their boss.

He's just another product of fanwanking to me. She can't make him a Saint so she makes him a Specter, makes total sense.



> Also I'm probably the one that's having the most fun with ND, seeing as how I bash it every time I can.



You'd be surprised of how much of a old school fan i am. I just prefer my Saint Seiya this way.

Won´t argue about the fights though, they pretty much suck in shonen standards.



> Isn't Aiolia's incarnation in Lost Canvas some dong looking dude named Regulus or something?



Jesus, Aiolia is so much better than this annoying little ass it´s not even funny.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2009)

The only thing that can kill Saga is Saga's own fist. Guy is pretty hardcore by Saint Seiya standards.

I'm not sure about BAA but I think he redid the entire series because of it's ending, not 100 percent on that though.


----------



## J (Sep 28, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Damn dude, i know you pop a boner each time Saga comes into question but shit, you're like contradicting the laws of nature with that quote. Any guy in Saint Seiya is miles away from even reaching Gut's level of GARness.



Who the hell says "GAR" anymore lol? Hai gais, Saga so gar he moor liek "SaGAR" hur hur hurrrrrrrrr

And don't start flame wars you cannot finish 



> I see more of Ikki in him than Hyperion really, with the Indian Pheonix Surplice, soft side behind the hard exterior and some melodramatic past with a little brother. There's a shit load of characters in Saint Seiya that are overly loyal to their boss.
> He's just another product of fanwanking to me. She can't make him a Saint so she makes him a Specter, makes total sense.



I haven't gotten as far as that whole brother issue barring a little flashback so that's why he hit me as Hyperion's "I'll fight for my king only" bs. Plus he's strong as hell.



> You'd be surprised of how much of a old school fan i am. I just prefer my Saint Seiya this way.



That's because you have terrible taste. It's perfectly understandable


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't remember Hyperion being so much loyal as he views Cronos's ways as being that of justice. Equitable light, equitable death and all that jazz.

At least Coeus just did it for his family. Speaking of which Oceanus is still the only male Titan left and kicking aside from Cronos right? He better not fuck up how he writes the Titanesses fights though.


----------



## J (Sep 28, 2009)

But Hyperion loved his king. He died for his king. He entrusted his king to Aiolia. 

Oceanus hasn't died in the hands of Camus yet. That's odd. Maybe they'll just get sacrificed at once. Although it would be kinda cool and pathetic at the same time if Camus gets the dunamis and Aiolia, him, and Shura do an Athena's Exclamation.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2009)

Camus never wins any fights. 

According to Pontus and Mnemosyne when they were confronting Hyperion during Coeus's defeat at Aiolia's hands, Oceanus and his wife originally was neutral during the war of the Olympian-Titan war, not getting involved in it directly and watching from the sidelines. And by proxy, their daughter joined the Olympians side.


----------



## J (Sep 28, 2009)

lol Camus

All them titans get some development before they go die. None of them are inherently evil but rather just want their people's freedom. It's all bs anyway.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2009)

Well looking back at it: 

- Iapetos and Themis were angry at the Olympians (particularly Zeus) who chained their son Prometheus for giving humans knowledge and torturing him since the Age of Mythology

- Kreios just wanted to protect his wife and follow a path of honor (after all Pontus is a creepy dad if your Euribya)

- Coeus wanted to protect the Titans from Pontus, Mnemosyne and Gaia and have develop a family to counter creating Keruanos

- Hyperion wanted to protect his little brother Cronos/Cronus, follow a path of justice and honor like Kreios

But didn't even Hyperion want to punish humanity like Iapetos and Themis did?


----------



## J (Sep 28, 2009)

They would cleanse the world once they conquered it so it was more of a by-product rather than actual hate. Their main hate was for Zeus and his fellow Olympians.

Plus Hyperion had the power to invoke nothing.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2009)

Coeus had the power to understand everything.


----------



## J (Sep 28, 2009)

He understood how big of a failure he was and decided to go die


----------



## Fang (Sep 29, 2009)

Wasn't just Keruanos that scared Cronus, Pontus and Zeus though (especially with the latter since when he had that affair with his aunt () she sealed Coeus's memories of it during the Olympian-Titan war and gave it to him too) but that his ability to know the future and being cognitive of everything too.

Remember, Pontus said that his was the only name of any God that was erased from the future. That's how scary he was. And Pontus called him and Hyperion lower Gods.


----------



## J (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah because Coeus created chaos or some shit like that and gave Zeus his thunder powers. That's why he was so dangerous. He was made a traitor too.

Crazy greeks having sex with their aunts/moms/bulls. Seriously, you know you've failed at life when your wife has an affair with a bull...


----------



## Fang (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey hey, give Cronos some due. As a kiddy and the youngest Titan, he chopped off Uranus's balls (according to one Greek myth) and killed him.

But for Coeus, no he didn't create Chaos, he created absolute destruction with Keruanos. Again this is due to the fact he's the original God of Thunder and Lightning as well as knowledge, understanding and wisdom.


----------



## J (Sep 29, 2009)

...and then he threw them into the sea.

Yeah that's what he created, destruction. But obviously his mastery of thunder was more dangerous than perfect knowledge and wisdom to Pontus. At least in the manga anyway.


----------



## Fang (Sep 29, 2009)

In the manga Pontus was talking about his cognitive ability of understanding everything, he was basically saying that was scarier even than the feared Keruanos technique.


----------



## J (Sep 29, 2009)

Why would it? "I'll understand you to death Pontus, ya heard me!!". It's not like he'd be able to rally the other titans against Pontus anyway. All he could do was exactly what he did: pass his power onto someone else and let them know what's up.

I should probably go back and read that part again though...


----------



## Fang (Sep 29, 2009)

From chapter 57:



> 37
> Shaka: (Thunder?! // Supposedly the power of thunder is the one that Titans weren’t allowed to have… // Because they were defeated by Zeus… precisely for not possessing the power of thunder // I heard Coeus is a God who didn’t appear in mythology… // A God sealed even in the myths… / Could it be because even Zeus feared his power?)
> 38-39
> Shaka: (A God who possesses the power able of annihilating the very Gods?!)
> [Thunder Manipulator]



From chapter 61:



> 6-7
> Coeus: I understood everything… // The resurrection of us, the Titans… it’s totally tied to a seal called “destiny”… // A destiny created by a presence who needs our Cosmos… it’s…
> 8-9
> [Coeus: …A big plan conceived by a God from Antiquity…]
> ...



Hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## J (Sep 29, 2009)

Well shit. In a way the power of understanding and destruction go together. I guess you could say ultimate knowledge allowed him to create that power in the first place. So yeah, you're right.


----------



## Wade (Sep 29, 2009)

So who's the strongest gold saint and how would you rate Aiolos who got one shotted by Saga.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 29, 2009)

Kurumada should redeem Poseidon while he's giving Hades a chance.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 29, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Who the hell says "GAR" anymore lol? Hai gais, Saga so gar he moor liek "SaGAR" hur hur hurrrrrrrrr



Admit it, your pants got a little wet when you said SaGAR. It's like the name was made for that 



> And don't start flame wars you cannot finish



As long as you don't take it personally like serious fucking business, we're cool brah.



> I haven't gotten as far as that whole brother issue barring a little flashback so that's why he hit me as Hyperion's "I'll fight for my king only" bs. Plus he's strong as hell.



He's not bad per se, i'll admit he's kinda cool with his Surplice and attacks and all but he just rubs me the wrong way, it's another thing that really doesn't really make much sense in Saint Seiya that the author created on a whim, just like making every Gold Saints clones of the original manga. That's why i consider Lost Canvas to be glorified fanfiction.




BigJ said:


> That's because you have terrible taste. It's perfectly understandable



Eye of the beholder my friend, Next Dimension is pretty much Saint Seiya 2.0 which has those guys in gold clothes that everyone masturbates to so much. 

Odds are when the Gold Saints start kicking ass in it, you'll be saying it's not so bad or some crap.

In the mean time just go ogle Orange people Saga, which has been inside a volcano for 19 volumes for no apparent reason.

Meh, i miss Episode G, Okada should just stop making his own shit (Which looks pretty bad) and just end the crap that he's doing already.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Sep 29, 2009)

BigJ said:


> I was actually joking and bashing the series at the same time. I could translate whatever chapters that aren't already in English if you guys want me to.



I want you to! So please do it 

thanks


----------



## J (Sep 29, 2009)

Wade said:


> So who's the strongest gold saint and how would you rate Aiolos who got one shotted by Saga.



Why do you want me to hate you, Wade? If you're serious go back like 5 pages, we talked about that shizzle already.



Tranquil Fury said:


> Kurumada should redeem Poseidon while he's giving Hades a chance.



Poseidon said how last time he woke up Athena was battling Hades or something like that. Let's see if Kurumada remembers.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Admit it, your pants got a little wet when you said SaGAR. It's like the name was made for that



Why do all your posts have some sort of bodily fluid in them? "Berserk, more like Bukkakerd lolz. Golden Age, more like Golden Shower XD XD".

In conclusion, you suck.



> As long as you don't take it personally like serious fucking business, we're cool brah.



You're the one that flips over trivial shit. Plus the internet is serious business you clod 



> He's not bad per se, i'll admit he's kinda cool with his Surplice and attacks and all but he just rubs me the wrong way, it's another thing that really doesn't really make much sense in Saint Seiya that the author created on a whim, just like making every Gold Saints clones of the original manga. That's why i consider Lost Canvas to be glorified fanfiction.



It's still better written than ND. Plotwise. Battle/Powerscaling-wise is complete bullshit.



> Eye of the beholder my friend, Next Dimension is pretty much Saint Seiya 2.0 which has those guys in gold clothes that everyone masturbates to so much.



Exactly. It's as if Toriyama came back with a story featuring SS4 Goku battling some evil alien bent on destroying planets for no reason. I.e garbage.



> Odds are when the Gold Saints start kicking ass in it, you'll be saying it's not so bad or some crap.



I actually like the g saints more than the main cast. Barring maybe Shiryuu and Seiya (at times).



> In the mean time just go ogle Orange people Saga, which has been inside a volcano for 19 volumes for no apparent reason.



I like how he was in the Sanctuary like in chapter two and even though there's a holy war going on he's taking a shower inside a volcano. 

Also you're just jealous of SaGAR 'cause you're some middle-aged balding white guy sitting in front of a monitor petting a white cat pretending to be a teenager. 



> Meh, i miss Episode G, Okada should just stop making his own shit (Which looks pretty bad) and just end the crap that he's doing already.



G is great.



Mnemosyne said:


> I want you to! So please do it
> thanks



Well I was mostly talking about people who matter, like Wade for instance. I kid I kid. I'll get on that when I get some free time. Also, lol Wade.


----------



## Fang (Sep 29, 2009)

I like how Deathmask tortures little pansies in Sanctuary from the original manga.


----------



## J (Sep 29, 2009)

I like how he's gonna fight Thanatos in LC 64. LOL at power levels in this shit.


----------



## Fang (Sep 29, 2009)

Deathmask tells him he's a lame ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and Thanatos offs himself in suicide depression.


----------



## J (Sep 29, 2009)

He's a pretty cool guy, eh calls people ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and doesn't afraid of anything.

Remember when that meme was funny? Damn I miss the 90s...


----------



## Fang (Sep 29, 2009)

Seriously though Hypnos was cooler. Kind of wish he had more than one fucking technique, you know, being a god and all.


----------



## J (Sep 29, 2009)

U no wat wud b kool if we boht pik a god an we use smilAr sets. dat wont maek us luuk liek ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) no wai.

Wtf was his best technique again? Ultimate drowsiness or some shit like that lol. Rhadamanthys was cooler than both of them. True story.


----------



## Fang (Sep 29, 2009)

Eternal Drowsiness, where Hypnos locks you away for as long as he likes. But of course der kool God Saints are 2 str3ng fer it u know man.


----------



## J (Sep 29, 2009)

Shaka kuul of bitten boht a seam tyme cuz he zo sugoi. he man cluses 2 god XD. eh kips I's klusd cuz he 2 pwerful lolz.


----------



## Fang (Sep 29, 2009)

Did you like Charon btw?

He had a decent none bishie design by Saint Seiya standards.


----------



## J (Sep 29, 2009)

Who the hell was that?

Also, Shaka, more like Kaka XD XD XD


----------



## Fang (Sep 29, 2009)

The boat guy who nearly drowned Seiya in the Styx like three times.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 29, 2009)

LC's Cancer Saint>Original's Cancer Saint, more cooler.


----------



## J (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh that guy? lol. He was badass. Shun fagged the scene up though. Like always.


----------



## Fang (Sep 29, 2009)

Deathmask is the man.

Kind of a shame his Cloth had to abadon him so that Shiryuu could beat him.


----------



## Wade (Sep 29, 2009)

But Shiryuu also removed his cloth didn't he ?


----------



## J (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey TWF, remember how I always said it'd be so hawt if we had a female Mu? Well wish granted:


*Spoiler*: __ 








pek

Also Deathmask, more like Failmask.


----------



## Fang (Sep 29, 2009)

Marin probably has more balls than Mu.

And Saga more like Shaka's play date.


----------



## J (Sep 29, 2009)

That's SaGAR to you. Damn, that smiley's even gayer than that love monkey or whatever. I must have it!


----------



## Fang (Sep 29, 2009)

Rhadamanthys more like uni-brow man.

No wonder that man was so angry. He couldn't have bouncy hair or feminine looks of Kanon.


----------



## J (Sep 29, 2009)

The dude wanted some Pandora pussy. All he needed was a cheesy 80s mustache and he would've made it. Hell, even those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) twin gods had harems.


----------



## Wade (Sep 29, 2009)

Fuck you man.


----------



## J (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Wade (Sep 29, 2009)

Here's my list :

1. Saga : Pope, strongest of all gold saints

Then we have,
Top tier :
Shaka/Mu/Aiolia/Deathmask/Milo/Shura
Mid tier :
Camus/Kanon
Low tier :
Aphrodite/Aldebaran/Aiolos (got one shotted by Saga)

For the bronze saint it goes like this :
Top tier :
Seiya/Ikki/Hyoga
Mid tier :
Casios
Low tier :
Shiryuu/Shun


----------



## Fang (Sep 29, 2009)

Did you really rank Kanon with Camus and him below Deathmask, Milo and Shura and Aiolia?

And Cassios is Bijuu level.


----------



## Wade (Sep 29, 2009)

Cassios litteraly stomped Shiryuu and Shun when they tried to get to the Lion temple to help Seiya. He took them both at the same time. Seiya who beat him to acquire the Pegasus cloth is league above these guys.


----------



## Fang (Sep 29, 2009)

No he didn't, that was Docrates using the 8th Sense.


----------



## Wade (Sep 29, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7pAkoprIZI&feature=player_embedded#t=184[/YOUTUBE]
Subs are spanish but I couldn't find it in english.

Stomp begins at 3:20


----------



## Fang (Sep 29, 2009)

That's filler, never happened in the manga dude.


----------



## Wade (Sep 29, 2009)

Shiryuu and Shun are losers, plain and simple.

Now how come Aiolia couldn't kill Seiya with ligthning bolt attack. He shooted at least more than ten of them to him. Finally I guess I'll put Aiolia as a low tier gold saint along with his brother. These two are pretty pathetic.


----------



## Fang (Sep 29, 2009)

Your a low tier Saint Seiya fan.


----------



## Wade (Sep 29, 2009)

Nonetheless Aiolia should have killed Seiya with the number of ligntning bolt he shooted at him.


----------



## Fang (Sep 29, 2009)

Aiolia had lowered his Cosmos to Seiya's level to mock him after Saga used Genromaken to mind control him.


----------



## Wade (Sep 29, 2009)

He did that just once and that was when he diminushed the speed of the attack to show Seiya how the technique works. By the way he didn't even aim that low lightning bolt at Seiya. He

Every others Lightning bolt that hit Seiya were fully powered.


----------



## Wade (Sep 29, 2009)

Now I have to make a new list :

1. Saga : Pope, strongest of all gold saints

Top tier :
Shaka/Mu/Deathmask/Milo/Shura
Mid tier :
Camus/Kanon
Low tier :
Aphrodite/Aldebaran/Aiolos (got one shotted by Saga)/Aiolia (unable to kill Seiya with 10+ Lightning bolt)

Aiolia slips from top tier to low tier directly.


----------



## Wade (Sep 29, 2009)

TWF said:


> That's filler, never happened in the manga dude.



Saint Seiya is what it is because of anime so anime > manga for Saint Seiya nuff' said. Kurumada didn't kill any of the producers so that means he agrees with them and thus the fact Cassios beats Shiryuu and Shun combined is canon. I'm pretty sure Cassios would have been a god saint if he had a bronze cloth and went to Elysion fight Hades.

But if Saga is the strongest gold saint, then how come he couldn't beat Shaka when he came back as spectre and having Camus and Shura by his side ?


----------



## .access timeco. (Sep 29, 2009)

...


So... June disappeared, huh?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 30, 2009)

> Saint Seiya is what it is because of anime so anime > manga for Saint Seiya nuff' said.



Manga = Original work.

Anime = *Adaptation* of original work.

It's not rocket science.


----------



## Wade (Sep 30, 2009)

I know that but here anime has surpassed manga and Kurumada didn't object that so he agrees and it becomes the true source of information.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 30, 2009)

Where the hell did you pull so much nonsense from? Where did Kurumada say this again and how on Earth does an adaptation be more canon than the actual work?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 30, 2009)

> Exactly. It's as if Toriyama came back with a story featuring SS4 Goku battling some evil alien bent on destroying planets for no reason. I.e garbage.



What the hell are you expecting in Saint Seiya anyway? A discussion about the meaning of life while drinking tea and eating crackers. Of course it's gonna be "Gods be bad, kick God ass", i personally dislike time traveling crap but it's different from the usual SS storyline at least.



> It's still better written than ND. Plotwise. Battle/Powerscaling-wise is complete bullshit.



I don't know which chapter you are now but Lost Canvas completely shits on Saint Seiya Gods and makes Hades this evil schemer which instead of trying to fucking kill Athena on the spot, spares her like 2 fucking times and gives her a ticket to run on his private Cloud Fun Fair.

That and the fact that Hades, instead of using the Great Eclipse which moves the entire damn Galaxy to make the Earth a giant ball of *DEAD*, this Hades just paints a bunch of angels in the sky.

That´s intimidating.

Again, i don't think Lost Canva is shit but it's God Damn overrated.



Wade said:


> I know that but here anime has surpassed manga and Kurumada didn't object that so he agrees and it becomes the true source of information.



According to who?!

That doesn't make any God damn sense dude, just stop, seriously.

Again, anime filler =/= Canon, no matter how good you think it was.


----------



## Wade (Sep 30, 2009)

Who would have thought Asgard arc was filler ? No one because it became canon before you knew it. Yet another proof that SS anime surpasses manga in quality and thus in canonility too.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 30, 2009)

Wade said:


> Who would have thought Asgard arc was filler ? No one because it became canon before you knew it. Yet another proof that SS anime surpasses manga in quality *and thus in canonility too.*



Wait, what?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 30, 2009)

I have no idea either.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 30, 2009)

_Canonility _

lol


----------



## J (Sep 30, 2009)

TWF said:


> And Cassios is Bijuu level.





TWF said:


> No he didn't, that was Docrates using the 8th Sense.





TWF said:


> Your a low tier Saint Seiya fan.





Oh man, I seriously laughed at this.



.access timeco. said:


> So... June disappeared, huh?



?



Deathbringerpt said:


> What the hell are you expecting in Saint Seiya anyway?



I want underage girls in sexual situations. A panty shot or two wouldn't hurt either 

Also I think Kurumada should have just retconned the ending and call it a day. Or at least use some other story-telling device than time-travel. Seriously, time-travel is the laziest and most boring way of carrying out a plot. He can do literally anything now.



> I don't know which chapter you are now but Lost Canvas completely shits on Saint Seiya Gods and makes Hades this evil schemer which instead of trying to fucking kill Athena on the spot, spares her like 2 fucking times and gives her a ticket to run on his private Cloud Fun Fair.



That's because it's her sister and he still has emotions for her. But seriously, I'm not saying it's a masterpiece or anything like that, I'm saying that compared to ND, it's a breath of fresh air.

Also lol at Thanatos getting shafted. Holy shit man. That's why people go "Cancr zo stunrng an Piscis 2 lolz". No you idiots, the specters/other bad guys are the ones that are weaker than the originals.



> That and the fact that Hades, instead of using the Great Eclipse which moves the entire damn Galaxy to make the Earth a giant ball of *DEAD*, this Hades just paints a bunch of angels in the sky.



Why would he create the great eclipse? The thing's called the Lost Canvas for a reason. 



> Again, i don't think Lost Canva is shit but it's God Damn overrated.



All I'm saying is that its story is better than ND's, not that it crushes every other shonen out there. Although it IS better than Naruto and Bleach. But then again, EVERYTHING's better than Naruto and Bleach.

--------------------------------------

Lay off the Wade you dongs. You are "low-tier SS fans" too.


----------



## Fang (Sep 30, 2009)

Okay, I skipped the first two chapters of Lost Canvas. So far Aries Shion doesn't seem to faggy and Tenma in LC is a helluva lot less annoyning than Seiya-kun.


----------



## J (Sep 30, 2009)

Watch the OVAs. They cover like the first 15 chapters. The scans are pretty bad at the beginning. They do get better though.


----------



## Wade (Sep 30, 2009)

But if Saga is the strongest gold saint, then how come he couldn't beat Shaka when he came back as spectre and having Camus and Shura by his side ?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 30, 2009)

Pisces from LC is pretty kewl


----------



## Wade (Sep 30, 2009)

Looks like Shaka is better than Saga. I need to update my list then.

1. Shaka: Stronger than the pope
Top tier :
Mu/Deathmask/Milo
Mid tier :
Kanon
Low tier :
Aphrodite/Aldebaran/Aiolos (got one shotted by Saga)/Aiolia (unable to kill Seiya with 10+ Lightning bolt)/Shura (dominated by Shaka with Saga and Camus)/Saga (dominated by Shaka with Camus and Shura)/Camus (dominated by Shaka with Shura and Saga)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 30, 2009)

Taurus from LC was awesome too, died like a Hero and inspired people.


----------



## J (Sep 30, 2009)

Wade said:


> But if Saga is the strongest gold saint, then how come he couldn't beat Shaka when he came back as spectre and having Camus and Shura by his side ?



You need to learn what plot shield is.

You also need to stop using the anime in a debate. 

You also need to read this dA link

Also:




Darth Nihilus said:


> Pisces from LC is pretty kewl



He's got a completely different personality than the original so he's not that big a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 



Tranquil Fury said:


> Taurus from LC was awesome too, died like a Hero and inspired people.



They all died like heroes in the original too. Taurus died the same way in both. Kinda.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 30, 2009)

Taurus, what an honorable saint.


----------



## J (Sep 30, 2009)

I didn't know baldy there could use underworld waves...huh...

Taurus was always cool. Just because he got his ass kicked at the beginning of every arc does not make him any less of a man. Or does it? Don't care. I'm out.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Sep 30, 2009)

BigJ said:


> I didn't know baldy there could use underworld waves...huh...
> 
> Taurus was always cool. Just because he got his ass kicked at the beginning of every arc does not make him any less of a man. Or does it? Don't care. I'm out.



but don't forget your promise!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 30, 2009)

Well saw Charcan, he said he was just passing through but it was nice to see him again.


----------



## Wade (Sep 30, 2009)

Why the hell is the story always centered around the pegasus saint ? Why does he always end up being the strongest ?


----------



## Wade (Sep 30, 2009)

BigJ said:


> You need to learn what plot shield is.
> 
> You also need to stop using the anime in a debate.
> 
> ...



Evil Saga looks stronger than the good one.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 30, 2009)

Why are you asking these questions so randomly? Why don't you bother someone else?.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 30, 2009)

BigJ said:


> I want underage girls in sexual situations. A panty shot or two wouldn't hurt either



Well, you don't get sexual situations but you do see Athena's legs and tooshie in ND 19. Shun doesn't really does anything with that visual stimulation though, kid's balls probably haven´t even dropped.



> Also I think Kurumada should have just retconned the ending and call it a day. Or at least use some other story-telling device than time-travel. Seriously, time-travel is the laziest and most boring way of carrying out a plot. He can do literally anything now.



Rectonning the ending would have been just as lazy in my opinion and i don´t think Kurumada will use any complex time traveling storyline, it´s just an excuse to fight Hades again.



> That's because it's her sister and he still has emotions for her. But seriously, I'm not saying it's a masterpiece or anything like that, I'm saying that compared to ND, it's a breath of fresh air.



I'll agree to that, i guess. But Shiori reuses so much plot points of the original, it starts to get tiring. Then again i also bitch about her new stuff since it always something that really doesn't have to do with greek mythology.

I don't know, Lost Canvas has a much modern narrative than the original which is good and all but at least G manages to be familiar, uses greek myths and still be original at the same time. 

I also don't like how every damn Gold Saint is an awesome martyr good guy, at least Deathmask and Aphrodite were 2 bad guys working for the greater good and Saga had his evil side thing going on.



> Also lol at Thanatos getting shafted. Holy shit man. That's why people go *"Cancr zo stunrng an Piscis 2 lolz"*. No you idiots, the specters/other bad guys are the ones that are weaker than the originals.



People go what now?

But really, i don´t even really care about how random the Specters power levels are (Newbie Tenma defeating that Lycaon guy who beat Near-Gold level Shiryu and Hyoga in the original lol) but just wait until she introduces her LC exclusive Gods, that´s the very definition of a good idea turned to shit. 

And the Hypnos fight is a fucking joke.



> Why would he create the great eclipse? The thing's called the Lost Canvas for a reason.



Why the hell wouldn't he? It's the only technique the guy has and it's his way of killing the earth without really doing anything. What Hades can or cannot do shouldn´t be affected by it's host just because he's a painter.


----------



## .access timeco. (Sep 30, 2009)

I heard Shiori was sick when she did El Cid's arc. I guess that explains everything...
Not only the way she handled the 4 Oneiroi, everything in that arc was really... embarassing.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sysiphus shooting an arrow from Greece then El Cid cuts it in four parts in the air (of Italy) so each part of the arrow, with its route unchanged thanks to the swift cut, hits exactly the four gods fused in a single body??? DAMN!!!

And then El Cid pierce Oneiros' body with his severed arm (where he was hiding that?) so... BANG, they explode!!! WTF?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 30, 2009)

^

It was embarrassingly bad in pretty much every possible way.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 30, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> _Canonility _
> 
> lol



I'm going to use that word. 

Can't wait till you upload those scans.


----------



## Wade (Oct 1, 2009)

So why always the pegasus saint ? Is there a reason ?


----------



## Wade (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm talking about the two wars against Hades.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 1, 2009)

Should have been less vague.


----------



## Wade (Oct 1, 2009)

Pegasus ryu sei ken must be the most powerful attack of the series.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 1, 2009)

Why on Earth do you care? He's the main character and he's not the strongest and far from it. Apollo, Hades, Chronus, Zeus are all stronger. You're basically complaining about the main character being the main character Saint*Seiya*.


----------



## Wade (Oct 1, 2009)

Are you fucking retarded, I'm very well aware Seiya is the main character, I'm just asking why in previous holy war the strongest one was also a pegasus saint. By Hades's words, he was the one to land him a hit again. Just curious to know if there's a reason to that, why it is always a pegasus saint who opposes the greatest resistance to Hades. Geez, stop your nonsense and unnecessary blablaring, you're not funny.

Edit : I see you've just edited your post. That's good. But now that makes the tonne of my answer quite inappropriate.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 1, 2009)

The Pegasus Saint was Seiya, he was called Pegasus Tenma. Even in the Hypermyth Hades was injured by a Pegasus Saint wh was also...guess who? Have you heard of Next Dimension? Wiki it and you'll see. 

The Pegasus Saint in all the wars is always the same person.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 1, 2009)

Cool art brah:


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 1, 2009)

Who is that? Wait...is that Shaka? It's a TRAP!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 1, 2009)

Got moar?


----------



## Wade (Oct 1, 2009)

Just re-watched some Saint seiya hades sanctuary OVA. Wow back then I hadn't noticed how much Shura and Camus rely on Saga to pass through the twelve temples. He's truly the leader and the strongest of all. 

"The man who was said to be equal to Gods, Saga".


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2009)

Cronos/Cronus from Episode G > Chronos from Next Dimension.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 1, 2009)

Based on what? Did something happen in Episode G? It's kind of early since he only did one thing in ND.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2009)

He made a big bang.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm confused should'nt Titans be universal threats anyway? We already knew he could because it was him who created the universe. Chronus seems more powerful than Hades seeing as he did a number on Aegis something Hades did'nt do even. And Hades created a super dimension with billions of Galaxies.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2009)

Even with two seals on him in his Chibi state he was instinctively reversed time in the universe until he was stopped by Pontus.

And Hades probably would get raped by Chibi Cronos. Anyway Cronos controlls concepts like time and space plus the elements and Telos Oracle.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 1, 2009)

So wait apparantly Chronus the God of Time can't recreate those same time feats? And apparantly the Titan>Primordial God of time based on the fact one has only just appeared and done something while the other has more feats? It's a bit too early don't you think?


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2009)

Cronos had to be nerfed by Mnemosyne, have Coeus's Keruanos stolen by her and given to his son and still took ten years to be defeated. Same Cronos killed another Primordial, his father, Uranus who created the heavens and all other Gods.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 1, 2009)

All you're doing is mentioning feats, Chronus has just been introduced. He only has one chapter worth of feats. I suppose you could say Uranus>All Primordial gods and that Cronus beat him so he's stronger than anyone barring Gaia but it's still too early to judge Chronus.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2009)

What do feats have to do with powerscaling?


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

So, if you guys don't mind giving a bit of advice...

I watched what's animated of the Lost Canvas so far and I really like it.  Should I continue it by reading the manga or should I start somewhere else?  I'm not even really sure how many different "Runs" there are, it's pretty confusing.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 1, 2009)

TWF said:


> What do feats have to do with powerscaling?



What powerscaling? One comes from Episode G the other from the original mangaverse.



> So, if you guys don't mind giving a bit of advice...
> 
> I watched what's animated of the Lost Canvas so far and I really like it. Should I continue it by reading the manga or should I start somewhere else? I'm not even really sure how many different "Runs" there are, it's pretty confusing



Go ahead read the manga but they only have till chapter 135 in english whereas there are 150+ chapters as of current. As for where to start:

-Anime(non-canon but for the early part of SS your only source)
-Hades arc manga(It's easier to find the english version of this arc so this)
-LC(Non-canon prequel)
-Heaven's Overture(non-canon movie but worth watchin after Hades arc)
-Next Dimension(Canon prequel and sequeal, slow releases)

There's another manga in the works not sure about the story or if it's canon or not.

The original is hard to find especially the early parts, the Hades manga which is the final arc can be found in the Trading Post, become a member from you user CP and clicking on Group Memebership and then choose.

Please reference Saint Seiya Info Center in the respect Dome as well.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> What powerscaling? One comes from Episode G the other from the original mangaverse.



Same manga, both are canonical, what is your point again?


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> What powerscaling? One comes from Episode G the other from the original mangaverse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome. I'll start with the canon stuff then work my way down to non-canon.  Thanks.


----------



## J (Oct 1, 2009)

Come on you guys. Stop the fighting. You're both equally wrong about everything. Almost Wade level of idiocy.

This thread is now about SaGAR. Discuss!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 1, 2009)

BTW forgot Episode G as well, it's a prequel and it's status as canon is still debateable.



> This thread is now about SaGAR. Discuss!



GARlaxian explosion!!


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Come on you guys. Stop the fighting. You're both equally wrong about everything. Almost Wade level of idiocy.
> 
> This thread is now about SaGAR. Discuss!



I'm never wrong.

And Cassios > Saga.


----------



## J (Oct 1, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> GARlaxian explosion!!



Gay.



TWF said:


> And Cassios > Saga.



Cassios is the unknown Yonko.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2009)

I think Cassios would've been a better Gold Saint character than Shaka.


----------



## J (Oct 1, 2009)

Who cares. They're both equally horrible.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2009)

No he's a fantastic character you dong.


----------



## J (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 1, 2009)

ahahahahahaha


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 1, 2009)

at this page. I need to get one too.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2009)

When does Aiacos's incarnation show up in Lost Canvas? I'm impressed how well Minos was actually fleshed out in it compared to his reincarnation in the original manga. He isn't completely boring and Pisces isn't a completely foppish dong in the 18th Century in the last Holy War.


----------



## J (Oct 2, 2009)

Amazing how those glasses seem to fit perfectly.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2009)

Why is Alderbaran in Lost Canvas?


----------



## J (Oct 2, 2009)

Cuz you touch yourself at night.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2009)

Cassios said it was cool with him.


----------



## J (Oct 2, 2009)

Wait wait wait, so you didn't see the Minos fight as the biggest jobbing of the year? The dude was killed by Pisces. Killed. By. Pisces.

Also Aldebaran is not really his name. He just chose to be called that. And they all look like the original saints, physically.

Hypnos looks actually decent in that pic. Huh.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2009)

I didn't say Minos wasn't being jobbed, I said I like the way his character was fleshed out. Although I did enjoy Minos nearly snapping Shion's neck like a twig before Pisces showed up again to ruin it.

Hades cries when he dreams of Cassios.


----------



## J (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah, that's pretty much the reason why I still read this. All characters get at least some development before they bite the dust. Plus Pandora-sama 

Also SaGAR > Cassios.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice avatar.


----------



## J (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm a GioGio fan. Just 'cause he's the son of Dio the world Bando don't mean he's evil. I especially like his stand. And that other thing he does. My favorite part was that chapter where he fought the bad guy. [/pretending like he knows what he's talking about]


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 2, 2009)

TWF said:


> When does Aiacos's incarnation show up in Lost Canvas? I'm impressed how well *Minos was actually fleshed out in it compared to his reincarnation in the original manga*. He isn't completely boring and Pisces isn't a completely foppish dong in the 18th Century in the last Holy War.



LC Aiacos>>>>>>>>LC Minos. Trust me, dude was a real Tyrant and had some mannerism to him.


----------



## .access timeco. (Oct 2, 2009)

Aiacos will not appear soon. But, yeah, he turns out to be a character even more interesting than Minos when he does.

The only complain I have is that, while with Minos Shiori managed to make a boring character become really cool, with Aiacos she simply created a new one.
I mean, with Minos she used the basic characteristics he had in the manga and made a miracle out of it. With Aiacos she simply ignored the (so very few) attributes Kurumada gave him and decided to create a completely new character with the same name.
The result is GREAT, but I think she was kinda disrespectful there saying "fuck off" to the personality Aiacos already shown in the original manga.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 2, 2009)

Radhamanthys is kept the same though. Aiacos did'nt have any personality as per my memory so this was a good thing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 2, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Wait wait wait, so you didn't see the Minos fight as the biggest jobbing of the year? The dude was killed by Pisces. Killed. By. Pisces.



Minos was gangbanged by Shion in the end. He would have killed Alfabika if it wasn?t for him.

The Judges/Gold fights were pretty good in Lost Canvas, neither opponent in each fight was MUCH stronger than the other and it was always on the same level.

It?s just that Hades army is seriously disadvantaged against Athena since they "technically" only have 3 big guys and in Lost Canvas Dohko just beat 3 of the strongest non Judge Scepters of the original manga which were also pretty good except the last one. Counting the fact that most of the Specters died twice in Lost Canvas, they really sound like shit.

I seriously have no idea why didn?t Shiori kept Hypnos and Thanatos for the end and gave them an epic group fight instead of "This Box > Thanatos" and "I can crap an entire army of Ghost Saints out of fucking nowhere > Hypnos".

And yes BigJ, Lost Canvas is made by a chick.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2009)

Why is Kagaho stronger than Rhadamanthys, Minos and Aiacos in Lost Canvas? Is there a reason for this?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 2, 2009)

Kagaho reminds me of Ikki for some reason.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 2, 2009)

TWF said:


> Why is Kagaho stronger than Rhadamanthys, Minos and Aiacos in Lost Canvas? Is there a reason for this?



He?s the Ikki of Lost Canvas, pure fanwank from the author.

Although i wouldn?t put him above Radamanthys below Kagaho now that he?s an fuckawesome Specter after receiving the blood of Hades.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2009)

Manigoldo :mexican:


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 2, 2009)

He got rapedstomped by Thanatos who used nothing but his finger and a chess piece hell he was'nt even wearing his cloth and was'nt in his original body. Pure badass.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2009)

Manigoldo punched him in the face and blemished him.


----------



## J (Oct 2, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Minos was gangbanged by Shion in the end. He would have killed Alfabika if it wasn?t for him.



You just like to argue with me, don't you? You're like the Batman to my Joker. Except you're not as cool as Batman.

Anyway, it was the other way around, actually. Minos had Shion in his cosmic marionette and about to snap him in two when Alabafika showed up and freed him. Also gangbanging involves more than one person...



> The Judges/Gold fights were pretty good in Lost Canvas, neither opponent in each fight was MUCH stronger than the other and it was always on the same level.


Which is horrible power-scaling. Based on the original series anyway.



> And yes BigJ, Lost Canvas is made by a chick.


That's kind of odd seeing as how LC has a lot of fan-service. Pandora-samapek



TWF said:


> :mexican:







Tranquil Fury said:


> LC Aiacos>>>>>>>>LC Minos. Trust me, dude was a real Tyrant and had some mannerism to him.



Who would've thought that a specter who has a history with two of the protagonists would be fleshed out?! Why I don't even



Tranquil Fury said:


> Radhamanthys is kept the same though. Aiacos did'nt have any personality as per my memory so this was a good thing.



Rad-man's the man. Also Rad-man is better than you, Tranquil Fury. Yes, an imaginary character in a comic book designed for 12 year olds is better than you.


----------



## .access timeco. (Oct 5, 2009)

After the borefest that was this Dohko's arc, finally an amazing chapter coming to LC again.

credits to RXGDO

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img29.imageshack.us/i/dbdbrtdrt.jpg/
here
here
here
here
here
here


P01

Pandore: You are saying that a man who betrayed the sanctuary is here ?

Pandore: But how ?

Pandore: Is it possible in such a goody goody sanctuary ?

Pandore: Why is such a person here ?

Hadès: He was killed by the Sanctuary...

Hadès: for plotting a rebellion.

Hadès: He commited this sin 2 years ago...


P02

Hadès: In his devouring ambition...

Hadès: He was aiming for the Pope's seat.





Well, I am not a fan of the Gemini Saints (Kanon was cool in the Poseidon arc, but both him and Saga became boring as hell itself in Hades), but I have to say I loved those spoilers.
It really annoyed me how all the saints in LC were so loyal. The old Saga/Mask/Aphro vibe was really missing, so thank god for Aspros (that's his name).




EDIT: Oh, and not to forget still in october Yuzuriha's gaiden will be published on SHUEISHA's shoujo magazine:


I have to say this is what I am most interested when it comes to LC related stuff. It mentions Yuzuriha's family dying, her wedding (?) and her relationship with Shion (I believe it is pretty obvious then that he was her fiancé)... yeah, it will really be quite shoujo, but I guess the whole LC is so it's ok.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 5, 2009)

I was about to post that.  May as well post mine:

LC 152 : Wow Wow wow Stuff happens !  

Deuteros is revealed to be Previous Kanon, he's the second Gemini. His brother was killed 2 years ago because he tried to kill the pope. (lol). Thing is, Hades revived the evil Gemini and send him to fight Deuteros. So we're about to get a Gemini vs Gemini fight. Not sure where Kagaho went.


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2009)

Lost Boring


----------



## J (Oct 5, 2009)

More like the Lost Canv-ass.

Shit got even more boring with the Aquarius arc. What a crappy saint lol.

Regarding the spoilers...meh, nothing interesting really. "U meen 2 tel me der was 2 Gemni sts??? No wai man, i totlly din't c dat comin'!!! lolz". 

I just started the Sagittarius vs Aiacos fight. If it sucks dongs then I'll probably drop this. Although it's still digestible unlike that piece of shit known as ND. Who the hell does Kurumada think he is, Togashi? At least HxH is good. G forever ND never!


----------



## Wade (Oct 5, 2009)

So what makes Aiolos top tier again ?


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2009)

Cassios is Top Tier bijuu from hell level.


----------



## Wade (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh shut up.


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2009)

No you fodder.


----------



## Wade (Oct 5, 2009)

TWF said:


> Cassios is Top Tier bijuu from hell level.



No he's not.


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes he is.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow, that latest Lost Canvas development is actually pretty interesting even if Shiori stills needs to directly take stuff from the original manga.

Grand Pope surplice version is pretty fucking badass.


----------



## J (Oct 5, 2009)

More like The White Dong.


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2009)

Change your avatar back to slick Giorno you homo

It suits your cocky attitude perfectly


----------



## J (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't deserve the GioGio I'm afraid. Is it true that JJBA's parts can be read as stand-alones? I'll start on that once I get caught up on the Lost Canv-ass.

Also that signature of Apollo is thuper gay.


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2009)

Super fabulous more like.

Technically Part 6 and Part 7 are the "stand-alones" but you want to read Part 1 to Part 5 straight up through the natural order of each series: Phantom Blood, Battle Tendency, Stardust Crusaders, Diamond is Unbreakable and Golden Wind.


----------



## J (Oct 5, 2009)

TWF said:


> Phantom Blood,



More like Phaggot Blood



> Battle Tendency,



More like Homo Tendency



> Stardust Crusaders,



Stardust Revolution!



> Diamond is Unbreakable



What the fuck kind of shit is this? Diamond IS breakable. False advertising.



> Golden Wind.



More like Human Wind.

-----------------------

In all seriousness, this thing is like 8454 chapters long. I'll see what I can do.
How far are you in the Lost Canv-ass Fangy?


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2009)

Just finished the part where those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) the Dream Gods are introduced.

Manigoldo no, why are you dead.

Also Kagaho more like Gary Stu.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 5, 2009)

As long as JJBA is, doesn't take long to get through one volume imo. Well, DIU was taking awhile, especially with all of the entirety of the arc being double pages. Damn you, Josuke.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 5, 2009)

BigJ said:


> I'll start on that once I get caught up on the Lost Canv-ass.



I get it. You add an extra s to Canvas so that it sounds like ass.

That´s really some high quality comedy there. 

And TWF lay low on the fabulous there, G is probably having a bad effect on you.


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2009)

JJBA is fabulous, not Episode G. Episode G went from fuck win art and style to what the fuck is Okada doing to Aiolia's body.


----------



## J (Oct 5, 2009)

TWF said:


> Just finished the part where those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) the Dream Gods are introduced.
> 
> Manigoldo no, why are you dead.
> 
> Also Kagaho more like Gary Stu.



Well at least the Capricorn saint still retains his badass/don'tlookatme personality. Didn't get much character development I'd say. The Hypnos fight is shit though. And yeah, Manigoldo went down like a man 



Darth Nihilus said:


> As long as JJBA is, doesn't take long to get through one volume imo. Well, DIU was taking awhile, especially with all of the entirety of the arc being double pages. Damn you, Josuke.



Nobody ask you 
How's the KotZ goin'? Post links here so we can all appreciate your work.

------------------------

More like Dongbringerpt


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 5, 2009)

Finished most of the pages. Sent them to Cyn to see what she can do with combining the double pages. Fuck that shit 

The rest is good. 

Clone stamp CLONE STAMP CLONE STAMP

Jebus Christo.


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2009)

At least the Pope was a former Cancer Gold Saint in Lost Canvas. Manigoldo and whatshisfacePope were great, at least that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Thanatos got what's coming to him.

Love the part where Cancer was going, " I want to burn your soul! ".

Now 50% of the manliness of LC is gone.


----------



## J (Oct 5, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Finished most of the pages. Sent them to Cyn to see what she can do with combining the double pages. Fuck that shit



Ah, I see. Let us know once you get that shizzle cracking.



> Clone stamp CLONE STAMP CLONE STAMP



Yeah, that's a bitch



> Jebus Christo.



Madre de dios.



TWF said:


> At least the Pope was a former Cancer Gold Saint in Lost Canvas. Manigoldo and whatshisfacePope were great, at least that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Thanatos got what's coming to him.



LOL at the pope being the Cancer saint of all people. The one true shocker of LC.



> Now 50% of the manliness of LC is gone.



Good thing that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Virgo died in like chapter 2. That was great.


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2009)

To be fair Ashimita wasn't anywhere as bad as Shaka, at least he was a dick on purpose because that's how he felt like being other than the I AM BUDDHISTA AND MORE DIVINE THEN YOUR MOMMA THE QUEEN OF GODS.


----------



## J (Oct 5, 2009)

He didn't get any development since he died in like two chapters but yeah, his personality was definitely an improvement. He's gonna come back though I'm sure, that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)...

And I can do better than "Dongbringerpt", how 'bout "Donggobblerpt"?


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2009)

The Great Yato.


----------



## J (Oct 5, 2009)

Fruity Horse Gallop!

Yazuwhothehellcares is hawt though. Yato better tap that.


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2009)

I always thought it was weird how the mangaka of Lost Canvas is a chick yet she loves showing off ass and basically camel toe esque images of the manly Mu with tits chick as often as possible every time she fights.

Mandrake was a cool looking Specter though.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 5, 2009)

Manly Mu with tits?


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2009)

Such an incredibly masculine figure of a Gold Saint.



Yet somehow he manages to keep his tresses longer than Athena's incarnations and they always still have that sleek, bouncy sheen to them.

A true Gold Saint.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 5, 2009)

BigJ said:


> And I can do better than "Dongbringerpt", how 'bout "Donggobblerpt"?



Boy, it´s just like TWF said, you sure have a COCKy attitude.

See what i did there?



> Episode G went from fuck win art and style to what the fuck is Okada doing to Aiolia's body.



Episode G human anatomy and faces were always fucked up for most characters, it´s really the detail on the environment, the Titan Somas and creature design that makes the art awesome.

Most Gold Saints got fagged x10 and all of them got anorexic as hell ,that´s really my main beef with Okada's art that and the Gold Cloths not looking as good as the originals.



TWF said:


> I always thought it was weird how the mangaka of Lost Canvas is a chick yet she loves showing off ass and basically camel toe esque images of the manly Mu with tits chick as often as possible every time she fights.



It´s more Pandora than anyone else, that bitch is always flashing her tits and legs 24/7. Yuzhura has more of a toned down fanservice.



TWF said:


> Mandrake was a cool looking Specter though.



Meh, Behemot and the fly specters were cooler looking.

The Specter trio (Alraune, Minotaur and Silphyde) are probably my favorite Specters in terms of armor design. Not coutning the Judges of course.


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2009)

At times in Episode G they do look bad-ass for Saga, Aiolia, Shura, Pontus, Coeus, Hyperion, Cronos, Alderbaran. 

I just detest how after volume 12 Episode G is going more toward the moe side by Okada. You be surprised how many people mock Saint Seiya for being the "Sailor Moon" of Shonen Jump.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 5, 2009)

TWF said:


> At times in Episode G they do look bad-ass for Saga, Aiolia, Shura, Pontus, Coeus, Hyperion, Cronos, Alderbaran.



Don't really agree about Saga (Maybe when his evil personality is on) and while Spirit Cronus looks absolutely fucking badass, his actual body is a kid which doesn´t look very threatening. But yeah, Okada can actually make masculine looking characters (Hyperion being the best) but he just chooses not to.



TWF said:


> I just detest how after volume 12 Episode G is going more toward the moe side by Okada. You be surprised how many people mock Saint Seiya for being the "Sailor Moon" of Shonen Jump.



Heh, like Shonen Jump is the example for virility and manliness when it comes to manga. Fucking Seiya and the bronzes are crying all the time and they're more manly than anything SJ has nowadays.


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2009)

Seiya and Shun are never manly. 

Now Hyoga, mother fucker is hardcore.


----------



## J (Oct 5, 2009)

TWF said:


> I always thought it was weird how the mangaka of Lost Canvas is a chick yet she loves showing off ass and basically camel toe esque images of the manly Mu with tits chick as often as possible every time she fights.



That's what I said a while back. Wait 'til you get to the 100s. There's some good shit in there. Also:

:gaymonkey




Deathbringerpt said:


> Boy, it?s just like TWF said, you sure have a COCKy attitude.
> 
> See what i did there?



That would explain why you're always riding me. Hur hurrrrrrrrrr



TWF said:


> Seiya and Shun are never manly.
> 
> Now *Hyoga*, mother fucker is hardcore.



I believe you misspelled "Shiryuu" there my good sir.

And yeah I don't like Saga's design in G. The dude is 21, he's supposed to be rugged and a complete pimp. Just like in that filler they added during Sanctuary, with them hoes and a pimp glass by his side.


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2009)

Saga still looks manlier then most of the other Gold Saints or other characters in Episode G barring Alderbaran, Deathmask, Dohko and Hyperion/Coeus.


----------



## J (Oct 5, 2009)

That's not hard to do, though. 

So how 'bout that ND not coming back 'til probably March?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 6, 2009)

Hyperion is the manliest character in SS.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 6, 2009)

BigJ said:


> So how 'bout that ND not coming back 'til probably March?



If that's not being a huge lazy prick, i don?t know what it is.


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Hyperion is the manliest character in SS.



Coeus > Hyperion.

Then Saga, Shura, Deathmask and that lesbian Themis.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 6, 2009)

^

Fail for no Radamanthys.


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2009)

Rhadamanthys has a uni-brow, nothing manly about that.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 6, 2009)

Coeus is manly? What did he say or do that puts him above Hyperion? No, H4X and being more powerful don't count. Your list is missing Kanon and Radhamanthys as well.

LC Aiacos was the man, he considered himself King of all he surveys and did whatever the hell he wanted when he wanted including off his fellow men for teh lulz.


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Coeus is manly? What did he say or do that puts him above Hyperion? No, H4X and being more powerful don't count. Your list is missing Kanon and Radhamanthys as well.



Coeus smiled off having a hole punched through his fucking chest to teach Aiolia a point, if that isn't manly I don't know what is.

And Kanon is a boring version of Saga.



> LC Aiacos was the man, he considered himself King of all he surveys and did whatever the hell he wanted when he wanted including off his fellow men for teh lulz.



What?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 6, 2009)

You'll have to read the chapters where Aiacos takes action. As for Coeus I'll give that to him. Guess he was manly.


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2009)

Has Seiya admitted he's gay for Hyoga yet ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 6, 2009)

TWF said:


> Rhadamanthys has a uni-brow, nothing manly about that.
> 
> And Kanon is a boring version of Saga.



Your opinion about Saint Seiya is now forfeit.



> Coeus smiled off having a hole punched through his fucking chest to teach Aiolia a point, if that isn't manly I don't know what is.



Well, Aiacos did the same in Lost Canvas, 2 times, almost 3.

But yeah, Coeus was pretty cool.


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Your opinion about Saint Seiya is now forfeit.



Anyone whose a fan of Kanon or Shaka don't get to say that at all. And Cassios is the manliest of them all.



> Well, Aiacos did the same in Lost Canvas, 2 times, almost 3.
> 
> But yeah, Coeus was pretty cool.



Aiacos rah rah rah. No Phoenix ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in Lost Canvas thank god.


----------



## J (Oct 6, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Hyperion is the manliest character in SS.



LOL no. I can name like ten characters who are manlier. You're officially Wade level. Congrats!



TWF said:


> Rhadamanthys has a uni-brow, nothing manly about that.







Freija said:


> Has Seiya admitted he's gay for Hyoga yet ?





-------------

Hey TWF, check this out you ^ (use bro):


*Spoiler*: __ 








Guess who that homo in the 2nd pic is.


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm assuming that's a toughened up version of Shun


----------



## J (Oct 6, 2009)

Bahahahahaha. Look at the elbows. Then look at your avatar. Then tell me where to find a good GioGio pic I can use as a sig.


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2009)

That's not Coeus

That's Charon


----------



## J (Oct 6, 2009)

Who?

Also lol Heman:


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2009)

Aiolia with balls


----------



## J (Oct 6, 2009)

In G, even as an adult he still looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Seiya looks slightly more masculine though:


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2009)

why does seiya's six pack look like a knotted cock going through his stomach and chest


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 6, 2009)

Ew     GioGio.


----------



## J (Oct 6, 2009)

TWF said:


> why does seiya's six pack look like a knotted cock going through his stomach and chest



LOL you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 



Grimmjow said:


> Ew     GioGio.



Negged. 
And welcome back. I daresay that avatar is clearly of great taste.


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2009)

Seiya is clearly catching for Aiolia.


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2009)

japs have weed?


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 6, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Negged.
> And welcome back. I daresay that avatar is clearly of great taste.



You liked part 5?

Thanks.

Have I missed any Saint Seiya vs ____ threads?


----------



## J (Oct 6, 2009)

TWF said:


> japs have weed?



Who doesn't?



Grimmjow said:


> You liked part 5?



I haven't read any of it. But I WAS sporting an extremely high quality rendering of GioGio for a while. GER? More like GAR amirite? Haha.



> Have I missed any Saint Seiya vs ____ threads?



Yeah. I especially like how these guys twist feats in order to drive their point across. "Let's say Mnemoblahblah mind wipes every1 even though we have no idea how it works! Better yet, let's use some weird-ass databook as reference!"


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2009)

Lol1syne :333


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 6, 2009)

GioGio Manly? I don't even

Link me to thread.


----------



## J (Oct 6, 2009)

Well played. I know when I've been defeated. I'll be back, you'll see!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## J (Oct 6, 2009)

"You can see through the nature of God"???

Here's some threads:

This
This
This

Also Id is a homo.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 6, 2009)

That image of Saga 

Does not approve


----------



## J (Oct 6, 2009)

It's even shittier than my avatar. He's a Shaka fan though. No surprise there.

Huh. Looks like that "thing" finally downloaded. Now what...


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2009)

Shaka x Mu


----------



## J (Oct 6, 2009)

The holy grail of faggotry. Make it an FC. I call co-owner!


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 6, 2009)

BigJ said:


> "You can see through the nature of God"???
> 
> Here's some threads:
> 
> ...


Thanks J.


BigJ said:


> He's a Shaka fan though. No surprise there.





TWF said:


> Shaka x Mu x Milo



Fixed.


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2009)

So how good is this bishie bullshit?

I started Episode G and Lost Canvas awhile back and all I see is Fabuluuus.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 6, 2009)

Fang, post that vid of Saga beating up Ikki again


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 6, 2009)

And there you have it Roxxas


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2009)

Is that from the original anime?


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 6, 2009)

Someone find me a HQ Raw panel of Shura from Hades arc or G. That can be made into a set.

Rep is reward.


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2009)

And what the hell did Saga do to Ikki's face? Looks like his punch was strong, reality was being warped around his face.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 6, 2009)

And here I thought his beating from Shaka was brutal. Doth not even compare.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 6, 2009)

Saga's fist > Shaka

Sorry DN.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 6, 2009)

That's basically what I just said


----------



## J (Oct 6, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Someone find me a HQ Raw panel of Shura from Hades arc or G. That can be made into a set.
> 
> Rep is reward.




*Spoiler*: __ 













Also, Roxxas? More like Suxxass


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 6, 2009)

No Death Mask or Shaka chibi DN?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 6, 2009)

Fuck that. I'll try and go for a Deathmask Shaka hybrid chibi in the future. Hybrid chibis, so suck


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2009)

BigJ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqPd1PZpGiQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2009)

Manigoldo set soon rah rah rah


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 6, 2009)

The first ones were joke but the last one I'm using BigJ. Thanks already repped today will tomorrow.


I gotcha DN.




Sam.


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2009)

How you been Dani?


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 6, 2009)

Doing pretty good Sam. Work is a bitch.

How have you been?
How far are you in Episode G?


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2009)

At chapter 68 aka the end of Coeus and Hyperion's rematches with Aiolia and the other Gold Saints.

Right now I'm reading chapter 82 of Lost Canvas, more or less speed reading through it to get to Aiacos.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 7, 2009)

Fucking Speed demon.


----------



## J (Oct 7, 2009)

You slow, Grimmboy. I'm at 127 in LC. Waiting for 68 and 69 of G.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 7, 2009)

I upto 135/6 which seems to be how far they've translated in english. slow translation is slow.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm waiting for Id to give his feedback in that thread.


----------



## Fang (Oct 7, 2009)

Saga's fist > Hades.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 7, 2009)

^

More like:

Saga's Demon Emperor Fist = Ikki Phoenix Illusion Demonic Fist

Aaaaaand severe butthurt replies in 3, 2, 1....


----------



## Fang (Oct 7, 2009)

Ikki more like Jobbiki.


----------



## Fang (Oct 7, 2009)

" No matter how much they grown up, they won't defeat me down because they are small potatoes "


----------



## J (Oct 7, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Saga's Demon Emperor Fist = Ikki Phoenix Illusion Demonic Fist



No. Hence the different names. The more you know...

Huh. I was right. That thread is quite something.


----------



## Fang (Oct 7, 2009)

Saga: Seiya you boob.

Englishese subs of Saint Seiya's anime are hilarious.


----------



## J (Oct 7, 2009)

Genie fist of the holy father fo' lyfe!

So we got over 1000 posts in this bitch, yeah yeah.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 7, 2009)

TWF said:


> Saga: Seiya you boob.
> 
> Englishese subs of Saint Seiya's anime are hilarious.



You're kidding, aren't you?


----------



## Fang (Oct 7, 2009)

Yafai is Ikki's name.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 8, 2009)

I never saw this in the OVAs, was there a different sub group for the old anime?


----------



## Fang (Oct 8, 2009)

Saint Seiya's subbing of the original anime in English is pretty ackward. It starts out great with only a few typo or spelling errors then gradually different translators in the same group make mistakes with grammar and being far too literal with the translations: 

Example: " Go to hell Seiya! " states Saga like five times at the start of their fight in Sanctuary when Evil Saga takes over.

Then you get " Go to die Seiya! Seiya you boob! Small potatoes can not knock me down! " 

" Phoenix Star Yafai "


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 8, 2009)

What is this?


----------



## Id (Oct 8, 2009)

Check out the last part of Ikky Vs Shaka.


Ikky states and I quote.
"Shaka come to happy land with me" -


----------



## Fang (Oct 8, 2009)

Episode 73

" Seiya got in the way of evil incarnation Shaka of Gemini "


----------



## Fang (Oct 8, 2009)

" Listen to me carefully, everyone. Even it's so in order to hold off alien invasion! "


----------



## J (Oct 8, 2009)

Where'd you get those subs from anyway? TWF you boob...


----------



## Fang (Oct 8, 2009)

Youboob.

" Seiya boob you! "


----------



## J (Oct 8, 2009)

You're small potatoes, TWF.


----------



## Fang (Oct 8, 2009)

Evil Shaka of Gemini Solte.


----------



## J (Oct 8, 2009)

How do you like my reply to the Saga vs Shion thread? Also lol at Tranquil Furry-kun. Good guy.


----------



## Fang (Oct 8, 2009)

Cassios > Shion.

Cassios is bijuu lvl, Shion is chuunin lvl.


----------



## J (Oct 8, 2009)

Nu uh cuz kurmuda > u cuz daz nut a chuructr fallibbble sttarement no wai


----------



## J (Oct 8, 2009)

Masterpiece of art I would say.

I'm going to sleep. Let's see how they downplay that "feat" lol.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 8, 2009)

Link to thread.

New avy get.


----------



## Fang (Oct 8, 2009)

Is that El Cid or Shura?


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 8, 2009)

EI       Cid.


----------



## Fang (Oct 8, 2009)

Matador Cido.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 8, 2009)

I a sagrada espada que lo corta todo toma!


----------



## valerian (Oct 8, 2009)

Started reading Lost Canvas. I've lost all interest in anime adaptations now. so I'll just buy the SS volumes.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 8, 2009)

Sam, I don't even.


----------



## Fang (Oct 8, 2009)

Why is Poseidon reincarnated in a woman?


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 8, 2009)

Shura (Surplice) will be my next chibi. 

Hopefully it won't be as small.

There is a thread for it now Sam.


----------



## Fang (Oct 8, 2009)

What thread, Dani?

Also Rhadamanthys was killed by Scorpio? Lameeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 8, 2009)

TWF said:


> Why is Poseidon reincarnated in a woman?



Because lolShiori.



> Also Rhadamanthys was killed by Scorpio? Lameeeeeeeeeeeeeee.



Get ready to be surprised. And Scorpio is actually pretty cool in Lost Canvas, don?t hate.


----------



## Fang (Oct 8, 2009)

As cool as Sasuke.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 8, 2009)

Milo cool what?


----------



## J (Oct 8, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Link to thread.
> New avy get.



Looks good. And here's the link: Crazy idea I had when I was bored



Cyborg Franky said:


> Started reading Lost Canvas. I've lost all interest in anime adaptations now. so I'll just buy the SS volumes.







TWF said:


> Why is Poseidon reincarnated in a woman?



'Cause it's hotter that way. 

Scorpio got Deathmask's attitude and finally showed the potential I knew he had. Not bad. Aquarius was ass though, like always.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 8, 2009)

I was hoping that the subtitles would improve since the fixed the shit for episode 60, I was disappointed afterwards. Milo Scorpio is referred to as Cancer? 

And Ikki = Yafai?


----------



## Fang (Oct 8, 2009)

Saga is Gemini Shaka. Also it all makes sense now, Saga wanted to protect the world from aliens.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks          J.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 9, 2009)

I was DA trying to find a decent image of Shura full body (surplice) so I could get a chibi and I found mad images of Shura x Saga.

I mean come on. Fangirls have to turn everything to that yaoi shit.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 9, 2009)

TWF said:


> Why is Poseidon reincarnated in a woman?



Fanservice? You'd think Pandora would be enough.



> How do you like my reply to the Saga vs Shion thread? Also lol at Tranquil Furry-kun. Good guy



Why thank you Biggay, I kid. It's the only thing I could think of.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 9, 2009)

T-Fury, why don't you use a 150x150 avy?


----------



## valerian (Oct 9, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Sam, I don't even.





BigJ said:


>



Sorry, but I'm completely lost here.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 9, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> T-Fury, why don't you use a 150x150 avy?





Might I use this one of yours temporarily?


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 9, 2009)

Sure, go ahead.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 9, 2009)

The SS FC is dead, no one uses it anymore. :sigh


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 9, 2009)

This became the FC lol.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2009)

Minos is meh. Can't believe Rhadamanthys got taken out by Sasuke-Milo.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 9, 2009)

The puppet master Minos.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 9, 2009)

Could I ask a question? Who are your fav Judges in LC and the original manga respectively?

For me LC: Aiacos
Original:Radhamanthys


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2009)

Aiacos in Saint Seiya, Aiacos in Lost Canvas. My other favorite Specters were Harpy and Basilisk along with Rhadamanthys.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 9, 2009)

LC: Aiacos

SS: Rhadamathzs


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 9, 2009)

Lost Canvas: Aiacos, of all the Judges in all mangas, he's the one with the most development by far.

Original: Radamanthys, this guy doesn't fuck around and only wants to fight 1 on 1 with no outside bullshit, that´s why he saved Kanon from being killed by Aiacos. That´s GAR right there.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 9, 2009)

That's three so far.


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2009)

Violet has big titays.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 9, 2009)

Yo Sam, I fucked Katey too.

/Dave Chappelle


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2009)

Who is Katey.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 9, 2009)

You never seen that episode of Dave Chappelle when he did the Real World but with all black guys and that one white dude?

Katey is the white guys gf.

Dave says "Katey got some big titays"

So I thought you would know what I'm talking about.

Before the white dude leaves Dave says "Hey, I fucked Katey too"


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh yeah I forgot, I haven't seen that show in years.


----------



## J (Oct 9, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Thanks          J.



Your avatar will never be as good as mine though. High-brow quality shit right there.



Tranquil Fury said:


> Why thank you Biggay, I kid. It's the only thing I could think of.



*Last edited by Tranquil Fury; Today at 05:06 AM.*

So it took you a whole hour to come up with that? Damn you suck.



Cyborg Franky said:


> Sorry, but I'm completely lost here.



Franky is my least favorite straw hat.



Tranquil Fury said:


> Could I ask a question? Who are your fav Judges in LC and the original manga respectively?



Rad the man. Always. 



Grimmjow said:


> You never seen that episode of Dave Chappelle when he did the Real World but with all black guys and that one white dude?
> Katey is the white guys gf.
> Dave says "Katey got some big titays"
> So I thought you would know what I'm talking about.
> Before the white dude leaves Dave says "Hey, I fucked Katey too"



lol ^ (use bro).


----------



## valerian (Oct 9, 2009)

Erm... that's nice and all?


----------



## J (Oct 9, 2009)

So what brings thee here Cyborg Franky-kun? How much of this series have you read? The original? Episode G? The Lost Canvas? Who's your favorite character aside from Gemini Saga?


----------



## valerian (Oct 9, 2009)

Nothing and no one yet, I've just started.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 9, 2009)

That GioGio avy is one of a kind.


----------



## J (Oct 9, 2009)

Didn't you say you started the Lost Canv-ass? That shit ain't canon, man. You should at least watch the crappy subbed videos of the original series before moving on to LC and G.

GioGio is the best JJBA character.


----------



## valerian (Oct 9, 2009)

Okay, I'll give the anime another chance.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 9, 2009)

BigJ said:


> GioGio is the best JJBA character.


Not even.


Cyborg Franky said:


> Okay, I'll give the anime another chance.



I don't even.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 9, 2009)

Of course he isn't. It's Polnareff. Get with the times.


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2009)

Diavolo killed Frenchie.

[Delete]

Sissyphus


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 9, 2009)

Caesar Zeppeli is my number one.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 9, 2009)

Doesn't make him any less of an interesting character


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2009)

Diavolo kills invalids, how low will he go.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 9, 2009)

Beating up old men. How shameful.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 9, 2009)

Is that a Yugi-oh character DN?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 9, 2009)

Flashback Bakura from the final season. Made it myself


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 9, 2009)

He was cool.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 9, 2009)

Has excellent stock. Same with Yami Marik.


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2009)

Yugi-Oh is pretty gay.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh, meh. GX, what a thick layer of failure.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 9, 2009)

GX was ok.

5G fail city.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 9, 2009)

I'd rather go with Yusei over Jaden

Holy Jebus


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 9, 2009)

It may just be me then.

Getting a Shura surplice chibi.


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2009)

I will get either a new Aiacos (LC or SS) set or Manigoldo one.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 9, 2009)

I wanted an Aiacos chibi or Rhadamanthys but I doubt he can do it.


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2009)

That's why you go to Dave or Jeanne or Nae'blis.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 9, 2009)

Dave makes chibis?


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2009)

He could, he has the talent.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 9, 2009)

TWF said:


> That's why you go to Dave or Jeanne or Nae'blis.



Dave doesn't make me stuff anymore.

Jeanne is a NPU whore meaning she doesn't make stuff for someone unless you have NPU.

Nae'blis makes chibi's? I'll talk to him about it.



Btw Sam, When me and nae first got our xboxs we tried to add you to our convo.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 9, 2009)

How interesting. Buut, I already have one supplier, for now.


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2009)

You did, when? Also what do you mean, does she just ignore you?


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 9, 2009)

Whenever we added you.

I'm Shiki no Uta

She gave me an excuse and turned around and made Renee a chibi and someone else. I was like wtf Jeanne and all I got was .

We use to talk when she first came to the blender. Plus Slips pointed it out and made me realize it.


----------



## J (Oct 12, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> I don't even.



You're using thethethe meme wrong. Damn...



TWF said:


> Yugi-Oh is pretty gay.



More like Yu-GAY-Oh hahahaha.



Darth Nihilus said:


> I'd rather go with Yusei over Jaden
> Holy Jebus



His name was Judai you dong.



TWF said:


> I will get either a new Aiacos (LC or SS) set or Manigoldo one.



No one gives a shit.

-------------

Someone should make a GioGio chibi from thethethe pic in my avatar.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 12, 2009)

Don't be a dong just because thethethe English dub was accurate with his name being Yafai  **

Also, I love how Seiya shit his pants when Aiolia told him thethethe difference between thethethe level of Athena's Saints.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 12, 2009)

Hyoga has been revived. Fighting Scorpio Milo and all that good shit. 

Fang, something over in thethethe OBD a few days ago, talking shit about another member. It was fucking hilarious. Thread is deleted though, sadly.


----------



## J (Oct 12, 2009)

I saw it. You ^ (use bro) were using my avatar as a smiley. How dare you soil its greatness? I didn't see anything ban-worthy. Unless it was perm-deleted.

Ice princess Hyoga, revived by thethethe warmth from his loving partner and friend.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 12, 2009)

thethethe yaoi power level was increasing. 

Jebus Christo. 

Here's thethethe entire thread archived for its tasty goodness. 

Link


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 13, 2009)

HyogaXShun is canon don't you know?


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry I made be inactive guys.

Need to catch up on some Xbox.

You can catch me playing BlazBlue or you can chat if you like. /no homo

GT: Capricorn Shura


----------



## Jugger (Oct 14, 2009)

Where can i find all orginal saint seiya chapters?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 14, 2009)

You can't in english. You can get the Hades arc in english but that's it. Anyway in the respect dome there is a Saint Seiya info center and you may also you the Outskirts Trading Post Group from your group membership.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm picking it up currently. I sent the first chapter over to Cyn so she can go over it a bit and help out with the double pages, since that's not my forte


----------



## Jugger (Oct 14, 2009)

Maybe this is my luck i need to get started then i get more chapter scanned. It happened in hunter x hunter togashi did 10 chapter after i read it first time also hsdk was scanned fast after i read it.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 14, 2009)

Why not read Lost Canvas? It's non-canon and requires no knowledge on the original. Plus OM has 138 chapters up currently and you get 2 chapters out every week.

You could also start with Hades arc part of the manga or the OVAs.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 14, 2009)

J, what's new?


----------



## J (Oct 15, 2009)

Nihilus being a dong.

LC 153.

I'm in the middle of midterms. I should probably start studying


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 15, 2009)

Cyn hasn't sent me the rest of the pages yet. Hasn't heard from her in more than a week


----------



## J (Oct 15, 2009)

That's cuz you're a dong. Makes perfect sense.

So I started reading Gantz...yeah...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 15, 2009)

Says the dong. 

And bleh, continued reading Bastard!!


----------



## J (Oct 15, 2009)

Dong Nihilus.

But seriously, what's the latest G chapter you guys were working on?

Bastard!! sucks. Rob Schneider would've been a better protagonist.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 15, 2009)

BigDong

Chapter 7


----------



## J (Oct 15, 2009)

That's actually a good name. I need a name change.

Damn. 

That's some terrible art right there.


----------



## J (Oct 15, 2009)

That's great art.

So here's a list of possible new names:
BigDong
Dixonormous
BigJhonson
Notanigger
SSisforpussies
Ibringyoulove
MeloveUlongtyme

Which do you prefer?


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 15, 2009)

Well good luck with that.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 15, 2009)

John Holmes


----------



## J (Oct 15, 2009)

You mean with the midterms or with the name change?

Also this is sooooooooooooo cool:


pek


----------



## Jugger (Oct 15, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Why not read Lost Canvas? It's non-canon and requires no knowledge on the original. Plus OM has 138 chapters up currently and you get 2 chapters out every week.
> 
> You could also start with Hades arc part of the manga or the OVAs.



That sound good idea ill start it after JJBA


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 15, 2009)

That'll be in six months.

Do you know how long JJBA is?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice Shura avi Grimmjow.


----------



## Jugger (Oct 15, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> That'll be in six months.
> 
> Do you know how long JJBA is?



Diamond is Unbreakable. Well if do like with other other arc and keep somesort of break and read other manga then it won?t take that long.


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2009)

Why do you have a Seiya x Saori sig, Fury.

Also Kanon x Saga pek


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 15, 2009)

Deuteros was Hannibal the Cannibal apparently.


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2009)

Rhadamanthys is back cool.

And duh, dude.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm liking it so far, it's cool that Deuteros turns out to be the good one of the twins when he was made a pariah in Sanctuary and saved by his brother.

Then again, it's hard to fuck up a Saint Seiya Gemini rivalry. I'd prefer if fought in his Surplice Grand Pope suit, shit looks awesome.


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2009)

Doesn't Saga's incarnation get revived in Lost Canvas?


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2009)

I was banned for being a meanie, true story.


----------



## J (Oct 15, 2009)

Well you ARE a big meanie poopy headz, making fun of poor Nihilus and shit like that...oh wait, that's me...huh

So how's this for a set:


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 15, 2009)

What the hell


----------



## J (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey Nihilus, I think you're a massive bag of faggotry. Just letting you know.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm kidding, please don't hurt me




Also which Saga x Saori pic is better? I like the one where he has the dagger to her neck. If that's not love then I don't know what is.


----------



## J (Oct 15, 2009)

Where'd you get that? Avatar, nao.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 15, 2009)

Pixiv and me have a close relationship son


----------



## J (Oct 15, 2009)

Pixiv is for puxies. C wut I did thar?

I heard you need an account for that.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice, Nihilus.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 15, 2009)

YEEEP


----------



## J (Oct 15, 2009)

I'd rep you but I only have like ten points. I'll neg T. Fury instead


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 15, 2009)

So much love


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 15, 2009)

BigJ said:


> I'd rep you but I only have like ten points. I'll neg T. Fury instead



Why so much hate?


----------



## J (Oct 15, 2009)

lol "paragon of hope"

Post more good art if you find any on Pixiv. Especially Saga's or NOT Mu...



Tranquil Fury said:


> Why so much hate?



Satan commanded me to do it.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 15, 2009)

This is some good fanart Nihilus.


----------



## J (Oct 15, 2009)

Spoiler tag that shit dude.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 15, 2009)

I negged Big J. With +Rep.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 15, 2009)

Unless it's an actual spoiler, I see no need in that bullshit


----------



## J (Oct 15, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I negged Big J. With +Rep.



Curses. My one weakness.



Darth Nihilus said:


> Unless it's an actual spoiler, I see no need in that bullshit



It's because it stretches the page. If anything you're spoiling yourself since you haven't finished the anime yet lol.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 15, 2009)

That's how it rolls with me


----------



## J (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 15, 2009)

I lol'd at the Simpson's one only because it makes sense.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 15, 2009)

**


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2009)

Aiacos better get to wreck shit. Shit though talking down on Regulus and Sissyphus with a big titted Specter in his hand was awesome.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 16, 2009)

Aiacos in LC was awesome. My fav Judge in that manga, still Radhamanthys gets more awesome later on.


----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2009)

No Aiacos is the best.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 16, 2009)

Welcome back Sam.

 I was going to message you on live to see when you returned.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 16, 2009)

TWF said:


> No Aiacos is the best.



Aiacos is definitely more interesting as a character but Radamanthys gets to the next level later on.


----------



## .access timeco. (Oct 16, 2009)

Yuzuriha Gaiden is out (the raw is at raw-paradise) and it is PERFECT!!!

Fuck damn, Shiori did it flawlessly this time.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 16, 2009)

Location: Brazil

Lucky bastard.


----------



## J (Oct 16, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Location: Brazil
> Lucky bastard.



lol why?

And about that gaiden thang, look at the expression of Yuzuahlahflh's face and then hit the spoiler tab in my sig:



Eerie.


----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2009)

She looks like a girl who enjoys a good hot-dogging.


----------



## J (Oct 16, 2009)

You got ripped off, man. Her face looks exactly like your GioGio pic.

That means you can be a semi-successful mangaka.

Let's have an actual SS discussion for once.

So who do you guys think is the hottest chick?
Who would you marry?
Cutest couple?
Who's not a virgin anymore?


----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2009)

Hottest chick is clearly Shaka-chan. He's prettier then Saori-sama after all. pek

I would totally hot dog Mu with tits, totally.

Cutest couple? Milo and Aiolia. 

Virgin? Not anymore? Saga, he obviously rapes women.


----------



## J (Oct 16, 2009)

I gotta agree. Shaka-chan makes me question my own sexuality. So kawaii desu pek

I would marry Saori-chan cuz I'm a massive pedo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Shaka x Mu is caonon.

Kanon got laid too I bet.


----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2009)

Kanon would only get laid by saying he was Saga.

GOLDEN TRIANGLE IS NOT LAME BABEY


----------



## J (Oct 16, 2009)

"You wanna see me explode the stars?"

Here's some good Manyhomo (XD) colorings:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2009)

Manigoldo is a man.


----------



## J (Oct 16, 2009)

Not as manly as Mu. Mu = perfection.

So how stupid did LC get? Aiacos got one-shotted by that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Sysyypuss. He blinded himself to awaken the 8th sense? What the fuck kind of shit is that? Also, I got two words for you: Athena's Exclamation. Yeah.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 16, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Also, I got two words for you: Athena's Exclamation. Yeah.



They now open doors with that forbidden technique that creates a big bang.

They open fucking doors.

Doors.

Wow.


----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah, Aiacos went down pretty gay.

" Imma chargin my eye lazersssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss with the tears of rainbow "


----------



## J (Oct 16, 2009)

Aiacos is gonna turn into a good guy since there's still 8 more ^ (use bro) out there at least as powerful as the three judges. Asperos and Rad the man being two of them. Shaka is gonna come back and fight one of them plus I'm guessing Deuteros will die at the hands of Asperos with the latter becoming a good guy. Wuudnt dat b a gruuet plit twist?!


----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2009)

At least Aiacos dies instead of being Sissyphusified.


----------



## J (Oct 16, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They now open doors with that forbidden technique that creates a big bang.
> 
> They open fucking doors.
> 
> ...



Terrible. Plus Athena was standing right there lol.



TWF said:


> At least Aiacos dies instead of being Sissyphusified.



He hasn't died. He'll sacrifice himself. Probably saving Dohko or some shit like that seeing as how Shiori is copying everything ND has done, which is sad...

Oh shit, and what about KagIkki?


----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2009)

Kagaho more like Hardgayho. Maybe Aiacos will randomly rip out Shion's heart. That would be great.


----------



## J (Oct 16, 2009)

Haven't you heard that Shion is top tier gold saint? It was stated in a meaningless databook, it must be true!

He's got no cloth left, I'm not sure what he'll do next. Something extremely cliched but what?


----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2009)

Saga was being talk down on by his ghost due to his guilt. His Genromaoken is clearly inferior11!111111111111


----------



## J (Oct 16, 2009)

I like how these ^ (use bro) complain about SS fans in other sites while the SS fans in the OBD are mostly illiterate idiots.

This made me laugh: this

Hilarious shit right there.


----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2009)

Shaka is the prettiest.


----------



## J (Oct 16, 2009)

More like I can't even read a comic book designed for 12 year olds properly. 

Read the "5 sense removal won't work is false" tidbit at the end of that link. Holy shit, man


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 16, 2009)

BigJ said:


> I'm guessing Deuteros will die at the hands of Asperos with the latter becoming a good guy.



Bullshit, Asperos will die screaming and moaning having been denied his seat of power again like the power hungry prick that he is while Deuteros flips him.

Then again, i'm not seeing Shiori doing something that decent.

And Aiacos is a pretty cool guy, he gets dead bitches that still yearn for his cock and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2009)

At least Aiacos never lost any of his dickish personality when got defeated by Sissphus.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 16, 2009)

Also i BAAAAAWED like a pussy at Yuzurah´s Gaiden.

That specter was a complete queen though.


----------



## J (Oct 16, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Bullshit, Asperos will die screaming and moaning having been denied his seat of power again like the power hungry prick that he is while Deuteros flips him.



But you're missing da incridibl plit twizt! that my statement would bring. Basically the same as the original story but backwards, see? Genius! Plus Asperos was the bad one while Deuteros seems to have always been good but misunderstood.



TWF said:


> At least Aiacos never lost any of his dickish personality when got defeated by Sissphus.



He saw the error of his ways. Now he knows that [generic babble] is better!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 17, 2009)

None of this compares to Rhadhamanthys ripping his own heart off casually. Radha is .


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2009)

Sphinx is still a homo.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 17, 2009)

That he is.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 17, 2009)

TWF said:


> Kanon would only get laid by saying he was Saga.
> 
> GOLDEN TRIANGLE IS NOT LAME BABEY



I'd use it lol.


----------



## J (Oct 17, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Also i BAAAAAWED like a pussy at Yuzurah?s Gaiden.



Seriously? Did you also bawwwww when Kurosaki-kun died by any chance?

-------------

I have a couple of question for you guys, how does Athena's Exclamation work? How in the blue hell does it make any sense at all? And what the fuck is going on in these pages? 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 17, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Seriously? Did you also bawwwww when Kurosaki-kun died by any chance?



Lol at claiming at the prospect of anyone dying in Bleach.

And Fuck you, Yuzhurarhara is love. 



BigJ said:


> I have a couple of question for you guys, how does Athena's Exclamation work? How in the blue hell does it make any sense at all?



Yeah, have some art.


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## J (Oct 17, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Lol at claiming at the prospect of anyone dying in Bleach.



No, that's One Piece cuz no1 dyeis iN won peeze XD XD XD 



> And Fuck you, Yuzhurarhara is love.



You can't even spell her name right, you dong. She looks like a dude. She's from a mountain-goat-looking race. She's terrible. 



> Yeah, have some art.



Don't sass me, boy. I've already seem all of those anyway. Answer my questions or go fuck yourself please.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 17, 2009)

Burning dongs to the limit


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2009)

There should be a gaiden of Aiacos beating up ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) up.


----------



## J (Oct 17, 2009)

Needs more seizure-inducing pulses. Kinda like that rikodou sennin moon some ass-wipes were sporting.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## J (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## J (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh wait, that's Asperos, right? At first glance I thought it was Hades. Don't I feel like an idiot.

And Aiacos might get a gaiden seeing as how his name was revealed to be the same as the one in ND and I wouldn't put it past Shiori to do that whole "I was friends with Dohko and Shion" story just to spite Kurumada.

Oh yeah, I just remembered that Fang sent me a link to SS raw scans. Maybe I can see what's going on better. Damn those Spanish scans are ass.


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2009)

Aiacos x Sasha xD


----------



## J (Oct 17, 2009)

Fang x Being a Dong xD


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2009)

You can't use my creation against me.


----------



## J (Oct 17, 2009)

Moor liek The White ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) xD

I like how the scans on ShitManga kept using "Violate" for Aiacos' bitch. Sexy.


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2009)

I finally read 138.


----------



## J (Oct 17, 2009)

I read 153 on like on Thursday. What know, bitch?

Holy fuck G 68 is out! Fuck everything else. Yeah boiiii.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 18, 2009)

Wonder how Pisces or Cancer would get laid?


----------



## Wade (Oct 18, 2009)

So Seiya will die in three days. That's interesting. Do you think Saori will succeed in saving him ? Will we witness a Tenma and Seiya combinaison ? It can't be, since it looks like Tenma and Seiya are a reincarnation of the same person. Furthermore, there's only one Pegasus cloth isn't it. By the way how come Tenma's first Pegasus cloth is more advanced than what Seiya's was ?


----------



## J (Oct 18, 2009)

Wade said:


> So Seiya will die in three days. That's interesting.



You're late to the party, dude. Now all we talk about is pairings and which female character has the tightest vagina.



> Do you think Saori will succeed in saving him ?



This is a stupid question. Have you like not read SS at all or something?



> Will we witness a Tenma and Seiya combinaison ?



I don't think so. Maybe because I don't know what "combinaison" means to begin with...I kid I kid. But seriously, no.



> It can't be, since it looks like Tenma and Seiya are a reincarnation of the same person. Furthermore, there's only one Pegasus cloth isn't it.



You need to go back to time travel 101. This is pretty basic stuff right here, man.



> By the way how come Tenma's first Pegasus cloth is more advanced than what Seiya's was ?



Mangakas tend to get better at drawing as the story progresses.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2009)

Not Kubo. And yeah, why don't you give me a script of 68 please. And Yurhukasjiojdsoi gaiden was pretty boring.


----------



## J (Oct 18, 2009)

I think you meant Kishimoto. Kubo's art has always been re-used backwash with a mixture of completely white or completely black pages but it's consistent at least. 

I'll PM that shit in a while.

"Yazuriha's gaiden had me BAWWWIng like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" -- Anonymous


----------



## Wade (Oct 19, 2009)

If Saori manages to heal Seiya then I'm pretty sure he'll go after Hades's head, whatever the time is. Which would mean Seiya will challenge Tenma to give him the Pegasus cloth.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 19, 2009)

BigJ said:


> "Yazuriha's gaiden had me BAWWWIng like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" -- Anonymous



Sounds like man who's not afraid to show off his emotions.

Good man.



> If Saori manages to heal Seiya then I'm pretty sure he'll go after Hades's head, whatever the time is.



The only thing Saori's allowed to change in the past in a significant way is destroying Hades sword, she can?t do anything else.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 19, 2009)

But she most likely will accidently. Come on, how often do you see a character time travel and not screw up something on the way back?


----------



## J (Oct 19, 2009)

Wade said:


> If Saori manages to heal Seiya then I'm pretty sure he'll go after Hades's head, whatever the time is. Which would mean Seiya will challenge Tenma to give him the Pegasus cloth.



Goddamn it, Wade. No he won't. See, the thing about destroying Hades' sword is that it will happen after he's defeated and sealed since he already has the sword. What do you expect them to do? "Hey Hades' look over there!" "Haha, made you look!" And then they take his sword and run away? No. They will destroy the sword once he's sealed, and when they open the portal or whatever and try to go home, Kronus will take Athena prisoner and drain her power or whatever to recover his body. Seiya will only open his eyes once the sword is destroyed. So Seiya wakes up and will be like "where dat hoe at?". So he learns that K has taken Saori hostage and is planning on battling the Olympian gods, so Zeus bleeds on Seiya as he's defeated by K thus giving him a better god cloth since K shat on Athena's shield and thus their old god cloths are shit. This is so stupid that it will probably happen. "Your life is now in my hands Athena" Ooooooh, epic foreshadowing right there!



Deathbringerpt said:


> Sounds like man who's not afraid to show off his emotions.
> Good man.



The kind of man I'll have a few beers with. My wingman.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 19, 2009)

J


----------



## J (Oct 19, 2009)

Grimmboy (a pun of Grimmjow and homeboy)


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 19, 2009)

That avy.



You had a sweet Saga avy did you not?

Anyways, what's new with you?


----------



## J (Oct 19, 2009)

It was Deuteros from LC. Imma get either a G Aiolia or an LC Dohko set in the next few days. Right now this avatar and sig are placeholders. My sig looks especially familiar


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2009)

Your the Mu to my Shaka.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 19, 2009)

I saw a Saga one hmmm.


I have sigs off sadly.

I say go for it.


----------



## J (Oct 19, 2009)

TWF said:


> Your the Mu to my Shaka.



Friend request sent!!! 



Grimmjow said:


> I saw a Saga one hmmm.



When was this? Because I had the Deuteros one til yesterday or something. Before that I had a GioGio one.



> I have sigs off sadly.



Bah, nothing valuable anyway.



> I say go for it.


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2009)

Whose cooler Manigoldo or Shaka


----------



## J (Oct 19, 2009)

Gemini Shaka


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 19, 2009)

Hmmmm maybe a week?

I think DN made it.


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Gemini Shaka



Dei You boob!


----------



## J (Oct 19, 2009)

Was it this one? 

Cuz that's Deuteros.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 19, 2009)

Nope nvm. I must be seeing things.

Hey let me get that stock.


----------



## J (Oct 19, 2009)

TWF said:


> Dei You boob!



Small potatoes cannot harm me! So I guess that was an English to Spanish to English sub? Small fries > pequenas papas > small potatoes?



Grimmjow said:


> Nope nvm. I must be seeing things.



Was it any of these? The first two are Deuteros and the other two are Saga:

*Spoiler*: __ 












> Hey let me get that stock.



No


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2009)

Save the world from aliens (Saint Seiya subtly acknowledging the Hispanic threat the US faces) with the fane of Athena.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 19, 2009)

Fuck nope.



Thanks.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 19, 2009)

I can't stop glaring at your avatar.


----------



## J (Oct 19, 2009)

TWF said:


> Save the world from aliens (Saint Seiya subtly acknowledging the Hispanic threat the US faces) with the fane of Athena.



Fail analogy is fail. For one, they're in Greece ffs lol.



Grimmjow said:


> Fuck nope.



Then wtf were you talking about then? lol



> Thanks.



I do what I can.

giogiomoon.gif



Darth Nihilus said:


> I can't stop glaring at your avatar.



If you like my work, tell your friends.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd love a chibi of it.


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Fail analogy is fail. For one, they're in Greece ffs lol.



A metaphor isn't an analogy lol.



> Then wtf were you talking about then? lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 for smiley


----------



## J (Oct 19, 2009)

How's that a metaphor? A metaphor would be like TWF is a dong. See?


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2009)

More like no because I'm a genius


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2009)

I better get credit for that I created that face you know


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 19, 2009)

Why shouldn't you get credit

All I did was resize


----------



## J (Oct 19, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'd love a chibi of it.



That's what she said...oh wait...



TWF said:


> More like no because I'm a genius



A genius at being a dong.



Darth Nihilus said:


>



Yessssssssssssss.


But I did the placing of the face on the moon and whatnot. J + TWF = :WTFJ


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2009)

But BigJ created it and he's my best friend


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## J (Oct 19, 2009)

So much win emanating from this thread


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## J (Oct 19, 2009)

Why's there a white background in my avatar? I had that shit as transparent.

And I still can't tell what his expression is. It's like a mixture of happiness and being unable to poop.


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2009)

BigJ x Tranquil Fury friendship


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 19, 2009)

That's what happens when giogio comes around


----------



## J (Oct 19, 2009)

I love you guys


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 19, 2009)

It's only natural


----------



## J (Oct 19, 2009)

I negged everyone in this thread


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm too strong to be negged.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 19, 2009)

I'll fucking cut you


----------



## J (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm too straight to care


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2009)

Black man cutting a Spanish


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 19, 2009)

This is just too much for me to handle


----------



## J (Oct 19, 2009)

While a Jew watches


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2009)

Wheres the Jews?


----------



## J (Oct 19, 2009)

Jew are, get it!? Hoho, brilliant!

You a wigger jew


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 19, 2009)

AHAHA

HA


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2009)

Giogio is the best.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 19, 2009)

I can't be negged.


----------



## J (Oct 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> Giogio is the best.



Go back to wiggerland 



Grimmjow said:


> I can't be negged.



Think again


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2009)

Muda muda muda muda muda.


----------



## J (Oct 20, 2009)

Dio Brando was a massive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). A punch in the leg killed him.

Punch 
In 
The 
Leg


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2009)

A punch from Jotaro Kujo
Jo
ta
ro

fucking

Ku
jo


----------



## J (Oct 20, 2009)

zha warudo: terrible stand

And how come star platinum looks nothing like an Aztec warrior? Or has an Aztec name? Or...


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2009)

How about I neg you?


----------



## J (Oct 20, 2009)

How 'bout you poz me?


----------



## J (Oct 20, 2009)

What's that mean?


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2009)

Za Warudo.


----------



## J (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't get it and I'm smart. Not street smart or book smart but...uh...

brb debating with pimp of pimps lol


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2009)

Wanpiecu debatu?


----------



## J (Oct 20, 2009)

One Piece is the best manga ever written. Makes classics like Bleach look like shit.

Gda


----------



## J (Oct 20, 2009)

still thinks wrestling is real


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 20, 2009)

God damn it, that face reaction is so ugly it's making me physically ill.

Screw you guys.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 20, 2009)

BigJ said:


> still thinks wrestling is real



But it's not.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 20, 2009)

Neither is Santa Claus...oh shit.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 20, 2009)

I knew that since I was five.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 20, 2009)

Not sure how many care but I'll post this anyway. LC 154 :





We have another flashback. Aspros is annoyed not having being chosen as next Pope. So he hits Deuteros with a Genro Mao Ken and orders him to kill the Pope. Everyone though Aspros would be the next Pope, but Sage chose Sys. Oh lol, what else is left to copy/paste from the original manga? Still, fight looks good.

Back to present Aspros uses Genro Mao Ken again.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, despite the fact that it's pretty much Saga backstory 1.5 with Kanon/Deuteros involved, it's actually not that bad since Saga's story was one of the best plot points of the original manga.

Shiori is completely dry on originality though.


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2009)

So is Kuramada.


----------



## J (Oct 20, 2009)

Hopefully someone cleans this bitch up:


Probably the best rendition of anuzha dimenshon I've ever seen.


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2009)

And the red eye doesn't take away from his Kanon persona.


----------



## J (Oct 20, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> But it's not.



Shut up u dun no wut ur sayin stop no



Deathbringerpt said:


> God damn it, that face reaction is so ugly it's making me physically ill.
> Screw you guys.





You have this as a signature, you don't get to diss people.



TWF said:


> So is Kuramada.



It's funny because it's true hahaha heh.


----------



## J (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey Fang, so Deuteros blocked the garuakshan ekusoploshon with one hand: Link removed

To the OBD! Deuteros vs WWH, Hulk gets 1 week of prep, go go go!!!


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2009)

But did the author say he's as strong as Shion!?


----------



## J (Oct 20, 2009)

You gonna love this: 

I don't know, man! Imma bring their stats I found in a databook that hilariously hinder my argument instead of helping it!!!


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2009)

Stardust Revolution is not Starlight Extinction no it is not sir


----------



## J (Oct 20, 2009)

Actually, it isn't. It turns out SE is stronger as Mu used it to finish off Homolyon while that butterfly kept dodging his SD hahahahahahahaha

hahahahahaha

ha


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2009)

He had the power of friendship


----------



## J (Oct 20, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]ojuG_P5Nrrs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2009)

Kaiwaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii~


----------



## J (Oct 20, 2009)

Who do you think is hawter, Mu in a thong or Shaina in all fours tied with a leash????


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2009)

Mu sama


----------



## J (Oct 20, 2009)

This thread's been ruined forever....

I blame Cyborg Franky for it.


----------



## J (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2009)

so emotional and twisted


----------



## J (Oct 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2009)

Saint Seiya has the best fangirls.


----------



## J (Oct 20, 2009)

I like Bleach better than Saint Seiya. You wanna see true action unfold? Then check out the random ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) espada versus annoying piece of shit character. Was that not the best fight evah?!


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2009)

But can Mihawk beat up Rayleigh cuz Rayleigh is the Admiral lvl but uses sword and Mihawk chan is the best Swordman (XD) in the Shichakbiukooi.


----------



## J (Oct 20, 2009)

Joz didn't make Micawk look like a pussy no wai man, that was just random unsheathing mah sword nothing kind of attack that's right! Also BB gonna oneshot WB, more like failbeard XD XD XD


----------



## Id (Oct 21, 2009)

Did you hear the recent news.....eww Sagistas


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 21, 2009)

I thought this thread is about Saint Seiya and not One Piece 
oh, and check out the latest LC OVAs!!


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2009)

Id said:


> Did you hear the recent news.....eww Sagistas



Aiolos is so bad-ass that his incarnation is named Sissyphus.


----------



## Id (Oct 21, 2009)

TWF said:


> Aiolos is so bad-ass that his incarnation is named Sissyphus.



You know, he came close to killing Hyperion, if not for Pontus.


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2009)

Hyperhomo was a weakling babe at the time. That's like saying its impressive if Ikki killed Hades when he was an infant.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 21, 2009)

You         guys.


----------



## Id (Oct 21, 2009)

TWF said:


> Hyperhomo was a weakling babe at the time. That's like saying its impressive if Ikki killed Hades when he was an infant.


Did I only mention, Hyperion? Meant to say 2 Gods in a single strike. Hyperion's dunamis, and exlier was not going to save him.


----------



## J (Oct 21, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> You         guys.



Quit spamming the thread, sheesh...



Id said:


> Did I only mention, Hyperion? Meant to say 2 Gods in a single strike. Hyperion's dunamis, and exlier was not going to save him.



Ok, first of all: G isn't canon. Second: wtf are you talking about? Third: was what you're saying stated by the author or in a databook? No? Then it holds no water. Fourth: "Idong". Fifth: 

---------

And One Piece is better than every other shonen out there right now. That's right.


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2009)

My canon says your wrong.


----------



## J (Oct 21, 2009)

What canon? 

Wtf is that shit in your avatar? Kill it! Kill it with fire!

Hyperhomo vs Galactus. Galactus gets prep. Fair fight right?


----------



## Id (Oct 22, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Ok, first of all: G isn't canon. .


How about it* is* until proven otherwise. 


BigJ said:


> Second: wtf are you talking about?


Aiolos Gaiden. 


BigJ said:


> Third: was what you're saying stated by the author or in a databook? No? Then it holds no water. .


The fuck are you talking about?


BigJ said:


> Fourth: "Idong".


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't spam you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Sam, who did your avy?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 22, 2009)

Speaking of avi, whose the character in yours? Forgive my episode G ignorance.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 22, 2009)

Hyperion T-Fury.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 22, 2009)

What? Hyperion=Manly Bishie? This is the first time I've seen him without his demon like look.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 22, 2009)

That's really good.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 22, 2009)

I wish I could find a cleaner verison.


----------



## J (Oct 22, 2009)

Id said:


> How about it* is* until proven otherwise.



That's some good logic there. "Naruto can destroy planets with his fist unless proven otherwise hur hurr". I mean, holy crap, dude lol.



> Aiolos Gaiden.



I like how you call us "Sagistas" or Saga wankers yet, as TWF pointed out, you overinflate and wank what Aiolos did in that there gaiden. I love irony, I really do.



> The fuck are you talking about?



lol


Thank you. It's always nice to see hard work being appreciated.


You dongs have done gone and desecrated our awesome smiley. This is why we can't have nice things.



Grimmjow said:


> I don't spam you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Grimmboy 



Tranquil Fury said:


> What? Hyperion=Manly Bishie? This is the first time I've seen him without his demon like look.



But you once said that Hyperion was the "manliest" character in G, yet you never saw him without his mask. Makes perfect sense 

------

Where Nihilus go? Show yourself!


----------



## J (Oct 22, 2009)

You're not Nihilus...or are you 

lol who's that?


----------



## Id (Oct 23, 2009)

> That's some good logic there. "Naruto can destroy planets with his fist unless proven otherwise hur hurr". I mean, holy crap, dude lol.


Hur hurr. 
Do you have any piece of evidence to submit, that Episdoe G is not canon? 



> I like how you call us "Sagistas" or Saga wankers yet, as TWF pointed out, you overinflate and wank what Aiolos did in that there gaiden. I love irony, I really do..


I don’t understand your butt hurt comment Sagista. 

What’s the irony or waking in of my comment? Infinity Break was in the processes of killing both Hyperion and Apofis.




> lol..


Sagistas
In refrence to your comment about Episode G, and its validity as cannon material. Was what you're saying stated at least  by the author or in a databook? No? Then it holds no water. 



> You dongs have done gone and desecrated our awesome smiley. This is why we can't have nice things.


Sagistas


----------



## J (Oct 23, 2009)

Id said:


> Hur hurr.
> Do you have any piece of evidence to submit, that Episdoe G is not canon?



I don't have to prove a negative. Lern2lojik.



> I don’t understand your butt hurt comment Sagista.
> What’s the irony or waking in of my comment? Infinity Break was in the processes of killing both Hyperion and Apofis.



You're overinflating that feat by saying Aiolos' attack meant a lot when Hyperion was obviously weak and fragile. So you accuse other people of wanking yet you do the same. Hence the irony. 



> Sagistas
> In refrence to your comment about Episode G, and its validity as cannon material. Was what you're saying stated at least  by the author or in a databook? No? Then it holds no water.



lol?



> Sagistas



Not my fault that every shred of evidence we have points to Saga being the strongest gold saint.

What do you think of this, Id-kun?



BigJ said:


> Here's my comprehensive list of the tiers in the original SS (power-wise obviously):
> 
> 1) Saga, Aiolos
> 2) Shaka, Dhoko, Shion, Aiolia, Kanon
> ...


----------



## Id (Oct 23, 2009)

> I don't have to prove a negative. Lern2lojik.



Then your comment holds no ground. 



> You're overinflating that feat by saying Aiolos' attack meant a lot when Hyperion was obviously weak and fragile. So you accuse other people of wanking yet you do the same. Hence the irony.


Only if you ignore the fact that, Apofis was nice and healthy.  And that Titans are not easy to wipe out, all together. 


> lol?


Your comment. That  episode G is not cannon?

Was what you're saying stated at least by the author or in a databook? No? Then it holds no water. 


> Not my fault that every shred of evidence we have points to Saga is the strongest gold saint.
> 
> What do you think of this, Id-kun?


Its not my fault that your entitled to your opinion. However incorrect it maybe Sagista.


----------



## J (Oct 23, 2009)

Id said:


> Then your comment holds no ground.



Learn2debate.



> Only if you ignore the fact that, Apofis was nice and healthy.  And that Titans are not easy to wipe out, all together.



How was it nice and healthy as it was reforming itself? Like TWF said, it's akin to a baby being born. Titans are weaksauce. Thanatos solos them with ease (don't care if they're sealed). Point is, you wank, and then you accuse people of wanking. Thus you suck.



> Your comment. That  episode G is not cannon?
> Was what you're saying stated at least by the author or in a databook? No? Then it holds no water.



This is highly uneffective against me.



> Its not my fault that your entitled to your opinion. However incorrect it maybe Sagista.



Just as I thought, you got nothing


----------



## Id (Oct 23, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Learn2debate.


Sagista: Its non cannon.
Id: Um why?
Sagista: dur, learn2dbate. 





> How was it nice and healthy as it was reforming itself? Like TWF said, it's akin to a baby being born. Titans are weaksauce. Thanatos solos them with ease (don't care if they're sealed). Point is, you wank, and then you accuse people of wanking. Thus you suck.


Hyperion essence was sealed, within the “Dark God of Chaos” - Apofis. Aiolos struck down Apofis with “Infinity Break”, where the vary soul of Apofis and Hyperion begin to dissolve. The point is, in recent revalation. Even Titans can not be killed so easily because of their dark cosmo “Dunamis” and their healing factor “Exlir”. Yet Infinity Break is suffice to destroy a God, and the nearly unkillable essence of a Titan. 

How is that wanking Sagista? Dur Aiolos is not fighting Hades in a babies body. But a God, containing the essence of a Titan. My comment didn’t so much, go beyond the fact. 



> This is highly uneffective against me.



Dur…because you avoid the question, with a cop out Sagista



> Just as I thought, you got nothing


Sagista


----------



## J (Oct 23, 2009)

Id said:


> Sagista: Its non cannon.
> Id: Um why?
> Sagista: dur, learn2dbate.



The burden lies on the positive statement you dingus. I don't have to prove that Shaka is not a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), I'd have to prove it if I said he IS a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 



> Hyperion essence was sealed, within the “Dark God of Chaos” - Apofis. Aiolos struck down Apofis with “Infinity Break”, where the vary soul of Apofis and Hyperion begin to dissolve. The point is, in recent revalation. Even Titans can not be killed so easily because of their dark cosmo “Dunamis” and their healing factor “Exlir”. Yet Infinity Break is suffice to destroy a God, and the nearly unkillable essence of a Titan.
> How is that wanking Sagista? Dur Aiolos is not fighting Hades in a babies body. But a God, containing the essence of a Titan. My comment didn’t so much, go beyond the fact.



The thing is, Aiolos didn't use the infinity break on Apophis or killed it for that matter. He used the bow and arrow he carries to destroy its body which in turn allowed Pontus and Hyperion to be resurrected. Also you neglect the fact that Apophis is conveniently weak against the sun, something Aiolos took advantage of. Again, you're overinflating this feat which is what I call wank. 



> Dur…because you avoid the question, with a cop out Sagista



What question lol? I was making fun of you with those questions from the beginning. They meant nothing. They were rhetorical.



> Sagista



"Your a low tier SS fan" Idong-kun.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 23, 2009)

> But you once said that Hyperion was the "manliest" character in G, yet you never saw him without his mask. Makes perfect sense



What are you saying? No, I only saw his battle with some Gold Saints, Cyn posted that chapter somewhere. Then there is what Charcan has told me of episode G, what I've seen in respect thread, read on Wiki and the BFS. I suppose you want it to be Saga? Now, now I like Hyperion more, if I'm going to read G he's one of the characters I'm going to read it for. And Coeus from what TWF told me of him.


----------



## Id (Oct 23, 2009)

> burden lies on the positive statement you dingus. I don't have to prove that Shaka is not a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), I'd have to prove it if I said he IS a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> What question lol? I was making fun of you with those questions from the beginning. They meant nothing. They were rhetorical.


Dur Sagista 





> The thing is, Aiolos didn't use the infinity break on Apophis or killed it for that matter. He used the bow and arrow he carries to destroy its body which in turn allowed Pontus and Hyperion to be resurrected. Also you neglect the fact that Apophis is conveniently weak against the sun, something Aiolos took advantage of. Again, you're overinflating this feat which is what I call wank.


Your right, he used the Bow and Arrow from its cloth set.

However your incorrect about the rest. Pontus was freed,  when the seal was destroyed. I am not sure, who or what acted as the seal. But my guess, it was Apofis. When Pontus was freed, he used his Dunamis to save Hyperion from his 2nd death. 




You where once again defeated, by the Sun that posses a golden flame.

The malignant God was crushed, reduced to ashes. And you where unconscious in its interior, about to disappear. 





And who was it that, returned your strength to once again lift your sword. And returned you back, into this world? You should know vary well that it was my Dunamis.


----------



## J (Oct 24, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> What are you saying? No, I only saw his battle with some Gold Saints, Cyn posted that chapter somewhere. Then there is what Charcan has told me of episode G, what I've seen in respect thread, read on Wiki and the BFS.



I don't see how that's enough to make up your mind about a character, especially when you haven't even read the series in question.



> I suppose you want it to be Saga?



Haha no. Saga is far from manly-looking in G. The correct and only answer is Shura.



> Now, now I like Hyperion more, if I'm going to read G he's one of the characters I'm going to read it for. And Coeus from what TWF told me of him.



Yeah, you should probably keep an open mind. You can't really form an opinion around someone else's. Unless it's stated by the author or...ah fuck it, joke's getting old.



Id said:


> Dur Sagista



I repeat: you got nothing. Concession accepted /lolOBD



> However your incorrect about the rest. Pontus was freed,  when the seal was destroyed. I am not sure, who or what acted as the seal. But my guess, it was Apofis. When Pontus was freed, he used his Dunamis to save Hyperion from his 2nd death.



How am I wrong again? Did Apophis die? No. Was Pontus resurrected right after it was destroyed? Yes. I didn't mean that Hyperion resurrected at the same time I just didn't want to elaborate on that because I thought it was obvious.

I like how you keep ignoring the fact that Apophis is inherently weak against the sun/sunlight. That's why it was unable to regenerate and almost died. It's akin to the titans being weak against Zeus' thunder. In theory, every gold saint would beat Apophis by removing their golden jock-strap, focusing their cosmos on it, and hurling it really fast at the ancient god. 

And I'm not sure there was a seal to being with. The divine blood or whatever was already flowing into the surroundings which is what attracted Apophis and the other monsters. That liquid was Pontus, so yeah, he was gonna resurrect by himself methinks.



>



I thought you were the go-to-guy regarding SS businesses Id-kun. I gotta tell you, I am dissapoint.


----------



## J (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## Id (Oct 24, 2009)

> I repeat: you got nothing. Concession accepted /lolOBD



Dur. You have nothing. Concession accepted /lol Sagista



> How am I wrong again?



Here we go again.
*Did Apophis die? No*
The malignant God was crushed, reduced to ashes. - Pontus

*Was Pontus resurrected right after it was destroyed? Yes. *
Actually no.  When the seal broke, Pontus was liberated. NOT resurrected. 

I Pontus have bin liberated.  I have returned to this world.



*I didn't mean that Hyperion resurrected at the same time I just didn't want to elaborate on that because I thought it was obvious.*
Congratulations on saying a whole lot of nothing.  This was your comment, word per word. 
*He used the bow and arrow he carries to destroy its body which in turn allowed Pontus and Hyperion to be resurrected*

Destroying Apofis had nothing to do with, anyone’s resurrection.  Only Pontus and the uses of his abilities (Dunamis/Icor), dealt with Hyperion’s resurrection. 



> I like how you keep ignoring the fact that Apophis is inherently weak against the sun/sunlight. That's why it was unable to regenerate and almost died. It's akin to the titans being weak against Zeus' thunder. In theory, every gold saint would beat Apophis by removing their golden jock-strap, focusing their cosmos on it, and hurling it really fast at the ancient god.


Indeed, Apofis is weak to sunlight. To what extant, is unknown. Take for example; Titans being weak to Zeus Thunder. Leo wields a lightening akin to Zeus. And despite the fact, Leo is not one shooting any Titan, with lighting bolt or lighting plasma. 

What’ really impressive, which you continue to ignore. Is that a Titans essence, no matter its condition. Should not be easily destroyed. Hyperion essence was in the processes of being destroyed. 



> And I'm not sure there was a seal to being with.




But with this, I’ve come to understand that these ruins…..contains a seal, that should not be broken. - Aiolos.



> The divine blood or whatever was already flowing into the surroundings which is what attracted Apophis and the other monsters. That liquid was Pontus, so yeah, he was gonna resurrect by himself methinks.



True Apofis and the monsters where attracted to Pontus Ichor. However simply pumping his blood, would not be enough to liberate Pontus from his confines. You have to keep in mind, that Pontus essence is locked. 




> I thought you were the go-to-guy regarding SS businesses Id-kun. I gotta tell you, I am dissapoint.



Sagistas and their silly comments.


----------



## J (Oct 24, 2009)

Id said:


> Dur. You have nothing. Concession accepted /lol Sagista



You're a terrible poster Id-kun. 



> Here we go again.
> *Did Apophis die? No*
> The malignant God was crushed, reduced to ashes. - Pontus



I'm being quite literal here. He did not die, hell you even said that Pontus saved him from his 2nd death. 



> *Was Pontus resurrected right after it was destroyed? Yes. *
> Actually no.  When the seal broke, Pontus was liberated. NOT resurrected.



Same difference you genius.



> I Pontus have *bin *liberated.  I have returned to this world.



lol "bin". 



> *I didn't mean that Hyperion resurrected at the same time I just didn't want to elaborate on that because I thought it was obvious.*
> Congratulations on saying a whole lot of nothing.  This was your comment, word per word.
> *He used the bow and arrow he carries to destroy its body which in turn allowed Pontus and Hyperion to be resurrected*



Yeah, so? Like I said, I should've been more clear.



> Destroying Apofis had nothing to do with, anyone?s resurrection.  Only Pontus and the uses of his abilities (Dunamis/Icor), dealt with Hyperion?s resurrection.



Hyperion's essence was locked inside Apophis or something like that so by destroying the snake it was liberated and almost crushed completely. And you said that Apophis destruction liberated Pontus or whatever? Contradiction much?



> Indeed, Apofis is weak to sunlight. To what extant, is unknown. Take for example; Titans being weak to Zeus Thunder. Leo wields a lightening akin to Zeus. And despite the fact, Leo is not one shooting any Titan, with lighting bolt or lighting plasma.



That's because Aiolia didn't even have the 7th sense until recently. He's not in the same level as Aiolos anyway. And like I said, it's akin to Zeus' thunder in the sense that it will allow you to destroy the essence of a titan or in this case Apophis.



> What? really impressive, which you continue to ignore. Is that a Titans essence, no matter its condition. Should not be easily destroyed. Hyperion essence was in the processes of being destroyed.



Coeus almost died after his first encounter with Aiolia. Hell, he even said how he was between life and death. So yeah, by exploiting their weaknesses you can destroy this "essence" you keep bringing up.



> But with this, I?ve come to understand that these ruins?..contains a seal, that should not be broken. - Aiolos.



Right, but what seal was he referring to? I believe the seal was already broken when he got there, hence the blood flowing out of that tomb.



> True Apofis and the monsters where attracted to Pontus Ichor. However simply pumping his blood, would not be enough to liberate Pontus from his confines. You have to keep in mind, that Pontus essence is locked.



Well he literally reformed out of that ichor, so I don't see what destroying Apophis had to do with it. 



> Sagistas and their silly comments.



Idong-along


----------



## Fang (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## J (Oct 25, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]YKr6pYGM0nw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Id (Oct 25, 2009)

> You're a terrible poster Id-kun.





> I'm being quite literal here. He did not die, hell you even said that Pontus saved him from his 2nd death.


When Pontus was freed, he used his Dunamis to save *Hyperion* from his 2nd death. 

Highlighted for ya Sagista. 



> Same difference you genius. Yeah, so? Like I said, I should've been more clear.







> Hyperion's essence was locked inside Apophis or something like that so by destroying the snake it was liberated and almost crushed completely. And you said that Apophis destruction liberated Pontus or whatever? Contradiction much?



According to Pontus, Apofis was crushed and destroyed. I then followed up, that Pontus was liberated when the seal was destroyed. I am not sure, who or what acted as the seal. And guessed it might have been Apofis, but I am not certain. 



> That's because Aiolia didn't even have the 7th sense until recently. He's not in the same level as Aiolos anyway. And like I said, it's akin to Zeus' thunder in the sense that it will allow you to destroy the essence of a titan or in this case Apophis.




You are aware, that accruing and harnessing the 7th sense is practically the perquisite in becoming a Gold Saint?

Anyhow exactly how levels of output determines, if a Titan can be killed by Aiolia’s thunder or not. We have no real way, to determine what level of cosmo + sun light would be enough to kill Apofis. Especially when your dealing with Saint’ Seiya premier hax weapon the “Arrow of Justice“. 



> Coeus almost died after his first encounter with Aiolia. Hell, he even said how he was between life and death. So yeah, by exploiting their weaknesses you can destroy this "essence" you keep bringing up.



Indeed had Aiolia connected Phonton Burst with out interference. Coeus would have been sent strait to the  Tartarus. However even in the Tartarus, the essence of a Titan is not destroyed. Thanks to its divine inheritance (Dunamis/Ichor). 

Hyperion is already dead. He is in the Tartarus. And despite the fact, Aiolos was able to effect his essence to point of actually killing his essence. That’s why Pontus quickly interfered, restoring his body with his dunamic powers. And did a Titan to Titan Ichor transfusion for the next 10 years. 



> Right, but what seal was he referring to? I believe the seal was already broken when he got there, hence the blood flowing out of that tomb.


Like I stated I am not certain. But it was definitely broken or weaken, after Aiolos and Aiolia battled Apofis and his minions. 

It was certainly not broken when Aiolia reached the underground chambers. Or else Aiolos, and Apofis/Monsters would not comment, that the tomb lies a Seal that should not be broken. 

Or better yet, why would Apofis/Monsters guard a broken seal?


> Well he literally reformed out of that ichor, so I don't see what destroying Apophis had to do with it.


He actually reformed, after the tomb was destroyed. Maybe that’s the seal Aiolos spoke off.


----------



## J (Oct 25, 2009)

Id said:


> When Pontus was freed, he used his Dunamis to save *Hyperion* from his 2nd death.
> Highlighted for ya Sagista.



Ah I see, for some reason I kept thinking you meant Hyperion died. My mistake. I really should stop drinking...



> You mean, you should?ve bin more clear?



You so cray-cray Id-kun.



> According to Pontus, Apofis was crushed and destroyed. I then followed up, that Pontus was liberated when the seal was destroyed. I am not sure, who or what acted as the seal. And guessed it might have been Apofis, but I am not certain.



Yeah it's too damn ambiguous to tell. From what I can tell he just reformed out of the ichor just because he felt like it. If you go back a couple of pages from those you posted with Pontus rising up you can clearly see how the tomb was in perfect condition and all of a sudden Pontus just busted right out.



> You are aware, that accruing and harnessing the 7th sense is practically the perquisite in becoming a Gold Saint?




*Spoiler*: __ 











> Anyhow exactly how levels of output determines, if a Titan can be killed by Aiolia?s thunder or not. We have no real way, to determine what level of cosmo + sun light would be enough to kill Apofis. Especially when your dealing with Saint? Seiya premier hax weapon the ?Arrow of Justice?.



Still my main point is that Apophis' weakness was the main reason why it was destroyed and not that Aiolos is this super god killing badass.



> Indeed had Aiolia connected Phonton Burst with out interference. Coeus would have bin sent strait to the  Tartarus. However even in the Tartarus, the essence of a Titan is not destroyed. Thanks to its divine inheritance (Dunamis/Ichor).



Thunder bypasses that regeneration and divine blood bullshit. That's why they're so afraid of Aiolia. 



> Hyperion is already dead. He is in the Tartarus. And despite the fact, Aiolos was able to effect his essence to point of actually killing his essence. That?s why Pontus quickly interfered, restoring his body with his dunamic powers. And did a Titan to Titan Ichor transfusion for the next 10 years.



He didn't actually die, dude. He was about to die but he didn't. After Coeus almost died Hyperion used his ichor to heal him up too. 



> Like I stated I am not certain. But it was definitely broken or weaken, after Aiolos and Aiolia battled Apofis and his minions.



Go back a few pages in that chapter. Seems like the tomb was fine after Apophis was destroyed. I could be wrong though.



> It was certainly not broken when Aiolia reached the underground chambers. Or else Aiolos, and Apofis/Monsters would not comment, that the tomb lies a Seal that should not be broken.



Are you talking about the tomb being broken or the seal? Either way, if Pontus' ichor was already flowing out then it probably was already broken no?



> Or better yet, why would Apofis/Monsters guard a broken seal?



Well it was just a crack in the seal perhaps? And the monster weren't guarding it as much as they were feeding from it.



> He actually reformed, after the tomb was destroyed. Maybe that?s the seal Aiolos spoke off.



Yeah, too ambiguous. I'm just seeing Pontus breaking out without a reason.


----------



## Fang (Oct 25, 2009)

Coeus said he was still dying when he talked to Aiolia after the end of their second fight, so Ichor/Dunamis clearly didn't help him that much in the long run.


----------



## J (Oct 25, 2009)

That's what I've been saying. Also, nobody asked you 

TWF: the man who broke a dragon's heart.


----------



## Id (Oct 25, 2009)

TWF said:


> Coeus said he was still dying when he talked to Aiolia after the end of their second fight, so Ichor/Dunamis clearly didn't help him that much in the long run.


True. 

You need to factor in, that all Titans where brought back at an imperfect state. Even with 1 Seal, they are accessing a portion of what they think they have. So the efficacy of the Titans ability to heal is hampered. 

Anyhow Coeus  physical death would send his essence to the Tarturus. However, his essence was plucked out and consumed by Gia.


----------



## J (Oct 25, 2009)

Id said:


> True.
> 
> You need to factor in, that all Titans where brought back at an imperfect state. Even with 1 Seal, they are accessing a portion of what they think they have. So the efficacy of the Titans ability to heal is hampered.
> 
> Anyhow Coeus  physical death would send his essence to the Tarturus. However, his essence was plucked out and consumed by Gia.



No dude, their essence dies with them at the same time their bodies do thanks to the destructive power of Zeus' thunder. Gaia took their dunamis or whatever, unless that's what you mean by essence, before they disappear completely.


----------



## Id (Oct 25, 2009)

BigJ said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Point taken. 

Keep in mind, that there is much depth in grasping and manipulating the 7th sense. For example, a Saint can not move at the speed of light, unless they grasped the 7th sense. 



> Still my main point is that Apophis' weakness was the main reason why it was destroyed and not that Aiolos is this super god killing badass.


To begin with, it was a rhetorical comment aimed at TWF. You decided to run with it, and build an argument. Whatever, getting back on track. While it may not be the ?Super God Killing Badass?. The feat should not be water down, to the equivalent of Ikky killing Hades in a Babies body. 

Besides, the weakness clause can only take you so far. Look into the ?Gold Weapons?. For Gold Saints, they are banned and restricted to be used in the time of needs. Other then Libra, Aiolos is the only Gold Saint with its own set. 

Food for thought, he shoot down Typhoon using the cosmo power of the dead sailors.  Talk about cosmo multiplier. 



> Thunder bypasses that regeneration and divine blood bullshit. That's why they're so afraid of Aiolia.



Are you sure its Thunder, and not the Dunamis granted by Pontus?



> He didn't actually die, dude. He was about to die but he didn't. After Coeus almost died Hyperion used his ichor to heal him up too.


Come on now. Pontus who is not restricted at all, needed to interfere. At the vary least give credit, where its due. 




> Go back a few pages in that chapter. Seems like the tomb was fine after Apophis was destroyed. I could be wrong though. Are you talking about the tomb being broken or the seal? Either way, if Pontus' ichor was already flowing out then it probably was already broken no?


I am talking about the chamber, where the tomb is held. Anyhow ?Seals? have been known to weaken over time, but still contain the essence of a God. Take for example Poseidon, and how it still mange to posses Julian, and help send the Gold Cloths though the hyper dimension. Despite being sealed in a Jar. 

I would not be surprised if it turns out, he was pumping out his blood. Yet be imprisoned, by the seal. 


> Well it was just a crack in the seal perhaps? And the monster weren't guarding it as much as they were feeding from it. Yeah, too ambiguous. I'm just seeing Pontus breaking out without a reason.



I don?t think it benefit?s the plot, for Pontus to break out just because he could. If anything, it would make more sense that the tomb (now I am specifying the tomb) was weaken after the fight.


----------



## Id (Oct 25, 2009)

BigJ said:


> No dude, their essence dies with them at the same time their bodies do thanks to the destructive power of Zeus' thunder. Gaia took their dunamis or whatever, unless that's what you mean by essence, before they disappear completely.



Their essence, cosmo, and dumais etc? are tied to together. Or at least that?s how it is explained. I am not sure, about Zeus thunder. And how it effects them down to spiritual/cosmo level. 

What I do know, is when a Titan dies. Their essence are sent to a bottomless pit we know as the Tartaros. That much is fact.  When Aiolos shoot down, Apofis and consequently Hyperion. Hyperion was already confined to the  Tartaros. That?s what impresses me, because not to many Gold Saints can brag about effecting Titans or Gods on such a level.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 25, 2009)

Id said:


> When Aiolos shoot down, Apofis and consequently Hyperion. Hyperion was already confined to the  Tartaros. That?s what impresses me, because not to many Gold Saints can brag about effecting Titans or Gods on such a level.




It's Aiolos. He always was the pseudo messiah of the series, even more so in Episode G.


----------



## J (Oct 25, 2009)

Id said:


> Point taken.
> Keep in mind, that there is much depth in grasping and manipulating the 7th sense. For example, a Saint can not move at the speed of light, unless they grasped the 7th sense.



Not really. Pontus said that Aiolia was approaching "divine speed" in their little skirmish once the saints entered Cronus' lair.

This is all irrelevant anyway. My point was that you said how the titans are hard to put down even by Aiolia (who has Zeus' thunder) but you neglected that he is weaksauce at this point. Prime Aiolia would not have much trouble with them.



> To begin with, it was a rhetorical comment aimed at TWF. You decided to run with it, and build an argument. Whatever, getting back on track. While it may not be the ?Super God Killing Badass?. The feat should not be water down, to the equivalent of Ikky killing Hades in a Babies body.



The funny part is that if Hades was completely awaken, even in a baby's body he'd kill Ikki. Athena saved Kanon from drowning and she was just a baby after all.



> Besides, the weakness clause can only take you so far. Look into the ?Gold Weapons?. For Gold Saints, they are banned and restricted to be used in the time of needs. Other then Libra, Aiolos is the only Gold Saint with its own set.



Hence my comment of them removing their golden jock-strap and hurling it at Apophis. Sometimes you just have to improvise.



> Food for thought, he shoot down Typhoon using the cosmo power of the dead sailors.  Talk about cosmo multiplier.



So what. Seiya gathered all the cosmos from every bronze saint and launched an attack even more powerful than the galaxian explosion at Saga during sanctuary. Common shonen trope etc.



> Are you sure its Thunder, and not the Dunamis granted by Pontus?



Aiolia rejected Pontus' offer. Plus he had already mortally wounded Coeus before he even met Pontus.



> Come on now. Pontus who is not restricted at all, needed to interfere. At the vary least give credit, where its due.



I totally forgot that Pontus isn't weakened by Mnemosalfjalfjal's seal. 

Now that I think about it, he didn't really seem that strong. He even said how he was getting serious in the little fight with Aiolia. So how strong are these unsealed titans anyway? 



> I am talking about the chamber, where the tomb is held. Anyhow ?Seals? have been known to weaken over time, but still contain the essence of a God. Take for example Poseidon, and how it still mange to posses Julian, and help send the Gold Cloths though the hyper dimension. Despite being sealed in a Jar.
> I would not be surprised if it turns out, he was pumping out his blood. Yet be imprisoned, by the seal.



Ah good point.



> I don?t think it benefit?s the plot, for Pontus to break out just because he could. If anything, it would make more sense that the tomb (now I am specifying the tomb) was weaken after the fight.



That's true. Maybe some more info of how he came to be will be revealed as he's dying. Why was he in a tomb and not tartarus to begin with lol?



Id said:


> Their essence, cosmo, and dumais etc? are tied to together. Or at least that?s how it is explained. I am not sure, about Zeus thunder. And how it effects them down to spiritual/cosmo level.



That definition is too vague. Zeus' thunder was specifically made to kill titans akin to the golden dagger and Athena's staff. That's just how it is.



> What I do know, is when a Titan dies. Their essence are sent to a bottomless pit we know as the Tartaros. That much is fact.  When Aiolos shoot down, Apofis and consequently Hyperion. Hyperion was already confined to the  Tartaros. That?s what impresses me, because not to many Gold Saints can brag about effecting Titans or Gods on such a level.



They were imprisoned in tartarus after their fight with the Olympians but was it ever said that, for example, when Iapetus died that he'd be sent back to tartarus? I can't recall.

And that's nothing especial from a top tier gold saint. I mean, go back to the Saga vs Cronus fight.


----------



## Fang (Oct 25, 2009)

They're suppose to be equal to the Olympians, Cronos especially since he killed Pontus's brother and Zeus's grandpa and his papa, Uranusthelamus. 

Like you said Titans are going down because of inherent weaknesses to Lightning, being nerfed by Mnemololitagothica and Pontus. Because what the fuck is the point of reading a manga if the baddies aren't massively nerfed and weakened and would one shot their opponents.


----------



## J (Oct 25, 2009)

Saga and Aiolos could've soloed the titans, with or without a seal 

I'm just saying how Pontus doesn't seem to be on par with an Olympian god. Hell, he doesn't even seem to be on par with the homo twin gods Thanatos and Hypnos.


----------



## Fang (Oct 25, 2009)

Nah, Titans fought with the Olympians for ten years and only lost because of Mnemosyne mind-wiping them, and stealing Coeus's Keruanos for her nephew/lover Zeus.

They made their own little universes and shit so that's pretty impressive. Hell Coeus and Hyperion created and destroyed stars and shit. 

Homos I and 2 don't compare.


----------



## J (Oct 25, 2009)

Maybe it just goes to show you how strong Cronus was. I repeat, Pontus had to get serious against a 7th-sense-less Aiolia. Hades shat on god cloth wearing saints. See the problem?

They didn't make those stars/planets. They were guarding them and molded them into weapons and shit. Still not impressive.

:nigiogio


----------



## Fang (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah they did. Melas Planetes is how they recreated the stars, planets and their personal pocket universes.

When was Pontus trying anyways all I remember that guy doing was waving his hand at Aiolia, who barely managed to overcome a Dunamis attack then he left.


----------



## J (Oct 25, 2009)

They just brought those planets/stars out (transported them if you will) into the battlefield. Doesn't mean they actually created them.

I had to go back through those scans again. After Pontus got hit by a lightning plasma and was kinda blown away he commented on how his blood had never burned like that before, not even in the mythological era. When Aiolia was moving at the speed of light Pontus also said that Aiolia was approaching even him, a god. Then Dohko's cloth appeared and had a little chat with Aiolia and whatnot while Pontus was sending increasingly more powerful attacks. 

Thanatos kills people from "billions of galaxies and trillions of black holes'' away...


----------



## Fang (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanatos is filler. Like your arguments.


----------



## J (Oct 25, 2009)

Concession acc3eptd

Your arguments are Tranquil Fury-level Fang. Oooooh burn!

How about that Iapetus "creating" and destroying like two "planets" and still falling to a 6th sense Aiolia? Real impressive.


----------



## Fang (Oct 25, 2009)

Iapetos is a homo.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2009)

I somewhat expected you to make a brownie version


----------



## J (Oct 25, 2009)

Negged

It was the next logical step. Our first  smiley was turned into something real ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)-like.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2009)

I seriously don't feel like saying meme right now.


----------



## J (Oct 25, 2009)

How come you didn't tell us GSS released chaptah sevenu of G? Not that I would read it anyway


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2009)

She didn't tell me 

Going to read eit, and get back to finishing Knights of the Zodiac

:lazynig:


----------



## J (Oct 25, 2009)

lol 

"Lazynig"? That's just redundant. I know I know I'm terrible...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2009)

Trying not to laugh


----------



## Fang (Oct 25, 2009)

My creation has been bastardized.


----------



## J (Oct 25, 2009)

This is the best thread in this bitch-ass site. True story


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2009)

Tenbu Whorin 

Yeah, not funny at all...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2009)

You'll get it tomorrow

After I get through with Faiz


----------



## J (Oct 25, 2009)

What's the size limits for sigunazhures and avuratarus?


----------



## Fang (Oct 25, 2009)

Avatars for senior members are 150x150.

Sigs I don't remember. Why don't you get one of Shaka and Aiolia performing a 1000 days tongue battle you lovable mexican.

Terrible Posters more like that Id guy am I right.

Also Faiz more like Boringphase.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2009)

He's god awful when it comes to keeping a belt


----------



## Fang (Oct 25, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> He's god awful when it comes to keeping a belt



Watoru is worse, he's a homo. A pretty homo but still a homo.

BIGJAJAJAJA you need to have 1k posts.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2009)

Kaixa getting offed by Psyga

Played by Peter Ho


----------



## J (Oct 25, 2009)

Please please, call me BJ


----------



## Id (Oct 25, 2009)

TWF said:


> Not really. Pontus said that Aiolia was approaching "divine speed" in their little skirmish once the saints entered Cronus' lair.



Except "Divine Speed" is the speed of the Gods, meaning Aiolia was going faster then Light. Plus Aiolia was already moving at light speed, since chapter 2.





> The funny part is that if Hades was completely awaken, even in a baby's body he'd kill Ikki. Athena saved Kanon from drowning and she was just a baby after all.



Your saying a whole lot of nothing again. 



> Hence my comment of them removing their golden jock-strap and hurling it at Apophis. Sometimes you just have to improvise.


Sagista


*This is all irrelevant anyway. My point was that you said how the titans are hard to put down even by Aiolia (who has Zeus' thunder) but you neglected that he is weaksauce at this point. Prime Aiolia would not have much trouble with them.*

^^ I will reword, this comment so you can better understand. 

This is all irrelevant anyway. My point was that you said Apofis can be put down, by simply hurling a golden jock-strap by any Gold Saint (Gold Armor has embedded sunlight), but you neglected that an armor is weaksauce compared to a Golden Weapon.  The Golden Arrow actually pierced, Poseidon's Kamui.




> So what. Seiya gathered all the cosmos from every bronze saint and launched an attack even more powerful than the galaxian explosion at Saga during sanctuary. Common shonen trope etc.


So what. Its irrelevant, and non-cannon. 


> Aiolia rejected Pontus' offer. Plus he had already mortally wounded Coeus before he even met Pontus.


You are aware, that Aioloa still received the Dunamis. You know despite Aiolia rejecting, Pontus offer.


> Now that I think about it, he didn't really seem that strong. He even said how he was getting serious in the little fight with Aiolia. So how strong are these unsealed titans anyway?


I would say, about as powerful as the Olympian Gods. 



> That's true. Maybe some more info of how he came to be will be revealed as he's dying. Why was he in a tomb and not tartarus to begin with lol?



He is in the Tartarus and in the Tomb. The Olympic Gods imprisoned the Titans in the Tartarus, by binding them through an object or thing. 

In Consos Case - his Cloth the Megas Desprenon. Hyperion - Apofis. Pontus - Egyptian Tomb. 



> They were imprisoned in tartarus after their fight with the Olympians but was it ever said that, for example, when Iapetus died that he'd be sent back to tartarus? I can't recall.


Remember when Aiolia and Shaka confronted and killed Iapetus. Iapetus no longer being able to support his physical body. Began to  free falling in the Tartarus before his son rescued them. 



> And that's nothing especial from a top tier gold saint. I mean, go back to the Saga vs Cronus fight.



Saga was fighting Cronos astral projection. Defeating Cronos would bring an empty victory. Cronos would simply reproject his astral form.


----------



## Fang (Oct 25, 2009)

Aiolia never recieved Dunamis until after his second fight with Coeus, which is well after Aiolia met and encountered Pontus which is well before his skirmish/round 2 with 2-sealed Hyperion.


----------



## J (Oct 25, 2009)

Id said:


> Except "Divine Speed" is the speed of the Gods, meaning Aiolia was going faster then Light. Plus Aiolia was already moving at light speed, since chapter 2.



You said that you must master the 7th sense to move at the speed of light. Quit contradicting yourself. 

And I'm not TWF.



> Your saying a whole lot of nothing again.



That's because this is not part of the argument. It's some weird analogy TWF made up to mess with you.



> *This is all irrelevant anyway. My point was that you said how the titans are hard to put down even by Aiolia (who has Zeus' thunder) but you neglected that he is weaksauce at this point. Prime Aiolia would not have much trouble with them.*
> 
> ^^ I will reword, this comment so you can better understand.
> 
> This is all irrelevant anyway. My point was that you said Apofis can be put down, by simply hurling a golden jock-strap by any Gold Saint (Gold Armor has embedded sunlight), but you neglected that an armor is weaksauce compared to a Golden Weapon.  The Golden Arrow actually pierced, Poseidon's Kamui.



You're telling me what I already know but trying to be clever and failing miserably. Nice try.



> So what. Its irrelevant, and non-cannon.



Bahahaha. It IS canon and completely relevant.



> You are aware, that Aioloa still received the Dunamis. You know despite Aiolia rejecting, Pontus offer.



He fixed his arm with it. Your point was that it could have been Pontus' dunamis which allowed Aiolia to hurt the titans and I just showed you (with the Coeus part) that that is false. Keep track of the damn argument will ya?



> I would say, about as powerful as the Olympian Gods.



Read through the rest of TWF's and my posts. We discussed this.



> He is in the Tartarus and in the Tomb. The Olympic Gods imprisoned the Titans in the Tartarus, by binding them through an object or thing.
> In Consos Case - his Cloth the Megas Desprenon. Hyperion - Apofis. Pontus - Egyptian Tomb.



Gotcha.



> Remember when Aiolia and Shaka confronted and killed Iapetus. Iapetus no longer being able to support his physical body. Began to  free falling in the Tartarus before his son rescued them.



Yeah the ground collapsed and he was falling or whatever, same for Coeus. But is that because of the location they where fighting in or because they were being absorbed? I gotta re-read that.



> Saga was fighting Cronos astral projection. Defeating Cronos would bring an empty victory. Cronos would simply reproject his astral form.



In Saga's gaiden he's able to kill astral projections or trapping them in another dimension. Cronos was afraid of Saga's attack which only means that he knew he could've died. So yeah you're pretty wrong here.


----------



## Id (Oct 25, 2009)

TWF said:


> Aiolia never recieved Dunamis until after his second fight with Coeus, which is well after Aiolia met and encountered Pontus which is well before his skirmish/round 2 with 2-sealed Hyperion.



Are you certain? I don?t feel like giving out, another lecture to the miss informed.


----------



## Fang (Oct 25, 2009)

He used his own Cosmo to regenerate his arm when Pontus destroyed it with Dunamis.


----------



## Id (Oct 26, 2009)

> You said that you must master the 7th sense to move at the speed of light. Quit contradicting yourself.


Its not so much contradicting, as in you simply rambling away. 


That's because Aiolia didn't even have the 7th sense until recently. - You.

You are aware, that accruing and harnessing the 7th sense is practically the perquisite in becoming a Gold Saint? - Me.

I never stated, Aiolia had mastered the 7th sense. Only that accruing it acts as a perquisite in becoming a Gold Saint. In which I referenced, an example of Aiolia using the 7th sense in the form of moving at the speed of light. Which took place  several volumes before, you posted this image.
This






> That's because this is not part of the argument. It's some weird analogy TWF made up to mess with you.


Wow who is the bigger   between the two. The one that comes up with the weird analogy. Or the one picks it up, and recycles it in a failed argument? 



> You're telling me what I already know but trying to be clever and failing miserably. Nice try.






> Bahahaha. It IS canon and completely relevant.





*So what. Seiya gathered all the cosmos from every bronze saint and launched an attack even more powerful than the galaxian explosion at Saga during sanctuary. Common shonen trope etc.
* 

 That scene you  mentioned, its filler. And irrelevant, because the plot actually caters “The Arrow of Justice”, to be a haxed weapon.




> Yeah the ground collapsed and he was falling or whatever, same for Coeus. But is that because of the location they where fighting in or because they were being absorbed? I gotta re-read that.


They where fighting in the Tartarus. But Ipateous created his own universe, within the Tartarus. When he died, his universe collapsed. Which lead, to him free falling in the Tartarus. 



> In Saga's gaiden he's able to kill astral projections or trapping them in another dimension. Cronos was afraid of Saga's attack which only means that he knew he could've died. So yeah you're pretty wrong here.


It makes no sense, for Cronos to be afraid of Saga’s attack. Its his astral form, that’s wondering around. Look at, Dohko. He projected his astral form as well. He certainly did not die, from astral projection being destroyed.


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2009)

Cronos was just an astral form in his 3 sealed state, of course he's going to be scared that Saga can kill him even when he's completely incorporeal and existing as a psychic projection dude. And it's more or less obvious that 3-sealed Cronos > 2 sealed Coeus/Hyperion/Iapetos/Kreios/Oceanus.

Saga  > Sissyolos.

What the fuck are you talking about failed repeated argument. Your mad because Aiolos has done almost nothing except beat some retarded typhoon created by Gaia (big whoop, the Gigants are suppose to be as strong as the Titans and Olympians they still suck ass too), knocked a Cloth-less Saga away from baby Athena and beat up a completely defenseless Apophis Hyperion.

Aiolia never had Dunamis until he recieved Coeus's Keruanos and power, which is after the fight with Pontus, which is after the skirmish with Hyperion prior to even that, which precedes Shaka/Aiolia vs Iapetos.

I don't know by AIOLISTAS are pretty annoying, like the guys who bitch about Shion being a big dog despite failing to kill a unarmored Dohko in his Roshi form. It's funny how you keep ignoring evidence that points out Aiolos to be a over-rated hack who only gets to be shown off as a measuring stick for Aiolia and Seiya.

Also Aiolia is the move inexperienced and rookie Gold Saint during Episode G, the comment about reaching Divine Speed during his fight with Coeus was him surpassing the 7th Sense, since he was already lightspeed or whatever. He couldn't control it properly, derp.


----------



## J (Oct 26, 2009)

Id said:


> Are you certain? I don?t feel like giving out, another lecture to the miss informed.



This is laughably ironic. Anyone want to point it out or should I?



Id said:


> Its not so much contradicting, as in you simply rambling away.
> 
> That's because Aiolia didn't even have the 7th sense until recently. - You.
> 
> ...



This is meaningless babble. The original point, my point, was a rebuttal to you saying that if titans have this inherent weakness then why's Aiolia having trouble with them, to which I responded that it's because Aiolia is a small fry at this point. 

Just quit talking--typing already.



> Wow who is the bigger   between the two. The one that comes up with the weird analogy. Or the one picks it up, and recycles it in a failed argument?



You brought it up first you doofus. Not my fault you can't keep track of a simple argument.


"Over-using smileys sure detracts from the fact that I've lost this argument they sure do"



> That scene you  mentioned, its filler. And irrelevant, because the plot actually caters ?The Arrow of Justice?, to be a haxed weapon.



*Spoiler*: __ 









This is the part were you try to save face by not replying to my post since it's clear you have no idea wtf you're talking about anymore.



> They where fighting in the Tartarus. But Ipateous created his own universe, within the Tartarus. When he died, his universe collapsed. Which lead, to him free falling in the Tartarus.



Right. But like I said, that could also be attributed to the fact that his universe and thus the ground was falling not that the tartarus was absorbing his essense and stuff.



> It makes no sense, for Cronos to be afraid of Saga?s attack. Its his astral form, that?s wondering around. Look at, Dohko. He projected his astral form as well. He certainly did not die, from astral projection being destroyed.



Why was he hiding behind Athena's statue? Why was he grabbing onto the surroundings as to not get dragged into another dimension? 

Dohko's illusion just disappeared. It didn't "die". Again, you have nothing here.


----------



## Id (Oct 26, 2009)

TWF said:


> Cronos was just an astral form in his 3 sealed state, of course he's going to be scared that Saga can kill him even when he's completely incorporeal and existing as a psychic projection dude. And it's more or less obvious that 3-sealed Cronos > 2 sealed Coeus/Hyperion/Iapetos/Kreios/Oceanus.



Wonderful, Cronos was afraid of losing his astral form, when he could just as easily REFORM  IT!



TWF said:


> Saga  > Sissyolos.








> What the fuck are you talking about failed repeated argument. Your mad because Aiolos has done almost nothing except beat some retarded typhoon created by Gaia (big whoop, the Gigants are suppose to be as strong as the Titans and Olympians they still suck ass too), knocked a Cloth-less Saga away from baby Athena and beat up a completely defenseless Apophis Hyperion.


As in you. Now. Repeatedly. Failing. As I type. 

You are aware that, Typhoon gave post Sanctuary Arc Bronze Saints hell. Yet the focal point is not, Typhoon power, but the fact that “Arrow of Justice” shoot down the Giant. Using the Sailor’s cosmo. 

Both Saga and Aiolos was clothless. Yet Aiolos holding baby Athena, beats Saga to the punch and knocks Saga back. Oh shit, your butt hurt about that as well?

Since when is a  God completely defenseless? At the vary least, he actually holds the title of being a God Killer. You know for actually killing one. 

You forgot to mention. 
His cloth being animated by his spirit, not only halted Aiolia’s Lightening Bolt. But threw it back. 

Defeating the Army of Horus in a single strike. 



> Aiolia never had Dunamis until he recieved Coeus's Keruanos and power, which is after the fight with Pontus, which is after the skirmish with Hyperion prior to even that, which precedes Shaka/Aiolia vs Iapetos..


You know, you dun fucked up the entire order of events. That or your not putting much thought in what you type. 




> I don't know by AIOLISTAS are pretty annoying, like the guys who bitch about Shion being a big dog despite failing to kill a unarmored Dohko in his Roshi form. It's funny how you keep ignoring evidence that points out Aiolos to be a over-rated hack who only gets to be shown off as a measuring stick for Aiolia and Seiya



Was it Shion or anyone’s intention to actually kill any saint? I mean really look into it. 




> Also Aiolia is the move inexperienced and rookie Gold Saint during Episode G, *the comment about reaching Divine Speed during his fight with Coeus was him surpassing the 7th Sense, since he was already lightspeed or whatever.* He couldn't control it properly, derp



Shouldn’t you refer this comment, to BigJ? Apparently he was unaware of the fact, since I just posted the same dame response. 

Sagistas


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 26, 2009)

> The Golden Arrow actually pierced, Poseidon's Kamui



I don't remember Poseidon having a Kamui but the arrow is pretty H4X and powerful.


----------



## J (Oct 26, 2009)

For the love of...Imma end this shit before I go to sleep and Id-kun keeps making a fool of himself. Watch and learn boys and girls.



Id said:


> Wonderful, Cronos was afraid of losing his astral form, when he could just as easily REFORM  IT!



Give me a logical explanation of why he was cowering behind Athena's statue or grabbing onto the edge of another dimension? What part of "Cronos only exists in astral form at this point and Saga KILLS astral forms" don't you get? 



> Both Saga and Aiolos was clothless. Yet Aiolos holding baby Athena, beats Saga to the punch and knocks Saga back. Oh shit, your butt hurt about that as well?



lol

Read from left-to-right like American comics:


*Spoiler*: __ 










Now shut up.



> Since when is a  God completely defenseless? At the vary least, he actually holds the title of being a God Killer. You know for actually killing one.



Fine, I'll put it in nice English since you're oblivious to sarcasm: every gold saint would've been able to do the same with a golden weapon. Deathmask with Libra's sword would have killed Apophis. Quit wanking.



> You forgot to mention.
> His cloth being animated by his spirit, not only halted Aiolia?s Lightening Bolt. But threw it back.
> Defeating the Army of Horus in a single strike.



That was Seiya inside the cloth. Aiolos only helped him reflect the lightning bolt back. Seiya defeated that "army" by himself without Aiolos' help.



> Was it Shion or anyone?s intention to actually kill any saint? I mean really look into it.



Maybe because every other gold saint past and present were killing each other even though they were friends at one point? Stupid question there. 



> Shouldn?t you refer this comment, to BigJ? Apparently he was unaware of the fact, since I just posted the same dame response.



I already proved that Aiolia didn't have the 7th sense until his rematch with Coeus. He approached "divine speed" against Pontus but his body gave up on him. Either way I have no idea what your point is.



> Sagistas



Nice playing with ya bro. Good game.



Tranquil Fury said:


> I don't remember Poseidon having a Kamui



Why would a proud bastard like Poseidon wear a lowly cloth?


----------



## Id (Oct 26, 2009)

> For the love of...Imma end this shit before I go to sleep and Id-kun keeps making a fool of himself. Watch and learn boys and girls.


Silly SaGAYsta now thinks he has a public. 



> Give me a logical explanation of why he was cowering behind Athena's statue or grabbing onto the edge of another dimension? What part of "Cronos only exists in astral form at this point and Saga KILLS astral forms" don't you get?


His actual existence is sealed in the Megas D. So it can be remained imprisoned in the Tartarus. What you see is a projection, of Cronos. 

Killing a projection of himself, will not kill Cronos. 




BigJ said:


> Read from left-to-right like American comics:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Oh shit son, thanks for proving what I commented. 




> Fine, I'll put it in nice English since you're oblivious to sarcasm: every gold saint would've been able to do the same with a golden weapon. Deathmask with Libra's sword would have killed Apophis. Quit wanking.



What your dropping the jock strap comment? 



> That was Seiya inside the cloth. Aiolos only helped him reflect the lightning bolt back.



Yes that was Seiya in his cloth. Yet most of it was thanks to the spirit of Aiolos. 


> Seiya defeated that "army" by himself without Aiolos' help.




Read the 5th Gaiden. Titled “Golden Wings“. Aiolos is the one featured in the Gaiden. Hell its even referenced in the Aiolos Gaiden. 


> Maybe because every other gold saint past and present were killing each other even though they were friends at one point? Stupid question there.


Right…because they had real qualms in killing each other. Shion toyed with Dohko the entire time. If anything, the blunt of the attack was wayed down because of the exchange.

You know similar to how, Galaxian Explosion failed to kill Milo.



> I already proved that Aiolia didn't have the 7th sense until his rematch with Coeus. He approached "divine speed" against Pontus but his body gave up on him. Either way I have no idea what your point is.


The scan you posted only proves, that Aiolia has not mastered the 7th sense due to his inexperience. In case you have forgotten, light speed can not be attained unless you have reached the 7th sense. Clearly Aiolia has attained the 7th sense, since he is seen moving at “c”, since the beginning of episode G.


----------



## J (Oct 26, 2009)

I'll throw a few things out there first: at this point it is clear as day that you have not read the original manga Id-kun. You're either a persistent troll or a comic book illiterate. I'm guessing both. I'll humor you some more even though you pretty much lost this argument as soon as it began.



Id said:


> Silly SaGAYsta now thinks he has a public.



I need to keep myself entertained in this types of roundabout long-winded debates. The word you were looking for is "audience" btw.



> His actual existence is sealed in the Megas D. So it can be remained imprisoned in the Tartarus. What you see is a projection, of Cronos.
> 
> Killing a projection of himself, will not kill Cronos.



Quit dodging my questions. Answer them or gtfo. All evidence and logic is on my side. I'm questioning whether you have actually read G at this point.



> Oh shit son, thanks for proving what I commented.



It's obvious what you were trying to say. You even tried to make an argument out of this scene in that OBD thread. As you can clearly see, Aiolos didn't push or knocked Saga into a wall or blitzed him. All Aiolos did was knock off his mask with a blast (or at least that's what it looks like to me) before getting mortally wounded by Saga's blast. Unless you think Shura could take out a fresh Aiolos. Pick your poison.



> What your dropping the jock strap comment?



I guess what I was saying wasn't clear enough for ya so I put it in "nice English". I was exaggerating true, but you can't honestly believe I literally meant jock-strap. I mean, come on lol.

Either way, my point stands. ANY gold saint would've killed Apophis with a golden weapon. Of course someone like Deathmask would have a tougher time than someone like Aiolos as they're in different ends of the strength spectrum.



> Yes that was Seiya in his cloth. Yet most of it was thanks to the spirit of Aiolos.



No, only the part of Seiya rejecting the lightning bolt is due to Aiolos' spirit. Seiya dodged a lightning plasma by Aiolia and killed three silver saints by himself with the aid of the Sagittarius cloth. I have the scans right here, dude, don't even question me.



> Read the 5th Gaiden. Titled ?Golden Wings?. Aiolos is the one featured in the Gaiden. Hell its even referenced in the Aiolos Gaiden.



I thought you meant the "army" of silver saints that Seiya beat. Now I know you're talking about those soldiers that got pierced by infinity break. Either way, what you did there was the textbook definition of a non sequitur. Why the hell did you throw that in there? It doesn't follow the rest of your point lol. Debate: learn how to do it.



> Right?because they had real qualms in killing each other. Shion toyed with Dohko the entire time. If anything, the blunt of the attack was wayed down because of the exchange.



Except you have no proof that Shion toyed with Dohko at all. Logic: learn it.

If we start with this shit then I can claim that Saga never tried to kill anyone either. "Was it Saga's intention to kill [insert random name here] hur hurr".



> You know similar to how, Galaxian Explosion failed to kill Milo.



I don't get your point here.



> The scan you posted only proves, that Aiolia has not mastered the 7th sense due to his inexperience. In case you have forgotten, light speed can not be attained unless you have reached the 7th sense. Clearly Aiolia has attained the 7th sense, since he is seen moving at ?c?, since the beginning of episode G.



No, that's why I posted three scans. You can clearly see the other saints talking about him unlocking the 7th sense at that point. The fact that he was already a gold saint and hadn't learned the 7th sense is a plot hole. Simple. He was never moving at the speed of light until the Pontus fight and like I said, his body gave up on him because of it. Go read G.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 26, 2009)

About the Galaxian explosion, Mu warned Milo about it and Milo admits he was almost swept away in it. In the OVA it was Seiya and he says if it was'nt for Seiya he'd have died. Unless you're talking about something in episode G.


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2009)

Mu said one word in the manga when Milo attempted to attack Saga after their fight with SHaka. And Saga used Another Dimension on Milo, not Galaxian Explosion.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 26, 2009)

It says Galaxian explosion in my translation, is it an error?


----------



## J (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah, Mu warned Milo and thus saved him from getting the full blast of the GE. Milo DID say that had he taken the whole thing he would've died. That's canon.


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2009)

From a four senses deprived Saga.

Or a stronger one since TENBU BORING is so awesome.


----------



## J (Oct 26, 2009)

We should ask Id. He obviously knows what he's talking about because he has clearly read every single piece from the SS series...

The funny part is that he reads databooks yet he hasn't read the original series 

By the way, I'm not poisoning the well since the debate's been over for a long time. I'm making fun of the well...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 26, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Yeah, Mu warned Milo and thus saved him from getting the full blast of the GE. Milo DID say that had he taken the whole thing he would've died. That's canon.



You what else is canon?

Saga saying that Ikki's Phoenix Illusion Demonic Fist is as strong as his Specter Emperor Fist. 

Shit sucks.

Anyways Saga was having his protagonist resolve moment a.k.a plot armor in the series, pretty much nothing would stop him from getting to Athena since shit was serious business, it's what the bronzes do all the time.

And really, Gold Saints say everyone else is awesome all the fucking time, i lost count how many times the Golds have said that Taurus was the strongest Gold Saint. Take it with a grain of salt every time someone says something along those lines.

Milo got up immediately after the supposed near fatal attack and invaded Hades Castle with no obvious injuries of the attack he received, i doubt he would have actually died from a straight on Galaxian Explosion, that Gold cloth is pretty reliable in that sense and other people have taken it before and survive it. 

And i'm not talking shit about the effectiveness of the attack here, it's one of the strongest in the series, it's just not THAT effective when against other Gold Saints.

In b4 Tenbu Horin in caps.


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2009)

Milo spent ten minutes on the ground first. And it's still pretty fucking pathetic he nearly got one-shotted by a badly fucked up Saga.


----------



## J (Oct 26, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You what else is canon?
> 
> Saga saying that Ikki's Phoenix Illusion Demonic Fist is as strong as hisSpecter Emperor Fist.
> 
> Shit sucks.



He said that their little mind battle was equal or some shit like that. What's your point anyway?



> Anyways Saga was having his protagonist resolve moment a.k.a plot armor in the series, pretty much nothing would stop him from getting to Athena since shit was serious business, it's what the bronzes do all the time.



[Insert point here]



> And really, Gold Saints say everyone else is awesome all the fucking time, i lost count how many times the Golds have said that Taurus was the strongest Gold Saint. Take a grain of salt everytime someone says something along those lines.



We all know what character fallible statements are. Get to the point will ya?



> Milo got up immediately after the supposed near ftala attack and invaded Hades Castle with no obvious injuries of the attack he received, i doubt he would have actually died from a straight on Galaxian Explosion, that Gold cloth is pretty reliable in that sense and other people have taken it before and survive it.



Right...



> And i'm not talking shit about the effectiveness of the attack here, it's one of the strongest in the series, it's just not THAT effective when against other Gold Saints.



This is where we play the G card. Nice try though.



> In b4 Tenbu Horin in caps.



?


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## J (Oct 26, 2009)

ITT: I'll tell you which gold saint you are based on SS knowledge, personality, as well as debating skills.

Deathbringerpt = Milo

Nihilus = Camus (lol)

T Fury = Aldebaran

Id = Mu

Fang = Shura


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh no I'm Taurus! shame on me  .

EDIT You know what's funny? Taurus despite not being anything special was actually one of the few saints I admire.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 26, 2009)

> He said that their little mind battle was equal or some shit like that. What's your point anyway?



That if it's canon for some shit, it's canon for every shit.

And just to shit on the constant Saga masturbation around this thread.



> [Insert point here]



And just to shit on the constant Saga masturbation around this thread.



> Right...







> This is where we play the G card. Nice try though.



It's awesome how Shura is totally not dead and shit.

And i like how you consider Episode G non-canon but you play the *G MOTHERFUCKING CARD*.

And i'm Milo?

Awesome.

You're more of a Cassios.


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2009)

What Saga masterbation. The past few pages were about Id trying to refute that Aiolos owning a non-sentient Hyperion whose Cosmo created the Aphopis wasn't a bad feat.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 26, 2009)

> Taurus got owned by a mid tier specter



That he took out and he even succeeded in warning Mu. But who cares about characters being strong, that does'nt decide if I like them.


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2009)

Cassios is bijuu level


----------



## J (Oct 26, 2009)

You're a low tier SS fan Fury 

Fang is the assassin of shit characters/shit posters. I'll leave the good fight to you, my brother. Show them no mercy.

A tout a l'heure.


----------



## Id (Oct 26, 2009)

Silly Sagista and their silly pissing contest. You love spitting out the most random shit. Don’t Cha?



> Quit dodging my questions. Answer them or gtfo. All evidence and logic is on my side. I'm questioning whether you have actually read G at this point.


Cronos feared for his astral form. El carajo se cagava parado, at the thought of having his precious astral form sent to another dimension, or destroyed.



> It's obvious what you were trying to say. You even tried to make an argument out of this scene in that OBD thread. As you can clearly see, Aiolos didn't push or knocked Saga into a wall or blitzed him. All Aiolos did was knock off his mask with a blast (or at least that's what it looks like to me) before getting mortally wounded by Saga's blast. Unless you think Shura could take out a fresh Aiolos. Pick your poison.


Oh wow, again spiting the most random shit to devalue a feat worth noting. He beat Saga to the blow. It does not matter if it looks like a punch or a blast. He did so holding Baby Athena with one arm, when he countered Saga intentions to stab the baby. 

And look just how mortally wounded Aiolos was, when Saga rallied? He only manage to secure the baby, his cloth, and the staff from the popes room….all the way to the outskirts of the Sanctuary.

And pick up, that Shura succeeded in killing Aiolos. But completely ignore that Aiolos was handicapped. You know, as in Aiolos being focused on Athena’s safety more so then his own life?:faceplam


> I guess what I was saying wasn't clear enough for ya so I put it in "nice English". I was exaggerating true, but you can't honestly believe I literally meant jock-strap. I mean, come on lol.
> 
> Either way, my point stands. ANY gold saint would've killed Apophis with a golden weapon. Of course someone like Deathmask would have a tougher time than someone like Aiolos as they're in different ends of the strength spectrum.


Silly Sagista, still defending his stupid comment. After realizing that a Gold Weapon=/=a piece of Gold Cloth. 

But I agree, any Gold Saint should be capable of replicating the same feat if he held a Gold Weapon. Its too bad, only Dohko and Aiolos carry them as standard equipment. 



> No, only the part of Seiya rejecting the lightning bolt is due to Aiolos' spirit. Seiya dodged a lightning plasma by Aiolia and killed three silver saints by himself with the aid of the Sagittarius cloth. I have the scans right here, dude, don't even question me


I am being specific, to when Seiya rallied up against Aiolos Lighting Bolt. The part, when Saori Challenges Aiolos. All of a sudden, Seiya can perceive Aiolias Lighting Bolt, and do something about it is thanks to Aiolos. 



> I thought you meant the "army" of silver saints that Seiya beat. Now I know you're talking about those soldiers that got pierced by infinity break. Either way, what you did there was the textbook definition of a non sequitur. Why the hell did you throw that in there? It doesn't follow the rest of your point lol. Debate: learn how to do it.




Silly Sagista, wants to pick up someone else’s argument and fail at it. How the fuck do you confuse an army of Silver Saints to the army of Horus is beyond me.

TWF made a short list’s of Aiolos accomplishments, and I simply referenced a few more. You know, which is why I stated “You forgot to mention”…. 




> Except you have no proof that Shion toyed with Dohko at all. Logic: learn it.
> 
> If we start with this shit then I can claim that Saga never tried to kill anyone either. "Was it Saga's intention to kill [insert random name here] hur hurr".



Right, because apparently mocking Dohoko over his weaken abilities instead of following up with a killing blow marks a clear example ….. Of a oh soo serious fight, with a killing intent. 



> No, that's why I posted three scans. You can clearly see the other saints talking about him unlocking the 7th sense at that point. The fact that he was already a gold saint and hadn't learned the 7th sense is a plot hole. Simple. He was never moving at the speed of light until the Pontus fight and like I said, his body gave up on him because of it. Go read G.


The plot hole, is the Aiolia unlocking the 7th sense in that fight. Which makes no sense, since he is seen moving at “c”, since the beginning of the Episode G.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 26, 2009)

Working on your set now Bigdong 

Also


----------



## Id (Oct 26, 2009)

TWF said:


> What Saga masterbation. The past few pages were about Id trying to refute that Aiolos owning a non-sentient Hyperion whose Cosmo created the Aphopis wasn't a bad feat.



Oh shit son. Hyperion created Apofis?I mean really, he did?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 26, 2009)

Doho


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2009)

Id said:


> Oh shit son. Hyperion created Apofis…I mean really, he did?



Hyperion's left over Cosmos and Ichor did indeed create Aphopis, the "fallen God of the sun and master of darkness and chaos " which was revived by Pontus's own Dunamis.

Which is why Pontus called Hyperion out and said he was like his own father in a sense.


----------



## Id (Oct 26, 2009)

TWF said:


> Hyperion's left over Cosmos and Ichor did indeed create Aphopis, the "fallen God of the sun and master of darkness and chaos " which was revived by Pontus's own Dunamis.
> 
> Which is why Pontus called Hyperion out and said he was like his own father in a sense.





You know what, I am not even mock this post. Your either misread the material or misinformed.


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm going from Charcan's own script here.


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2009)

12-13
[Chaos God]
Miko: Apophis… / A black like the color of ebony
[Black like Ebony]
14
Aiolos: Apophis?!
Miko: It’s an ancient God mentioned in Egyptian mythology… // It was said it reigned over darkness and chaos // It was originally born from water and it was the original God of the Sun // But later it became the worst enemy of the one who received its rights of God of the Sun…!!
Aiolos: I see… darkness and chaos… and this Ichor linked to the original waters. I don’t know from whom is this blood coming from… // …But in any case, the Ichor trapped in this place seems to be coming from Tartarus
15
Aiolos: (If it’s the original God of the Sun, then… //…There’s no need to wait for its Ichor to dry or flow to the exterior, there’s only one option left) // Miko, could you tell me what’s the weak point of Apophis?
Miko: They say… // The worst enemy of Apophis is the current solar God, Ra, also called Atum // A power coming from the Sun is needed. That light could end Apophis, but… // …The light of the Sun can’t get to these underground ruins
Aiolos: The light… // …Of Aten…
16
Aiolos: (My Gold Cloth is represented by one of the ecliptic’s constellations // The 12 Gold Cloths lie over the Sun’s trajectory and receive its power)
Miko: Here it comes!!
Aiolia: Everything will go alright Miko / You can trust him // My big brother won’t lose for anything…
17
Aiolia: This man in whom I believe, the Sagittarius Gold Saint… // …Becomes invincible when it comes to protect someone
Aiolos: (A brief instant will suffice, Sagittarius Cloth // Feel the elevation of my Cosmo and grant me the light of the Sun // The light capable of piercing this ancient God is gathered in this arrow // Turn into gold fire)
18-19
Aiolos: (Shine light)

looooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Id (Oct 26, 2009)

TWF said:


> I'm going from Charcan's own script here.



Then you misread or misunderstood the material.


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2009)

Nope. Aiolos Hen is in complete concert with Pontus/Hyperion's statements from main manga.


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2009)

There's no mistranslation there. Apophis was from the unsealed Ichor and Cosmos of Hyperion, who was revived before Pontus's later revival of the other Titans. Which Apophis already recongized Pontus Dunamis as being kindred.


----------



## Id (Oct 26, 2009)

TWF said:


> There's no mistranslation there. Apophis was from the unsealed Ichor and Cosmos of Hyperion, who was revived before Pontus's later revival of the other Titans. Which Apophis already recongized Pontus Dunamis as being kindred.




After cross-referencing it, your right there is no mistranslation. 

Let me ask you this. How can Apofis be, a creation of Hyperion. When Pontus specifies Apofis is a God of a different order, and that Hyperion was sealed in Apofis?


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2009)

Apophis isn't Hyperion's reincarnation, its just a dark god that was born from leftover essence of Hyperion whom was sealed away inside of it.


----------



## Id (Oct 26, 2009)

TWF said:


> Apophis isn't Hyperion's reincarnation, its just a dark god that was born from leftover essence of Hyperion whom was sealed away inside of it.




I know that Apofis is not Hyperion reincarnation (no clue where you got that from). 

But the rest simply does not add up TWF. The manga does not state, Apofis being born from Hyperion essence.


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2009)

Hyperion's essence = leftover Cosmos and Dunamis.


----------



## Id (Oct 26, 2009)

TWF said:


> Hyperion's essence = leftover Cosmos and Dunamis.



At what point did Hyperion create Apofis. Before or after he was sealed in Apofis?


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2009)

He didn't create Apophis, it just became itself from his leftovers that remained unsealed or whatever after Titan war.


----------



## Id (Oct 26, 2009)

TWF said:


> He didn't create Apophis, it just became itself from his leftovers that remained unsealed or whatever after Titan war.



Naw braw you got it wrong. 

Apofis is a completely separate entity, known in to the Egyptians as a God. That much we do know. Sealing Hyperion essence in Apofis, did vary little to nothing. Other then bind Hyperion to the Tartarus of course.


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2009)

Apophis was created from a part or fragment of Hyperion's Cosmos and Dunamis, that's what the manga indicated and that's what I saw it as. Feel free to disagree.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice as always Nihilus especially the Leo one.


----------



## J (Oct 27, 2009)

Id said:


> conceding to my points



Took you long enough. Good game bro. Now that you have been defeated you can be a son of mine. Wear  on your back and run rampant across the seas to your heart's content...



Darth Nihilus said:


> Doho



Negged

Avatar looks good bro. Sig is too red perhaps? Thanks a lot though.

--------

Regarding the whole "Hyperion created Apophis" issue, you're both right...and wrong. No one created Apophis. Monsters were being resurrected all across the world. Like the Minotaur and Medusa. Apophis and other monsters were feeding off of Pontus' ichor. Which in turn allowed them to regenerate endlessly. So Apophis was just resurrecting by itself but using Pontus' blood as a source of power/energy. It had Hyperion's essence sealed into it but we never found this out in the gaiden.

You guys can trust me on this. If there's one thing that is clear after the last four pages or so is that when it comes to SS I am clearly bijuu level.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 27, 2009)

Not mein best, but certainly not mein worst.


----------



## Fang (Oct 27, 2009)

No I am Bijuu lvl.


----------



## J (Oct 27, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Not mein best, but certainly not mein worst.



"you must spread some reputation before giving it to Nihilus again" 
Imma neg Fang

It's not your fault bro. That's what the stock I gave you had. I made this



A bit more manly.



TWF said:


> No I am Bijuu lvl.



Then I'm supter top tier shichibooki then.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 27, 2009)

I can't see shit


----------



## Fang (Oct 27, 2009)

who says mein square


----------



## J (Oct 27, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I can't see shit



It's probably from last time. I negged TWF already. Where's Id at 



TWF said:


> who says mein square



Hardcore Germans.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 27, 2009)

You just did mein square


----------



## Fang (Oct 27, 2009)

I thought you hated Aiolia


----------



## Fang (Oct 27, 2009)

At least Nihilus isn't using the gay version of giogio


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 27, 2009)

Not really black enough as it is


----------



## J (Oct 27, 2009)

"No dongs allowed to use our smiley" policy.

Aiolia looks good there. Plus his last two fights are gold (great pun). I'd pick a Shura set if he had colorings from G.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 27, 2009)

Dohohoho



Starring Peter Ho


----------



## J (Oct 27, 2009)

Grimmboy made an avatar out of that already.

Oh and LC 155 is out in Spanish. Id is probably wacking off right now. "No way man, Virgo so strong he gonna take on TWO Gemini gold saints at once???" Asmita > Deuteros and Asperos! Canon! 

The Virgo wanking is ridiculous. At least G is consistent...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 27, 2009)

I just love Tenbu Whoring


----------



## J (Oct 27, 2009)

Damn straight. Fuck trees, smoke bitches...it's what I always say.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 27, 2009)

Deathmask takes most of the fandom though. But wrecking Ikki helping Shaka gain extra points.

Moar


----------



## J (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Fang (Oct 27, 2009)

Did you really call me the Shura to your Saga, J-kuuuuuuuun.


----------



## J (Oct 27, 2009)

You wanted to be Saga or something?

I don't fit in with any gold saint. There's not a single one that is a sadistic and narcissistic asshole no way.


----------



## Fang (Oct 27, 2009)

No I'm your Shura

as Fury-kun is the Cassios to Nihilus's Aiolia


----------



## J (Oct 27, 2009)

What about Id-sempai or Charchan-sensei???

Nihilus is Camus. He got owned by a frog.


----------



## Fang (Oct 27, 2009)

Charcan can be Shion of course, venerable and wise. In all seriousness Charcan provided me all the scripts except for 68 of G and Id gave me HQ raws of the first ten volumes.

Id is Aiolos-sama of course.


----------



## J (Oct 27, 2009)

Then I'm Hades. Except I'm not a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Doctor can be roshi Dohko

Grimmboy is Aiolia

Jugger is a lump of dirt


----------



## Id (Oct 28, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Where's Id at



Updating a topic, to prepare for Wednesday.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 28, 2009)

TWF said:


> Did you really call me the Shura to your Saga, J-kuuuuuuuun.





BigJ said:


> You wanted to be Saga or something?
> 
> I don't fit in with any gold saint. There's not a single one that is a sadistic and narcissistic asshole no way.





TWF said:


> No I'm your Shura
> 
> as Fury-kun is the Cassios to Nihilus's Aiolia





BigJ said:


> What about Id-sempai or Charchan-sensei???
> 
> Nihilus is Camus. He got owned by a frog.





TWF said:


> Charcan can be Shion of course, venerable and wise. In all seriousness Charcan provided me all the scripts except for 68 of G and Id gave me HQ raws of the first ten volumes.
> 
> Id is Aiolos-sama of course.





BigJ said:


> Then I'm Hades. Except I'm not a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> Doctor can be roshi Dohko
> 
> ...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## J (Oct 28, 2009)

Me das miedo.


----------



## Id (Oct 28, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Me das miedo.



Del susto te  cagas parado.


----------



## J (Oct 28, 2009)

Sure sure let's pretend you didn't get owned by my last sentence.

So what' going on dude? Who do you think is hawter, Shaina or Shunrei???


----------



## Id (Oct 28, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Sure sure let's pretend you didn't get owned by my last sentence.



You post fanfics on the forum as well? That is just wonderful.


----------



## Fang (Oct 28, 2009)

Roshi is so cool he gets to be the exception to two major inconsistencies between Shion, Dohko and the theory of Gold Cloth amping.


----------



## J (Oct 28, 2009)

Tenias que ser Mexicano..................

In all seriousness, you up to date with LC? Shit is gradually getting more and more stupid.


----------



## Fang (Oct 28, 2009)

I've read up to 143.

Dawww Dohko kun is back.


----------



## Id (Oct 28, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Tenias que ser Mexicano..................
> 
> In all seriousness, you up to date with LC? Shit is gradually getting more and more stupid.



It means vary little coming from a Gayego.

But to answer your question, no. I am not up to date with LC. I didn't bother to pick up reading Lost Canvas or Next Dimension.


----------



## J (Oct 28, 2009)

TWF said:


> Roshi is so cool he gets to be the exception to two major inconsistencies between Shion, Dohko and the theory of Gold Cloth amping.



That's the irony. The ones doing the wanking is them not us. Well not me at least.



TWF said:


> I've read up to 143.
> 
> Dawww Dohko kun is back.



Did they do the Athena's Exclamation yet? lol what a shit.



Id said:


> It means vary little coming from a Gayego.
> 
> But to answer your question, no. I am not up to date with LC. I didn't bother to pick up reading Lost Canvas or Next Dimension.



I'm a paisa you dong. Spaniards can suck my pene.

LC has a decent story and fleshes out every single character. The fights are kinda bad, mainly the ending to them. ND is garbage.


----------



## Id (Oct 28, 2009)

BigJ said:


> I'm a paisa you dong. Spaniards can suck my pene.
> 
> LC has a decent story and fleshes out every single character. The fights are kinda bad, mainly the ending to them. ND is garbage.



Happy to know your a beaner. But yeah both LC & LC are trash, ND being the greater garbage of the two.


----------



## J (Oct 28, 2009)

lol "beaner". The last time I ate beans was like what, two maybe three hours ago.

I wouldn't call LC garbage. It's a good shonen. Better story than most modern shit like Narito and Baleach. The fights are not up to par with any shonen though.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 28, 2009)

> Who do you think is hawter, Shaina or Shunrei???



Shaina offcourse.


----------



## J (Oct 30, 2009)

So I don't feel like reviving that other thread so I'm gonna respond here.



BigJ said:


> I guess you didn't pick it up but my point in that Saga vs Shion thread was referencing Dohko's durability not his power. You can't realistically believe that a roshi cloth-less Dohko would be more durable than a gold-clothed saint, much less top tiers like Saga. Sure it hurt like a bitch but Shion's attack was ass. He ain't doing shit to Saga, not on the level of what a GE would do to anyone.
> 
> There's no inconsistency there, bro. Roshi Dohko was "matching" Shion's cosmos output during that entire fight. Of course Shion wasn't going all-out but he had trouble taking him down (this was before he launched the SR btw). So roshi Dohko had probably a lower cosmos than when he was young but not THAT low. Probably mid to borderline high tier level of cosmos. But how can they match forces later on you say? Well keep in mind that at that point Dohko had recovered his regular body and was wearing his gold cloth. Put 2 and 2 together and you see that everything makes perfect sense.
> 
> And Shion DID want to finish off Dohko after landing the SR but Shiryuu intervened. So there ya go.





Id said:


> And Dohko was matching Shion's output through out the match?
> 
> Gee if memory serves me right, an actual deadlock did not occur until Dohko rejuvenated himself and wore his Libra Cloth.



Gee if memory serves me right you're also the guy who said that Seiya gathering the cosmos of bronze saints and launching it at Saga never happened and that Aiolos knocked Saga into a wall and that G Aiolia already had the 7th sense all along and that... 



Tranquil Fury said:


> Exactly, it was obvious in the final battle when both of them went all out and drawed.



lol "drawed".



> Roshi Dohko is'nt surviving an attack that equal's his younger self's strongest.



What the fuck are you even saying here. This makes no sense. Word it better?



> And Shion was about to finish him but he was obviously not using his full and true power.



He didn't need to use his full power to finish him off since roshi Dohko was lying on the floor eating concrete. He DID put all his power into that stardust revolution though, or at least most of it. Shiryuu said how there was a strong cosmos emanating from Shion just before he launched it. In the scans you can clearly see Shion "charging up".



> Roshi Dohko was still stronger than Shiryu and yes his cosmo went down drastically as Shion notes himself. That's why Shion comments on Roshi being a shadow of his former self in strength.



He never said that. All he said was that Dohko's power was not the same as that from the old days. Kind of a "well no shit" moment but you get the point.

Either way, *based on your logic*, Shion said how Dohko's strongest attack would've knocked him out. And that's 243 years ago Dohko. Then you have Milo saying how the GE would've one-shot him. Therefore, Saga > Shion and Saga > Dohko by proxy. Canon fact. GG.


----------



## Fang (Oct 30, 2009)

Mihawk I mean Shion is the strongest.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 30, 2009)

I love it how when the SagaxShaka shitstorm ends in this thread, Shiori wants to make it surface again with her latest stuff in Lost Canvas.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 31, 2009)

Wonder if ND will go with the whole Evil Twin Syndrome for the Gemini Saints as well?


----------



## J (Nov 3, 2009)

You have the worst sigs ever Fury-kun...


*Spoiler*: _some goodo arto_


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 3, 2009)

Query: How much of the anime has been subbed in English?


----------



## J (Nov 3, 2009)

All of it I believe. Subpar quality subs though. I heard they have the links at the trading post or something like that.


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 3, 2009)

Thankee. I just finished the original Saint Seiya and was wondering what I should read now?


----------



## J (Nov 3, 2009)

The Lost Canvas is a good story. Nearly all of it is in English too so that's a plus. Episode G has the best art and fights but only like 15 chapters of it are available in English. LC isn't canon while G is still in limbo. I'd read both, get the whole Sainto Say-ah experience.


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 3, 2009)

How bout Next Dimension?


----------



## J (Nov 3, 2009)

Bahahahahaha, shit's so terrible I forgot it existed. But yeah, ND is canon and everything. Not available in English though, which reminds me that I still gotta get that shit translated


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 3, 2009)

BigJ said:


> You have the worst sigs ever Fury-kun...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _some goodo arto_



I like my sigs  but  at the one with Camus.


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2009)

Athena x Seiya


----------



## Mnemosyne (Nov 4, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Bahahahahaha, shit's so terrible I forgot it existed. But yeah, ND is canon and everything. Not available in English though, *which reminds me that I still gotta get that shit translated *





yep!


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Nov 4, 2009)

I've read ND in spanish. Totally sucks. I'm more hooked by LC than ND. Kurumada is always recreating the same fucking plot. At least in LC an G he's not thjat involved with the plot, if not, it would be the same crap. 

fucked up little saints screaming... "Atheeeena" while waiting for backup from badass dudes like Ikki and Kanon.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 4, 2009)

LC is basically copying the original story. What?


----------



## Fang (Nov 4, 2009)

Shaka x Ashimita whose more kawaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## J (Nov 4, 2009)

Does Assmita get prep?!

Hey, check this out: 


I made it myself. Marco soloes SS verse with Phoenix cloth and Ikki's jobber aura. True story.


----------



## Fang (Nov 4, 2009)

But Marco is so bad-ass vs Ikki

URR U CAN NOT STAND AGAINST THE WINGS OF A PHOENIX


----------



## J (Nov 4, 2009)

So are you gonna read ND Fangy-san? 

That way you can gather more "feats" for your "debates" at the OBD.


----------



## Fang (Nov 4, 2009)

In this chapter Shaka from the 18th Century can talk through SPACE TIEM


----------



## J (Nov 4, 2009)

I hate you guys so much 

Where'd Id go? Some one bait 'im into another "debate" lol.


----------



## Fang (Nov 4, 2009)

Id is doing comics stuff I guess


----------



## J (Nov 4, 2009)

lol what a douche.

He never did answer my Saga vs Silver Surfer question


----------



## Fang (Nov 4, 2009)

Saga is obviously Skyfather level


----------



## J (Nov 4, 2009)

But can he bullet-time???


----------



## Fang (Nov 4, 2009)

he makes cosmo illusions

of course he can you fool


----------



## J (Nov 4, 2009)

I thought Saga was herald level shichibooki???

Seriously though, how is a guy who is barely faster than light supposed to hit a cloth-less homo surfer that moves so much more faster?


----------



## Fang (Nov 4, 2009)

Trillions of galaxies and quesars dude thats a legitimate speed feat

And the Silver Surfer is only

Silver Saint level


----------



## Mnemosyne (Nov 5, 2009)

spam spam spam!!
thanks for the link though 

I guess you don't have to translate for me anymore...BIGJ


----------



## Id (Nov 5, 2009)

Ashmita broke Aspros Genrōmaōken over Defteros.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 5, 2009)

What?    beautiful.


----------



## J (Nov 5, 2009)

> Dear BigJ,
> 
> You have received an infraction at Naruto Forums.
> 
> ...






Also you're wrong. Again.


----------



## Id (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## Mnemosyne (Nov 5, 2009)

spam spam spam


----------



## J (Nov 5, 2009)

TWF said:


> Trillions of galaxies and quesars dude thats a legitimate speed feat
> 
> And the Silver Surfer is only
> 
> Silver Saint level



lol

Do you even know how fast they'd be if that were true? Those cloths "covered" "billions of stars and trillions of black holes" in seconds. I can't even fathom such a speed and I do calculus for fun, true story. Point is, they'd be like 3x10^542623 the speed of light.



Id said:


> Ashmita broke Aspros Genrōmaōken over Defteros.



No.



Tranquil Fury said:


> What? beautiful.



Fury-kun betting on the losing horse. Like always 



Mnemosyne said:


> spam spam spam


----------



## Cyn (Nov 6, 2009)

Aah, I must have misunderstood your message, then. That's good news!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 6, 2009)

Whose that in your avi cyn?


----------



## Cyn (Nov 6, 2009)

It's Gaia, the big bad wolf... oops, wrong story.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 6, 2009)

Would'nt Cronus fit that more? He did eat his children and need to be tricked with a stone so that Zeus could free his siblings.


----------



## Cyn (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't know how much you've read and I don't want to spoil you, but it has to do with the most recent chapters. (Though Cronos could totally play the part too...!)


----------



## Fang (Nov 6, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Would'nt Cronus fit that more? He did eat his children and need to be tricked with a stone so that Zeus could free his siblings.



He does no such thing in the manga and there's like fifteen different Greek myths about how the Titans vs Olympians went down. Gaia is the one eating her offspring in Episode G.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Nov 6, 2009)

can't you guys talk a little more about ND?


----------



## Cyn (Nov 6, 2009)

Do you like ND, Mnemosyne?


----------



## Jugger (Nov 6, 2009)

this team starter to scanning orginal saint seiya here

it must be my luck with these kind of thing i just did read lost canvas and now they are already starting to do orginal saint seiya i hope they get it done fast.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Nov 6, 2009)

Cyn said:


> Do you like ND, Mnemosyne?



No why? 

Just kidding! I like ND a lot and since I read it yesterday even more 
I like it far more than Episode G (interesting nevertheless but the art is...weird ) and LC (art is nice but no Seiya )
I can't wait to read the next chapters of the only true sequel/prequel to my favorite manga/anime 

and you?


----------



## Fang (Nov 6, 2009)

Next Dimension is garbage.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Nov 6, 2009)

TWF said:


> Next Dimension is garbage.



be nice now or no pudding for you!


----------



## POSERMOBILE (Nov 6, 2009)

Should I read Episode G or Next Dimension first?

I'm pretty much unfamiliar with Saint Seiya and its timeline so thanks to anyone who can help


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Nov 6, 2009)

Come on... ND is a cheap rehash of the original plot. That and Idon't like Kurumada's art that much.


----------



## Cyn (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah, the saints do appear to have been lobotomised more often than not, but come on... after Saint Seiya, you should know what to expect.

POSER, those two series are fairly unrelated. If you've read the classic manga, I'd recommend starting with ND, simply because it's shorter, but don't read it unless you've at least seen/read the Hades arc. Episode G currently has 17 volumes published and has the advantage that you don't really have to know the classic manga to understand it.


----------



## POSERMOBILE (Nov 6, 2009)

Looks like Episode G it will be then since I never read/watched the original series.

Thanks Cyn


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 6, 2009)

Anyone have links to raw episodes of Saint Seiya?


----------



## Id (Nov 6, 2009)

Mongoloid Gnome said:


> Come on... ND is a cheap rehash of the original plot. That and Idon't like Kurumada's art that much.



You know what?s messed up. Next Dimension art de-evolved from the Hades Chapter. Hades Chapter?s art was a major improvement from the previous saga?s.


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 6, 2009)

Well, Cyn, plan to get the original done eventually? I'd love to read the Hades arc in a good format!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 7, 2009)

You can read the Hades arc translated by becoming a member in the trading post assuming you have'nt read it.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 7, 2009)

Must be tiresome, how far are you in episode G with regards to scantalating it?


----------



## Cyn (Nov 7, 2009)

It definitely is, but I also have fun with it. I love this series.

I'm currently working on chapter 8, which is the end of Hyperion's first fight.
Yeah... this is never going to end...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 7, 2009)

User CP then group membership.


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2009)

Cool art bro.


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2009)

Hugging little Aiolia with Uncle Coeus.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 8, 2009)

TWF said:


> Hugging little Aiolia with Uncle Coeus.



 Still, looks kind of heart warming in a way.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Nov 8, 2009)

still don't like the art at all...


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2009)

Still better than Kuramada's


----------



## J (Nov 8, 2009)

So whose art do you guys think is better? Based on character design, settings, and overall fluidity?


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2009)

Okada :mexigiogio


----------



## J (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah, I'd give it to him overall based on the fluidity of the fights, attention to detail, and backgrounds.

But I like LC's character designs better than the others. They're just the right amount of gay.


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2009)

Moria avatar


----------



## J (Nov 8, 2009)

Moar liek Failoria XD XD XD 

Why's there a catman in your sig?

Also,  is used to express that feeling you have when you force a smile. Like smile and nod kinda thing. Talking between your teeth. Point is, you're using it wrong


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2009)

I created it you sonvabitch you can't tell me how to use it

and that's Killer Queen and Yoshikage Kira from Part IV of JJBA with Hayato's hot mom.


----------



## J (Nov 8, 2009)

I created the . You were merely a pawn. 

More like GAYGAYBA XD

Check out my reply in that Shaka vs Saga thread. Making fun of idiots since Aug 09...


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2009)

No you didn't I created the art.

Your just the merchant. 

Careful now you may get a infraction.


----------



## J (Nov 8, 2009)

I took your half-assed design and turned it into something beautiful.

You're the merchant since you're middle easternese

I don't give a shit. I will not be silenced!!!


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2009)

No your a hispanic so your wrong you can't even read



how dare you insult my art


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## J (Nov 8, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]USWVmE-G2pc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2009)

I love that video


----------



## J (Nov 8, 2009)

You would you communist.

Nobody wants to talk about SS in this thread anymore. Imma go to the OP section and argue with PoP...


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2009)

Go talk about how Rayleigh is stronger then Midong


----------



## J (Nov 8, 2009)

How fast do you think I'll get banned if I bring my casual "I'm better than you coupled with an insult" form of debate with me to that pussy section?


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2009)

10 months minimum


----------



## J (Nov 8, 2009)

I said "how fast" not "how long"


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2009)

That is how fast


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 9, 2009)

I learn something new everyday.


----------



## Id (Nov 9, 2009)

The only dedicated Editor that was “The Emperor”. Comic Book Guy, and Madea etc…they where editors, to proof read the scripts. Make sure it made sense, Episode G is a pain to translate with all their poetic phrases. 


But have no fears, I think “The Emperor”, can hook us up with more cleaners that work the gfx magic.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, Aspros ended up being a douche, getting owned by his brother and trolled by Sage.

No wonder he's with Hades.

Gotta love the plot hole in the very first chapter where the Gold Saints are introduced in the Sanctuary when a non-tanned Gemini Saint is with everyone else when Deuteros has been in Kanon island in self exile for years.


----------



## J (Nov 9, 2009)

lol Asperos got one-shotted by Deuteros' bare hand hahahahaahahahahaahaha
hahahahahaahahahaha
hahahaha
ha

Lost Canvass fails to deliver yet again!!!


----------



## J (Nov 9, 2009)

So then I told them: that's not Gecko Moria! That's my wife!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 10, 2009)

_Before dying Aspros uses the Gen Maken on himself ordering him to come back after he dies.
Sage tells some stuff like Sys didn't want to be pope so he laid a trap for Aspros to see if he would try to kill Sage and had he not tried Sage would have made Aspros pope. Deuteros goes living on Kanon island to become stronger for the day Aspros comes back.

Back in the present, Deuteros resisted the Gen Maken. He brings them on Kanon island using Another Dimension and launches a lava based technique on Aspros_

None of this makes sense like Another Dimension being used that way or the GM being used on the user like that but it's cool. As a fan of the Gemini Saints Saga and Kanon I approve of this fight! Aspros vs Deutros hell yeah!.


----------



## Id (Nov 10, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I is lieking dis



PMing Cyn, about this. If I can get the Emperor, to join. We can divided the work, between two groups.

Id & TE
Cyn & Nihilus


----------



## Fang (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 10, 2009)

Id said:


> PMing Cyn, about this. If I can get the Emperor, to join. We can divided the work, between two groups.
> 
> Id & TE
> Cyn & Nihilus



My cosmo is burning brightly ever more.


----------



## J (Nov 10, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Gotta love the plot hole in the very first chapter where the Gold Saints are introduced in the Sanctuary when a non-tanned Gemini Saint is with everyone else when Deuteros has been in Kanon island in self exile for years.



That was Asperos. There is not plot hole. When we first met them it was over 2 years ago, just at the time Tenma went with Dohko to become a saint. So Asperos' "rebellion" happened around that time as it also conveniently happened about 2 years ago.

Come on guys, this isn't hard.

------

Also:



I take it that's supposed to be "MARS Eruption Crust" maybe?
Can you say "one-shot"?


----------



## Fang (Nov 10, 2009)

Is Hades still gay


----------



## J (Nov 10, 2009)

He can't be Hades and not be gay. It's logically impossible.

Still, Deuteros is a beast. Good enough to kill himself battling Rhadamanthys.


----------



## Fang (Nov 10, 2009)

Rhadadonginyourmouths


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll just leave this here


----------



## Fang (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll poz someone to find good Aiacos (LC or SS) fanarts

except TF kun


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 10, 2009)

WYVARN BIG DONG RADAMANTEIS


----------



## Fang (Nov 10, 2009)

Ur doing it wrong

*negged*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 10, 2009)

Dropped this


----------



## J (Nov 10, 2009)

Nihilus the Dong Celestial Star


----------



## Id (Nov 10, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> My cosmo is burning brightly ever more.



Now if he could just log on MSN.


----------



## Fang (Nov 11, 2009)

Ikki the sticky


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 11, 2009)

Don't want your rep Fang but I do hope this is what you're looking for


----------



## Fang (Nov 11, 2009)

Everyone wants me for who I am

I am sexy


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 11, 2009)

BigJ said:


> That was Asperos. There is not plot hole. When we first met them it was over 2 years ago, just at the time Tenma went with Dohko to become a saint. So Asperos' "rebellion" happened around that time as it also conveniently happened about 2 years ago.




FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-You're right.

I gotta re-read this again so i don't fuck up on the storyline again. Still, rip off from the original or not, i liked how Shiori handled the backstory. 

Why do you think that Asperos used his Specter Emperor Fist on himself?  He decided on the spot that he would take the Pope's position after his death so that implies that already made the decision of siding with Hades at that point and his eyes are now red, which is one of the side effects of the attack. 

Did he made himself forget that the Sage actually intended him to succeed him as Pope? Or did he made himself a killing machine without remorse?



> I take it that's supposed to be "MARS Eruption Crust" maybe?



Mauros means "black" in greek so it's pretty much straight forward with the name.

That was actually the only part of this chapter i didn't liked, the best Deuteros manages is poping a fucking volcano out of his ass? Kinda out of place for a Gold Saint that can brainwash people, bend dimensions to his will and explode stars.


----------



## Fang (Nov 11, 2009)

LC is better the ND


----------



## J (Nov 11, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why do you think that Asperos used his Specter Emperor Fist on himself?  He decided on the spot that he would take the Pope's position after his death so that implies that already made the decision of siding with Hades at that point and his eyes are now red, which is one of the side effects of the attack.
> Did he made himself forget that the Sage actually intended him to succeed him as Pope? Or did he made himself a killing machine without remorse?



I think you're right on. He might have wanted to come back stronger too or in a deep sense of bloodlust anyway. Just like how Shura was in G. I don't remember The Demon Fist to be able to erase memories and stuff, which is odd since its weaker counterpart can. Kurumada god of manga.

I wouldn't be surprised if he turns into a good guy at the end of the fight. Much like the original but backwards. Genius! Keep in mind that Asperos wasn't always evil and maybe The Fist is a way to kinda "concentrate" all his evilness into one spot so that Deuteros can beat it out of him with a punch. "There's nothing a comos-filled punch can't do". There's still 7 incredibly strong specters out there and not enough saints and considering Shiori's lust for making things even more stupid than the original (lol Athena's Exclamation and ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) twin gods) this seems like a possibility.



> Mauros means "black" in greek so it's pretty much straight forward with the name.



I thought black was "males" or "malos"? Either way it's racist...jk.



> That was actually the only part of this chapter i didn't liked, the best Deuteros manages is poping a fucking volcano out of his ass? Kinda out of place for a Gold Saint that can brainwash people, bend dimensions to his will and explode stars.



Nah it makes perfect sense. Did you see Deuteros stopping GE with one hand? Fanboys would go like "he so strung he stop it with 1 hand lol". But in reality this has to do with the whole "attacks only work once, I've seen it before it won't work again" bs from the original. So the only way  to defeat Asperos is to hit him with something completely new yet strong as hell.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 11, 2009)

The training Deutros gave Seiya has been used in mutliple ways in LC:

-Stopping an erupting Volcano
-Walking on Lava
-Absorbing Hades's attack
-And now this

Pretty cool.


----------



## Id (Nov 11, 2009)

I have come to realize that Ikki has many “Mexican” attributes.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 11, 2009)

Let's call him Yafai from now on. Or as Hyoga calls Milo, you boob.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 11, 2009)

Id said:


> I have come to realize that Ikki has many ?Mexican? attributes.



Strange, i've never seen Ikki stealing any wallets in the series.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 11, 2009)

at those subs. Should really see those subs one day for the lulz.


----------



## Cyn (Nov 11, 2009)

I need to see those subs some day too. After I've stocked up on tranquilizers so I don't die of hysteria. X)

Guys, how long do you think until LC is over? What's the current status of the goldie countdown?


----------



## Id (Nov 11, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Strange, i've never seen Ikki stealing any wallets in the series.



He then buys tongue tacos with your ?borrowed? money.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 11, 2009)

Yafai you boob !


----------



## Id (Nov 11, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Yafai you boob !



Shaka come to happy land with me!


----------



## Fang (Nov 11, 2009)

Small potatoes these posters are.


----------



## Sin (Nov 11, 2009)

TWF said:


> LC is better the ND


G is better than both :ho


----------



## J (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey Id, watch this you homo: Watch Togashi get eaten

Hilarious shit.


----------



## Id (Nov 11, 2009)

BigJ said:


> Hey Id, watch this you homo: Watch Togashi get eaten
> 
> Hilarious shit.



I have seen these already BigJoto.

Chingo killed it. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fQUzSP5r9I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 11, 2009)

Dancing Wheel !


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 12, 2009)

BigJ said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he turns into a good guy at the end of the fight. Much like the original but backwards. Genius! Keep in mind that Asperos wasn't always evil and maybe The Fist is a way to kinda "concentrate" all his evilness into one spot so that Deuteros can beat it out of him with a punch. "There's nothing a comos-filled punch can't do". There's still 7 incredibly strong specters out there and not enough saints and considering Shiori's lust for making things even more stupid than the original (lol Athena's Exclamation and ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) twin gods) this seems like a possibility.



Well, even if he is evil to the core (lolno) there's definitely be some brotherly bonding by the end of the fight and Deuteros is still going to fight some Specters after this.

Anyway Shiori will find a way to balance things out, maybe pop out more new(bad) Specters out of nowhere.



> I thought black was "males" or "malos"? Either way it's racist...jk.



Krishna > Lost Canvas.



BigJ said:


> Nah it makes perfect sense. Did you see Deuteros stopping GE with one hand? Fanboys would go like "he so strung he stop it with 1 hand lol". But in reality this has to do with the whole "attacks only work once, I've seen it before it won't work again" bs from the original. So the only way  to defeat Asperos is to hit him with something completely new yet strong as hell.



Well, that concept only really works when it's convenient to the protagonists, if not the Sanctuary arc would end up being a pissing contest between ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) yelling "THAT ATTACK DOESN'T WORK ANYMORE" over and over.

But you do have a point although if Asperos was defeated just by that, that'll be pretty shitty as a fight.



> Guys, how long do you think until LC is over? What's the current status of the goldie countdown?



If Shiori doesn't make Hades do another "Let me just go to another castle filled with guardians protecting me", It should be reaching it's final arcs now. There's not much important specters left and there's Deuteros, Shion, Dohko and Regulus left as far as Gold Saint go.


----------



## J (Nov 12, 2009)

Id said:


> I have seen these already BigJoto.
> 
> Chingo killed it.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fQUzSP5r9I[/YOUTUBE]



I guess "Id" really is short for "Idiot" XD

That video was all over the place, couldn't even tell who was talking at times. I laughed at the 35 kg of hair and bluetooth though.

--------

So anyway, there's still 7 powerful specters out there and we have Leo, Shion, Dohko, and Deuteros on the good guys' side. 

One of those guardian specters is Yazurihahahahaha's brother so that's Shion's camote right there. I'd guess that Kagaho is also one of these specters so that takes care of Dohko. Whoever doesn't see Deuteros killing himself along with Radman should just stop reading this cuz you're not getting it. Leo is gonna have his fight and so will Tenma. I'm guessing the other two specters should be taken out by Assmita and Aiacos? Seriously, if you don't see Assmita coming back to fight then you're an idiot.


----------



## Cyn (Nov 16, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If Shiori doesn't make Hades do another "Let me just go to another castle filled with guardians protecting me", It should be reaching it's final arcs now. There's not much important specters left and there's Deuteros, Shion, Dohko and Regulus left as far as Gold Saint go.


Nice! I'm waiting until it's over to really pick up LC.
So Regulus will likely be the last to die... Interesting.

Hey Id, do you have any news?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 16, 2009)

Well I'm on LC 148.


----------



## J (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm just gonna leave this here:



I just realized something: this fight does not suck like the others that we've seen so far. There's no "I'll poke my eyes to get the 8th sense" or "my heart burns with a fiery passion that consumes my soul" bs.

Although Asperos dodging the Mauros Eruption Crust or whatever was rather odd. He DID say that it was "incomplete" though. Ooooooooh epic fore shadow iiiiiing !! XD


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 22, 2009)

So the battle just ended and i gotta say, it was fucking awesome, first time i said this about Lost Canvas.

The twist was pretty damn obvious but i managed to miss it by a long shot.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 22, 2009)

Could you spoil some details?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 22, 2009)

LC images for the latest fight and thank you Cyn. Time for Aspros to become the new Gemini Saint and then suicide against Radhamanthys like Kanon in Hades?


----------



## Fang (Nov 22, 2009)

Where is Cassios


----------



## Cyn (Nov 22, 2009)

J said:


> lol you actually like ND? I especially liked chapter 19: the shonen equivalent of Hamlet


Nope, but it does have the bonus that Seiya's not around.

Uncle murdering father Hamlet? Lol, I don't really see the connection, although it wouldn't hurt Kurumada to take some pointers from Shakespeare on how to tell a story.


----------



## Id (Nov 23, 2009)

Speaking of Id's Tenbu Horin vs TWF GER.​


----------



## J (Nov 23, 2009)

Cyn said:


> Nope, but it does have the bonus that Seiya's not around.
> 
> Uncle murdering father Hamlet? Lol, I don't really see the connection, although it wouldn't hurt Kurumada to take some pointers from Shakespeare on how to tell a story.



Seiya wasn't THAT bad. It became obvious midway through the Sanctuary arc that not even Kurumada liked Seiya as the main hero anymore, and Ikki began to take a more important role. Seriously, towards the end, Ikki pretty much became the most important saint in the manga. Plus he had the most consistent jobber aura in shonen history.

I was joking lol. It's just that many see Hamlet as the greatest thing ever written. 



Id said:


> Speaking of Id's Tenbu Horin vs TWF GER.



Hey Id, tell me again what it's like to know that what your camote calls his "most powerful move" can be replicated by Saga's index finger.


----------



## Id (Nov 23, 2009)

J said:


> Hey Id, tell me again what it's like to know that what your camote calls his "most powerful move" can be replicated by Saga's index finger.


Better yet, I will show you an example!


​


----------



## J (Nov 23, 2009)

That's some godawful photoshopping.

lol why's Fangy sealed? What has the world come to!!!!


----------



## Id (Nov 23, 2009)

J said:


> That's some godawful photoshopping.
> 
> lol why's Fangy sealed? What has the world come to!!!!



Quick MS paint!pek


----------



## Fang (Nov 23, 2009)

" preemptive  negging "


----------



## Id (Nov 23, 2009)

TWF said:


> " preemptive  negging "




hey Fangy what is............................

I will just take a screencap.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 23, 2009)

When Saga's finger can attack multiple opponents across a distance and cherry pick which of the 6 senses it wants to remove then it is a fair comparison.


----------



## J (Nov 23, 2009)

When someone cares about what you have to say T Fury THEN it will be a fair comparison. 

I kid I kid. You're my nakama Fury-kun...


----------



## Cyn (Nov 23, 2009)

J said:


> Seiya wasn't THAT bad. It became obvious midway through the Sanctuary arc that not even Kurumada liked Seiya as the main hero anymore, and Ikki began to take a more important role. Seriously, towards the end, Ikki pretty much became the most important saint in the manga. Plus he had the most consistent jobber aura in shonen history.


Oh, Ikki's the father of all bad-assery... and true, he's probably the best among the bronzies but it's not enough for me to like him. Actually, I don't like any of the main characters. After the first 20 or so anime episodes (the first thing I watched), I was rooting for the bad guys to win.


----------



## Id (Nov 23, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> When Saga's finger can remove senses from mutliple opponents from a distance and choose which senses to remove it will be a fair comparison.



Your doing it wrong T. Fury. The proper response is;
When will TWF’s GER or J’s SaGAY be able to do damn thing about,"Fangy’s" rep seal.


----------



## J (Nov 23, 2009)

Cyn said:


> Oh, Ikki's the father of all bad-assery... and true, he's probably the best among the bronzies but it's not enough for me to like him. Actually, I don't like any of the main characters. After the first 20 or so anime episodes (the first thing I watched), I was rooting for the bad guys to win.





That cartoon is awesome.

How can you watch/read something without liking the main characters though? It's like reading Narito for Sakura or something. And Ikki is not badass, it's just that his plot-shield is eternal.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll just list my fav characters in all the three Seiya's. 
Inb4JaladorgoesnoonecarewhatyouthinkT-fury.

Original manga:
Mains: Seiya and Shiryu
Gold Saints: Gemini Saints and Sagittarius Saint
Gods: Athena and Thanatos
Silver Saint: Marin
Judge:Radhamanthys

LC:
Main: Tenma(Needs more screentime)
Judge: Radha and Aiacos
Gods: Thanatos
GS: Gemini Saints, Cancer Saint, Taurus, Pisces and Hakurei
Silver: Yuzihara or however you spell her name

Episode G:
GS: Leo and Camus for now
Gods: Hyperion

I'm only upto chapter 8.


----------



## J (Nov 24, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Inb4JaladorgoesnoonecarewhatyouthinkT-fury.



It's true though. lol and now you're quoting Id-sama's failed attempt to be clever. 

Hyperion is the manliest.


----------



## Cyn (Nov 24, 2009)

J said:


> It's like reading Narito for Sakura or something.


I read Naruto for Minato and the older generation, lol.



Tranquil Fury said:


> Original manga:
> Gold Saints: Sagittarius Saint


The eternally forgotten. It would have been so cool if he'd come back with the other dead gold saints in the Hades arc... Even when he was "alive" in Hades, he was barely there.


----------



## Id (Nov 24, 2009)

at Jalador’s false sense of superiority, like the fake Mexican that he is. 



Cyn said:


> The eternally forgotten. It would have been so cool if he'd come back with the other dead gold saints in the Hades arc... Even when he was "alive" in Hades, he was barely there.


True, we know less about Aiolos then just about every other Gold Saint.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 24, 2009)

> And Ikki is not badass, it's just that his plot-shield is eternal.



The guy was killed some 8 or 9 times in the series and always comes back in a blaze of fire. Being the Pheonix guy is pretty awesome.




> True, we know less about Aiolos then just about every other Gold Saint.



The idea behind Aiolos is that he's a paradigm of righteousness. He symbolizes how a Gold Saint truly should act, completely altruistic and devoted to Athena without resorting to any remotely questionable method. 

He's literally the messiah of the series, appearing only to pave the way for the main protagonists to end the main threat. He does shit that no other guy in the series can.

Even more so in G where he defeats Gods that kicked the ass of Zeus himself just because Typhon murdered a shit load of people because of a personal grudge. He was wrong so Aiolos used the cosmo of everyone that killed and won because he was right. Simple as that.

Shiori tried to emulate him with Sisyphus in Lost Canvas but dramatized it so much that it ended up being totally ridiculous. (I´m going to blind myself because *it's right* and open this door with a big bang! because *it's right*. Fuck efficiency and suicide is awesome!)


----------



## Id (Nov 24, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The guy was killed some 8 or 9 times in the series and always comes back in a blaze of fire. Being the Pheonix guy is pretty awesome.



Right you are, Ikky is defiantly the most badass of the series. 


Deathbringerpt said:


> The idea behind Aiolos is that he's a paradigm of righteousness. He symbolizes how a Gold Saint truly should act, completely altruistic and devoted to Athena without resorting to any remotely questionable method.
> 
> He's literally the messiah of the series, appearing only to pave the way for the main protagonists to end the main threat. He does shit that no other guy in the series can.
> 
> ...



Aiolos devotion to Athena, transcends death. Even with out gaining the 8th sense. Hell he was the only dead Gold, that did not partake the Dark Gold?s ploy. 

Had he survived, the series would be called ?Saint Aiolos and the Zodiac Knights?.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2009)

Sissypus is also jobbed Aiacos.


----------



## Id (Nov 24, 2009)

Official Lalaport Report


----------



## Cyn (Nov 24, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The idea behind Aiolos is that he's a paradigm of righteousness. He symbolizes how a Gold Saint truly should act, completely altruistic and devoted to Athena without resorting to any remotely questionable method.
> 
> He's literally the messiah of the series, appearing only to pave the way for the main protagonists to end the main threat. He does shit that no other guy in the series can.
> 
> Even more so in G where he defeats Gods that kicked the ass of Zeus himself just because Typhon murdered a shit load of people because of a personal grudge. He was wrong so Aiolos used the cosmo of everyone that killed and won because he was right. Simple as that.


Absolutely.

But, at the same time, there's so much perfection that it's hard to relate to him. He hardly seems human. More, in real life, those people who "do no wrong" and whom everyone points to and goes "you should be like him/her" are usually the ones no one can stand because of their incredibly high standards. I really liked seeing the human side of Aiolos in G. It was a part of him that was missing and made him a lot more _likeable_.

I wonder what the Sagittarius saint will be like in Next Dimension...
*prays that there will actually be one*


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 24, 2009)

Nowhere near as cool as the original?


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2009)

Maybe he won't be one-dimensional, but this is Kuramada so I doubt it.


----------



## Cyn (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll be happy if he's not a ghost!saint again.


----------



## Id (Nov 24, 2009)

Cyn said:


> I'll be happy if he's not a ghost!saint again.



Well Kurumada could do a flashback or a gaiden. Similar to the first few ND chapters.


----------



## J (Nov 24, 2009)

Cyn said:


> I read Naruto for Minato and the older generation, lol.



The fact that you read Naruto is lol-worthy enough 

Tobi is the manliest.



Id said:


> at Jalador?s false sense of superiority, like the fake Mexican that he is.



Bahahahahahaha. So when are you planning to hit me with something you didn't steal from me? I mean, I was the one who called you a fake mexican and a migger. Now you're trying to pass that as your own. You're a dong. And you're dumb. You're a dumbdong.



Deathbringerpt said:


> The guy was killed some 8 or 9 times in the series and always comes back in a blaze of fire. Being the Pheonix guy is pretty awesome.



When did he actually die? I don't remember him dying. Ever.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah, time to get to work, quite.


----------



## J (Nov 24, 2009)

Work on what? Where's my giogio set you dong? :sadgg


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 24, 2009)

I was supposed to make you a set?


----------



## J (Nov 24, 2009)

Anyways, get back to work on Episode G. I expect a chapter a week or else I'd like my money back quite


----------



## J (Nov 24, 2009)

Shit, Cyn ripped me off then 

And only Id-kun is a dumbdong. Quite quite. Now get back to work you lazy nig.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 24, 2009)

It hath not being with you today.


----------



## J (Nov 24, 2009)

What, the force??

Speak English you dong. Dong Niggilus.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 24, 2009)

J has the Force?


----------



## J (Nov 24, 2009)

I am the man who crushes the stars.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 24, 2009)

lazynig.jpg


----------



## Id (Nov 24, 2009)

J said:


> Bahahahahahaha. So when are you planning to hit me with something you didn't steal from me? I mean, I was the one who called you a fake mexican and a migger. Now you're trying to pass that as your own. You're a dong. And you're dumb. You're a dumbdong.


Ok pocho, lets try again.

Hey wey ¿me la sacudes?


----------



## Cyn (Nov 24, 2009)

Whoa. That's just wrong.


----------



## J (Nov 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _too sexy_


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 24, 2009)

Thread is ruined now. *leaves*


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 24, 2009)

at that, yeah he always did remind me of Yoda.


----------



## J (Nov 28, 2009)

Negged.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 30, 2009)

LC 160 : 

Hades tries to reduce Aspros to ashes, but it doesn't work. Apparently Deuteros fused his life with Aspros temporary body so Aspros is fully alive again or something like that. Aspros wears the Gemini cloth again. 
Aspros launches a Galaxian Explosion towards Hades but a new character appears and blocks it. This guy says he spent years 
breaking Aspros and Deuteros apart and is annoyed they came close together in a minute. Hades recognizes him : Yôma of Méphistophélès, the father of his friend and enemy. 

So basically Tenma's father.  



And even more weird, look at his outfit. XD


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 30, 2009)

Kurumada showed images of the next ND chapters:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Looks like Chronos didn't actually killed Hecate for some reason and is talking with her and that something went wrong with Athena and Shun's time travel and Athena reached the time period as a baby.

Also Pandora is playing her harp and one of the strings break which is that japanese thing of incoming bad luck.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 30, 2009)

Speaking of ND, just started it and it looks like Kurumada changed the color of Seiya's god cloth and gave Hades a red aura around him.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 30, 2009)

The God's cloth in the manga were always golden.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 30, 2009)

Really? That's kind of lame, like the anime ones better.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah, the color schemes in the anime are more diverse.


----------



## Fang (Nov 30, 2009)

Lost Canvas is getting worse and worse, still better then ND though, I guess.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm actually really enjoying Lost Canvas for the first time since it started.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm on chapter 5 of ND, don't see how it's bad apart from the pacing. Some chapters have 8 pages, some less. Anyway Tenma's father looks pimp plus he seems strong. Hopefully he owns Aspros or does'nt fight him so Tenma can call his old man out.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 30, 2009)

Does anyone here know where to find the full original manga online? The anime's translations are so fucking annoying.


----------



## Id (Nov 30, 2009)

God Movement said:


> Does anyone here know where to find the full original manga online? The anime's translations are so fucking annoying.



I has raws. 

and 

I will be helping Cyn and DN by scanning  classic Saint Seiya. So your gonna have to wait, for English Scans.


----------



## Id (Nov 30, 2009)

God Movement said:


> Oh, raws would be cool. Are they uploaded?
> 
> Yeah, I wouldn't mind waiting if they are HQ scans, I prefer quality manga over anime 9/10 times. Especially with the awful Saint Seiya anime sub.



Ok uploading the Bunko's, expect a pm from me later today.


----------



## Id (Nov 30, 2009)

It's done. It took much longer then it should. 

according to the depth of the slash on the top panel of this page


----------



## God Movement (Dec 1, 2009)

Id said:


> It's done. It took much longer then it should.
> 
> according to the depth of the slash on the top panel of this page



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Id (Dec 2, 2009)

Damn I am going to have to order Knights of the Zodiac paperbacks. Borders, Barns & Nobles, don’t stock them up anymore. 


Well time for plan B. head to my local library. I know they have a few volumes.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 2, 2009)

Scanning Chapter 2 because my cosmo is burning so fucking brightly.


----------



## Id (Dec 2, 2009)

Going to the Library NAO. And determine which books I will simply borrow, and what ever left over volumes I will buy. 7th sense get.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 2, 2009)

Id said:


> Going to the Library NAO. And determine which books I will simply borrow, and what ever left over volumes I will buy. 7th sense get.



I just purchased volume 18.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Cyn (Dec 2, 2009)

Just uploaded _Next Dimension_ part 18 in English.
You can read it at GSS's website or go straight for the download here.
Enjoy!

Go Nihilus!!


----------



## Id (Dec 2, 2009)

Ok I am back. 

In my library only 5 volumes are available.
1, 2, 5, 8, and 9.

All where checked out, minus volumes 2 and 9. I will start scanning those two. This should keep me busy enough, while I wait for volume 1, 5 and 8 to be returned.

And in the mean time, I placed an order to buy volumes 3, 4, 6, and 7.


So all in all. I will try to scan 9 volumes within December. Ha!


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 2, 2009)

Feels good to be back.


----------



## Id (Dec 2, 2009)

Grimmjow:3 

Playing with the scanner settings. Deciding if  600 dpi is worth the time.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 2, 2009)

Id said:


> Ok I am back.
> 
> In my library only 5 volumes are available.
> 1, 2, 5, 8, and 9.
> ...



 Nice work man! I checked Viz' website and it looks like they have every volume released apart from 28 which should be coming out in Febuary 2nd.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh man can't wait to start this series.


----------



## Id (Dec 2, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Oh man can't wait to start this series.


For some reference.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow, we made ourselves a pretty nice team here. Sorry for making you correct such a simple typo Cyn, it was probably more work than it deserved.

And for some reason, i can't enter that thread you linked and that Id just linked, do i have to apply for something?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you for Next Dimension part 18. Keep up the good works. +reps to you all. Nice to see you again Grimmjow.

Well according ND chapter 18, Chronus fathered Zeus.


----------



## Cyn (Dec 3, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wow, we made ourselves a pretty nice team here. Sorry for making you correct such a simple typo Cyn, it was probably more work than it deserved.
> 
> And for some reason, i can't enter that thread you linked and that Id just linked, do i have to apply for something?


Yes, it is! I'm so proud...!
And that stuff is stupidly easy to fix, no worries.

To enter the thread, I think you have to be a member of the Outskirts Trading Post. Just go to the group memberships on your control panel and apply for it.

Thanks, TFury!


----------



## Id (Dec 3, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And for some reason, i can't enter that thread you linked and that Id just linked, do i have to apply for something?



You have to apply for the Group Membership, in your user CP. Let me know if you have problems.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 3, 2009)

Go on


----------



## Id (Dec 3, 2009)

Let me see, Starhill was formed by Me and The Emperor. So when we started to release the first batch of scans. Word spread quick, especially with Newborn helping us. 

Shortly after Kaosu Rah (main translator-editor), got a hold of my MSN and contacted me. We had a 3 way meeting between Me, The Emperor, and Rah. We decline his offer, because The Emperor wanted to do the Editing his way. 

Kaosu was demanding, we did the editing (different font, size, etc..) to their standard. I would have liked to join, just to get those English Scans out. But I backed my then editors decision.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 3, 2009)

And how doth Gold Star work into this?


----------



## Id (Dec 3, 2009)

I have his MSN, I just have to figure out which one it is >__<. And If you guys are interested, I can bring up the collaboration offer again.   It would be up to you guys, if you want to work side by side. 

The benefit would be, English Scans ASAP.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 3, 2009)

I have no problem with that. But I wouldn't mind typesetting and scanning some raws when needed. Or just for the hell of it 

I'll leave it up to Cyn on the decision.


----------



## Fang (Dec 3, 2009)

They have up to 18 on MangaHelpers.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 3, 2009)

Up to 18 on Toshokan right now.


----------



## Id (Dec 3, 2009)

I will try to get a hold of him. And see what he says.  If you look at the end note of Episode G chapter 17, it seems he wants to release those scans ASAP. 


Imagine that, Rah and Cyn work side by side to get Episode G finish. Me and ND, take care of Saint Seiya.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 3, 2009)

Speaking of, back to work. Photoshop.jpg


----------



## Cyn (Dec 3, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Up to 18 on Toshokan right now.


Huh... who...?



Id said:


> I will try to get a hold of him. And see what he says.  If you look at the end note of Episode G chapter 17, it seems he wants to release those scans ASAP.


I'm not as worried about scanning speed as I am about making it as high quality as possible. KBCD's earlier releases had good editing but then it looked like they stopped worrying about that. I dunno...


----------



## Id (Dec 3, 2009)

Cyn said:


> I'm not as worried about scanning speed as I am about making it as high quality as possible. KBCD's earlier releases had good editing but then it looked like they stopped worrying about that. I dunno...



Your right, and the translation is off. Well I guess its us then.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 3, 2009)

Link removed


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 3, 2009)

Whatever you guys do, it's Dohko not Tong Hu.


----------



## Cyn (Dec 4, 2009)

Charcan said:


> Whatever you guys do, it's Dohko not Tong Hu.


Is this another thing out of the subs from hell?
Hehe... I'm definitely watching them as soon as I find time.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 4, 2009)

Cyn said:


> Is this another thing out of the subs from hell?
> Hehe... I'm definitely watching them as soon as I find time.



It's how in some countries Dohko's name appeared in the manga. Alone was also called Aaron, which is a perfectly good name for us hispanics but not what was intended, kind of like Light from Death Note.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 4, 2009)

Saori = Sienna

Ikki = Yafai

Cygnus/Milo = Boob


----------



## Fang (Dec 4, 2009)

Charcan said:


> It's how in some countries Dohko's name appeared in the manga. Alone was also called Aaron, which is a perfectly good name for us hispanics but not what was intended, kind of like Light from Death Note.



I'm pretty sure the Aarron thing was just weeaboo garbage logic, just how some Japonphiles call Killer Bee as Kirra Bree.


----------



## Id (Dec 4, 2009)

Look out Death Mask = Mephisto in the viz translations.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey everyone

Let's to go Canon Island


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 5, 2009)

Id said:


> Look out Death Mask = Mephisto in the viz translations.



I will never.....*ever* understand that translation.


----------



## Id (Dec 5, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I will never.....*ever* understand that translation.



I need you in the OTP, sign up NAO


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 5, 2009)

He's in the dimension of exile. He can't.


----------



## Id (Dec 5, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> He's in the dimension of exile. He can't.



Oh shit, I forgot about that one. 

Anazho Dimenshion!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 5, 2009)

Shun will keep him company


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 5, 2009)

> Cygnus/Milo = Boob



How do Cygnus and Milo have the same name? Scratch that, how did these horrible  yet hilarious translations come about anyway?


----------



## Id (Dec 5, 2009)

Yafai took Boob to happy land.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 6, 2009)

For me Fang.


----------



## Id (Dec 7, 2009)

Sounds like Garbage.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 7, 2009)

> So apparently Tenma's father is the main villain of Dr. Grayman who travels through time, created the rivarly between Aspros and Deuteros, perpetuating the image that Gold Saints are perfect, flawless people making the Gemini affair less enjoyable, reduced Aspros into Quantum level particles and managed to piss of Hades becaus he apparently likes to spread chaos everywhere he goes



What? Was the mangaka high when she wrote this?

EDIT  The First part(Dr. Grayman) is supposed to be a joke but the rest of it is true I believe.


----------



## J (Dec 7, 2009)

D. Gay Man.

Whaddaya guys talking about, this guy is awesome. Messes around with people for shits and giggles lol. Dude's crazy powerful. Aspros will be back though, if even he can't take Mephistoblablah down then what chance does lolShion and lolDohko have? I'm too trolled to even try to guess what they'll do next though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> EDIT:  The First part(Dr. Grayman) is supposed to be a joke but the rest of it is true I believe.



Yeah the D.Grayman comment was obviously a joke since the first time i saw this new character, the human version of Millennium Earl was the first character that poped into my mind since they're actually very similar in both character design and personality.



Thing is, i don't even know if Yoma's a specter or not since we see him manipulating Aspros with his "drops of darkness" in a time period where Hades and therefore all specters should be sealed away by Athena's power, which is why i assume he travels through time especially since the ability he used on Aspros apparently erases time itself or something to that effect.

Like Cyn said, it's not that it's bad per se, he's definitely interesting but it's just....weird man. Where the hell did this guy come from?

Aspros is definitely coming back though. Yoma also calls Tenma another one of his little drops of darkness, whatever that means.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 8, 2009)

He erases time? Well this could be interesting I suppose. May'be Kuru would use such a move if he makes Chronus the main bad guy in ND.


----------



## J (Dec 8, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> For me Fang.



Holy shit, that Kanon avatar is amazing Grimmboy. I must have it! *right click save as Kanon_ava*
Grimm just got jacked. Word.

Also this:


----------



## Sin (Dec 9, 2009)

By far the best Camus fanart I've ever seen.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 9, 2009)

Indeed it is. I found one similar to this but with the Divine Saints, let me see if I can find it again or not.


----------



## Id (Dec 9, 2009)

^^ DLD sig.


----------



## Id (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 9, 2009)

Woah, modified Deathmask art.


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2009)

From pixiv or DA?


----------



## J (Dec 9, 2009)

Does it really matter? All that matters is that we're alive, man. You gotta get out there, dude. It's like you're a dull fang that needs to be sharper, maaaaaan...


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2009)

Answer me foo.


----------



## Id (Dec 9, 2009)

Look what I found.


----------



## Id (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## J (Dec 9, 2009)

lol, dude thinks I care about a fictional character


----------



## Id (Dec 9, 2009)

J said:


> lol, dude thinks I care about a fictional character



If you could only understand the irony in this comment.


----------



## J (Dec 9, 2009)

You're the one who came back all defensive after I posted a funny gif I found, so uh, yeah....


----------



## Id (Dec 9, 2009)

J said:


> You're the one who came back all defensive after I posted a funny gif I found, so uh, yeah....



defensive? 

What you mean to say, your getting riled up, because I mentioned it was filler of topic?


----------



## J (Dec 9, 2009)

This is quality ladies and gentlemen:


Mephistopheles is fucking amazing. He's got more personality than both twin homo gods combined.

I heard LC's on break next week? Anybody know? I'm looking at you deathbringerpetey...


----------



## Id (Dec 9, 2009)

I think I will be getting a hold of Saint Seiya vol.1 next week. If so, it will be scanned by Monday.


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2009)

Tuxedo dude who ripped apart Saga lite right?


----------



## J (Dec 9, 2009)

TWF said:


> Tuxedo dude who ripped apart Saga lite right?



Yeah, he's basically the Joker of LC. Dude broke Aspros down to quantum levels. Someone said on another site that he probably did the same thing Mu did to Seiya at the beginning of Hades. It makes sense, actually. As strong as Aspros is right now there's no way he can beat Hades. Even if he apparently was about to one-shoot him with GE before Meph showed up 

This dude might have another agenda, seeing as how he just appeared out of nowhere. When Kurumada can draw or make an awesome character like that then let me know...


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2009)

Wasn't that Saga in Saint Seiya who was the awesome dude?


----------



## J (Dec 9, 2009)

Well I was talking about ND...I should've been more clear...


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2009)

So that tuxedo dude is in LC right?


----------



## J (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes..................


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 10, 2009)

> I heard LC's on break next week? Anybody know? I'm looking at you deathbringerpetey...



You heard right, you prick.

And i still say Yoma is just too fucking weird.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 10, 2009)

He's only weird because where he was pulled from is not known. But other than that, this topic has given me some nice gifs.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 10, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> He's only weird because where he was pulled from is not known. But other than that, this topic has given me some nice gifs.



It's just that he feels kinda out of place, he looks cool and interesting sure, but citing rhymes and pseudo incantations when he does his stuff and the whole weird timeline issue...

He barely gives a Saint Seiya feel to me.


----------



## Id (Dec 10, 2009)

Not that there is anything wrong with him per say. He just feels like a massive oddball, because his characterization conflicts with what Saint Seiya has build upon. Kind like Lucifer from the 4th movie.


----------



## J (Dec 10, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You heard right, you prick.
> 
> And i still say Yoma is just too fucking weird.



Reported for flamebaiting.

A weird character in a fictional story for 12 year olds? My god, what is the mangaka thinking?!

Oh how I love the SS fans in these forums.


----------



## Id (Dec 10, 2009)

Next thing you know, Galactus will appear before Saint Seiya's Earth because he hungers. It totally fit’s the theme, because teh Saints are battling another Space God.


----------



## Unknown (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't know if anyone has posted this, but I have found this in a relaiable spanish web (mcanime.net):
RVD escribió:
Del Blog de Toripon: 

Una de las noticias más interesantes sobre "Seiya" durante la semana pasada fue definitivamente sobre el proyecto que se viene, el cual fue llamado [星矢プロジェクト　コード：参　～追跡＆絆～]. La primera parte del evento fue dirigido por Sasshi, éste fue un año de revisión sobre el mundo de "Seiya", más conversaciones de negocios y cómo la estrategia de negocio es planeada. El año que viene se ve prometedor con las novedades. Bien, un formato más solido in la historia de "Seiya" y la relación con todos los "nuevos" personajes, tal vez después de este añi y con el año que viene ustedes entiendan por qué esto fue llamado "Evolution" desde el principio. Hay también un nuevo CD que saldrá más adelante en el 2010, es totalmente una nueva colección musical y no es el CD Drama del LC.


Y una aclaración 

RVD escribió:
De hecho hay un detalle: [星矢プロジェクト　コード：参　～追跡＆絆～ 

Según me dice WAN eso significa: "Seiya Project Code: La unión (o lazos) y la supervisión (o monitoreo) de los 3" 

Los 3 =O (ND, G, LC) 

Aunque me dice también que puede ser "Seiya Project Code: La unión (o lazos) y la supervisión (o monitoreo) de lo que se viene" 

Pero suena mejor lo primero XD

Translated means that sometime in the 2010 Kuramada will make a manga called: 星矢プロジェクト　コード：参　～追跡＆絆, that means Saint Seiya Code: The union/links and supervision of the 3 (ND, LC and episode G)

Meaning that Kuramada will take a manga or Databook in with show the links between the different mangas of SS, and how did he supervise all them...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 11, 2009)

Interesting, thank you.


----------



## Archange (Dec 12, 2009)

>>Cyn

Just out of curiosity, why did you chose "Raskmoon" in your translation of ND17 ?

Actually, the katakana for her are the ones used in japan for the french movie "La Scoumoune". That was also confirmed on toripon's blog where many members have contacts with Kurumada. 

I understand the confusion, since the japanese can allow to get a seamless double word play on the "Moon" name ending and the movie title, while in other languages the spelling difference between 'moune' and 'moon' will become obvious.

Also, the meaning  on the name is to be taken in account,. While "Rask Moon" keeps the meaning of a moon reference, the whole name doesn't mean anything coherent, while for Japanese people "La Scoumoune" is a corsica dialect meaning "death god", a choice quitte fitting given her elite assassin status. Well, actually it is wrong, in corsica it commes from "excommunication" and in french has a vulgar meaning of bad luck, but for japanese it is really the "death god" meaning, since it is wrongly advertised as that on many japanese websites.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 12, 2009)

Archange said:


> >>Cyn
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why did you chose "Raskmoon" in your translation of ND17 ?
> 
> ...



Like Cyn said, she wasn't really behind the decision of naming her Raskmoon, it was me. 

I was aware of the possible meaning behind her name (Although i didn't knew it was the name of the french death tarot card) but in context of the story so far, using the full extent of her name in that translation including the definite article "The" as in "The Scoumone" would simply sound plain wrong and weird in most languages since it's not meant to be a title but literally her name; So i decided to use a more literal translation of the katakana which since it had the word "moon" in it, would sound more natural.

I guess in retrospect we could have translated it into simply "Scoumone" and/or include a sidenote explaining the meaning behind her name in an extra page like you presented it now. It's up to Cyn since she's the head of the group, i certainly don't object.


----------



## Archange (Dec 12, 2009)

Well if you think about going with the intended name, I think it would be better to just let the "la" article in french, it wouldn't be too shocking. After all, "El Cid" from TLC has the "El" part kept even in non spanish languages


----------



## Cyn (Dec 12, 2009)

When I read "El Cid", I think of a title rather than a name and that's what we wanted to avoid.

We could add an info page at the end of the chapter. I'm totally ok with that, in fact, I love to read these tidbits of info. But when you think about it, these kind of references aren't explicitly stated even in the original japanese edition. For example, does it say anywhere on _Episode G_ that Galan's name is a reference to a video game? No - but the fans still find out about it.


----------



## Unknown (Dec 14, 2009)

El Cid is a great spanish sword man that existed for real, and the name It's El Cid Campeador, It shouldn't be changed..., he is a legendary warrior that existed for real...


----------



## Cyn (Dec 14, 2009)

Who said anything about changing names? The transliterations should always be kept as close to the original as possible, in both meaning and phonetic.

Hence why Ikki should not be called Boob.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 14, 2009)

GENIE FIST OF HOLY FATHER


----------



## Fang (Dec 14, 2009)

Shaka = Saga Asura


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 15, 2009)

Saga will not be harmed by small potatoes.


----------



## J (Dec 15, 2009)

I agree with Archange. The Spanish translations also have her as "La Scowhothehellcares".

Archange: post more.

I'll come back to make fun of Unknown later.


----------



## J (Dec 15, 2009)

Unknown said:


> Translated means that sometime in the 2010 Kuramada will make a manga called: 星矢プロジェクト　コード：参　～追跡＆絆, that means Saint Seiya Code: The union/links and supervision of the 3 (ND, LC and episode G)
> 
> Meaning that Kuramada will take a manga or Databook in with show the links between the different mangas of SS, and how did he supervise all them...



I like how you forgot the big "OR" right in the middle of that gibberish that you posted. Meaning that this could also refer to Kurumada linking ND with the Original and that garbage that's coming out next year. Which is more reasonable as neither LC or G are canon while ND is. 



Unknown said:


> El Cid is a great spanish sword man that existed for real, and the name It's El Cid Campeador, It shouldn't be changed..., he is a legendary warrior that existed for real...



It's just a stupid fucking name, dude. No one cares what it refers to. I'm not sure if they romanized it but the Japanese read it as something like "erusido". So in reality it shouldn't even be romanized as it is meant to be read in Japanese anyway, no matter how hilarious that swordsman's name was (lol camper).

Also nice Shibibuki sig. My favorite is Boa Hancock cuz she so hot and she a great character with a sad history but she is not shallow at all.


----------



## Unknown (Dec 16, 2009)

I haven't forgoten, It may be that I have taken bad the info, but in the info I have posted there isn't anything about " or just refered to ND".... Even the name It's clearly the link between the 3, not the link between the original and ND, but the 3.

And the name It's important for those who like the manga and want to know more about the people in with the character were inspired...


----------



## Id (Dec 16, 2009)

BH Thread
BH Thread


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 16, 2009)

I would go with Saint over Knight IMO.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah the series name stands it out.


----------



## Id (Dec 16, 2009)

Charcan said:


> Yeah the series name stands it out.





Tranquil Fury said:


> I would go with Saint over Knight IMO.


I agree. 

What about names of the attack. Like Pegasus Meteor Punch or Pegasus Ryuseiken?

and a little help with this part.

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Page 19*


Shaina: It?s Seiya!?
Shaina: Impossible..what kind of attack, could produce such shock wave?
Shaina: Even I could not have counteracted.
**
Shaina: Wait moment. It was more then just an attack, it sounded like it ruptured something. 

Shaina: If you hear the sound first, it?s because the impulse has exceeded its matter. 

Shaina: Oh No..Seiya couldn?t have launched an attack at the speed of sound?.
**
Note: This is a shitty Spanish translation,  that tries to apply the sonic boom phenomena to Seiya?s attack. If you can come up with a better description feel free. - Id


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 16, 2009)

I would agree with charcan and for the attack either would work but you could keep the original names. Goku's Kamehameha is'nt turned into Turtle striking wave or Kaioken into World King fist in the english translation and are kept the same except for Genki Dama which was turned into Spirit bomb in the english dub.

I'd prefer the original name though. More used to hearing it while watching the japanese subs and the Seiyu screaming it out loud.


----------



## J (Dec 16, 2009)

Unknown said:


> I haven't forgoten, It may be that I have taken bad the info, but in the info I have posted there isn't anything about " or just refered to ND".... Even the name It's clearly the link between the 3, not the link between the original and ND, but the 3.



Look here:



> this could also refer to Kurumada linking ND with the Original and that garbage that's coming out next year



When I said "that garbage that's coming out next year" I was referring to "Ginga Shinwa"/"Gaga googa"/"Lady Gaga"? Or whatever that manga that is gonna come out in March is called. So that's where the "linking those three" thing comes from.

If you think about it, LC or G do not have anything linking them with each other and both can't be linked with the original at the same time. Both G and the original have the gold saints while LC doesn't (the same ones anyway). Both LC and the original have the Pegasus saint but G doesn't. Either way you look at it it doesn't make sense for LC, ND, and G to be linked. Plus like I said before neither LC or G are canon at this point. G is more than likely canceled on top of that. So uh...



> And the name It's important for those who like the manga and want to know more about the people in with the character were inspired...



Yeah I was obviously generalizing there. The point is that you're looking too much into a name that isn't even official anyway (not sure actually). It's based on a real person but nothing more.


----------



## Cyn (Dec 16, 2009)

About the attack names, personally I like to see them translated. Sure, Pegasus Ryuuseiken looks ?ber cool and all that, but _what does it mean_?? We must assume the reader only speaks English and therefore won't be able to tell. That's just my opinion, though. Id, you and Nihilus can decide what you want to do about that.

Also, great job on the script! I posted a proofread version on the other thread.


----------



## Archange (Dec 19, 2009)

TLC 162 spoilers



So Tenma was born in Hades castle and Pandora already knew him.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you Archange.


----------



## Archange (Dec 19, 2009)

He became a Specter. Teshirogi follows what is written in the Taizen, so Specters are in fact completely caracterized by the evil star residing in the Surplice. The evil stars finds an host and then the host's body and skills are modified to create the Specter, they get at that time all their abilities, they don't have to train for years like Saints.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 19, 2009)

Okay, one last thing. Yoma says he saw the soul of pegasus, was this before or after Tenma was born?


----------



## Archange (Dec 19, 2009)

Before, Yôma sees the soul of Pegasus, follows it to find where it will go and ends in Europe. Then, no idea how the comet soul ended in the baby he had with Partita. Maybe the soul "radiates" from the place where the comet landed and the first baby made there becomes Pegasus reincarnation ? Sounds like a very stupid concept, but Teshirogi already made some wtf things in her manga.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 19, 2009)

After going through it again. It does sound like that.


----------



## J (Dec 21, 2009)

Archange said:


> Maybe the soul "radiates" from the place where the comet landed and the first baby made there becomes Pegasus reincarnation ?



Bah I don't know, there are many things that don't make sense. Like why in the hell is Youma wearing a suit? It's the 18th century for crying out loud!

But maybe he was talking metaphorically and Pagasus' "soul" wasn't really inside that comet. It could've just been the signal that the holy war was upon them. Kinda like in Shaman King but not as gay.

Your sig still sucks Tranquil Fury-chan ~~


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 23, 2009)

Seems one of Kurumada's other mangas will get an anime.

Also from SSfan:



> 1. Some news regarding LC, ND, G, but it's a secret.
> 
> #2. 2010 will have new Seiya project, an original series.
> 
> #3. Seiya Evolution -> 2010 ND and Seiya+Secret+Tenma



Old news but may as well post it, the SS anime part interests me.


----------



## Fang (Dec 23, 2009)

Satan cries when he dreams of Gai


----------



## J (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh shit you're unsealed. You can finally neg Nihilus for being a dong. And T Fury for having a terrible set.


----------



## Fang (Dec 23, 2009)

Wade said:


> So what makes Aiolos top tier again ?





TWF said:


> Cassios is Top Tier bijuu from hell level.





Wade said:


> Oh shut up.





TWF said:


> No you fodder.





TWF said:


> Yes he is.



still the best posts here


----------



## J (Dec 23, 2009)

J said:


> More like The White Dong.



This one is the best.

Let's talk about One Piece in this thread now. Man that war is shit. More like "bore" if you ask me.


----------



## Fang (Dec 23, 2009)

GODa


----------



## J (Dec 23, 2009)

Dude, I think Mihawk is topt tier shibibuki and he uses sword so he's Younkouou levl cuz Shanks uses sword and Rayleight to. 

Did you catch up with the losto canvasu yet? From like 151 to 161, those ten chapters were the best in SS history.


----------



## Fang (Dec 23, 2009)

No dude also is Shiroi hot i want to marry man


----------



## J (Dec 23, 2009)

I want to marry Yuzuriha and Pandora sama pek

Shiori is a slut. Also this is more like Zepegiogio:


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks Cyn. Been waiting for this.


----------



## J (Dec 25, 2009)

lol "cyn_starchaser". See that's funny cuz I'm the man who crushes the stars :zepegiogio

Someone PM that Mnemosyne chick, remember that she wanted to read ND for some obscure reason?

Lastly: [random jab at T Fury]


----------



## Cyn (Dec 25, 2009)

J said:


> lol "cyn_starchaser". See that's funny cuz I'm the man who crushes the stars :zepegiogio


Lol. Maybe that's why I can never get past the "chasing"...


----------



## Fang (Dec 25, 2009)

Chronos is a gay


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 25, 2009)

TWF said:


> Chronos is a gay



He cracked Athena's cloth with cosmic wind or whatever the hell that was. Don't fuck with him.



> See that's funny cuz I'm the man who crushes the stars :zepegiogio



Actually, you're the guy with a sword in his hands for awhile now. This thread been dead for a week or so and you're already getting Alzheimer's.


----------



## J (Dec 25, 2009)

Cyn said:


> Lol. Maybe that's why I can never get past the "chasing"...



You can't chase what is not there 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Actually, you're the guy with a sword in his hands for awhile now. This thread been dead for a week or so and you're already getting Alzheimer's.



Oh yeah well you're a blind black guy then. I still say "mayate" would've been a better resurreblah name. 

I bet Gin's is gonna be a weasel.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 26, 2009)

> Oh yeah well you're a blind black guy then. I still say "mayate" would've been a better resurreblah name.



Spanish is manly.

Shura is Spanish.

Therefore Shura is manly.


----------



## Fang (Dec 26, 2009)

What the hell is Shadow Skill about, the one that Okada is doing.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 26, 2009)

TWF said:


> Chronos is a gay



Don't be hatin the father of Zeus and one who transcends all Olympians including Apollo. But seriously he makes Hades look like an insect and all he did was move some nebulae and crack her shield with his mind.



Here you go. Should give this a try sometime myself.


----------



## Fang (Dec 26, 2009)

Cronos is the father of Zeus, Chronos has nothing to do with the Olympians.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 26, 2009)

According to chapter 18 page 18

"A mysterious calm lake, the ancient God who is said to have fathered Zeus will finally appear".


Also translation notes:



It appears episode G and ND are both a mixture of the Titan and primordial God, G gives the Titan time powers and ND makes the Primordial God father of Zeus. Rhea in ND is Chronus's wife not Cronus since she was mentioned as the mother of Hades.


----------



## Fang (Dec 26, 2009)

Your image isn't showing.


----------



## Fang (Dec 26, 2009)

So basically Next Dimension has a made up Chronos who methodologically had nothing to do with either the Titans or Olympains.

And ND still blows ass.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 26, 2009)

68 RAW out

Go to page 18. For some reason I can't show you the image.



> Only three gods have no human, but spiritual nature : *Gaia (the Earth), Uranos (the Sky) and Ponthos (the Ocean)*. Zeus, Hades and Poseidon were the first three humans to reach the Big Will and be worshipped as gods. They assumed control of the Earth, of Kingdom of the Dead and of Oceans. The Big Will can be considered as a ninth sense, beyond the first eight senses, which includes them all. A god masters the famous Seventh sense, but also the Eighth (the Arayashiki), that allows him to go to the Kingdom of the Dead without becoming one of its subjects





> After seven generations, Athena builds twelve temples in Athens area, to which she gave the name of " Sanctuary ". Then follows a chaotic period, during which the goddess and her Saints have to confront the Giants (this war was named " Gigantomachy ") . Athena herself had to intervene, in order to defeat the last of them, named Encelade, by jailing him under Sicily. The same legend says that Etna is the hole from which the giant's blazing puff rises up... following another legend, the prisoner of Etna is not Encelade, but *Typhoon*, who had been formerly beaten by Zeus





Not sure how much in this site is true but most of it is from the hypermyth I saw on SSfan by Aries Mu who gave the links to the translated ones that Kurumada published before Hades arc.

Clearly Gaia, Pontus, Typhoon and Uranus are mentioned in passing here but not Titanomachy for some reason.


----------



## Fang (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah, " said to have fathered Zeus " which is in a editioral caption. A rumor, not statement nor fact.


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 26, 2009)

Given the mythological basis, pretty safe bet, though


----------



## Fang (Dec 26, 2009)

Not really no.

Or do you want to say that Rhadamanthys, Aiacos, and Minos are the bastard children of Zeus and therefore Gods in Saint Seiya as well?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 26, 2009)

If that's the case Fang then it is possible I'm wrong. Which means Cronus could still exist. Mind you, they mention confusion in the translation notes so we won't know till we see more of Chronus.


----------



## Fang (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm just saying until its proven don't take everything at its word: Gods aren't suppose to be defeated by mortals or permanetly killed by they are, and humans can create mircales in ways other beings, including Gods, can't, and so on.

Plus you got to remember a lot of the stuff in the start and end of a chapter are usually by the editors of a manga company.

I would just wait and see. And in any case I just like Cronos better, reverses time on the earth, tries to reverse to primordial times, kills Primordial Gods, doesn't fraid of anything.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 26, 2009)

Well since I'm in a good mood here's the original hypermyth:


Credit to Aries Mu.


----------



## J (Dec 26, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Spanish is manly.
> Shura is Spanish.
> Therefore Shura is manly.



Spaniards are so manly that they celebrate the scoring of a goal by kissing each other. In the mouth. They're all just a bunch of inbred hicks. Thus you make no sense. Hyperion is the manliest.

---------------

So I just read LC 163, what the flying fuck? Early shit is early.

Anyways, T Fury: you're wrong about everything. Listen to Fangy, he's the fangiest.

Which leads me to my next question, yo Fang, who's the strongest character from SS that GioGio can beat? What are the limits of his GER? If SS rapes add :zepegiogio.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 26, 2009)

Wait? LC 163 is out? Gotta see this.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 26, 2009)

Cronos shitting on Athena's Divine Cloth like bantha poodoo


----------



## J (Dec 26, 2009)

You're still wrong about everything :zepegiogio

And here upon this day your sig is voided forever:


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 26, 2009)

at Yoma still wearing his hat while using his surplice.


----------



## J (Dec 26, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Cronos shitting on Athena's Divine Cloth like bantha poodoo



I love how consistent Kurublablah is. He first established that Zeus = Hades = Poseidon = str0ngerst gods in SS. Then we have Chroncus crushing Athena's shield with a thought. Something even Hades with his big black sword couldn't do. So now it's Chronblus > Hades = Zeus = ...

How come you don't make seinto seiya gifs dude?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 26, 2009)

Hasn't paid much attention to the anime ever since getting into Kamen Rider :33

Getting back with SS especially since I have more space to store the eps for my new computer, so back into the shit we go. Yafai you fucking boob.


----------



## J (Dec 26, 2009)

Only ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like Kamen Rider. Except for Fangy, cuz he's sugoi to the extreme. I bet T Fury likes Kamen Rider 

Streaming shit is where is at, son.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 26, 2009)

Your love for fang, kawai desuu yet hilarious. 

And of course, mein square.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 26, 2009)

Actually Jalador Artemis stated Zeus is stronger than Hades and Poseidon, Thanatos only said they were the three strongest. Besides I thought Zeus was expected to be stronger than Hades and Poseidon. Chronus does'nt count as an olympian and has been hidden away for most of SS story till ND.


----------



## J (Dec 26, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Your love for fang, kawai desuu yet hilarious.
> And of course, mein square.



You do know that "desu" means "I am" right? So that there sentence don't make any gosh darn sense. You're Camyoo level Nihilus.



Tranquil Fury said:


> Actually Jalador Artemis stated Zeus is stronger than Hades and Poseidon, Thanatos only said they were the three strongest. Besides I thought Zeus was expected to be stronger than Hades and Poseidon. Chronus does'nt count as an olympian and has been hidden away for most of SS story till ND.



When did she say that? I don't care enough to look for it. No, Thanatos-kun stated that Poseidon was equal to both Zeus and Hades. Something that was said many times throughout the series (or maybe twice, you get the point). Saga said it too I think. Either way you're wrong.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 26, 2009)

Chapter 16 page 12 Artemis states that Athena could be turned into a mere human if she angers Zeus:

68 RAW out

Callisto says Hades and Poseidon are below only Zeus in chapter 15 page 18:
68 RAW out

Also in the Hypermyth Zeus was called Omnipotent, well it meant he was very powerful but you get the point. Archange showed it to me and you can see it in the links I posted or you can find them on SSfan from Aries Mu. The Hypermyth was made before Hades arc by Kurumada obviously some things were changed post Hades like adding Pegasus Saint in the war with ares/Hades.

Episode G kind of likes to lay emphasis on Zeus's power over the other gods a lot as well so even Okada felt Zeus was top dog.


----------



## J (Dec 26, 2009)

Yes but where does it say that Zeus could do that with a snap of his fingers as you seem to be implying? Who's to say if it requires some sort of ritual which, given previous SS knowledge, seems to more than likely be the case? It doesn't even say Zeus was gonna do it himself. The bottom line being: that statement has zero value. Certainly does not mean that Zeus is above Hades and Poseidon. You read LC, you saw how Athena was turned into a human there too, right?

Indeed she does say that. Then again, Artemis said how no one had ever seen Cronos yet that old witch knew where he was? Lying runs wild in that there ND. At this point Kurumada is trying to set up Zeus as being stronger than the other two given that Cronos is thuper powerful. Like I said before, it's inconsistent with what was previously established. So my point stands.

Also in 16 it says that Cronos transcends the Olympians? But in what way? I thought Zeus was the big cheese among the big cheeses? Bah it's still terrible writing.

Also the Hypermyth is shit.


----------



## Fang (Dec 26, 2009)

Saga is the str0ngest


----------



## J (Dec 26, 2009)

J said:


> who's the strongest character from SS that GioGio can beat? What are the limits of his GER? If SS rapes add :zepegiogio.



Answer this question you dong.


----------



## Fang (Dec 26, 2009)

Giogio is undefeated because he is manly yet feminine like J-sama pek


----------



## J (Dec 26, 2009)

Fangy: the man closest to a dong.


----------



## Fang (Dec 26, 2009)

J-sama: the dong in the reality of dongitality.


----------



## J (Dec 26, 2009)

Yes but can I bullet-time? Am I really mach 22.3?


----------



## Fang (Dec 26, 2009)

You are Cassios level


----------



## J (Dec 26, 2009)

That did not answer my questions.

Also I see your buddy Crimson Dragoon-dono lurking. Does he think Hyperion is the manliest too?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 26, 2009)

I have no opinion on anything here


----------



## J (Dec 26, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I have no opinion on anything here



You should read SS Crimson Dragoon-sama. An old classic.

And that reminds me that I still gotta watch that Transformers 2 movie I downloaded like a month ago.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 26, 2009)

J said:


> You read LC, you saw how Athena was turned into a human there too, right?



That's because Teshirogi ups and downs the power scale to suit her needs. A Spectre that wasn't even a Judge can crack a Gold Cloth for starters. Kurumada never had that.



> Then again, Artemis said how no one had ever seen Cronos yet that old witch knew where he was?



For all we know, Hecate is just that smart or learned something along the way. She hangs around in Olympus without having any apparent affiliation to its ruling deities and can fool Athena with illusions after all, at least it's suspicious that after Chronos destroyed her she reappears alive in the next ND chapters next to his clock. She lacks info, really.



> At this point Kurumada is trying to set up Zeus as being stronger than the other two given that Cronos is thuper powerful.



He seems to be changing the power structure, sure. Kinda like how he discarded that silly card system Saints had by the time of the Sanctuary fights against the Gold Saints.



> Also in 16 it says that Cronos transcends the Olympians? But in what way? I thought Zeus was the big cheese among the big cheeses?



This needs more exposition too.


----------



## J (Dec 26, 2009)

Charcan said:


> That's because Teshirogi ups and downs the power scale to suit her needs.



I can't really agree with this. Sure Minos fell to Albafika's poisoned rose but he was still the strongest of the two there. More like constant jobbing than tipping the power scale. 



> A Spectre that wasn't even a Judge can crack a Gold Cloth for starters. Kurumada never had that.



When did this happen? Are you talking about that Pharaoh feller? 



> For all we know, Hecate is just that smart or learned something along the way. She hangs around in Olympus without having any apparent affiliation to its ruling deities and can fool Athena with illusions after all, at least it's suspicious that after Chronos destroyed her she reappears alive in the next ND chapters next to his clock. She lacks info, really.



Still makes no sense for her to have more "intel" so to speak than Zeus. So Artemis was obviously lying there because Cronos is uncle bad-touch.

I'm not convinced about her illusions affecting a god. Athena is different than the other gods in the sense that she still retains her knowledge and senses after being possessed. It's hard to tell when she's a regular woman and when she's a goddess. I think of it as more along the lines of "a regular woman having a goddess' cosmos".


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 26, 2009)

J said:


> I can't really agree with this. Sure Minos fell to Albafika's poisoned rose but he was still the strongest of the two there. More like constant jobbing than tipping the power scale.



Her Radamanthys can also crack Gold Cloths, Kurumada's didn't. Teshirogi's 8th sense makes a Gold Saint defeat a Judge and destroy his Surplice with one attack after getting it when in the original it was more like a requisite to walk around in the Underworld at will.



> When did this happen? Are you talking about that Pharaoh feller?



No, Violate.



> Still makes no sense for her to have more "intel" so to speak than Zeus.



I still think there's more to her and she and Chronos have something to do with each other, otherwise she can come back on her own from being disintegrated by Chronos himself and then it just backs up that she's a big deal.



> I think of it as more along the lines of "a regular woman having a goddess' cosmos".



She still has extra-sensory perceptions due to that, though. Like when she keeps track of all her Saints' activities even when they're in Yomotsu like Shiryu. And now she can summon her Cloth at will, she just seems better. By the way, I think she'll summon her lost shield after Chronos made her lose it and it floated away from her.


----------



## J (Dec 26, 2009)

Charcan said:


> Her Radamanthys can also crack Gold Cloths, Kurumada's didn't. Teshirogi's 8th sense makes a Gold Saint defeat a Judge and destroy his Surplice with one attack after getting it when in the original it was more like a requisite to walk around in the Underworld at will.



Poke in the eyes to achieve the 8th sense. Kubo-worthy non-intentional hilarity.



> No, Violate.



It's probably because Leo has a shitty cloth, cuz he's a shitty character :cookiemonster
But yeah I forgot about that. I guess her massive boobage distracted me from the actual fight.



> I still think there's more to her and she and Chronos have something to do with each other, otherwise she can come back on her own from being disintegrated by Chronos himself and then it just backs up that she's a big deal.



CronosxHecate

It'd be hilarious if she turns out to be Mnemoblablah. But yeah she seems very important for some reason.



> She still has extra-sensory perceptions due to that, though. Like when she keeps track of all her Saints' activities even when they're in Yomotsu like Shiryu. And now she can summon her Cloth at will, she just seems better. By the way, she probably will summon her lost shield after Chronos made her lose it.



She and Shiryu were in Yomotsu at the same time though. Not that it matters as even Seika could kind of sense Seiya getting owned all the way from Earth. So everyone in this series has super special senses.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 26, 2009)

J said:


> Poke in the eyes to achieve the 8th sense. Kubo-worthy non-intentional hilarity.



I stopped following Bleach a while ago. 



> It's probably because Leo has a shitty cloth, cuz he's a shitty character :cookiemonster
> But yeah I forgot about that. I guess her massive boobage distracted me from the actual fight.



Massive _scarred_ boobage. Regulus being made to disappear for many chapters with a single giant X was silly.



> CronosxHecate
> 
> It'd be hilarious if she turns out to be Mnemoblablah. But yeah she seems very important for some reason.



Yeah, and it's better that way because otherwise she just appeared to get Athena out of a plot obstacle and die right afterwards. Now that'd have been really bad.



> She and Shiryu were in Yomotsu at the same time though. Not that it matters as even Seika could kind of sense Seiya getting owned all the way from Earth. So everyone in this series has super special senses.



She seemed to appear and disappear from there at random tho. And iirc Seiya was the first who contacted her from Elysion and then she screamed out at him. But it seems anyone has Cosmo, but normals only ever do something with it when the plot calls for it. Like Lithos perceiving Aiolia in Episode G when she can't do anything otherwise.


----------



## J (Dec 26, 2009)

Charcan said:


> I stopped following Bleach a while ago.



You don't need to follow it to know that it's complete ass coupled with unintentional hilarity. Narito too.



> Massive _scarred_ boobage.



That just means she likes to play rough :zepegiogio



> She seemed to appear and disappear from there at random tho. And iirc Seiya was the first who contacted her from Elysion. But it seems anyone has Cosmo, but normals only ever do something with it when the plot calls for it. Like Lithos perceiving Aiolia in Episode G when she can't do anything otherwise.



Still the point was that Hecate fooling Saori-chan is not that impressive. Not when she's more human than god. 

------

Also this:


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 26, 2009)

She has divine blood and is considered one by her peers like Artemis and Hades.


----------



## J (Dec 26, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> She has divine blood and is considered one by her peers like Artemis and Hades.



At first I was like 

Then I was like 

And then like 

Finally like


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 26, 2009)

Her putting all her drained blood from that giant vampire vase back into her body was a neat trick.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 26, 2009)

J said:


> You do know that "desu" means "I am" right? So that there sentence don't make any gosh darn sense. You're Camyoo level Nihilus



Unless this is Bizarro world. Otherwise, wrong wrong :33


----------



## Fang (Dec 26, 2009)

:niggiogio


----------



## J (Dec 26, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Unless this is Bizarro world. Otherwise, wrong wrong :33



[YOUTUBE]lDcpN6SGFvg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 26, 2009)

One series where filler is actually interesting :33


----------



## J (Dec 26, 2009)

Unlike Kamen Rider where not even the actual story is interesting


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 26, 2009)

And which hath you watched


----------



## J (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't need to watch it to know that it sucks


----------



## Fang (Dec 26, 2009)

Your both filler, derp.


----------



## J (Dec 26, 2009)

blub blub blub like a dong


----------



## Fang (Dec 26, 2009)

Not in my house, nuccka.


----------



## J (Dec 26, 2009)

Go fang yourself fangy


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 26, 2009)

lol to the fuck wat


----------



## Fang (Dec 26, 2009)

:kickhopper:


----------



## J (Dec 26, 2009)

:nighopper:


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 26, 2009)

universeexplodes.jpg


----------



## Fang (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## J (Dec 26, 2009)

Shura is the manliest. Because he's Spanish. That's logically impossible. Oh that Deathbringerpetey and his crazy shenanigans.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 26, 2009)

J said:


> Shura is the manliest. Because he's Spanish. That's logically impossible. Oh that Deathbringerpetey and his crazy shenanigans.



Loving that avatar, dude.

Also lol at you actually trying to argument that Chronos should be equal to Zeus and other Olympians for some reason because Thanatos said something that doesn't include him in any conceivable way.

Loved the other one: "Hypermyth is shit therefore i'm right". The linguistics skills used in these discussions are through the roof.

Gonna check out LC.


----------



## Archange (Dec 27, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> 68 RAW out



Forget that, there is many inaccuracies in that Hypermyth version. And Naoki who published this Hypermyth said that he didn't directly translated the original text, but rather talked about it on phone with someone who had the Cosmo Special and they added together personal interpretations along the way.


----------



## Cyn (Dec 27, 2009)

Interesting. Do you know where I could find the original Hypermyth text?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 27, 2009)

So now there are excellent subs for SS at SaintSeiyaFan, but you''ll have to make an account and get 10+ posts to DL. Otherwise watch them on Youtube. Currently up to ep 77.


----------



## Id (Dec 28, 2009)

Archange said:


> Forget that, there is many inaccuracies in that Hypermyth version. And Naoki who published this Hypermyth said that he didn't directly translated the original text, but rather talked about it on phone with someone who had the Cosmo Special and they added together personal interpretations along the way.


How accurate are these?


Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 28, 2009)

Color preview of the next ND chapter, seems Shun and Athena get separated.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 28, 2009)

ND chapters usually come out around a month after the color previews, as I recall.


----------



## Archange (Dec 29, 2009)

Id said:


> How accurate are these?
> ch.366
> ch.366
> ch.366
> ...



I only speak French, Japanese and English, so I don't really know for the spanish version


----------



## Id (Dec 29, 2009)

Archange said:


> I only speak French, Japanese and English, so I don't really know for the spanish version



You know you should help Gold Star Scans in translations?


----------



## J (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy new year you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Except for T Fury of course 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Loving that avatar, dude.



Damn. Since you have terrible taste then that means it must suck. 



> Also lol at you actually trying to argument that Chronos should be equal to Zeus and other Olympians for some reason because Thanatos said something that doesn't include him in any conceivable way.



What the hell are you blabbering about you dong? lol I never said that Crhoaunos should be equal to Zeus or that Thanatos said anything regarding that. 



> Loved the other one: "Hypermyth is shit therefore i'm right". The linguistics skills used in these discussions are through the roof.



No I was merely stating a fact. The Hypermyth had nothing to do with what we were talking about. I just saw that Fury-kun edited his post to say something about it so I did too.

lol at "linguistic skills". Coming from the guy who said "...you actually trying to argument that...". I believe the correct phrase is "you were trying to argue". Thanks for playing.



> Gonna check out LC.



Go read Bleach instead.

-------------

lol I just noticed this:



			
				Hypermyth said:
			
		

> Zeus, Hades and Poseidon were the first three humans to reach the Big Will and be worshipped as gods. They assumed control of the Earth, of Kingdom of the Dead and of Oceans. The Big Will can be considered as a ninth sense, beyond the first eight senses, which includes them all.



Who the fuck wrote this crap? And lol at T Fury for taking that as fact. I mean, if something says that Zeus was a human who reached the "Big Will" then that should pretty much raise a red flag inside your mind regarding its validity, no? Also lol at "9th sense".


----------



## Fang (Jan 1, 2010)

Didn't the old Spanish scans also say that Rhadamanthys, Minos, and Aiacos were Titans too?


----------



## J (Jan 1, 2010)

No, those were those shitty English Hades Arc scans floating around.

Still dude, don't make me use the 9th sense on you!!!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah that was published before Hades arc.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 2, 2010)

J said:


> Damn. Since you have terrible taste then that means it must suck.



Great minds think alike, don't ever change.



J said:


> What the hell are you blabbering about you dong? lol I never said that Crhoaunos should be equal to Zeus or that Thanatos said anything regarding that.
> 
> No I was merely stating a fact. The Hypermyth had nothing to do with what we were talking about. I just saw that Fury-kun edited his post to say something about it so I did too.



I'll give you that the Hypermyth wasn't needed for the discussion but assuming that Zeus should be the big bad for the entire Saint Seiya series when you have a shit load of Gods that came before him and created the entire fucking universe, it's just dumb.




> Go read Bleach instead.



Hah, i get it. Because i post in the Bleach section and shit, that's fucking hilarious. Well, you should read....you know, i don't think i've ever saw your account.


----------



## Fang (Jan 2, 2010)

the shit with athena and hera was fucking retarded. like a terrible fanfiction by kuramada or shirori sama.


----------



## J (Jan 2, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Great minds think alike, don't ever change.



No u



> I'll give you that the Hypermyth wasn't needed for the discussion but assuming that Zeus should be the big bad for the entire Saint Seiya series when you have a shit load of Gods that came before him and created the entire fucking universe, it's just dumb.



I also never said that Zeus was supposed to be "the big bad". I was merely poking fun of how Kuruhurhurr forgot that Zeus=Hades=Poseidon (something he pre-established in the original) and now he's championing Zeus as the str0ngert. And your idea that Zeus should be inferior to some old fart god just cuz of seniority is flawed. 



> Hah, i get it. Because i post in the Bleach section and shit, that's fucking hilarious. Well, you should read....you know, i don't think i've ever saw your account.



That and because you have terrible taste and Bleach is shit. So putting 2 and 2 together...

I used to post in the OP section up until I realized that it's just as retarded as the other sections. "Mikawk is str0ngerst then Yonkon cuz he has swoerd and Rayleight and Shanks doo 2 xD"

-----------------

Did Fury-kun actually say that Kanon was the strongest or did we make that up to mess with him? I can't remember.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 2, 2010)

TWF said:


> the shit with athena and hera was fucking retarded. like a terrible fanfiction by kuramada or shirori sama.



What fucking Hera part.

Funny how the Zeus=Poseidon=Hades part hinges on taking seriously a megalomaniac trip from a mental patient that thought he could take on all Gods equally (when Athena having the same stuff plus a better Cloth was having trouble with Hades alone) and the Hades bootlicker who was so into Hades winning against everything coming his way yet contradicted himself in a matter of pages and forgot the kinda important fact about the God Cloth Saint.


----------



## Fang (Jan 2, 2010)

In the link Fury posted a few pages back about Hypermyth.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't remember any Hera part in the Hypermyth. Probably a botched trans.

Let's forget about the Zeus-Hades-Poseidon thing (don't have a problem with it myself), what I saw turning many fan heads about ND was the accusation made about Poseidon getting "killed" by Athena. I don't know if that was a mistranslation, Kurumada couldn't have forgotten about his own manga events when he put the earlier images of Athena sealing Poseidon in the chapter. Unless they somehow interpret a soul sealing as murder.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 2, 2010)

> I also never said that Zeus was supposed to be "the big bad". I was merely poking fun of how Kuruhurhurr forgot that Zeus=Hades=Poseidon (something he pre-established in the original) and now he's championing Zeus as the str0ngert.




Zeus is king of the Gods for a reason you know, it's not too hard to figure it which reason it is. Hades and Poseidon were considered to be their equals in terms of seniority since they got the other big chunks of the earth (Hell and the seas) when they defeated the titans but there's still an hierarchy at play, you're just taking shit too literally, as usual. 

By that logic Athena shouldn't defeat both Hades and Poseidon over and over again.



> And your idea that Zeus should be inferior to some old fart god just cuz of seniority is flawed.



We're not talking about fucking war veterans by the old folks home here, it's Gods that were in charge of the universe even before Zeus was born. It's naive to think Zeus is at the top of the food chain.



> That and because you have terrible taste and Bleach is shit. So putting 2 and 2 together...
> 
> I used to post in the OP section up until I realized that it's just as retarded as the other sections. "Mikawk is str0ngerst then Yonkon cuz he has swoerd and Rayleight and Shanks doo 2 xD"



*
*Bitching about other people having shit taste*

*Then saying that he posted in the One Piece section.*
*


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 4, 2010)

I should get an account on SSFan one of these days.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 4, 2010)

Here



> Nouvelle Série Saint Seiya
> 
> Une nouvelle série autour de l'univers de Saint Seiya verra le jour en 2010. Son nom devrait être Ginga Shinwa (Mythologie Galactique). Plus d'informations prochainement.



interesting may be slowpoking


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 4, 2010)

> New Series Saint Seiya
> 
> A new series about the Saint Seiya universe will begin in 2010. His name should be Ginga Shinwa (Mythology Galactic). More information soon



I see, my curiousity is peaked.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 4, 2010)

Boredom and a little imagination can do wondrous things.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 5, 2010)

Taleran said:


> interesting may be slowpoking



Indeed you are but no biggie, we don't know anything about it besides from the title, which implies it could be during the old times of Greece where monsters where poping left and right since that time period is always referenced as the "mythological times" in the original manga.

Darth: Mind if i use that for a set around here? That looks kickass.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 5, 2010)

Shall I make a 125x125 avatar or wait till you become a senior member?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 5, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Shall I make a 125x125 avatar or wait till you become a senior member?



Go ahead with that then.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 5, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Go ahead with that then.


----------



## J (Jan 7, 2010)

I was away from my computer for a while. So what's new?

Some wacky rebuttals to Charcan and Deathbringerpetey hide beneath the spoilers. Click at your own risk.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Charcan said:


> Funny how the Zeus=Poseidon=Hades part hinges on taking seriously a megalomaniac trip from a mental patient that thought he could take on all Gods equally (when Athena having the same stuff plus a better Cloth was having trouble with Hades alone)



Saga, as the pope, had access to every bit of information stored in the sanctuary. Including knowledge on where Athena's shield was and what her staff was capable of. Athena is a useless crying bitch with no combat experience whatsoever and the fact that her shield held against Hades' big black sword is quite remarkable. Saga would've never beaten the big 3 but he wasn't completely hopeless. Hell, Athena's cosmos was probably emanating from the shield and staff, and could have given him a boost. Pure conjecture on my part though.



> and the Hades bootlicker who was so into Hades winning against everything coming his way yet contradicted himself in a matter of pages and forgot the kinda important fact about the God Cloth Saint.



The whole "god-clothed saint" only happened once. In the mythological era. The twin gods have lived for thousands of years and are gods themselves. If even Hades himself didn't recognize the Pegasus saint at first, who can blame Thanatos-sama for forgetting something that was clearly done for dramatic purposes?

"Credentials" are important when discerning the truth behind character statements.

Also let's forget that every single thing we learn comes directly from characters' mouths. Everything is always stated but not much is actually shown. Unless you can prove to me that gold saints actually move/fight at the speed of light. That Aiolia can punch at millions of times per second. That the Galaxian Explosion can indeed destroy even a single star. Exactly.

The main point of all this being that this series revolves around character statements, and ones coming from guys who actually know what they're talking about are pretty much fact.

That _was_ funny.



Charcan said:


> Let's forget about the Zeus-Hades-Poseidon thing (don't have a problem with it myself).



Oh hey guys, Charcan doesn't have a problem with the whole Zeus = Hades = Poseidon thing! Whew! Here upon my fears are alleviated!



Deathbringerpt said:


> Zeus is king of the Gods for a reason you know, it's not too hard to figure it which reason it is. Hades and Poseidon were considered to be their equals in terms of seniority since they got the other big chunks of the earth (Hell and the seas) when they defeated the titans but there's still an hierarchy at play, you're just taking shit too literally, as usual.



So after throwing a couple of strawmans you now resort to fanfics? Thanatos was talking about power/strength not influence. Come back when you can make a proper rebuttal.

You're just jumping into something that wasn't even an argument to begin with and doing a piss poor job at rebuttling. As usual.



> By that logic Athena shouldn't defeat both Hades and Poseidon over and over again.



lol what logic? I'm not sure I follow you here. Unless you're forgetting the central theme of SS. Which is bonds...or alternatively, that human will and heart conquers all, including gods.



> We're not talking about fucking war veterans by the old folks home here, it's Gods that were in charge of the universe even before Zeus was born. It's naive to think Zeus is at the top of the food chain.



You yourself labeled Zeus as "king of the gods" thus labeling him as the ruler of the universe and the one in charge of it. So if he can do it too then what's your point? Because he wasn't "there first" that automatically makes him inferior? Unfortunately that's not how it works in real life or shonen mangas. You need a better example than that to get your point across. 



> *Bitching about other people having shit taste*



Since when does "making fun of idiots" equal "bitching"? I must be getting old.



> *Then saying that he posted in the One Piece section.*



Something tells me you'd fit right in. 



> -snip-



:snorlaxgiogio


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 7, 2010)

> Also let's forget that every single thing we learn comes directly from characters' mouths. Everything is always stated but not much is actually shown. Unless you can prove to me that gold saints actually move/fight at the speed of light. That Aiolia can punch at millions of times per second. That the Galaxian Explosion can indeed destroy even a single star. Exactly



We can prove they move at lightspeed, we have a feat of Seiya and co travelling across Hades's universe. Databooks and the narration describe the galaxies we see as billions. Now it's impossible for the author to draw billions of galaxies and show us each and every star so this will have to do. The same with the punches we really can't expect millions to billions of them being drawn. Saint Seiya does have feats to back up most of what is said. Though episode G does a better job.



> Athena is a useless crying bitch with no combat experience whatsoever and the fact that her shield held against Hades' big black sword is quite remarkable. Saga would've never beaten the big 3 but he wasn't completely hopeless. Hell, Athena's cosmos was probably emanating from the shield and staff, and could have given him a boost. Pure conjecture on my part though



The same Athena who has been around longer than him and fought the titans and giants? The same Athena who knows how to seal Gods? Without Athena there would be no Saints even the Excalibur. Saga would have been lol stomped if Athena even with her Cloth, Shield and 5 Divine Saints needed DEM to take out the Titan body of Hades. Athena is more of a battle strategist like her myth counterpart, Ares is usually potrayed as a hand to hand type who likes to conquer.



> Oh hey guys, Charcan doesn't have a problem with the whole Zeus = Hades = Poseidon thing! Whew! Here upon my fears are alleviated!



- is not = he meant Hades, Zeus, Poseidon.  Chronus being stronger is fine since only one person knew where to find him to begin with.


----------



## J (Jan 7, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> We can prove they move at lightspeed, we have a feat of Seiya and co travelling across Hades's universe. Databooks and the narration describe the galaxies we see as billions. Now it's impossible for the author to draw billions of galaxies and show us each and every star so this will have to do. The same with the punches we really can't expect millions to billions of them being drawn. Saint Seiya does have feats to back up most of what is said. Though episode G does a better job.



lol

First of all I said "gold saints". Second, databooks are shit. They have nothing of value. Third, do you even know what the narration was referring to? It said to get to Elysium you must cross blablah blah. However, it never said what the ends of that distance were. Was it from Earth to Elysium? From the Wailing Wall to Elysium? Furthermore that place that Seiya and co. crossed was a pocket dimension since you can see planets the size of human beings on the sides. Impossible to know how "big" it really was. 



> Even in myth Zeus needed help from Rhea to protect him from being eaten and then the whole stone decoy trick to beat Cronus. In episode G I'm not sure if that happened but he did need help to steal a tech and had to put three seals to be safe.



What the hell does the myth have to do with anything? Manga evidence or don't even open your mouth.



> Zeus can be King of the universe, too bad something existed before that and that there were gods besides the Titans.  Khaos, Gaia, Chronus etc though the first one is probably not in SS.



You still didn't answer why this is special. Why exactly is he inferior.



> The same Athena who has been around longer than him



Yet she somehow doesn't remember much of it unless it's convenient. She didn't do anything that required battle know-how at all throughout the series, which is what I said.



> and fought the titans and giants?



[Insert proof here]



> The same Athena who knows how to seal Gods?



You don't need to be a god to know how to seal gods lol. You just can't probably do it.



> Without Athena there would be no Saints even the Excalibur.



Your point being?



> Saga would have been lol stomped if Athena even with her Cloth, Shield and 5 Divine Saints needed DEM to take out the Titan body of Hades.



"Titan body of Hades"? lol

I never said he would win. I have no idea how the fight would go. All I know is that Saga would hold him off with Athena's shield for a bit since it can take Hades' strongest attacks.



> Athena is more of a battle strategist like her myth counterpart, Ares is usually potrayed as a hand to hand type who likes to conquer.



Irrelevant.



> - is not = he meant Hades, Zeus, Poseidon.  Chronus being stronger is fine since only one person knew where to find him to begin with.



I misread that then.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 7, 2010)

Lol scaling and perspective.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 7, 2010)

J said:


> lol
> 
> First of all I said "gold saints". Second, databooks are shit. They have nothing of value. Third, do you even know what the narration was referring to? It said to get to Elysium you must cross blablah blah. However, it never said what the ends of that distance were. Was it from Earth to Elysium? From the Wailing Wall to Elysium? Furthermore that place that Seiya and co. crossed was a pocket dimension since you can see planets the size of human beings on the sides. Impossible to know how "big" it really was.



 you're not actually going to scale distance and size off a manga panel. And the point is Seiya and co were Gold Saint level and yes the distance was specified for them after they passed the wall.




> What the hell does the myth have to do with anything? Manga evidence or don't even open your mouth



The myth is the back story to what happened before the main story  or will you argue Chrnous/Cronus did'nt create the universe because we have no manga panel showing him do so. 



> You still didn't answer why this is special. Why exactly is he inferior



Why should'nt the God of time be stronger? It works both ways. He already has a feat of being>Hades and has'nt shown his full power.



> Yet she somehow doesn't remember much of it unless it's convenient. She didn't do anything that required battle know-how at all throughout the series, which is what I said



No she only used her telepathy on those crows, allowed herself to get captured as per Hades himself and then the various DEM Kurumada uses through her.



> [Insert proof here]



Hypermyth giving the backstory of the cloths and the continent that Mwu's race came from sinking. This coupled with the fact we have a primordial God? You have to disprove canon the authentic work of the creator.



> You don't need to be a god to know how to seal gods lol. You just can't probably do it



In Saint Seiya it is done by Athena and other gods most of the time. LC, G and the original. Both Hypnos and Thanatos needed Athena's seals in LC.



> Your point being?



Being millions of years old and fighting Gods has no point here apparantly.



> I never said he would win. I have no idea how the fight would go. All I know is that Saga would hold him off with Athena's shield for a bit since it can take Hades' strongest attacks



He gets held down with telekenesis and taken out.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 7, 2010)

Athena's shield repels evil to begin with. Crazy Saga already called himself a God without even carrying any divine artifacts, he was trying to bite more than he could chew, being crazy will do that to you.

Athena suddenly remembers how to go to Olympus, and from where, as well as knowing what role her siblings fill there when she's never been there as Saori as far as the series shows. Her will also encouraged Kanon when she must have been a toddler still. She's a package.


----------



## J (Jan 7, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> you're not actually going to scale distance and size off a manga panel.



When something is right next to your shoulder then that should give you an idea of how big it is. The point being that you can't tell how huge that is by simply looking at it and nothing else specifies its size.



> And the point is Seiya and co were Gold Saint level and yes the distance was specified for them after they passed the wall.



The irony being that you can't scale distance hurr durr but you can scale power-levels. You're doing great, champ.

Answer my questions then, what were the starting point and finish line, so to speak, of that statement? Tell me please.



> The myth is the back story to what happened before the main story you idiot, or will you argue Chrnous/Cronus did'nt create the universe because we have no manga panel showing him do so.



That and because Uranus and Gaia already existed thus the universe was up well and running before Cronous-chan showed up. 



> Why should'nt the God of time be stronger? It works both ways. He already has a feat of being>Hades and has'nt shown his full power.



Nice to know that you're not keeping track of my argument. This is what happens when you jump into a debate and fail miserably. Answer the question or move on.



> No she only used her telepathy on those crows, allowed herself to get captured as per Hades himself and then the various DEM Kurumada uses through her.



She wasn't in a battle there. Perhaps we define "battle know-how" differently? I am talking about battle ability. She doesn't know how to fight, as she had no training. Simple as that.



> Hypermyth giving the backstory of the cloths and the continent that Mwu's race came from sinking. This coupled with the fact we have a primordial God? You have to disprove canon the authentic work of the creator.



"Zeus was a human". That's all I need to disprove that garbage.



> In Saint Seiya it is done by Athena and other gods most of the time. LC, G and the original.



Reading comprehension fail.



> Being millions of years old and fighting Gods has no point here apparantly.



Being millions of years old didn't help her evade an arrow from some fodder. It did not help her to have any combat experience whatsoever. A human with a god's cosmos, bro, that's all she is.



> He gets held down with telekenesis and taken out.



Wtf is this, the OBD? lol. Saga speedblitzes cuz, as you said, he's trillions of times faster than light. Hades has no speed feats. GG.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 8, 2010)

J said:


> When something is right next to your shoulder then that should give you an idea of how big it is. The point being that you can't tell how huge that is by simply looking at it and nothing else specifies its size



I can point out other cases in fiction like this.





> The irony being that you can't scale distance hurr durr but you can scale power-levels. You're doing great, champ



Whose scaling distance off the panel? We're going by narration here. Scaling height and distance from a panel is different from scaling power levels and going with the narration.



> Answer my questions then, what were the starting point and finish line, so to speak, of that statement? Tell me please



Starting point was the Wailing wall and finish line was Elysian, the narration says "After crossing billions of galaxies and trillions of black holes they reach a world above the river Acheron" or something like that, check that line since you have the manga.



> That and because Uranus and Gaia already existed thus the universe was up well and running before Cronous-chan showed up



Chronus is not Cronus. One came with Gaia  in the original myth the other after . It's stated in the hypermyth it was Chronus who created the universe, in episode G cronus instead. 



> Nice to know that you're not keeping track of my argument. This is what happens when you jump into a debate and fail miserably. Answer the question or move on



You asked why Zeus could be inferior, I answered being the time God and having a feat of being >Hades already implies it's possible. We already have a statement saying his power transcends the 12 olympians though that could be due to his power over time. So yeah Chronus being stronger is'nt impossible.



> She wasn't in a battle there. Perhaps we define "battle know-how" differently? I am talking about battle ability. She doesn't know how to fight, as she had no training. Simple as that



I was never arguing for her melee champ, she got owned by Hades and Artemis in melee why would I argue when the manga implies fighting is'nt her thing. I was talking about her strategies like allowing herself to be captured not her combat skills. If you're saying she sucks at combat then I agree.



> "Zeus was a human". That's all I need to disprove that garbage



Great you've found some outdated info that has been changed. Kurumada can change things, I never argued he could'nt but hey nice to see you're clinging to that.  He released two hypermyths, one before Hades and one after from what I've heard. Kurumada may have planned on going with that route before, if he's changed his mind now then cool story bro.




> Reading comprehension fail





> You don't need to be a god to know how to seal gods lol. You just can't probably do it



Okay, reread it. Yeah, this is fine. I'm just tired, this is my last post before sleeping.



> Being millions of years old didn't help her evade an arrow from some fodder. It did not help her to have any combat experience whatsoever. A human with a god's cosmos, bro, that's all she is



She's a Goddess hence why she can empower things with her blood. She's considered a Goddess by other Gods. She's got millions of years worth of experience that she has trouble remembering in her current state but she's slowly remembering things like how to travel to Olympus and about God Cloths as per talk with Shun. I'm fairly certain Saori's body is Athena's now, I don't think it's the same a Hades who uses an avatar like Shun while still keeping his original body in Elysian.




> Wtf is this, the OBD? lol. Saga speedblitzes cuz, as you said, he's trillions of times faster than light. Hades has no speed feats. GG.



He has powerscaling of being stronger than beings like Hypnos and Thanatos who got blitzed by Divine Saints without burning their cosmos. The same ones he was owning. Saga can be millions of times light, Hades is just faster.


----------



## Id (Jan 8, 2010)

Cyn and Darth Nihilus 

I will probably start scanning volume 1 after I replace my hard drive.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 8, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Starting point was the Wailing wall and finish line was Elysian



Yeah, the narration specifies "after crossing", the manga panelling starts with a wide view of the galaxies which start to be zoomed into, ending with a view of an Elysian field, and Dohko did speculate there was a dimension or universe beyond that wall (and the guy has lived for centuries, was giving them their last advices, knew about the 8th sense, the true body of Hades and his distaste for sunlight that Shaka didn't, etc).



> Chronus is not Cronus.



Every SS fan I know of considers the Hypermyth guy to be Chronos.



> You asked why Zeus could be inferior, I answered being the time God and having a feat of being >Hades already implies it's possible. We already have a statement saying his power transcends the 12 olympians though that could be due to his power over time. So yeah Chronus being stronger is'nt impossible.



Athena fared worse with Chronos than she did with Hades, that's for sure. She could push Hades back somewhat and didn't have her Cloth and shield cracked by a single dismissive attack like Chronos did. And yeah I can easily see Chronos ending up stronger.



> Great you've found some outdated info that has been changed.



Even the classic manga has stuff that Kurumada just decided to ignore (the card system of Saints, used for a chapter then never again), retcons (a date has been moved for Next Dimension) or plot holes (like where did June go, she never helped or even appeared again given that all remaining Saints banded together later).



> She's a Goddess hence why she can empower things with her blood. She's considered a Goddess by other Gods. She's got millions of years worth of experience that she has trouble remembering in her current state but she's slowly remembering things like how to travel to Olympus and about God Cloths as per talk with Shun. I'm fairly certain Saori's body is Athena's now, I don't think it's the same a Hades who uses an avatar like Shun while still keeping his original body in Elysian.



She displays knowledge when she needs it, and her blood alone without even her knowledge saved the Bronze Saints against the barrier of Hades and gave their Cloths a repaired provisional new form without needing Mu help to do it as had to be done when the Gold Saints offered theirs.

If anything it's Kurumada who makes her a chump at times for the sake of melodramatics then has her help Kanon repeatedly with her subconscious or divine will, dominate Sorrento with her mere presence, ignoring a vase that Ikki and Seiya with God Cloths couldn't move and had drained so much blood from her that it painted itself red, etc.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 8, 2010)

Kool. Be scanning chapter 3 while I'm at it.


----------



## Fang (Jan 10, 2010)

Hypermyth has nothing to do with any thing in Episode G, even Charcan admitted most of the stuff in it would be non-canon since it was written during the Poseidon/Marine Sanctuary arcs.

And according to Pontus and the databook for Episode G, Gaia existed then she created the Primordials, the took Uranus and while Gaia created worlds (specific example the Earth), Uranus created the heavens.

Then Cronos/Cronus kicked off a big bang when he was born.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 10, 2010)

The classic manga and Episode G don't directly link the Big Bang to any deity, Cronus or otherwise (if they do, someone post it because I can't remember it), that only makes sense when reading the noncontradicted Hypermyth info and then linking it to the statement of Pontus that says the Cosmo of humans (which we know they have from the Big Bang) was a godly gift all along.

I have no problems with using info from the Taizen or Hypermyth as long as it's not something directly contradicted or retconned in the mangas, which as far as I remember hasn't happened with most of what they say. I prefer the case by case basis.



Tranquil Fury said:


> EDIT This is getting tedious and will never end.



That's how Saint Seiya discussions tend to go, from manga comparisons to how much Kurumada sucks. I'd just agree to disagree and move on.

Fans now speculate Shun could be soon landing in a different time period and end up as the aged Pope of the XVIII century. Lordy.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 12, 2010)

> But she more than likely can, given that she has a human body and heart and thus she has "unlimited potential". So in any case she'd be an exception since she's not like the other gods



You're backing out of your argument, you say she did'nt burn it, now you say she can because she's human as an excuse to ignore the fact a God blatantly does burn cosmo. What about Poseidon? Is he human now too? He burnt his cosmos as well and he is like all Gods in mentality so you can't bring up that "More human than God" excuse. There is nowhere in the manga where it states Gods can't burn their cosmo if they want. 



> No, they dodged his attack and then counterattacked him. The fact that he could go toe-to-toe with Andromeda proves that Hypnos was around their level thus making a blitz highly unlikely.



You mean the same Shun who did'nt attempt to dodge and just stood there like an idiot? You mean the same Shun who could have beaten Raskmoon in ND but did'nt because of his pacifism as per Ikki? Using Shun is'nt helping your point, he never attempted to blitz Hypnos. Hyoga and Shiryu did by getting behind him without him being able to stop them or dodge Hyoga's attack.

Always remember that limit for 7th sense users even that early on in the manga is not the same. Stop acting like all Gold Saints are lightspeed and not faster. Saga blitzing Aiolia is the best example

EDIT
About the dagger, remember that Athena specifically asked for the dagger to be brought to her presence so it could be used to cut her throat. If it were some average dagger with decorations why did Saga  keep it under his throne for all those years? Why didn't Athena just ask Saga to stab her heart with his hand? Or better yet, why didn't she ask Shura the swordsman right there to flick his wrist and have it done well faster and less messy using Excalibur? I'm currently watching that episode now hence why I ask. The Dagger is considered over Excalibur. 

You're just being stubborn for sake of arguing which shows by the fact you're deliberately ignoring things in the manga. Meh,I'm done you can have the last post/response.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2010)

So turns out that it was never Hades leading the Specters and the lesser Gods all this time in Lost Canvas but an EVOL Alone.

Whle that explains why Hades was a much emotional character than the Gods of the original story, who are much quieter and have this "above everything" attitude while Lost Canvas Hades gets pissed or overjoyed or hopeful of his Specters, whatever.

While it makes sense, i gotta ask how the fuck is this even possible, unless Yoma is also behind this, which would be pretty ludicrous.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 22, 2010)

> So turns out that it was never Hades leading the Specters and the lesser Gods all this time in Lost Canvas but an EVOL Alone.
> 
> Whle that explains why Hades was a much much emotional character than the Gods of the original story, who are much quieter and have this "above everything" attitude while Lost Canvas Hades got pissed or overjoyed or hopeful of his Specters, whatever.
> 
> While it makes sense, i gotta ask how the fuck is this even possible, unless Yoma is also behind this, which would be pretty ludicrous



Actually in chapter 5 or 6 you can see how this makes sense with Alone snapping and thinking how death was salvation. Though would this make Alone the purest human? It seems contradicting and might even explain why Hades does'nt have full control but it's a contradiction to the whole "Reincarnate as the purest human". Wonder what Kuru will do to his Alone in ND 

@Cyn: You guys have done a great job uploading all this on OM. Thank you on behalf of all SS fans.


----------



## Cyn (Jan 22, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> @Cyn: You guys have done a great job uploading all this on OM. Thank you on behalf of all SS fans.


Actually, I'm not sure who did that, lol... X)
Although it was something we intended to do all along, once we had more chapters finished.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 22, 2010)

And thank gawd that the subbing quality in the anime has risen thanks to those over at SSFan.


----------



## Cyn (Jan 22, 2010)

The scans at One Manga are ours, hehe. This is our website.

@ Nihilus: Lol... X)


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 22, 2010)

Cyn said:


> The scans at One Manga are ours, hehe. This is our website.
> 
> @ Nihilus: Lol... X)



Thanks once again. At what pace are you guys currently scanning?


----------



## Cyn (Jan 22, 2010)

About one chapter per month on each series. That's the best we can do at the moment. Chapter 3 of Saint Seiya is due really soon.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 22, 2010)

More like before the week is over


----------



## Cyn (Jan 22, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> More like before the week is over


You're the man.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you, thank you


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Actually in chapter 5 or 6 you can see how this makes sense with Alone snapping and thinking how death was salvation. Though would this make Alone the purest human? It seems contradicting and might even explain why Hades does'nt have full control but it's a contradiction to the whole "Reincarnate as the purest human". Wonder what Kuru will do to his Alone in ND



Maybe the fact that Alone thinks that Death is ultimate salvation and therefore acting on the greater good still makes Alone a "pure human" and eligible for Hades to possess it or maybe something went wrong during the possession itself and Alone is stronger than we thought and Hades is just affecting Alone's personality but not taking control of him completely.  



Cyn said:


> Actually, I'm not sure who did that, lol... X)
> Although it was something we intended to do all along, once we had more chapters finished.



Heh, i just went to check it out and although it list all of our ND releases there, only the last chapter is actually ours. Somebody should tell them that.

I'll only have chapter 4 done by the end of next week though, just finished my classes today but i want to spend sometime not in front of the computer, translating french to english. Hehe.

Evul Overload: Definitely check out Tenkai Hen, it used to be the sequel to the manga until it was replaced by Next Dimension but the movie in some ways is better than the manga and really, the production values are through the roof.


----------



## Cyn (Jan 22, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Heh, i just went to check it out and although it list all of our ND releases there, only the last chapter is actually ours. Somebody should tell them that.
> 
> I'll only have chapter 4 done by the end of next week though, just finished my classes today but i want to spend sometime not in front of the computer, translating french to english. Hehe.


You're right. No idea who to contact, though...

There's a life beyond the computer...? Must be nice... *seriously needs to buy printer cartridges instead of reading everything on the comp* 

ND 20 was supposed to come out this month, right?


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 22, 2010)

Cyn said:


> About one chapter per month on each series. That's the best we can do at the moment. Chapter 3 of Saint Seiya is due really soon.



Well, only 107 months to go 
I'm not that good with Photoshop but I might be able to help. Are there some tutorials or do you "teach" your new members everything by yourself?


----------



## Cyn (Jan 22, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> Well, only 107 months to go
> I'm not that good with Photoshop but I might be able to help. Are there some tutorials or do you "teach" your new members everything by yourself?


Haha, yeah...

That would be awesomesauce! Editors are what we need the most right now.
There are tutorials, but I can also teach you the basics. Just let me know when you'd like to give it a try.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 22, 2010)

Kinda easy to give scans better quality once you get around to it. I learned a few tricks after cleaning some SS scans. And the raws are better to clean than the english translated pages, fact.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 22, 2010)

Cyn said:


> Haha, yeah...
> 
> That would be awesomesauce! Editors are what we need the most right now.
> There are tutorials, but I can also teach you the basics. Just let me know when you'd like to give it a try.





Darth Nihilus said:


> Kinda easy to give scans better quality once you get around to it. I learned a few tricks after cleaning some SS scans. And the raws are better to clean than the english translated pages, fact.



Thanks for the tips, but university goes first.
I'll come back to it in February, k?


----------



## Cyn (Jan 22, 2010)

University... the woe of us all...
Sure thing!


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 22, 2010)

Great, I hope this series is as awesome as everybody tells me


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2010)

Cyn said:


> You're right. No idea who to contact, though...



I'll give the heads up to them, there's a forum and an address you can email apparently. They have all of our G and classic releases though.

I just realized that our releases don't have credits in the actual credits pages, kinda weird, especially since the team is getting bigger and bigger.



> There's a life beyond the computer...? Must be nice... *seriously needs to buy printer cartridges instead of reading everything on the comp*



Haha, something tells me you're exaggerating.



Cyn said:


> ND 20 was supposed to come out this month, right?



That and that new SS series, yeah. G is still in limbo though.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 22, 2010)

Most of us SS fans are old, I'm in a university myself. Anyway I'm hoping G comes back because I really like it, also waits impatiently for ND.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 22, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Most of us SS fans are old, I'm in a university myself. Anyway I'm hoping G comes back because I really like it, also waits impatiently for ND.



Good, I hate those immature fandoms with their pointless wanking and flamewars over pairings/powers/unrelevant shit.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 23, 2010)

Cyn said:


> ND 20 was supposed to come out this month, right?



It shouldn't take long to come out now.

I'm more interested about the Chronos and Hecate interaction. Between Episode G's hiatus, ND's irregular schedule, ND apparently starting to focus again in the part I'm least interested in (the former Hades war), not knowing what the Shinwa stuff will be about yet and me losing interest with LC, Saint Seiya is kinda dead to me these days.


----------



## Cyn (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh yeah... the new series... I'd forgotten that was now too. The big mystery is about to be revealed.


Deathbringerpt said:


> I'll give the heads up to them, there's a forum and an address you can email apparently. They have all of our G and classic releases though.


Thanks!


> I just realized that our releases don't have credits in the actual credits pages, kinda weird, especially since the team is getting bigger and bigger.


You mean, they don't have our individual names? Well, I'm the one responsible for that. I figured that no one really reads credit pages and if they wanted to know more than the group's name they could visit the website, where everyone and the parts they played are listed. That can be changed, though, if you'd like.


> Haha, something tells me you're exaggerating.


Hehe...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 27, 2010)

Well, Hecate's alive.

And she has green hair.

Edit: Now i got! It's because of Yoma that Alone controls Hades powers, i kinda missed that part.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 2, 2010)

Next Dimension will restart very soon, according to Kurumada's blog.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 2, 2010)

I'll be touching up on chapter 3 tomorrow after work 



No worries


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 11, 2010)

Next Dimension chapter came out.

In a nutshell, Shun and Athena's flower bracelet rips and they're separated in their time travel, Hecate manages to survive Chrono's attack, claiming she's the famed "Lunar Sorceress" and asks where Athena and Shun are. Chronos says they're in the timeline of the previous holy war and that he played a little trick on Athena.

Back 200 years, Pandora, Syuku and Vermeer sense a gigantic cosmos appearing out of nowhere. Same for the Saints in Sanctuary, Shijima, Ox, Izo and Dohko that go to the source of said cosmos which is in Athena's altar. Shions stays behind protecting the Aries temple and stops Tenma from going further since no Saint besides the Gold are allowed to step on the 12 houses.

When the Gold crew arrive by the altar they spot Athena herself....as a newborn baby.

Well, it seems Cyn disappeared from the internet these last few weeks and i haven't been able to contact her. At best i could translate the dialogue if you guys want it.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 11, 2010)

Been a while, seems Chronus has a sense of humor. As for Cyn, that's too bad but her RL work is more important. Anyway take your time.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 11, 2010)

I'll have to wait on the raw to take care of the dialogues.

Meanwhile i'm wondering where the hell Shun is and how he'll react when he spots Seiya Tenma.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 19, 2010)

> ND 21 : The Gold Saints find baby Athena, the pope tries to kill her for some reason but there is a big flash so he stops. <hmmm...>
> 
> Shun arrives at the colloseum where he is attacked by guards. He defeats them easily. (seriously can't those guys see he's wearing a cloth... ) and then Tenma appears. Shun mistakes him for Seiya.
> 
> Chapter end..



No Kurumada.....


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 19, 2010)

I guess there's another break after chapter 21?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 19, 2010)

^

Not yet, still weekly for the moment.

One thing to notice is that since Pandora said she has an inside agent inside Sanctuary to take care of Athena, the Grand Pope might actually be someone who resurrected as a Spectre like Suyuko when Hades came back to life. 

Or she may be talking about someone else entirely and this Grand Pope trying to kill baby Athena was a red herring (The Grand Pope is the only one who knows the blood of Athena is necessary to revive her cloth so maybe he was cutting her dramatically? He seemed to be hesitating).

Whatever it is, Grand Pope is definitely wearing an armor. It could be a surplice or a cloth,


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 19, 2010)

Actually, no. 

I even left a message on MSN and she didn't returned it yet. Don't know what's up.

I'm still translating 20 and 21 of ND for the time being. Did you ever finished chapter 2 or 3...? don't remember the exact number?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 19, 2010)

Chapter three. Still re-typesetting the pages at the moment, especially since work is getting in the way of things.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 19, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> 
> Not yet, still weekly for the moment.



Great. I'm never been too much into the XVIII century tale and it seems that will get all the focus now, but at least the story is moving.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 20, 2010)

Spoilers for 22 are here.

Shijima stops the Grand Pope from killing Athena and takes Athena away from him, that's when Cardinal (A type of ), the Pisces Gold Saint arrives and takes his White Rose to attack the traitor Grand Pope...

...Only he ends up attacking Shijima, striking him with the Bloody Rose, who falls to the ground.

Shit's getting real pretty fast.

The Grand Pope is also wearing a God cloth as seen from the color pages.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 20, 2010)

Well NOW I'm interested.


----------



## Archange (Mar 20, 2010)

english translation of these pages





> Note: Why "Cardinale" and not "Cardinal" ? Because in japanese, the retranscription of the rank "Cardinal" is カーディナル, while the "Cardinale" from "Claudia Cardinale" is カルディナーレ, like the Pisces Gold Saint. From there, you're probably wondering what Claudia Cardinale is doing here. Do you remember the debate about the name "La Scoumoune", one of the Artemis' warriors ? It was sometimes thought that chosing this spelling was a mistranslation compared to a "Rask Moon" or "Lasku Moon" (well, in the end there is really a wordplay with the moon and the movie name, but it is impossible to adapt perfectly in western languages). And who is the main actress of this movie ? Claudia Cardinale (  ). Seems that Kurumada is quite fond of this movie, naming 2 characters after it. Will we get someday a Belmondo among the saints ?
> 
> But, there is probably a double intent from Kurumada, since Cardinale seems to be going to second the Pope in his plan, while in religious things, the cardinals are also tied to the pope. But, there is probably a triple intent from Kurumada, since Cardinale seems to be going to second the Pope in his plan, while in religious things, the cardinals are also tied to the pope. Also, the "Cardinal Richelieu " are a kind of rose (カーディナル・ド・リシュリュー in japanese, unlike the Gold Saint name)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh boy, more names that are direct movie references? 

Kurumada is having fun with this thing.


----------



## Archange (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, anyway Kurumada's references in ND seems a bit off. Like Vermeer. Sure, there is a small link since Alone is a painter, but still no link with the grffin. Since ND/Ginga Shinwa will probably be Kurumada's last work, I guess he is trying to fill names of all what he likes, just to pay an homage to them, without really trying to tie that to Saint Seiya.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 20, 2010)

Between Albafika killing a Judge in TLC, Aphrodite protecting and boosting Aiolia in Episode G, and Cardinale dropping the Virgo Saint in ND, all the new Saint Seiya mangas have been reivindicating the Pisces sign some way or another.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 20, 2010)

Archange said:


> Well, anyway Kurumada's references in ND seems a bit off. Like Vermeer. Sure, there is a small link since Alone is a painter, but still no link with the grffin. Since ND/Ginga Shinwa will probably be Kurumada's last work, I guess he is trying to fill names of all what he likes, just to pay an homage to them,* without really trying to tie that to Saint Seiya.*



Well, not that Kurumada did that to every single character in the original series to begin with.

Like the English Deathmask name for the Cancer Saint or the generic Japanese name Shion for the Aries Saint. He never felt forced to connect every single character with greek mythology in every way.

In Vermeer's case, he seems to be simply directly referencing an actual person, Johannes Vermeer. Exactly as he did with Camus, who was also french like the actual philosopher, i wouldn't be surprised if Next Dimension Vermeer ends up being Dutch.

Although, i personally like Shiori's little idea of the 3 Judges always being Radamanthys, Minos and Aiacos but still keeping their human names as it was with Suikyo.



Charcan said:


> Between Albafika killing a Judge in TLC, Aphrodite protecting and boosting Aiolia in Episode G, and Cardinale dropping the Virgo Saint in ND, all the new Saint Seiya mangas have been reivindicating the Pisces sign some way or another.



Heh, ain't that the truth.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh and for the record, it's good to know that the Pisces Rose can pierce a Gold Cloth.


----------



## Archange (Mar 20, 2010)

By the way, I've also translated the spoilers for TLC 174


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 20, 2010)

What? Things have happened?


----------



## J (Dec 30, 2010)

So what's going on in this here thread?
Y'all can't just let it die.
How 'bout that Nekusto Dimenshown? Good manga. Great manga.


----------



## Fang (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## J (Dec 30, 2010)

I'M GOING TO POST 4 YEAR OLD UNFUNNY PICTURES

Sup Fang


----------



## Fang (Dec 30, 2010)

thats less than 3 months old


----------



## J (Dec 30, 2010)

More like "Wang"

Hey so fill me up with that giogio business. Why is it that I see a lot of awful posters using it, who added it, who took the fame the glory the tears.


----------



## Fang (Dec 30, 2010)

the original giogio is still unsoiled

mods added it

someone said ND is gonna out canon G or some shit too


----------



## J (Dec 30, 2010)

lol that was supposed to be "sad giogio", true story. It does look like a "disdain giogio" though. Why mods b messin' wit ma giogio yo.

Who said that? Idkuuuuuuun? Plus G was never canon anyway.


----------



## Fang (Dec 30, 2010)

your mom said its canon


----------



## J (Dec 30, 2010)

Words through an 15.6 in screen monitor hurt too ya know...douche..

So you keeping up with ND? Shit's great. It's like my most favoritest manga everer. My favorite part is how original the story is unfolding. Like holy shit is that guy crying blood wtf man. Deep deep shit.


----------



## Fang (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't read ND


----------



## J (Dec 30, 2010)

You're probably one of those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with good taste. 

What about Lost Canvasu? Gemini saint fighting a god omg..


----------



## Fang (Dec 30, 2010)

left off at REGULUS KAIWAIII KUN doing an AE by himself chapter


----------



## Fang (Dec 30, 2010)

nah pretty sure LC was already well past that shit with eng translations for the chapters already

then that shit came with Aspros (MORE LIKE ASSBRO AMIRITE) and Defetros

only waiting for the LC ovas to get to Aiacos vs SISSPUSS


----------



## J (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm not sure I follow, Defteros' been dead for like 50 chapters lol. It's just the typical Primordial Time God!! vs Gemini Goldo Super Saint!!
It's a good fight because Aspros isn't complete ass like Dohko, Shion, Regulus and Syphillus.

Anyone who can do this is a-ok in my book:


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 1, 2011)

J said:


> I basically took the "logical" point of view with that fight.



Bad choice.



> It's completely possible for him to do the AE but he can't match the power of 3 gold saints. That's basically what everyone did at the wailing wall anyway, each focusing their all in one point.



Too bad Teshirogi really had him outperform everyone. Even pseudoPope Aspros after fusing with his brother, selling his soul to the devil and having two armors on him needed Asmita's rosary to win against a God that really wasn't  much of a God right then.



> On the upside, he can now beat Superman prime right?!



If you mean Geoff Johns' internet troll fanboy that has his heat vision stopped by an old geezer's hat (and screams out in pain from a bunch of random missiles), I bet any Gemini Saint would stop it too with their trash bucket helmets, and of course there's Regulus. 

The other one, now he's cool.


----------



## J (Jan 2, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Bad choice.



Your mom (thx for that Fang)



> Too bad Teshirogi really had him outperform everyone.



Degel > Poseidon 



> selling his soul to the devil



Wha?



> needed Asmita's rosary to win against a God



This has fuck to do with what I said. Trying to start something my shniggy?



> that really wasn't  much of a God right then.



So how much of a god was he please tell us oh great one knower of truths.



> If you mean Geoff Johns' internet troll fanboy that has his heat vision stopped by an old geezer's hat (and screams out in pain from a bunch of random missiles), I bet any Gemini Saint would stop it too with their trash bucket helmets, and of course there's Regulus.



FUCKING LOL.



> The other one, now he's cool.



That's cool bro I'm really interested.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 2, 2011)

J said:


> Degel > Poseidon



Centuries old man without any armor on>Hades barrier, Cocytos, the power of a generation of Saints and Hypnos.



> Wha?



Good old figure of speech to describe the deal with Hades that gave him a new body and a Surplice, which allowed him to survive something he'd never have survived otherwise.



> This has fuck to do with what I said. Trying to start something my shniggy?



I was just commenting on the heap loads of stuff Aspros has needed just to hang by and then win, which amuse me greatly. Asmita's rosary just happened to be at the top.



> So how much of a god was he please tell us oh great one knower of truths.



A pretty pathetic and weakened one that can't even survive the "path of the Gods", can't escape something created by a Gold Saint and was described as more mortal than God. And those big Khronos seals he had all over weren't for show, either.


----------



## J (Jan 3, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Centuries old man without any armor on>Hades barrier, Cocytos, the power of a generation of Saints and Hypnos.



Haha what? When did the old man ever fight "a generation of saints" or cocytos? Use the ">" sign better??

And what the fuck does this have to do with what I said? Are you contradicting yourself now? Because you said that the lil lion here "outperformed everyone"... 



> Good old figure of speech to describe the deal with Hades that gave him a new body and a Surplice, which allowed him to survive something he'd never have survived otherwise.



I know. Try typing in Shakespearean English next. It'd be more amusing.



> I was just commenting on the heap loads of stuff Aspros has needed just to hang by and then win, which amuse me greatly. Asmita's rosary just happened to be at the top.



Why stop there? Let's take this cause and effect retarded logic all the way back! "If it wasn't for Aspros' mom and dad then he would've never been born and never been able to beat Youma. Better yet huge props go to his uncle Larry for introducing them to each other!"

Truth is: no one is gonna stand a chance against a god without some help/planning/flatout Pokemon effect. Shit, the homo twin gods were beaten by plans 200+ years in the making. Not to mention that Thanatos' soul attacks were ineffective because he was facing people who manipulate souls. Imagine that! Now our good friend El Chura just so happens to be the only person capable of splitting an Athena's power-charged arrow in four in order to hit four god souls at once. Wow! 



> A pretty pathetic and weakened one that can't even survive the "path of the Gods", can't escape something created by a Gold Saint and was described as more mortal than God. And those big Khronos seals he had all over weren't for show, either.



I'm looking for an specific answer. A "level" if you will. So how strong is he? 

And he can't survive the path of gods because he's a trapped in a human body and what ARE those Kronos seals anyway? Tell me what they do exactly.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 4, 2011)

J said:


> Haha what? When did the old man ever fight "a generation of saints" or cocytos? Use the ">" sign better??



I never said he fought them. But their combined power didn't do a thing to Hypnos, the old man then just goes in, wrecks his shit and helmet and gains a compliment from Hypnos for it. And he summoned a generation of Saints from the Underworld, where all Saints are condemned to Cocytos, from where Saints could never free themselves on their own (or else all those goons would have tried it in any of the ensuing years, to help like they ended up doing in that cathedral). The old man said screw you to Cocytos (something that only Athena did for them in the original manga, or the Spectres who have special privileges from Hades: Seiya couldn't break out on his own), all the way from Earth. Without a Cloth on. The old man is what Degel wished to be. 



> And what the fuck does this have to do with what I said?



I said that in response to the quoted part of your post about Degel, because the old man?s example was more nonsensical and amuses me more.



> "If it wasn't for Aspros' mom and dad then he would've never been born and never been able to beat Youma. Better yet huge props go to his uncle Larry for introducing them to each other!"



Except there's no need of going that far, because it?s the being a resurrected human/Spectre bit (with the added Surplice that he invoked right then, just like he did with Asmita's rosary later) that is emphasized in the manga, instead of thanking his parents or unrelated whoever, prize award speech style.



> Not to mention that Thanatos' soul attacks were ineffective because he was facing people who manipulate souls. Imagine that!



True that, then again he didn't have only soul attacks but that Terrible Providence that they only survived because of Athena seals. By comparison Degel had it much easier because the only notable thing the corpse imbued with some of Poseidon's power ever did was control a body of water... against someone who can freeze.



> Now our good friend El Chura just so happens to be the only person capable of splitting an Athena's power-charged arrow in four in order to hit four god souls at once. Wow!



Then again it was never stated or shown that Athena's Cosmo somehow increased that arrow's durability, which would be something silly to do if the intent is having Excalibur, which was by then shown to cut a Gold Cloth, just cut/redirect the pieces. Even the Bronze Cloths directly bathed in Athena?s blood didn?t become extraordinarily durable until the God Cloth shift. Besides, Sasha is a pushover for much of the LC manga when not directly using her blood, at one point she?s restrained by Pandora, and she couldn't even move around in her God Cloth the first time she put it on because she's not that big of a deal until the most recent chapters. The Cid thing is really not all that especially when the Oneiros (along with the Gigas of Episode G) are the most embarrassing Gods in the whole series.



> I'm looking for an specific answer. A "level" if you will. So how strong is he?



Since even his true form's clock spikes couldn't dent the Gold Cloth, and he couldn?t break free from what a Gold Saint created without external help with the apex of his Cosmo, he's far from the human-possessing Thanatos and Hypnos. He?s at best Judge level or slightly above, with some broken attacks and a huge unwarranted ego.



> and what ARE those Kronos seals anyway? Tell me what they do exactly.



What seals in all the SS mangas do... restrict somebody or something, be it the whole Spectre legion or the power/movement of single or multiple Gods. Just from TLC, a single paper seal of Athena could stop the Terrible Providence (which can crack a Gold Cloth and seriously injure its Saint without even fully connecting) dead on its tracks. Even if you assumed a seal from Khronos to be only equal to one of Athena's (no way), there were several of them on Kairos. He was a shadow of himself.


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2011)

nerds                  .


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 4, 2011)

Supernerds is my favorite SS fandom-related term. Since it was coined by a doctor (?).


----------



## J (Jan 4, 2011)

Charcan said:


> I never said he fought them. But their combined power didn't do a thing to Hypnos, the old man then just goes in, wrecks his shit and helmet and gains a compliment from Hypnos for it.



Ever heard of "the straw that broke the camel's back"? The notion that the old man's soul is worth more than the rest is stupid and illogical.



> And he summoned a generation of Saints from the Underworld, where all Saints are condemned to Cocytos, from where Saints could never free themselves on their own (or else all those goons would have tried it in any of the ensuing years, to help like they ended up doing in that cathedral). The old man said screw you to Cocytos (something that only Athena did for them in the original manga, or the Spectres who have special privileges from Hades: Seiya couldn't break out on his own), all the way from Earth.



OMG he summoned a bunch of souls by using a technique that allows him to, you know, summon souls!!! Holy shit man, I think you're onto something there...



> Without a Cloth on. The old man is what Degel wished to be.



Degel got to see some nice naked tattas. The old man can only get a hard on from smelling the dirty cloths he fixes.



>







> I said that in response to the quoted part of your post about Degel, because the old man’s example was more nonsensical and amuses me more.



So I take it you gave up on the retarded idea of Regulus outdoing everyone then right? Because that's what I asked for not this rehash of what I already know...



> Except there's no need of going that far, because it’s the being a resurrected human/Spectre bit (with the added Surplice that he invoked right then, just like he did with Asmita's rosary later) that is emphasized in the manga, instead of thanking his parents or unrelated whoever, prize award speech style.



This is complete bullshit. Those are merely tools. The shovelmaker gets no credit for that fabulous rose bush you planted up front with that $5 shovel from Walmart. So what the fuck?

Aspros received no direct help in that fight. Stop trying to discredit the guy. 



> True that, then again he didn't have only soul attacks but that Terrible Providence that they only survived because of Athena seals. By comparison Degel had it much easier because the only notable thing the corpse imbued with some of Poseidon's power ever did was control a body of water... against someone who can freeze.



This is what I said my boyo, pay attention. Whole point being that they also "had help" (Athena's seals) by your logic. You call it help, I call it "being smart".



> Then again it was never stated or shown that Athena's Cosmo somehow increased that arrow's durability, which would be something silly to do if the intent is having Excalibur, which was by then shown to cut a Gold Cloth, just cut/redirect the pieces. Even the Bronze Cloths directly bathed in Athena’s blood didn’t become extraordinarily durable until the God Cloth shift.



I was never talking about durability. I was saying how he's the one guy who can cut the arrow in the very precise way that'll send it in 4 different directions. So again, stop trying to discredit Aspros because he's the only saint immune to time shenanigans since it's a recurring theme in this series (immunity to whatever, that is).



> The Cid thing is really not all that especially when the Oneiros (along with the Gigas of Episode G) are the most embarrassing Gods in the whole series.



All the Titans from G are pretty pathetic tbh. Fucking Pontos getting cock-blocked by Dhoko loool.



> Since even his true form's clock spikes couldn't dent the Gold Cloth, and he couldn’t break free from what a Gold Saint created without external help with the apex of his Cosmo, he's far from the human-possessing Thanatos and Hypnos. He’s at best Judge level or slightly above, with some broken attacks and a huge unwarranted ego.



Shows how much attention you pay while reading lol. That clock-block was an illusion from the "super satanic emperor demonic also evil" fist. So...

You can't say for sure how strong he is but he sure as fuck ain't no judge level. Judges don't laugh at god cloth meteor punches, then render god Tenma useless while he sends Shion away, so wrong again.

Him being in a human body doesn't suddenly make him weak.



Fang said:


> nerds                  .



>50,000+ posts..

What you're witnessing here is the legendary "1000 days war". Charcan-kuuuun is known as the "man closest to a dong". Do I stand a chance?!?
Here's an artist representation of said struggle (skip to like 4:30):

[YOUTUBE]cptF0y__NHc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 24, 2014)

Sorry to bump this thread.

I started to read and watch the original Saint Seiya and i'm a bit confused, if the Saints were controled by the Pope, how did Mitsubasa get to put all those orphans training there and make a Bronze Saints tournament? Wouldn't the Sanctuary be against that? Or wouldn't they prefer to be the ones controling the Saints?

And what happened to all of Mitsubasa's 100 orphans? When that was revealed i thought that they had all become saints, but the Gold ones and many others were already there before Mitsubasa knew of the Saints existence. Also, if the Saints are such an old force, how the hell were many of the armors still not in use? With some of them being destroyed in the Galaxian Tournament, then many must not even exist anymore.

I'm liking the series, but with all this talk about a Saint fighting the forces of evil, the only think they have been fighting against so far has only been other saints.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 24, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

